# Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wollen



## Christian.Siegler (2. März 2018)

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Olaf Lindner ist seit April 2017 Pressesprecher des DAFV. Wir sprachen mit ihm über die schweren Vorwürfe gegen seinen Arbeitgeber.

[/FONT]*



_[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
Olaf Lindner, [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Pressesprecher des DAFV[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]_
*[FONT=&quot]Georg Baumann (GB): Der Fischereiverband Saar hat seinen Austritt erklärt. Der Präsident Andreas Schneiderlöchner wirft dem DAFV schwere Versäumnisse vor. Auch in anderen Mitgliedsverbänden gärt es. Wieso kriegen Sie keine Ruhe in die eigenen Reihen? 

[/FONT]*     [FONT=&quot]Olaf Lindner (OL): Hr. Schneiderlöchner hat im Rahmen der letzten Jahreshauptversammlung seine Vorstellungen und sein Programm für die Verbandsarbeit beim DAFV vorgelegt und sich damit gegen die amtierende Präsidentin zur Wahl gestellt. Die Delegierten der Mitgliedsverbände haben Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan mit großer Mehrheit erneut zur Präsidentin gewählt. Ende des Jahres hat der Fischereiverband Saar dann die Kündigung beim DAFV eingereicht. Die Delegierten der Mitgliedsverbände waren augenscheinlich nicht von seinem Konzept überzeugt.

[/FONT]   *[FONT=&quot]GB: Das ist aber keine Antwort auf die Frage. Wollen Sie tatsächlich behaupten,  die Stimmung in den Mitgliedsverbänden sei gut? 

[/FONT]*     [FONT=&quot]OL: Es gibt immer welche, die Unzufriedenheit äußern. Andere sehen die positive Entwicklung. Wir haben derzeit viele Projekt in der Pipeline, die etwas Zeit brauchen. Ich bin optimistisch, dass wir damit nach und nach durch inhaltliche Arbeit überzeugen.
 [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]GB: Andreas Schneiderlöchner bemängelt eine verfehlte Personalpolitik des DAFV. Sowohl der Geschäftsführer Alexander Seggelke und Olaf Lindner seien keine Profis auf ihrem Gebiet und bräuchten viel zu lange, um sich einzuarbeiten. War der Verband zu geizig, um echte Experten zu engagieren? 

[/FONT]*     [FONT=&quot]OL: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiterentwickeln wollen. Ich war lange Jahre Vorstand in einem großen Angelverein, habe für 13.000 Angler am Bodensee in der Internationalen Arbeitsgemeinschaft gearbeitet, danach im Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg und bin jetzt beim Bundesverband. Wir krempeln der DAFV derzeit in vielen Bereichen um. Neue IT-Systeme, neue Webseite, neue Verbandszeitschrift. Zeitnahe Pressemitteilungen zu allen relevanten Themen. Wir arbeiten an einem umfassenden Versicherungspaket, führen gerade einen einheitlichen und maschinenlesbaren Verbandsausweis ein. Die direkte Dienstleistung soll viel mehr in den Vordergrund gerückt werden. Dazu arbeiten wir mit führenden Wissenschaftlern an zeitgemäßen Positionen, um der Politik die Bedeutung und den Stellenwert der Angelfischerei nahezubringen. Wir vertreten die Interessen der Angler in verschiedensten Gremien, auf Veranstaltungen und Messen und gegenüber der Politik in Berlin/Bonn und Brüssel. Auch Ihre Medien haben einige unserer Arbeiten veröffentlicht.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wir sind selber begeisterte Angler. 2011 habe ich mich selbst im Rahmen meiner Freizeit im Anglerboard angemeldet und war wohl einer der wenigen Verbandsvertreter, der sich öffentlich in diese „Höhle des Löwen“ gewagt hat. Das kann jeder gerne selber nachlesen. Wir nehmen die Kritik ernst. Es ist bestimmt nicht alles falsch, was da vorgetragen wird, auch wenn der Umgangston schon sehr rau ist. Aber ich habe damit kein Problem.

[/FONT]     *[FONT=&quot]GB: Aber es muss Sie doch nachdenklich stimmen, dass an der Küste eine Initiative von Ehrenamtlern – Stichwort „Anglerdemo“ -  mehr bewegt als die etablierten Verbände mit bezahlten Vollzeitkräften. Wenn diese Initiative sich dann vom DAFV im Stich gelassen fühlt, ist das doch ein Zeichen, dass etwas grundlegend schief läuft. Woran liegt es, dass es eine flächendeckende Unzufriedenheit mit der Arbeit des DAFV gibt? 

[/FONT]*     [FONT=&quot]OL: Wir freuen uns über alle Initiativen, die den Interessen der Angler nützen und wir haben uns wie viele andere auch an der Anglerdemo beteiligt. Wir haben uns da nie negativ geäußert und stehen in Kontakt mit den Kollegen. Der starke Auftritt von unserer Präsidentin Fr. Dr. Happach-Kasan bei der Podiumsdiskussion im Vorfeld der Anglerdemo wurde von vielen Anglern ausdrücklich gewürdigt. Ein aktueller Beitrag im Anglerboard lautet: „Die Vielfalt der Angler und des Angelns - Miteinander statt gegeneinander“. Wenn wir Angler uns weniger gegenseitig demontieren und unsere Kräfte vereinen, könnten wir vermutlich viel mehr erreichen. Wir haben gegenüber der EU ein Positionspapier zu Angelverboten in Schutzgebieten verfasst und in mehreren Initiativen gegen die ideologisch begründete Verbotspolitik klar und deutlich Stellung bezogen, nicht zuletzt mit dem offenen Brief an Frau Merkel. Dass Frau Hendricks die unbegründete Verordnung still und heimlich zwei Tage vor der Bundestagswahl unterzeichnet, konnte keiner verhindern. Wir wurden da alle zusammen über den Tisch gezogen. Dazu hat unsere Präsidentin im Nachgang auch noch einen vielbeachteten Kommentar verfasst.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]GB: Die mangelnde Teilnahme an Referententreffen und auch auf der Hauptversammlung deuten darauf hin, dass selbst die Mitglieder kein allzu großes Interesse an einer Mitarbeit im DAFV haben. Welche konkreten Pläne haben Sie, um diesem Verdruss entgegenzuwirken? 

[/FONT]*     [FONT=&quot]OL: Auf Arbeitsebene stellen wir ein vermehrtes Interesse an der Arbeit des DAFV fest. Die Geschäftsführertagungen waren noch nie so gut besucht und wohl noch nie so konstruktiv durchgeführt. Wir haben 2017 zum ersten Mal alle Mitarbeiter der Landesverbände aus dem Bereich Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zusammengebracht. Wir haben Landesverbände, wie z.B. Baden-Württemberg, die wieder in den DAFV eingetreten sind. Ich war zu der Zeit selber noch beim LFV-Baden-Württemberg und habe das durchaus auch kritisch gesehen. Wir haben damals gesagt, geben wir dem DAFV eine Chance, wenn wir Mehrwerte sehen, dann ist das Geld gut investiert und kommt den Anglern zugute. Keiner stellt in Deutschland ernsthaft in Frage, dass die Angler mehr denn je eine schlagkräftige Vertretung auf Bundes- und EU-Ebene brauchen. Die Austritte bringen doch keinem etwas. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass da manchmal persönliche Befindlichkeiten eine größere Rolle spielen als das Interesse am Angeln.

[/FONT]     *[FONT=&quot]GB: Welche Erfolge konnte der DAFV in den letzten beiden Jahren erringen?
 [/FONT]*
    OL: Der Erfolg hat immer viele Väter und Mütter. Die Klage des NABU gegen die Kormoranverordnung in Sachsen-Anhalt wurde abgewiesen. Die flächendeckenden Aal-Fangverbote auf EU-Ebene wurden verhindert. 2016 haben wir das bag-limit für den Dorsch verhindert. Der Druck zu einer Lösung für ein flächendeckendes Kormoranmanagement zu kommen, ist gewachsen. Es wird mittlerweile offiziell anerkannt, dass Kormorane in Deutschland in ihrem Bestand nicht mehr gefährdet sind. Das ist zumindest ein Ansatz, in Zukunft den Schutzstatus aufzuheben und den Vogel in Anhang II der Vogelschutzrichtlinie aufzunehmen und damit als bejagbare Art auszuweisen. An diesen Entwicklungen hat der DAFV einen maßgeblichen Anteil unterstützt durch seine Landesverbände, durch die Kormorankommission und den Deutschen Fischereiverband. Wir sind ein Freund von konstruktiver Zusammenarbeit.
  Wenn wir gegen andere Interessengruppen bestehen wollen, müssen wir Angler und Fischer enger und professioneller zusammenarbeiten. Wenn einem der DAFV nicht passt, dann sollte man helfen, ihn zu verändern und nicht austreten. Die Möglichkeit zu angeln ist längst kein Selbstläufer mehr in Deutschland. Wenn wir für unsere Interessen nicht gemeinsam einstehen, werden wir gegenüber anderen Interessengruppen an Boden verlieren.  Eine weitere Aufsplittung hilft nach meiner Meinung keinem Angler in Deutschland.

  GB: Herzlichen Dank für das Gespräch.


----------



## Bitti2 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

"2016 haben wir das bag-limit für den Dorsch verhindert".

Habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## MarkusZ (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Bitti2 schrieb:


> "2016 haben wir das bag-limit für den Dorsch verhindert".
> 
> Habe ich was verpasst?



Typische irreführende Politikersprache.

Das Bag-Limit galt ab 1.1.2017.

Auch wenn viele hier "verhindern" anders interpretieren also keine wirklichen Fake-News, nur alternative Fakten.


----------



## willmalwassagen (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Endlich kommt er, der elektronisch lesbare Mitgliedsausweis. Wie lange haben wir den gefordert. Danke, danke, danke


----------



## gründler (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/interviews/2010/RuteundRolle_DAV_VdSF.php


Du sollst nicht falsch Zeugnis reden.......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Pööhse

@Georg, Danke fürs einstellen



Das Angeln in D kein Selbstläufer mehr ist,sieht Olaf natürlich richtig.

Das aber genau dieser Bundesverband maßgeblich daran beteiligt war, scheint ihm leider entfallen zu sein.


----------



## Moringotho (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

sers,

ich halte mich bei sowas ja immer zurück, aber
das ist ja mal sowas von daneben (um nicht zu sagen eine gequirlte sc....) was da von sich gegeben wird.

und wo sehen einige andere (vor allem welche) hier eine positive entwicklung?
oder meinen die etwa die sinkenden mitgliedszahlen?

also mal im ernst das ist viel text für nix.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Nach erstem Überfliegen:

Ich bin sprachlos und entsetzt über so viel stumpfe Ignoranz.
_'Die DAFV-Welt ist wunderschön und besteht aus Marshmallows'_.
Nicht mal ein Politiker vermag die Realität dermaßen zu verdrehen und zu verweigern.
*Eine Schande!*


----------



## Windelwilli (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nach erstem Überfliegen:
> 
> Ich bin sprachlos und entsetzt über so viel stumpfe Ignoranz.
> _'Die DAFV-Welt ist wunderschön und besteht aus Marshmallows'_.
> ...


 
Bin auch immer noch am Kopfschütteln.
Soviel alternative Fakten....  #d


----------



## smithie (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]OL: [...] Wir vertreten die Interessen der Angler in verschiedensten Gremien, auf Veranstaltungen und Messen und gegenüber der Politik in Berlin/Bonn und Brüssel. Auch Ihre Medien haben einige unserer Arbeiten veröffentlicht. [...][/FONT]


Ein Verband vertritt die Interessen seiner Mitglieder - worauf auch diverse Verbandsvertreter (z.B. Vollborn) immer wieder verweisen.

Dann würde ich in dem Zusammenhang eigentlich auch davon ausgehen/darum bitten, dass es ein DAFV unterlässt, zu behaupten, "die Angler" zu vertreten. 
Das tut er nämlich einerseits wording-technisch nicht und weiterhin auch inhaltlich und mitgliedermäßig nicht!

Hier werden von weitreichenden Änderungen, Plänen, Aktionen, etc. pp. gesprochen.
Warum kommuniziert man das nicht proaktiv?
Ich als Verband will doch etwas erreichen - oder muss man dankbar dafür sein, dass es den Verband gibt aber informieren geht dann doch zu weit?
PMs 2018: grüne Woche - Jenes/welches "Meeting" GFP - Fishing Masters - didacta Teilnahme - Fisch der Jahres

Unter "Projekte und Aktionen" gibt es 
Fisch und Flusslandschaft des Jahres.

Die RubrikThemen und Referate startet mit "Natur- und Umweltschutz".

Findet jemand Ansatzpunkte, Pläne etc. die hier im Interview geschildert werden?

Der DAFV ist m.E. halt derzeit nicht in der Position, sich auf vermeintlichen Vorschussloorbeeren auszuruhen oder dass man auf "das Wort vertraut". Das müsste (seit Jahren) was kommen.
Und wenn so viel erreicht worden ist - warum wird das nicht wahrnehmbar publik gemacht?


----------



## Kochtopf (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Es wollten alle das er mal was sagt und jetzt weinen alle dass er als öffentlichkeitsarbeiter des Verbandes Verbandspositionen (gut; ein ziemlich starkes Wort für ziemlich wenig, zugegeben!) - es wird sich doch kaum wer hinstellen und sagen "alles ********, bei uns arbeiten nur Deppen und eigentlich ist der ganze Laden unnötig" - ich danke dem neuen Team für seine Mühen die Fackel der angelpolitischen Berichterstattung aufgenommen zu haben - und das pünktlich zur offiziellen Übernahme-  gleichzeitig würde ich mir etwas schärferes Nachhaken bei blabla-Antworten wünschen-  aber ihr fangt ja erst an


----------



## Windelwilli (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> - ich danke dem neuen Team für seine Mühen die Fackel der angelpolitischen Berichterstattung aufgenommen zu haben - und das pünktlich zur offiziellen Übernahme-


 
Das muss ich dem neuen Team auch ganz klar zu gute Halten.
Hatte die Befürchtung, der Angelpolitische Teil schläft nun komplett ein. Das dem nicht so ist, ein ganz dickes #6


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> *[FONT=&quot]Georg Baumann (GB): Der Fischereiverband Saar hat seinen Austritt erklärt. Der Präsident Andreas Schneiderlöchner wirft dem DAFV schwere Versäumnisse vor. Auch in anderen Mitgliedsverbänden gärt es. Wieso kriegen Sie keine Ruhe in die eigenen Reihen?
> 
> [/FONT]*     [FONT=&quot]Olaf Lindner (OL): Hr. Schneiderlöchner hat im Rahmen der letzten Jahreshauptversammlung seine Vorstellungen und sein Programm für die Verbandsarbeit beim DAFV vorgelegt und sich damit gegen die amtierende Präsidentin zur Wahl gestellt. Die Delegierten der Mitgliedsverbände haben Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan mit großer Mehrheit erneut zur Präsidentin gewählt. Ende des Jahres hat der Fischereiverband Saar dann die Kündigung beim DAFV eingereicht. Die Delegierten der Mitgliedsverbände waren augenscheinlich nicht von seinem Konzept überzeugt.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]


 [FONT=&amp]Bekanntermaßen mag ich Schneiderlöchner auch nicht[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Aber dies ist nicht mehr als ein stumpfes Nachtreten.[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Gekündigt hat nicht der Saarprinz, [/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]sondern die saarländischen Mitgliedsvereine kündigen. [/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Olaf Lindner zeigt ihnen hiermit, welche Relevanz diese Stimmen für den DAFV haben: _Null_.[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Haben diese evtl. Gründe zu kündigen? Antwort ins deutsche übersetzt:[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]_"Interessiert uns einen Sch***"_.[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Ein Schlag ins Gesicht nicht nur der saarländischen Vereinsvorstände.
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&amp]
 [/FONT]


Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> *[FONT=&quot]GB: Das ist aber keine Antwort auf  die Frage. [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot](völlig richtig!)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Wollen Sie tatsächlich behaupten,  die Stimmung in den  Mitgliedsverbänden sei gut?
> 
> [/FONT]*     [FONT=&quot]OL: Es gibt immer welche, die  Unzufriedenheit äußern. Andere sehen die positive Entwicklung. Wir haben  derzeit viele Projekt in der Pipeline, die etwas Zeit brauchen. Ich bin  optimistisch, dass wir damit nach und nach durch inhaltliche Arbeit  überzeugen.
> [/FONT]


 [FONT=&amp]Ja, immer diese unzufriedenen Quengler. 
[/FONT][FONT=&amp]Die sollen zahlen und die Fr***e halten.[/FONT]

[FONT=&amp]_"...die etwas Zeit brauchen"_?[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Der DAFV besteht seit 5 Jahren. In Worten: FÜNF![/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Ich müsste mal konkret nachrechnen, wie viele Millionen €uro dort bisher verbrannt wurden.[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Frau Dr. zog vor 2 Jahren (ZWEI JAHRE!) über die Lande und hat noch mal eine Erhöhung gefordert ...und bekommen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Wann soll denn mal was (Positives) kommen?[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Irgendwas?[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]...
[/FONT]


----------



## Leech (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ich schätze Frau Happach-Kasan als FDP-Mitglied sehr.
Grade im Bereich der großindustriellen Fischerei und der Landwirtschaft hat Sie einige wertvolle Dinge beigetragen.
Aber nicht zum Thema Angeln. *seufz*


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

ja gut, ihr fangt erst an schreibt kochtopf, aber die überschrift - wir haben eine klare vorstellung ... usw. ... - läßt mich irgendwie leise erahnen wo die reise hingehen soll.
mal schau´n.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ja gut, ihr fangt erst an schreibt kochtopf, aber die überschrift - wir haben eine klare vorstellung ... usw. ... - läßt mich irgendwie leise erahnen wo die reise hingehen soll.
> mal schau´n.



Stimmt, die Überschrift empfand ich auch als unglücklich bis hin zu vorauseilenden Gehorsam.

Davon ab: wenn es so klar ist formuliert doch mal wo ihr hin wollt. Dann können wir hier ein trinkspiel machen - bei jeder wischiwaschi Aussage kippen alle einen Schnaps und wer als erstes fehlerfrei auf den Artikel antwortet hat gewonnen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Für die Interessierten, Olaf Lindner war im AB seinerzeit als User tibulski unterwegs, 

Respekt für seine Beteiligung im Board, nur leider kam neben tw.Einsicht auch der Verbandsjubler durch..wir müssen, wir versuchen..tja..und dann wurds plötzlich still um ihn.

OK..neuer Anlauf,nur wird sich mit dem gerade gelesenen(nämlich nix konkretes) auch nix konkretes ändern.

Sterben auf Raten die wievielte?


----------



## Lommel (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Dass Frau Hendricks die unbegründete Verordnung still und heimlich zwei Tage vor der Bundestagswahl unterzeichnet, konnte keiner verhindern. Wir wurden da alle zusammen über den Tisch gezogen. Dazu hat unsere Präsidentin im Nachgang auch noch einen vielbeachteten Kommentar verfasst.[/FONT]



Eine private Initiative bereitet eine Klage vor und wehrt sich.

Die Präsidentin des DAFV verfasst einen Kommentar.

Danke keine Fragen mehr.....


----------



## smithie (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es wollten alle das er mal was sagt und jetzt weinen alle dass er als öffentlichkeitsarbeiter des Verbandes Verbandspositionen (gut; ein ziemlich starkes Wort für ziemlich wenig, zugegeben!) - es wird sich doch kaum wer hinstellen und sagen "alles ********, bei uns arbeiten nur Deppen und eigentlich ist der ganze Laden unnötig"


Ich kann da keine wirklichen Positionen erkennen.
Oder Aktionen/Pläne etc.

Es mag ja sein, dass sie "eine klare Vorstellung haben", und welche ist die nun?

[FONT=&quot]





> Neue IT-Systeme, neue Webseite, neue  Verbandszeitschrift. Zeitnahe Pressemitteilungen zu allen relevanten  Themen. Wir arbeiten an einem umfassenden Versicherungspaket, führen  gerade einen einheitlichen und maschinenlesbaren Verbandsausweis ein.


OK ist evt. notwendig, aber eher uninteressant.


> Die direkte Dienstleistung soll viel mehr in den Vordergrund gerückt  werden.


Welche?


> Dazu arbeiten wir mit führenden Wissenschaftlern an zeitgemäßen  Positionen, um der Politik die Bedeutung und den Stellenwert der  Angelfischerei nahezubringen.


Bezieht sich das auf die Dienstleistung? Dann immer noch: welche?
Ansonsten: an was arbeiten sie? angeln nur noch ohne Haken?



> Wir vertreten die Interessen der Angler in  verschiedensten Gremien, auf Veranstaltungen und Messen und gegenüber  der Politik in Berlin/Bonn und Brüssel.


Welche Interessen? Er kann sie gar nicht kennen, oder hat er seine Mitglieder befragt? (und jetzt bitte nicht: er hat mit seinen Delegierten gesprochen)
[/FONT]


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Lommel schrieb:


> Die Präsidentin des DAFV verfasst einen Kommentar.



Ja nu..mit Leserbriefen an seriöse Zeitungen hat sie halt nicht sooo gute Erfahrungen


----------



## daci7 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Überschrift empfand ich auch als unglücklich bis hin zu vorauseilenden Gehorsam.
> 
> Davon ab: wenn es so klar ist formuliert doch mal wo ihr hin wollt. Dann können wir hier ein trinkspiel machen -* bei jeder wischiwaschi Aussage kippen alle einen Schnaps* und wer als erstes fehlerfrei auf den Artikel antwortet hat gewonnen.


Is ein wenig gefählich denn es hat nicht jeder russische Gene :q


----------



## smithie (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Lommel schrieb:


> Eine private Initiative bereitet eine Klage vor und wehrt sich.
> 
> Die Präsidentin des DAFV verfasst einen Kommentar.
> 
> Danke keine Fragen mehr.....


Hochbeachteter Kommentar, bitte!


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]GB: Andreas Schneiderlöchner bemängelt eine verfehlte Personalpolitik des DAFV. Sowohl der Geschäftsführer Alexander Seggelke und Olaf Lindner seien keine Profis auf ihrem Gebiet und bräuchten viel zu lange, um sich einzuarbeiten. War der Verband zu geizig, um echte Experten zu engagieren?
> 
> [/FONT]*     [FONT=&quot]OL: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiterentwickeln wollen. Ich war lange Jahre Vorstand in einem großen Angelverein, habe für 13.000 Angler am Bodensee in der Internationalen Arbeitsgemeinschaft gearbeitet, danach im Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg und bin jetzt beim Bundesverband. Wir krempeln der DAFV derzeit in vielen Bereichen um. Neue IT-Systeme, neue Webseite, neue Verbandszeitschrift. Zeitnahe Pressemitteilungen zu allen relevanten Themen. Wir arbeiten an einem umfassenden Versicherungspaket, führen gerade einen einheitlichen und maschinenlesbaren Verbandsausweis ein. Die direkte Dienstleistung soll viel mehr in den Vordergrund gerückt werden. Dazu arbeiten wir mit führenden Wissenschaftlern an zeitgemäßen Positionen, um der Politik die Bedeutung und den Stellenwert der Angelfischerei nahezubringen. Wir vertreten die Interessen der Angler in verschiedensten Gremien, auf Veranstaltungen und Messen und gegenüber der Politik in Berlin/Bonn und Brüssel. Auch Ihre Medien haben einige unserer Arbeiten veröffentlicht.[/FONT]
> ...


 _[FONT=&amp]"Zeitnahe Pressemitteilungen zu allen relevanten Themen"[/FONT]_[FONT=&amp]?[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]GF Seggelke hat selbst zugegeben, dass in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nix läuft, ausser über Homepage & Verbandszeitungen. Siehe: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333576[/FONT]

[FONT=&amp]Der Job eines Dachverbandes hat zwei Schwerpunkte:[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]1. Öffentlichkeitsarbeit[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]2. Lobbyismus[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Alles andere ist Beiwerk.[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Wann hat der DAFV in den letzten 5 Jahren bei diesen beiden Punkten geliefert?[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Wann hast du im letzten Jahr bei Punkt 1 geliefert, Olaf?[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Du bist sein knapp einem Jahr dort. In Vollzeit![/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Was hast du denn gemacht all die Monate?[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Die richtige Schriftart am PC eingestellt?[/FONT]

[FONT=&amp]Kein Mensch will einen maschinenlesbaren Verbandsausweis. Für was denn bitte?[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Soll ich den anlecken und in mein DAFV-Heftchen kleben wie all die bescheuerten, unsinnigen Marken?[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Habt ihr den Vereinen mal erklärt, was das für ein Verwaltungsaufwand (+Kosten) bei Ein- & Austritten nach sich zieht? 
[/FONT][FONT=&amp]Habt ihr selbst überhaupt eine Vorstellung davon?[/FONT]

[FONT=&amp]Und welche Kritik nehmt ihr denn ernst?[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Ihr nehmt die Landesverbände, eure Mitglieder, nicht ernst, wenn sie im Verband Forderungen stellen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Ihr nehmt sie noch nicht mal ernst, wenn sie das Handtuch schmeißen.[/FONT]

[FONT=&amp]Zitat: _"Es gibt immer welche, die Unzufriedenheit äußern"_.[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]DAS ist eure Reaktion auf Kritik[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Plus die Schnappatmung und das Gekeife von Frau Dr. im persönlichen Streitgespräch.[/FONT]

[FONT=&amp]Hier kommt übrigens grad auch kein konkretes Wort zu Schneiderlöchners Kritik _"verfehlte Personalpolitik"_. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Nur Vernebelungsgeschwafel.[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]...
[/FONT]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Leech schrieb:


> Ich schätze Frau Happach-Kasan als FDP-Mitglied sehr.
> Grade im Bereich der großindustriellen Fischerei und der Landwirtschaft hat Sie einige wertvolle Dinge beigetragen.
> Aber nicht zum Thema Angeln. *seufz*



Wenn sich jemand mit seinem seit Jahren ausgeübtem Amt identifiziert, ist doch klar,  daß diese auch in seiner Vita Spuren hinterlässt, ist doch logisch, oder?

Hier findet man jeden erzielten Meilenstein.

Schaut es ruhig genau an, kann nicht schaden, sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Zitat OL:


> Wir haben Landesverbände, wie z.B. Baden-Württemberg, die wieder in den DAFV eingetreten sind. Ich war zu der Zeit selber noch beim LFV-Baden-Württemberg und habe das durchaus auch kritisch gesehen.



Ausgerechnet der Oberpfeifen-Landesverband BW, der es in mehrfachen Anlauf nicht geschafft hat das Nachtangelverbot zu kippen, nicht weil sie es nicht konnten, sondern weil sie es nicht wollten, die solltet ihr geschenkt bekommen!
Die haben sich bestens in Untätigkeit qualifiziert und passen daher ausgezeichnet zum DAFV!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Nee,  Angeln Dafv kommen da nicht wirklicken vor, warum auch

Zum fremschämen, war einfach noch keine Zeit für über seit 2013:r

Und sie wurde erneut gewählt, warum?


----------



## Kochtopf (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



smithie schrieb:


> Ich kann da keine wirklichen Positionen erkennen.
> Oder Aktionen/Pläne etc.



Das Konzept ist allgemeine Konzept- wie Planlosigkeit. Leider!


@daci: niemand hat gesagt, dass das Spiel leicht zu gewinnen wird


----------



## daci7 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> [...]
> *[FONT=&quot]GB: Andreas Schneiderlöchner bemängelt eine verfehlte Personalpolitik des DAFV. Sowohl der Geschäftsführer Alexander Seggelke und Olaf Lindner seien keine Profis auf ihrem Gebiet und bräuchten viel zu lange, um sich einzuarbeiten. War der Verband zu geizig, um echte Experten zu engagieren?
> 
> [/FONT]*     [FONT=&quot]OL: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiterentwickeln wollen. Ich war lange Jahre Vorstand in einem großen Angelverein, habe für 13.000 Angler am Bodensee in der Internationalen Arbeitsgemeinschaft gearbeitet, danach im Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg und bin jetzt beim Bundesverband. Wir krempeln der DAFV derzeit in vielen Bereichen um. Neue IT-Systeme, neue Webseite, neue Verbandszeitschrift. Zeitnahe Pressemitteilungen zu allen relevanten Themen. Wir arbeiten an einem umfassenden Versicherungspaket, führen gerade einen einheitlichen und maschinenlesbaren Verbandsausweis ein. Die direkte Dienstleistung soll viel mehr in den Vordergrund gerückt werden. Dazu arbeiten wir mit führenden Wissenschaftlern an zeitgemäßen Positionen, um der Politik die Bedeutung und den Stellenwert der Angelfischerei nahezubringen. Wir vertreten die Interessen der Angler in verschiedensten Gremien, auf Veranstaltungen und Messen und gegenüber der Politik in Berlin/Bonn und Brüssel. Auch Ihre Medien haben einige unserer Arbeiten veröffentlicht.[/FONT]
> ...


Übersetzung aus der Sicht eines Klempners:
"Nun gut, wir haben den Wasserschaden nicht behoben und die leckende Heizung nicht repariert. Auch haben wir die geplatzte Leitung nicht gefunden und das Wasser läuft weiterhin ins Fundament. Dafür sind wir dabei neue hübschere Chrom-Amaturen anzubringen und haben bereits einen neuen Duschkopf bestellt."
Das klingt ein wenig wie eine Satire der BER-Baustelle :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Schönes Interview, gute Fragen, der Inhalt ist zweifelsohne wie ein zahnloser Tiger. Baglimit verhindert, für 2 Wochen?! Der Rest ließt sich wie ein Alibi.

Aber dennoch, sich mit einem Interview in die Höhle des Löwen zu trauen ist mehr, als der DAFV an sich in den letzten 5 Jahren gefühlt bewirkt hatte.

Weiter so, gefällt mir, Herr Baumann!


----------



## Pep63 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Man muss sich nur mal die Web-Seite anschauen! Aktuell? Eine Katastrophe!


Angelthemen?  Eine Katastrophe!


Informativ für Angler? Eine Katastrophe!




Wenn ich meinen Arbeitgeber solche Arbeitsergebnisse abliefern würde, könnte ich mein Büro mit Abmahnungen tapezieren! (Wahrscheinlich hätte ich bereits den Stuhl vor die Tür gesetzt bekommen!)

Fazit: Die Stellungnahme passt genau zum DAFV Wischi-Waschi!


----------



## Forelle2000 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Danke für die beiden Beiträge mit Andreas Schneiderlöchner und Olaf Lindner hier im Forum.  Ich glaube, so erhält das Forum bedeutend mehr Format und Inhalt. Was dann jeder davon hält oder aus den Ausführungen der beiden deutet, ist dann wie immer individuelle Auslegung. Ist ja schon mal der richtige Weg miteinander ins Gespräch zu kommen anstatt planlos aufeinander drauf zu schlagen.


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Danke für die beiden Beiträge mit Andreas Schneiderlöchner und Olaf Lindner hier im Forum.  Ich glaube, so erhält das Forum bedeutend mehr Format und Inhalt. Was dann jeder davon hält oder aus den Ausführungen der beiden deutet, ist dann wie immer individuelle Auslegung. Ist ja schon mal der richtige Weg miteinander ins Gespräch zu kommen anstatt planlos aufeinander drauf zu schlagen.


Vielleicht solltest du mal etwas im Politikthread lesen.

Die haben sich bisher NICHT OHNE GRUND hier nicht rein getraut (außer tibulski & Quinger).
Bisher wurde trotzdem über jede Sitzung, jede Handlung & Nichthandlung, über Pläne & Interna berichtet, inkl. interner Dokumente, Maulwurfberichten, etc.

*Die kommen jetzt hier rein, weil sie meinen, hier endlich schön Wetter machen zu können!*


----------



## Kochtopf (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Du meinst das sind Versuchsballons? Klingt plausibel... aber nach den Reaktionen denke ich eher nicht dass sie hier gut Wetter erwarten.

Schön wäre ein Interview mit der präsine - und zwar mit Fragen die hier im AB gesammelt worden - vorausgesetzt das bei leerem blabla nachgeharkt wird, ggf. bis eine weint


----------



## Taxidermist (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schön wäre ein Interview mit der präsine - und zwar mit Fragen die hier im AB gesammelt worden - vorausgesetzt das bei leerem blabla nachgeharkt wird, ggf. bis eine weint



Na, jetzt aber nicht gleich übertreiben mit der neuen Transparenz!
Ich sag nur:
https://www.google.de/search?ei=KjC....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.1.147....0.EsUD7KS-1rA

Jürgen


----------



## Lommel (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *Die kommen jetzt hier rein, weil sie meinen, hier endlich schön Wetter machen zu können!*



Ganz ehrlich, bislang habe ich immer gedacht der Thomas übertreibt um Klicks zu machen.

Nach den beiden ungeschönten Interviews muss ich leider feststellen, es sind wirklich Blindgänger. 

Das wirkt auf mich mehr, wie alle Artikel die vorher hier erschienen sind.


----------



## Pep63 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Danke für die beiden Beiträge mit Andreas Schneiderlöchner und Olaf Lindner hier im Forum.  Ich glaube, so erhält das Forum bedeutend mehr Format und Inhalt. Was dann jeder davon hält oder aus den Ausführungen der beiden deutet, ist dann wie immer individuelle Auslegung. Ist ja schon mal der richtige Weg miteinander ins Gespräch zu kommen anstatt planlos aufeinander drauf zu schlagen.



Ich halte die Fragestellung des AB in diesen Fällen auch für kompetent und angemessen, dafür #6.
Die Antworten jedoch nicht!!!


----------



## Forelle2000 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Machen sie keine Interviews, sind sie ignorant. Machen sie welche, versuchen sie nur billig schön Wetter zu machen. Nicht immer einfach ...


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...- und zwar mit Fragen die hier im AB gesammelt worden -


Haben wir schon mal gemacht, da der Herr Steffen Quinger keine Einzelfragen beantworten wollte, sondern sie -wenn- nur gesammelt per Mail wünschte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298229&highlight=Fragen+DSAV
Und was kam danach?
Nix mehr!
Gar nix.

Aber er soll sich hier ja auch wieder tummeln.
Sicherlich nicht, um auf die jetzt noch relevanten Fragen im Katalog doch noch einzugehen.

Natürlich meinen die nun, das AB endlich umkrempeln und in ihrem Sinne nutzen zu können.
Auch früher hatte jede Organisation, jeder Funktionär jederzeit die Möglichkeit sich hier zu stellen.
Interviewanfragen gab es ebenso.
Warum kam da wohl nie was, aber ausgerechnet jetzt...


----------



## Kochtopf (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na, jetzt aber nicht gleich übertreiben mit der neuen Transparenz!
> Ich sag nur:
> https://www.google.de/search?ei=KjC....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.1.147....0.EsUD7KS-1rA
> 
> Jürgen



Das beantwortet tatsächlich mehr Fragen als ein mehrseitiges Interview


----------



## Forelle2000 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Die Antworten mag jeder selbst werten, ich kann das für mich auch, ich bin erwachsen und kann allein denken. Jede kann das individuell für sich entscheiden. Ich mag es nicht, wenn mir andere vorschreiben was richtig oder falsch ist.


----------



## Forelle2000 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ja, warum kam jetzt was? Ich glaube das AB ist auf den Weg "entspannnter" zu werden. Was ich sehr begrüße.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Machen sie keine Interviews, sind sie ignorant. Machen sie welche, versuchen sie nur billig schön Wetter zu machen. Nicht immer einfach ...



Du wirkst mit einer Anmeldung in 2/18 und zwei (*ed*, nein es sind vier! Scusi) beiträgen äußerst Vetrauenswürdig. 
Also bring Licht in unser tristes Dasein, oh Prometheus der Angler und sage doch mal was an dem Interview irgendeine der drängenden Fragen unserer Zunft  (bspw was zur hölle macht der dafv die ganze Zeit mit unserer kohle) zufriedenstellend erhellt.

@Käthe: danke für den Link, ketzt wäre es ja an der Zeit die Fragen aufzuarbeiten und für print- wie onlinenutzung der neuen Betreiber auszuschlachten


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Als Neu-User mit 4 Beiträgen heute (ausgerechnet) hier... schon klar. |rolleyes
Bist nicht der Erste in 20 Jahren Anglerboard mit der Idee.


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nach erstem Überfliegen:
> 
> Ich bin sprachlos und entsetzt über so viel stumpfe Ignoranz.
> _'Die DAFV-Welt ist wunderschön und besteht aus Marshmallows'_.
> ...



So sieht es aus.#d

Total an der Realität vorbei. Schämen sollen sie sich |gr:


----------



## Forelle2000 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Mein Ziel ist es nicht für Dich vertrauenswürdig rüber zu kommen. Ich wollte lediglich damit klar machen, dass ich diese Form der Berichterstattung im Forum gut finde. Das man einfach miteinander redet. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## bombe20 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

@Christian.Siegler
ist bekannt, wann dieses interview geführt wurde (datum)?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> 2016 haben wir das bag-limit für den Dorsch verhindert.


Es wäre die geilste Satire, wenn es nicht wirklich wahr sein würde.

Lass mich kurz nachdenken...|kopfkrat
Wir haben momentan das ungewünschte Bag-Limit, welches es zu verhindern galt aber der DAFV nicht geschafft hat. Richtig? 
Und jetzt lobt man sich dafür, es angeblich 2016 verhindert zu haben. Richtig?
ES IST in Kraft getreten, das Kind ist in den Brunnen gefallen.... kurz gesagt - der Mist ist wirklich passiert und dennoch hebt man diese Sache allen ernstes als positiven Aspekt hervor?

Das ist so dermaßen unglücklich. Mir fällt dazu nur "Fremdschämen" ein.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Es ist eben kein miteinander reden, es wird gebetsmühlenartig die immer gleiche Fäkalie durchexerziert aber sich den vielen und vor allem berechtigten kritischen Tönen in keinster Weise gestellt, dann kriechen noch irgendwelche Gestalten aus den Löchern und geben Szenenapplaus obwohl sich nichts, aber auch gar nichts in irgendeiner Form für uns alle, als Angler  (ob organisiert oder nicht spielt keine Rolle) zum positiven verändert hat.
Ich hatte vielleicht heute morgen zu viel Thomas in meinem Kaffee aber ich krieg das kalte Erbrechen.
Ungefilterte Verbandsnachrichten empören mich viel mehr als es Thomas Säbelrasseln je gekonnt hätte


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Mein Ziel ist es nicht für Dich vertrauenswürdig rüber zu kommen.
> Funktioniert auch nicht so ganz.
> Ich wollte lediglich damit klar machen, dass ich diese Form der Berichterstattung im Forum gut finde.
> Welche Form meinst du denn genau?
> ...


Bislang haben Schneiderlöchner & Lindner nur ihre Statements abgegeben ...und dabei möglichst die Fragen des Interviewers ignoriert.
Mehr ist seitens der Beiden gar nicht passiert.
"Miteinander reden" tun bislang nur die User untereinander, falls dir das auffällt.


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hatte vielleicht heute morgen zu viel Thomas in meinem Kaffee ...


Der war geil! :m


----------



## tomsen83 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Was erwarte ich als allererstes von einem Verband? Ein verdammt nochmal klares Zielbild!!! das muss überall stehen!
Ausgehend von einer Vision für die gesamte Anglerschaft mit meinetwegen Zeithorizont bis 2030, über die Formulierung strategischer Ziele sowie den dabei zu betrachtenden Handlungsfeldern und daraus ableitend eine ganz konkrete Maßnahmenplanung für die nächsten 1-2 Jahre an deren Erfüllung man gemessen wird!

Das kann doch nich so schwer sein!!! Genau dann stellt man sich auch die Frage: Inwiefern hilft mir denn z.B. ein elektronischer Mitgliederausweis bei der Erfüllung meiner strategischen Ziele? Was da passiert und bisher passiert ist, ist schlicht planloses Rumgewurschtel und genau das spiegeln die Antworten im Interview wieder.


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]GB: Aber es muss Sie doch nachdenklich stimmen, dass an der Küste eine Initiative von Ehrenamtlern – Stichwort „Anglerdemo“ -  mehr bewegt als die etablierten Verbände mit bezahlten Vollzeitkräften. Wenn diese Initiative sich dann vom DAFV im Stich gelassen fühlt, ist das doch ein Zeichen, dass etwas grundlegend schief läuft. Woran liegt es, dass es eine flächendeckende Unzufriedenheit mit der Arbeit des DAFV gibt?
> 
> [/FONT]*     [FONT=&quot]OL: Wir freuen uns über alle Initiativen, die den Interessen der Angler nützen und wir haben uns wie viele andere auch an der Anglerdemo beteiligt. Wir haben uns da nie negativ geäußert und stehen in Kontakt mit den Kollegen. Der starke Auftritt von unserer Präsidentin Fr. Dr. Happach-Kasan bei der Podiumsdiskussion im Vorfeld der Anglerdemo wurde von vielen Anglern ausdrücklich gewürdigt. Ein aktueller Beitrag im Anglerboard lautet: „Die Vielfalt der Angler und des Angelns - Miteinander statt gegeneinander“. Wenn wir Angler uns weniger gegenseitig demontieren und unsere Kräfte vereinen, könnten wir vermutlich viel mehr erreichen. Wir haben gegenüber der EU ein Positionspapier zu Angelverboten in Schutzgebieten verfasst und in mehreren Initiativen gegen die ideologisch begründete Verbotspolitik klar und deutlich Stellung bezogen, nicht zuletzt mit dem offenen Brief an Frau Merkel. Dass Frau Hendricks die unbegründete Verordnung still und heimlich zwei Tage vor der Bundestagswahl unterzeichnet, konnte keiner verhindern. Wir wurden da alle zusammen über den Tisch gezogen. Dazu hat unsere Präsidentin im Nachgang auch noch einen vielbeachteten Kommentar verfasst.[/FONT]





bastido schrieb:


> Und nicht zu vergessen, wie man sich in ganz  widerlicher Weise da auch noch versucht hat mit fremden Federn zu  schmücken.


Ja, dieser Part sticht wirklich heraus, weil er an Widerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten ist.
_"Der starke Auftritt von Frau Dr. ..."
"Wir unterstützen..."
"ein vielbeachteter Kommentar..."_
Da muss ich auch im Strahl kotzen.

Ihr, der DAFV, solltet euch bei der ganzen Ostsee-Thematik zutiefst schämen.
Ihr habt nicht nur versagt, ihr seid zu einem guten Teil mitschuldig.
All das kann man selbst hier im Board Stück für Stück nachvollziehen.

Bislang hab ich dich für deinen Einsatz in BaWü gelobt, Olaf.
Aber allein, dass du dieses Statement hier ablassen magst... :r
alles, was ich dir dazu sagen möchte, was wirklich angemessen wäre, verstösst nicht nur gegen die Boardregeln, sondern auch gegen das StGB.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



bombe20 schrieb:


> @Christian.Siegler
> ist bekannt, wann dieses interview geführt wurde (datum)?



Ja, ist bekannt.
Das Interview von Lindner wurde gestern geführt.
Das von Schneiderlöchner Anfang dieser Woche...


----------



## smithie (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Es gibt mir immer zu Denken und macht auch etwas Angst, wenn man bei Themen, wo man Hintergründe wie hier, sieht wie weit Interview und Realität auseinanderliegen.
Angst macht mir dann: wie ist bei Themen, wo man/ich diese Hintergründe nicht habe? ...


----------



## bombe20 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Das Interview von Lindner wurde gestern geführt.


danke. es ging mir dabei um die einordnung des nachstehenden antwortteils von herrn lindner:


> Ein aktueller Beitrag im Anglerboard lautet: „Die Vielfalt der Angler und des Angelns - Miteinander statt gegeneinander“.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ist denn
[FONT=&quot]Olaf Lindner
[FONT=&quot]oder[FONT=&quot] aber bist DU
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Olaf Lindner[/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]im AB noch aktiv?

[FONT=&quot]Denn es wäre doch sinnvoll, 
statt über [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Olaf Lindner bzw. statt über D[FONT=&quot]ich
[FONT=&quot]mit ihm / Dir 
zu reden.[/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Kochtopf (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ist denn
> [FONT=&quot]Olaf Lindner
> [FONT=&quot]oder[FONT=&quot] aber bist DU
> [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Olaf Lindner[/FONT][/FONT]
> ...


Dann hätte er sich bereits laaaange zu wort melden können.
Und es ist sein Job und pferdeäpfel für granny smith zu verkaufen, was erwartest du von seiner Beteiligung? Es wird immer wieder die gleiche leiher sind.
Gucken wir mal bei christelchen aufs Alter-  wir versüßen ihr mit unseren Beiträgen die magere Abgeordnetenruhestandszahlung aber die zeit arbeitet für uns... sofern die angellei noch so viel zeit hat. Aber zu ihren Lebzeiten wird der verband das hässliche Kind mit wasserkopf bleiben und uns alle tiefer in die Mistgrube treiben


----------



## u-see fischer (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ist denn
> [FONT=&quot]Olaf Lindner
> [FONT=&quot]oder[FONT=&quot] aber bist DU
> [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Olaf Lindner[/FONT][/FONT]
> ...



Das würde ich mir auch wünschen, das Olaf Linder hier Rede und Antwort zu den Fragen / Themen aus seinem Interview stehen würde.

 Nach Aussage von Kati ist er ja hier im Board schon seit länger angemeldet.


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ist denn
> [FONT=&quot]Olaf Lindner
> [FONT=&quot]oder[FONT=&quot] aber bist DU
> [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Olaf Lindner[/FONT][/FONT]
> ...


Ist online: tibulski


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Laut eigenen Aussagen hat er sich 2011 ja angemeldet.
Kann ja nun sich gerade melden: JA, ich bin hier


----------



## Alex76 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ist online: tibulski



Haha, und liesst gerade im Thema |wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ich hoffe ja, dass die Erkenntnis reift, dass Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für die, für die man sich als Vertreter benennt, auch darin besteht, mit den Verretenen in Dikussion zu treten; das wäre hier gerade eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## bombe20 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann hätte er sich bereits laaaange zu wort melden können.


auf bundesebene hat es tradition die basis zu ignorieren.
außerdem weiß man nicht, ob er ohne rückversicherung seiner vorgesetzten arbeiten darf. und heute ist freitag...

ich bin trotzdem gespannt ob er den schneid hat sich in die schlangengrube zu begeben, statt sich nur wortlos über den digitalen rand rand zu beugen. sicher dürfte aber sein, dass er hier nicht ohne blaues auge davon kommt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



bombe20 schrieb:


> ich bin trotzdem gespannt ob er den schneid hat sich in die schlangengrube zu begeben, statt sich nur wortlos über den digitalen rand rand zu beugen. sicher dürfte aber sein, dass er hier nicht ohne blaues auge davon kommt.



Wer a sagt....

Das blaue Auge holt er sich aber nicht hier.

Denn angeknockt, hat er sich mit den wenig bis blabla darstellenden Antworten bereits selbst.

Schade..nach dem B-W Desaster hatte ich eigentlich die Hoffnung , das er dazugelernt hätte.

Schaun wir mal..


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Was erwartet ihr denn von ihm ???|kopfkrat

Wess Brot ich fress, des Lied ich sing !

Und ein ordentliches Salär läßt den ein oder anderen auch sein persönliches Ehrgefühl und seinen Würgereflex überwinden...

So what ???:vik:
Seid doch froh, das die Verbanditen jetzt die Munition selber liefern, dann bleibt die Thematik auch ohne Thomas 9904 allgegenwärtig ....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## tibulski (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,

ja, ich bin noch da und habe die Kommentare natürlich auch gelesen. Ich hab auch nicht erwartet mit Watte angepackt zu werden. Solange es nur digitale blaue Augen sind, die ich hier verpasst bekomme ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Komm Olaf..sooo schlecht,kannst du das Board nicht im Kopf haben..wo gehobelt wird 

Und du wirst verstehen, dass nach all dem DAVF Murks, das Vertrauen in den Verein nicht das beste ist...

Willkommen zurück in der Arena


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ich muss zugeben es ist kein dankbare Aufgabe, die eigene vermeintliche Untauglichkeit für den Job in einer Frage zu beantworten. Und Erfolge zu verkaufen wo es keine gibt ist auch nicht so einfach.

Aber dieses DAFV 4.0 geblubber von besserer IT und maschinenlesbaren Ausweisen hat mein Bullshit-Bingo schneller gefüllt als ich lesen konnte. --> BINGO!

Als Baden-Württemberger muss ich schon mein ganzes Anglerleben unter dem Versagen des Landesverbandes leiden. Dass es jetzt jemand aus diesem verband nahe an die Spitze gebracht hat lässt mich desillusioniert zurück.

Beide "Interviews", sowohl Saar als auch Bund, zeigen mir wieder, dass auf Verbands Ebene Hopfen und Malz verloren ist, die einzige Hoffnung scheinen private Initiativen alla Anglerdemo zu sein. 

Hat jemand von Euch Vorschläge, wie bei Mitgliederversammlungen in den Vereinen, das Thema Verbände sinnvoll auf die Tagesordnung placiert wird?


----------



## Wegberger (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,

bitte macht doch für solche Interview`s eine eigene Rubrick.

z.Bsp. Märchen oder Interviews ohne Inhalte oder Alternative Verbandsfakten


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, ich bin noch da und habe die Kommentare natürlich auch gelesen. Ich  hab auch nicht erwartet mit Watte angepackt zu werden. Solange es nur  digitale blaue Augen sind, die ich hier verpasst bekomme ...
> 
> ...



Nur mitlesen heißt für mich nicht unbedingt anwesend zu sein; sondern anwesend seein heißt für mich mitdiskutieren, Stellung nehmen, beitragen ...


----------



## bombe20 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



tibulski schrieb:


> ja, ich bin noch da und habe die Kommentare natürlich auch gelesen. Ich hab auch nicht erwartet mit Watte angepackt zu werden. Solange es nur digitale blaue Augen sind, die ich hier verpasst bekomme


würden sie es dann nicht als sinnvoll erachten stellung zum schlechten leumund des dafv an der basis zu beziehen? die seiten dieses threads werfen allerhand fragen und vorwürfe auf.


----------



## porbeagle (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



bombe20 schrieb:


> würden sie es dann nicht als sinnvoll erachten stellung zum schlechten leumund des dafv an der basis zu beziehen? die seiten dieses threads werfen allerhand fragen und vorwürfe auf.




Für die  gilt:

Wessen Brot ich Fress, dessen Lied ich Sing.#h


----------



## tibulski (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,

ja, klar dafür sind Foren ja da. Geht mir auch nicht darum die Dinge schönzureden, aber das ich natürlicherweise unsere Arbeit versuche zu verteidigen werdet die meisten verstehen. Da waren ja jede Menge Kritikpunkte ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, klar dafür sind Foren ja da. Geht mir auch nicht darum die Dinge  schönzureden, aber das ich natürlicherweise unsere Arbeit versuche zu  verteidigen werdet die meisten verstehen. Da waren ja jede Menge  Kritikpunkte ...
> 
> ...




Richtig, da sind von usern gerade konkret und konstruktiv Kritik an Aussagen im Interview geäußert worden, eine Stellungnahme dazu wäre doch jetzt bereichernd.


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> *[FONT=&quot]GB: Die mangelnde Teilnahme an Referententreffen und auch auf der Hauptversammlung deuten darauf hin, dass selbst die Mitglieder kein allzu großes Interesse an einer Mitarbeit im DAFV haben. Welche konkreten Pläne haben Sie, um diesem Verdruss entgegenzuwirken?
> 
> [/FONT]*     [FONT=&quot]OL: Auf Arbeitsebene stellen wir ein vermehrtes Interesse an der Arbeit des DAFV fest. Die Geschäftsführertagungen waren noch nie so gut besucht und wohl noch nie so konstruktiv durchgeführt. Wir haben 2017 zum ersten Mal alle Mitarbeiter der Landesverbände aus dem Bereich Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zusammengebracht. Wir haben Landesverbände, wie z.B. Baden-Württemberg, die wieder in den DAFV eingetreten sind. Ich war zu der Zeit selber noch beim LFV-Baden-Württemberg und habe das durchaus auch kritisch gesehen. Wir haben damals gesagt, geben wir dem DAFV eine Chance, wenn wir Mehrwerte sehen, dann ist das Geld gut investiert und kommt den Anglern zugute. Keiner stellt in Deutschland ernsthaft in Frage, dass die Angler mehr denn je eine schlagkräftige Vertretung auf Bundes- und EU-Ebene brauchen. Die Austritte bringen doch keinem etwas. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass da manchmal persönliche Befindlichkeiten eine größere Rolle spielen als das Interesse am Angeln.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]  _[FONT=&amp]"Vermehrtes Interesse..."[/FONT]_[FONT=&amp] es ist ja auch nur noch die Hälfte da, da fallen die vielen leeren Stühle auch nicht mehr so auf.[/FONT]

_[FONT=&amp]"Geld gut investiert..." [/FONT]_[FONT=&amp]Wir (zwangs-)organisierten haben Millionen in dieses Faß geworfen, Welchen _"Mehrwert"_ haben wir bekommen?[/FONT]

[FONT=&amp]Einen Dachverband, der jahrelang mit sich selbst beschäftigt war und noch immer ist, wie wir ganz aktuell lesen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Null ÖA pro Angeln, null Lobbyarbeit im Bund, verheerende EU-Arbeit, bis sie runter gefahren wurde, eine desaströse Aussendarstellung, Angelgegner, die abfeiern,... too much to list.[/FONT]

[FONT=&amp]Die Austritte lassen das Geld in den LVs oder in des Anglers Tasche, selbst wenn die 3€uronen in die schädlichste Zigarettenmarke gesteckt werden, erzielen sie immer noch eine positivere Wirkung als einen sterbenden Gaul am Leben zu erhalten.[/FONT]

[FONT=&amp]Schlimmer: die Existenz dieser Ruine verhindert die Schaffung einer wirklich dringend benötigten, wirklichen Interessenvertretung.[/FONT]

[/FONT]





Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> *[FONT=&quot]GB: Welche Erfolge konnte der DAFV in den letzten beiden Jahren erringen?
> [/FONT]*
> OL: Der Erfolg hat immer viele Väter und Mütter. Die Klage des NABU gegen die Kormoranverordnung in Sachsen-Anhalt wurde abgewiesen. Die flächendeckenden Aal-Fangverbote auf EU-Ebene wurden verhindert. 2016 haben wir das bag-limit für den Dorsch verhindert. Der Druck zu einer Lösung für ein flächendeckendes Kormoranmanagement zu kommen, ist gewachsen. Es wird mittlerweile offiziell anerkannt, dass Kormorane in Deutschland in ihrem Bestand nicht mehr gefährdet sind. Das ist zumindest ein Ansatz, in Zukunft den Schutzstatus aufzuheben und den Vogel in Anhang II der Vogelschutzrichtlinie aufzunehmen und damit als bejagbare Art auszuweisen. An diesen Entwicklungen hat der DAFV einen maßgeblichen Anteil unterstützt durch seine Landesverbände, durch die Kormorankommission und den Deutschen Fischereiverband. Wir sind ein Freund von konstruktiver Zusammenarbeit.
> Wenn wir gegen andere Interessengruppen bestehen wollen, müssen wir Angler und Fischer enger und professioneller zusammenarbeiten. Wenn einem der DAFV nicht passt, dann sollte man helfen, ihn zu verändern und nicht austreten. Die Möglichkeit zu angeln ist längst kein Selbstläufer mehr in Deutschland. Wenn wir für unsere Interessen nicht gemeinsam einstehen, werden wir gegenüber anderen Interessengruppen an Boden verlieren.  Eine weitere Aufsplittung hilft nach meiner Meinung keinem Angler in Deutschland.


 Ich hatte schon die Befürchtung, es kommt gar kein "Kormorangeblubber" mehr. "Wasserkraft" hast du aber schlicht vergessen. Was Mutti wohl dazu sagt?

Es wird weiter schlichtweg ignoriert, warum die Mitglieder scharenweise austreten. Als _"Freund konstruktiver Zusammenarbeit"_ würde man sich doch diese Frage stellen.
Stattdessen wird wie von Beginn an über _"Erfolge, starker Auftritt, professionelle Arbei"_ gefaselt.

Dass _"die Möglichkeit zu angeln längst kein Selbstläufer mehr in Deutschland ist"_ haben wir zu einem verdammt großen Teil dem VDSF und seinem Nachfolger dem DAFV zu verdanken.

 Und dieses "Interview", welches vielmehr eine völlig selbstkritiklose "Pressemeldung" ist, kann die Verbandsverdrossenheit nur fördern.


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Mein Resümee:

Ich kann gar nicht genau sagen, was ich erwartet habe, als Georg das Interview gestern ankündigte. 
DAS hätte ich mir aber nicht mal in meinen pessimistischten Träumen ausgemalt.

Es wurde versucht, nun nach dem Betreiber- & Redaktionswechsel, das AB ein Stück weit verbandsfreundlicher zu bekommen.
Das hätte sogar klappen können, denn viele Boardies erhofften sich einen Dialog mit dem Bundesverband.
Wenn da nun ein klein wenig Demut, etwas Einsicht, das Eingeständnis des einen oder anderen Fehlers,... gekommen wäre, hätte der DAFV doch einige erreichen können.

Aber DIESE vollkommen realitätsferne Eigendusche mit eimerweise schleimigen Selbstlob und offensichtlichen Märchen (z.B. Baglimit, Beteiligung an Anglerdemo,...) hat wohl niemand erwartet.
Kleiner als 'wir sind die Allerbesten und alle Kritiker, ob verbandsintern oder -extern haben unrecht und machen einen Fehler' können sie halt nicht.
Dass passend Neu-User auftauchen und den Jubelperser spielen, macht diese schäbige Schmierenkomödie richtig rund.

Olaf, ich kann für dich nur hoffen, dass Frau Dr. dir einen guten Teil dieser megapeinlichen Selbstbefleckung vorgegeben hat, denn das hier ist ein PR-GAU, den ich dir nicht zugetraut habe.
Verheerend.


----------



## tibulski (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Komm Olaf..sooo schlecht,kannst du das Board nicht im Kopf haben..wo gehobelt wird
> 
> Und du wirst verstehen, dass nach all dem DAVF Murks, das Vertrauen in den Verein nicht das beste ist...
> 
> Willkommen zurück in der Arena



Danke für dein Welcome . 

Ich weiss, das das Vertrauen weiten Teilen nicht optimal ist und ich weiss auch, das wir aus der Vergangenheit wenig Honig saugen können.  Ich wollte in dem Interview vor allem ausdrücken, das wir nicht nach dem Plan einfach "weiter so, wie immer" verfahren.

Ich bin auch gerne bereit, nach und nach zu den einzelnen Punkten ein wenig mehr Hintergrundinformationen zu geben und mich interessiert natürlich auch eure Meinung dazu.

Aber ich habe leider gleich einen Termin ... also heute leider nicht mehr.  

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## bombe20 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



tibulski schrieb:


> aber das ich natürlicherweise unsere Arbeit versuche zu verteidigen werdet die meisten verstehen.


das stellt gewiß auch niemand in abrede, ist es doch ihr job.
die frage ist doch aber, warum ihre arbeit, die sie verteidigen, nach innen (anglerschaft) fast durchweg als negativ wahrgenommen und nach außen (allgemeinheit) kaum wahrnehmbar ist.
und warum müßen, bei sinkenden mitgliederzahlen, neue it-infrastruktur und neuer webauftritt finanziert werden? wenn man nicht schwimmen kann, liegt das in den seltensten fällen an der badehose.


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



tibulski schrieb:


> und ich weiss auch, das wir aus der Vergangenheit wenig Honig saugen können.  Ich wollte in dem Interview vor allem ausdrücken, das wir nicht nach dem Plan einfach "weiter so, wie immer" verfahren.


Da habe ich wohl einen anderen Text vorliegen. |uhoh:


----------



## Georg Baumann (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Olaf - ich denke, dass es hier im direkten Austausch ok ist, wenn ich duze. Ist unter Angler ja so üblich. Danke, dass Du Dich hier den Fragen stellen willst. Einiges ist ja bereits im Verlauf der Diskussion angesprochen worden. Einen Punkt habe aber auch ich noch: 
Wir hatten ja bereits darüber gesprochen, aber es interessiert mich nach wie vor brennend, zu welchen Punkten der DAFV denn nun Positionen erarbeitet. Kannst Du da schon konkreter werden? Wann können wir mit diesen Positionen rechnen? Meines Wissens ist ein Positionspapier in der Vergangheit krachend am Widerstand der Landesverbände gescheitert - damals noch unter GF P. Freudenberg.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



tibulski schrieb:


> Ich wollte in dem Interview vor allem ausdrücken, das wir nicht nach dem Plan einfach "weiter so, wie immer" verfahren.



Ich glaube auch, dass dies gelingen wird mit



			
				tibulski schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=&quot]Wir krempeln der DAFV derzeit in vielen Bereichen  um. Neue IT-Systeme, neue Webseite, neue Verbandszeitschrift. Zeitnahe  Pressemitteilungen zu allen relevanten Themen. Wir arbeiten an einem  umfassenden Versicherungspaket, führen gerade einen einheitlichen und  maschinenlesbaren Verbandsausweis ein.[/FONT]



#6 Respekt, großartiges Vorhaben, ungemein zweckerfüllend in dem Interessenvertretungsanspruch deutscher Angler (egal ob die wollen oder nicht) in Deutschland und in der EU!


----------



## wilhelm (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

@ tibulski Ihr vom DAFV seid noch bessere Laberköpfe als jeder Politiker.

Wir dürfen zwar in Zukunft nicht mehr Angeln,aber wenn wir dann beim Verbotenem erwischt werden haben wir immerhin einen maschinenlesbaren Verbandsausweis .

So sieht Verbandsarbeit und Lobbyarbeit aus Reeeeesssssssspekt.


----------



## bombe20 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dass _"die Möglichkeit zu angeln längst kein Selbstläufer mehr in Deutschland ist"_ haben wir zu einem verdammt großen Teil dem VDSF und seinem Nachfolger dem DAFV zu verdanken.


soweit ich das hier im AB mitverfolgen konnte, vorher hatte ich keine ahnung davon, habe ich den eindruck, dass von einem toten pferd auf ein anderes umgesattelt wurde. man wird das gefühl nicht los, dass hochdotierte arbeitsplätze für eine handvoll leute und volle beitragstöpfe im vordergrund standen. gemessen an der erfolgen des dafv könnte man noch einen möglichst geringen arbeitsaufwand in den raum stellen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

In den letzten Jahren war das Verhältnis zwischen dem Anglerboard und dem Verband gelinde gesagt zerüttet und ich bin überzeugt, es gab auch keine ernsthafte Chance mehr, das zu kitten.

Jetzt könnte so eine Chance bestehen. 

Aber nur weil der  der Motor der Berichterstattung hier nicht mehr präsent ist, wird das noch lange kein Selbstläufer.

Die User hier im Board haben sich in den zurückliegenden Jahren sehr intensiv und kritisch mit den Sachverhalten auseinander gesetzt. Und im Gegensatz zu der Art der Auseinandersetzung herrscht in der Sache weitgehend Einigkeit.

Sollte der Verband ernsthaft interessiert sein, den Draht ins Board wieder zu finden, wäre es wichtig, ehrlicher, wahrhaftiger aufzutreten und diese Änderungen sollten im Handeln erkennbar sein. 

Wer glaubt die Angler würden verzückt durch die Auen hüpfen, weil der Verband eine neue IT bekommt, wir müssen aber zusehen, wie Privatleute gegen drohende Verbote kämpfen, wie Angler sich von einer Tierrechtsorganisation vorführen lassen müssen, sollte seine Aussagen erneut bedenken.

Es gibt viel zu tun packt es an. Es gibt nun keine Persona non grata mehr, die  als Alibi herhalten kann, um sich mit den berechtigten Anmerkungen nicht mehr auseinander zu setzten.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]
> *[FONT=&quot]Olaf Lindner ist seit April 2017 Pressesprecher des DAFV. Wir sprachen mit ihm über die schweren Vorwürfe gegen seinen Arbeitgeber.
> 
> ...



Moin,

ich hätte zum Ablauf des Interviews mal eine Frage, war das in der Tat ein mündliches Interview oder wurden die Fragen schriftlich beantwortet?


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Es gibt viel zu tun packt es an. Es gibt nun keine Persona non grata mehr, die als Alibi herhalten kann, um sich mit den berechtigten Anmerkungen nicht mehr auseinander zu setzten.

Jetzt könnte es ein collegium non grata werden, wenn sie nicht aufpassen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hätte zum Ablauf des Interviews mal eine Frage, war das in der Tat ein mündliches Interview oder wurden die Fragen schriftlich beantwortet?



Die Fragen wurden per Email übermittelt und dann folgte ein Telefongespräch, in dem zu einzelnen Punkten nachgefragt wurde. 

LG, Georg


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Die Fragen wurden per Email übermittelt und dann folgte ein Telefongespräch, in dem zu einzelnen Punkten nachgefragt wurde.
> 
> LG, Georg



#6

Vielen Dank, Georg!


----------



## Georg Baumann (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Nichts zu danken. Auch wenn der Mod nun selbst Off-Topic wird - die Neugier siegt: Wieso hat Dich das interessiert? (und dann bitte schnell wieder zum eigentlich Thema|rolleyes)


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ich hätte zum Ablauf des Interviews mal eine Frage, war das in der Tat ein mündliches Interview oder wurden die Fragen schriftlich beantwortet?


Hihi... 
Endlich hört einer was trapsen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Nichts zu danken. Auch wenn der Mod nun selbst Off-Topic wird - die Neugier siegt: Wieso hat Dich das interessiert? (und dann bitte schnell wieder zum eigentlich Thema|rolleyes)



Damit ich das Gesagte/Übermittelte besser einordnen kann, schreib ich sicher noch was zu, aber jetzt muß ich mich erstmal um ein Schweinchen kümmern.#h


----------



## gründler (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Damit ich das Gesagte/Übermittelte besser einordnen kann, schreib ich sicher noch was zu, aber jetzt muß ich mich erstmal um ein Schweinchen kümmern.#h




Sauensonne nutzen  Komm gut ab und liegt hoffentlich im Feuer......

#h


----------



## dieteraalland (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

man sollte aber auch eine positive seite sehen.
bisher wurde das a.b. vom verband ignoriert, nun wagen sie sich wenigstens mal aus der deckung.


----------



## bombe20 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Damit ich das Gesagte/Übermittelte besser einordnen kann





bombe20 schrieb:


> @Christian.Siegler
> ist bekannt, wann dieses interview geführt wurde (datum)?





Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ja, ist bekannt.
> Das Interview von Lindner wurde gestern geführt.





bombe20 schrieb:


> danke. es ging mir dabei um die einordnung des nachstehenden antwortteils von herrn lindner:
> "Ein aktueller Beitrag im Anglerboard lautet: „Die Vielfalt der Angler und des Angelns - Miteinander statt gegeneinander.“


höhö, soviel zur basisnähe des dafv.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> man sollte aber auch eine positive seite sehen.
> bisher wurde das a.b. vom verband ignoriert, nun wagen sie sich wenigstens mal aus der deckung.


 Möglicherweise der letzte Weg, um weitere Durchhalteparolen unters Volk bringen zu können


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> bisher wurde das a.b. vom verband ignoriert, ...


Nicht wirklich.
Ein Top auf jeder Sitzung, ausflippende Funktionäre, die (erfolglose) Jagd nach den Maulwürfen, verzweifelte (& erfolglose) Versuche interne Dokumente nicht hier wieder zu finden,... _(leider gab es so viel, was nicht veröffentlicht werden konnte; wir haben im Hintergrund viiiiiiiel gelacht)_,
und nahezu alle lesen hier mit, selbst wenn sie öffentlich stets das Gegenteil behaupten.


----------



## Wegberger (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,



> bisher wurde das a.b. vom Verband ignoriert


Wenn ich das inhaltslose Interview lese, wurde das AB verschont. Und viel schlimmer ist, das Thomas untertrieben hat.


----------



## bombe20 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Und viel schlimmer ist, das Thomas untertrieben hat.


kann bitte jemand thomas erklären, was ein proxy ist und wie vpn funktioniert. wir brauchen sein scharfes schwert.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Bei den Antworten, dürfte er erstmal eine Apotheke um div. Blutdrucksenker erleichtert haben


----------



## bombe20 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

die apotheken haben bis morgen mittag auf.


----------



## Wegberger (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,



> kann bitte jemand thomas erklären, was ein proxy ist und wie vpn funktioniert. wir brauchen sein scharfes schwert.



Wofür ein Schwert - Inhaltlosigkeit noch teilen ?


----------



## Ørret (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Also mit dem Interview hat tibulski dem DAFV ganz bestimmt keinen guten Dienst getan, sondern sorgt damit sicherlich für noch mehr Verdruß bei Anglern, Vereinen und vllt auch bei so manchen Mitgliedsverband! Von daher beschleunigen diese "schlechte Witz" Antworten den Untergang vom BV!
So gesehen kann man also auch was gutes in seinen Antworten entdecken, wenn man denn will.|supergri


----------



## bombe20 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Wofür ein Schwert - Inhaltlosigkeit noch teilen ?


mathematisch wird die inhaltsleere auch dann nicht weniger. es sei denn, es wird durch null geteilt. aber das dürfen nur wirtschaftsmathematiker.


----------



## Wegberger (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,



> Also mit dem Interview hat tibulski dem DAFV ganz bestimmt keinen guten Dienst getan


Aber sicher doch ... dieses Interview hat deutlich gezeigt, dass weder Peta noch Nabu jemals so schädlich für unser Hobby sein können wie der DAFV.

Klare Kante gezeigt ... und alle Befürchtungen bestätigt. Der DAFV ist der grösste Feind des deutschen Anglers.

Ich denke fast, die sind eine extreme Sekte oder Ableger von Peta.


----------



## Hezaru (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Auch ich bin natürlich ungeheuerlich beeindruckt von diesem tollen Interview und den Leistungen unserer Präsine Fräulein Dr. H.K.
Und was die alles machen wollen ist schon beeindruckend.
Ich kann mir aber kein endgültiges Urteil erlauben da ich beim lesen wegen akutem Brechreiz leider abbrechen musste.
Und wer ist überhaupt der Typ der im Ersten Post einen klar massigen Fisch mit einem Lächeln wieder zurücksetzt? Der wird doch nicht etwa Freude am Drill gehabt haben?
So im nachhinein war unser Thomas ja doch ganz gnädig mit seinen Beiträgen zum BV.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Bei den Antworten, dürfte er erstmal eine Apotheke um div. Blutdrucksenker erleichtert haben



Nein, hat er nicht. Ich habe eben lange mit ihm telefoniert, als ich auf dem Rückweg von Fehmarn war. Er geniesst weiterhin seinen Urlaub und war entspannt am kochen. 

Der hat seinen Blutdruck in den letzten Wochen gut im Griff .
Ich habe ihm aber auch nicht erzählt, dass Olaf sein Passwort wieder gefunden hat


----------



## Ørret (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Und wer ist überhaupt der Typ der im Ersten Post einen klar massigen Fisch mit einem Lächeln wieder zurücksetzt? Der wird doch nicht etwa Freude am Drill gehabt haben?


Hatte ich auch ähnlich gedacht. Seggelke hat ja auch ein ähnliches Bild mit Hecht.....Wasser predigen und selbst den Wein trinken#q


----------



## Wegberger (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,



> Und wer ist überhaupt der Typ der im Ersten Post einen klar massigen Fisch mit einem Lächeln wieder zurücksetzt?



Ich denke eine Selbstanzeige ist fällig ! Und dieses tierschutzwiedrige Verhalten schreit nach Rücktritt.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Zurücktreten kann man von einem Amt, aber der Arbeitgeber sollte sich überlegen ob eine Weiterbeschäftigung unter der Umständen möglich ist :m


----------



## bombe20 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe ihm aber auch nicht erzählt, dass Olaf sein Passwort wieder gefunden hat


warum nicht? ich würde es gerne sehen, wie thomas über seinen schatten springt. einen besseren vertreter unserer interessen ist derzeit nicht zu finden. es sei den kati4711 gibt sein privatleben auf.


----------



## Wegberger (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,



> Zurücktreten kann man von einem Amt, aber der Arbeitgeber sollte sich  überlegen ob eine Weiterbeschäftigung unter der Umständen möglich ist :m


Dafür bekommt man auch noch Geld ? #c Oder ist das eine umlackierte rote Handtasche, die dort zurück gesetzt wird ? Rote Handtaschen darf man releasen !


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Und wer ist überhaupt der Typ der im Ersten Post einen klar massigen Fisch mit einem Lächeln wieder zurücksetzt? Der wird doch nicht etwa Freude am Drill gehabt haben?



Das Bild ist versehentlich in den Artikel gerutscht! Eigentlich ist das Bild das Titelbild für 



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]OL: Dazu arbeiten  wir mit führenden Wissenschaftlern an zeitgemäßen Positionen, um der  Politik die Bedeutung und den Stellenwert der Angelfischerei  nahezubringen. [/FONT]



eine Kampagne gegen PETA und pro "Catch & Decide". Jetzt ist es also raus, der DAFV nimmt den Kampf gegen PETA auf und wirbt für "Angeln zum Spaß"...


----------



## smithie (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> eine Kampagne gegen PETA und pro "Catch & Decide". Jetzt ist es also raus, der DAFV nimmt den Kampf gegen PETA auf und wirbt für "Angeln zum Spaß"...


Das war aber schon ein bisserl gemein, einfach die Katze aus dem Sack zu lassen... #h


----------



## Wegberger (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,

sogar die bestellten Claquere und Speichellecker sind hier still .... das sollte nachdenklich machen.


----------



## lipan (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo, Herr Lindner,
als Mitarbeiter für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im DAFV, der nach der Meinung des DAFV Vertretung der Angler in Deutschland ist, hast Du Dich im Interview mit Anglerboard geäußert. Soweit ist das in Ordnung. Als hauptamtlicher Mitarbeiter hast Du wie auch Dein Geschäftsführer einen gewissen Spielraum, die Finanzen betreffend. Eine kleine Spende an eine ehrenamtlich geführte Organisation wie Anglerdemo wäre, so denke ich auch ohne Rücksprache mit Präsidium möglich gewesen. Im Sinne aller noch verbliebenen Mitglieder.  Statt  dessen lobst Du die Ansprache Deiner Präsidentin bei der Veranstaltung „Anglerdemo“, deren Wert ich heute nicht sehe. 
Auch ich bin Mitarbeiter bei einem Anglerverband. Der ist nicht mehr Mitglied im DAFV. Wenn Du Informationen brauchst, wie man Präsidenten (innen) oder Präsidiumsmitglieder (innen) los wird, weil sie gegen die eigenen Mitarbeiter oder Verbandsmitglieder, also Angler(innen) arbeiten, schick mir ne pn.
Oder? Weiter gehorchen


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Ørret schrieb:


> Also mit dem Interview hat tibulski dem DAFV ganz bestimmt keinen guten Dienst getan, ...


Reine Mutmaßung :
Schon beim 1ten Lesen hab ich mir _(und so einige ander, die mir mailen oder mich anrufen)_ gedacht, dass das NICHT Tibulski verfasst hat.
Zumindest in größeren Teilen nicht.

Nicht sein Schreibstil 
und einige Punkte stammen seeehr wahrscheinlich direkt von Frau Dr. Präsine selbst.

Nur ein Indiz (es gibt viele): 
Man lacht Verbandsintern hinter vorgehaltener Hand schon länger darüber, die sie fest der Meinung ist, 
ganz persönlich die Angler 2016 vor einem Baglimit gerettet zu haben _(die glaubt das wirklich!)_.
So einen Mist geben kaum andere Verbandler die ich kenne öffentlich von sich. _(Ein paar schon, die kommen für diese Interview-Geschichte aber nicht in Frage)_

Das macht die ganze Nummer nur noch schlimmer, 
sorry, _'würde die ganze Nummer nur noch schlimmer machen'_,
es ist ja nur eine Vermutung. 

a) die Annahme, dass der ÖA Lindner gar nix ohne konkrete Anweisung zu manchen hat, würde sich bestätigen.

b) glaubt denn wirklich jemand (außer Frau Dr. & einem kleinen Kreis), dass ein Verband wie beispielsweise Hamburg (einer der zuletzt Geflohenen) gekündigt hat, 
weil er eine digitale Mitgliederkarte vermisste? 
Oder weil die Verbandszeitschrift nicht da war? 
_(Wer bitte hat denn je in dieses Schmierblättchen rein geguckt?)
_Oder dass es bei Austritten um persönliche Dinge geht?

Die Mitglieder, die die Arbeit der Haupt- & Ehrenamtler im DAFV kritisieren _
-und das sind eigentlich alle, selbst die Nibelungentreuen-_ lesen hier jetzt, 
mit welchem Sch*** sich Seggelke & Linder beschäftigen und dass die Themen, die ihnen auf den Nägeln brennen _(da gibt es einige)_, einen feuchten Furz in der Agenda Frau Dr.s vorkommen.
Stattdessen weiterhin wie in den letzten 5 Jahren _"Erfolge, Erfolge, Erfolge, starker Auftritt, Schmücken mit fremden Federn,..."_

Da gehen an diesem Wochenende eine Menge Blutdruckpillen drauf, aber nicht im Schwabenländle.

Diese ganze Show hier ist ein PR-GAU für den DAFV.
Nicht weil ein paar ABler sich 'wie immer' aufregen oder totlachen.
Auch nicht, weil der Plan, hier eine kleine Umpolung zu initiieren, doch ziemlich in die Hose ging und eher das Gegenteil bewirkt hat.
Nein, weil DAFV-intern so einige Teller an die Wand fliegen an diesem Wochenende.





bombe20 schrieb:


> es sei den kati4711 gibt sein privatleben auf.


Ich tret dir gleich auf deine 4712


----------



## bombe20 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sogar die bestellten Claquere und Speichellecker sind hier still .... das sollte nachdenklich machen.


montag neun uhr geht es weiter. natürlich nur der _(EDIT MOD: Wort gelöscht, bitte Netiquette beachten, danke!)_. der vorstand meldet sich quartalsweise im neuen printmedium und erzählt von seiner neuen tastatur.


----------



## Wegberger (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,

ich denke wir haben in Deutschland langsam Handlungsbedarf eine Behörde zu gründen, die Mitglieder gegen ihren Verband schützt.


----------



## bombe20 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich tret dir gleich auf deine 4712


ich hatte erst 0815 stehen und mußte mich zwischen effizienz und penetranz entscheiden. letzteres erschien mir, auf grund deiner beiträge, zweckmäßiger.


----------



## angler1996 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

wenn ich diesen "Erfolgsbericht" im Eingang lese, wird mir einfach übel und bin froh, das zumindest mein Beitrag anteilig nicht dahin gegangen ist. 5 Jahre für Nichts außer Schaden angerichtet m.E.
 wenn ich dann den Beitrag über den Austritt eines weiteren LV lese freue ich mich, aber nur solange bis ich auf der Homepage dieses LV ´Beiträge besagten Herrn lese, da grauts nen Hund samst dr Hidd

 wenn ich Kathis Beitrag lese zu den eventuellen tatsächlichem Schreiber(in) ( egela wer den Humbug tatsächlich geschrieben hat) dann kann ich nur noch eines sagen:

 Mach Dich vom Acker Frau Präsidentin, gieh Ham! Jetzt , sofort!
 Du hast genug Schaden angerichtet!
 Meine ´bescheidene Meinung .

 Gruß A.



 Gruß A.


----------



## bombe20 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke wir haben in Deutschland langsam Handlungsbedarf eine Behörde zu gründen, die Mitglieder gegen ihren Verband schützt.


ich habe es bisher noch nicht öffentlich geäußert, aber ich wäre bereit thomas und franz im rahmen eines vereins, netzwerk-angeln.de, einen jährlichen beitrag zu überweisen, damit sie unsere interessen vertreten.


----------



## Ørret (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Da wäre ich dabei Bombe, sofern die beiden überhaupt Lust haben sich für uns den Blutdruck zu versauen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



daci7 schrieb:


> Übersetzung aus der Sicht eines Klempners:
> "Nun gut, wir haben den Wasserschaden nicht behoben und die leckende Heizung nicht repariert. Auch haben wir die geplatzte Leitung nicht gefunden und das Wasser läuft weiterhin ins Fundament. Dafür sind wir dabei neue hübschere Chrom-Amaturen anzubringen und haben bereits einen neuen Duschkopf bestellt."
> Das klingt ein wenig wie eine Satire der BER-Baustelle :q



Danke, dieser Kommentar bringt es auf den Punkt. #6

Unfassbar, diese Inkompetenz.


----------



## bombe20 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Ørret schrieb:


> Da wäre ich dabei Bombe, sofern die beiden überhaupt Lust haben sich für uns den Blutdruck zu versauen


ich habe thomas nach seinem ausscheiden hier nur einmal kontaktiert. ich bin aber der meinung, dass wir in unserem leben niemand besseres bekommen könnten als den "schwäbischen terrier", der unsere interessen vertritt. wenn diese idee anklang findet, dann lasst sie fahrt aufnehmen.
vielleicht unterrichtet jemand thomas, der enger mit ihm befreundet ist, darüber, dass diese idee zuspruch findet, sofern dies der fall ist.


----------



## Hezaru (2. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ich denke das schlimmste an der ganzen Sache ist das dieser Bv von Politikern immer noch als oberster Lobbyverband von Anglern angesehen wird.
Oder andersrum:
Wenn man einen Entwurf macht und kein Lobbyverband ist dagegen muss er ja gut sein#q
Können sie auch schlecht: Die bekommen es ja nicht mal mit oder begreifen die Tragweite nicht.
Es gibt auch gute LVs. Denen fehlt dann aber der Status eines BVs.
Wir hatten hier im AB ja Mal Hochrechnungeng und Schätzungen wie lange dieser BV noch durchhält. Aber sie haben alle Angler ausgetrickst. Nix machen oder tun, nur eigenes Gehalt oder Aufwandsentschädigung kassieren und alles ist gut.


----------



## Wegberger (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,



> Ich denke das schlimmste an der ganzen Sache ist das dieser Bv von  Politikern immer noch als oberster Lobbyverband von Anglern angesehen  wird.


Das denken aber auch nur die Verbandsleute. Alle anderen nehmen den DAFV schon alleine wegen Monsanto-Christel nicht ernst.

Und sie sich selber in dieser Funktion auch nicht ... sonst wären ihre Lebensläüfe anders.


----------



## Deep Down (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Die Antworten im Interview spotten an Zielverfehlung und Realitätsferne jeglicher Beschreibung!

Und ich erwäge zu prüfen, Ihnen eine strafbewehrte Unterlassungserklärung zu zusenden, wenn von Seiten des DAFV, seiner Organe und oder Vertreter noch einmal behauptet wird, dass dort anstatt ausschliesslich der "Interessen" der eigenen Verbandsmitglieder die Interessen der Angler, mithin auch meine, vertreten werden!
Dies ist mitnichten der Fall! Weder ich, mein Verein oder mein Landesverband sind bei Ihnen Mitglied und ich persönlich habe Ihnen auch keine Vollmacht, Zustimmung und/oder Genehmigung hierzu erteilt! Sachverhalte aus denen sich eine diesbezügliche Duldung ergeben könnten, sind ebenfalls nicht ersichtlich!


----------



## Deep Down (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Und da wir gerade dabei sind. Zur Meidung von Weiterungen sollte auf der Website des DAFV in der Rubrik "unsere Basis" zügigst eine Überarbeitung hinsichtlich der dort aufgeführten Vereine bezogen auf ihre Mitgliedschaft oder ihrer Mitgliedschaft über deren Landesverbände im DAFV vorgenommen werden.


----------



## bombe20 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

zum späten abend kommt immer nochmal wer, der übelst rumpöbelt. was soll herr lindner dazu sagen, wenn er am montag neun uhr seinen neuen rechner anschaltet?


----------



## Wegberger (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Herr Siegler,

bitte schützen sie ihre Interview-Partner zukünftig ! Man hat schon fast Mitleid mit Herrn Olaf.


----------



## Georg Baumann (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Reine Mutmaßung :
> Schon beim 1ten Lesen hab ich mir _(und so einige ander, die mir mailen oder mich anrufen)_ gedacht, dass das NICHT Tibulski verfasst hat.
> Zumindest in größeren Teilen nicht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Kati. Was macht das denn für die Beurteilung für einen Unterschied? Selbstverständlich MUSS ein Pressesprecher die Positionen seines Arbeitgebers widergeben. Auch dann, wenn die vielleicht nicht seiner Meinung entspricht. Genau das ist doch sein Job.


----------



## Georg Baumann (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Siegler,
> 
> bitte schützen sie ihre Interview-Partner zukünftig ! Man hat schon fast Mitleid mit Herrn Olaf.



Falls Du Beiträge findest, die gegen die Boardregeln verstoßen, bitte melden. Sonst gilt Meinungsfreiheit. Dass Olaf Lindner hier nicht auf Blumen gebettet wird, dürfte er wohl gewusst haben. Dafür, dass er Rede und Antwort stehen will, zolle ich ihm Respekt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Dafür, dass er Rede und Antwort stehen will, zolle ich ihm Respekt.



Ich auch, bin aber zugeich wirklich gespannt, ob noch etwas kommt und wenn ja, ob es wirklich Antworten sind!

Ich denke, dass Olaf das wohl machen würde, jedoch habe ich Befürchtungen, dass es Leute im Verband geben könnte, die das nicht wünschen.

Anders formuliert- ich bin der Meinung, dass Ali und Olaf nicht Schuld am Zustand des DAFV haben...

Wir können nur hoffen, dass die sich nicht versauen lassen. Meine bisherigen Kontakte/ Gespräche mit beiden waren grundsätzlich ok und sicherlich auch - zumindest im Ansatz- Interesse am Angeln erkennbar. Doch leider gab es dort wohl höhere Mächte, die dann ein anderes Ergebnis präsentierten 

Beide sind aktive Angler - vermutlich die einzigen im DAFV - und können zumindest unsere Emotionen nachvollziehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sogar die bestellten Claquere und Speichellecker sind hier still .... das sollte nachdenklich machen.



nun ja, sie merken halt, dass hier auch ohne Thomas ein ziemlicher Gegenwind herrscht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

das sie nichts negatives über Anglerdemo sagen, bewerten die schon als Unterstützung.

Mich interessiert was z.B. die maschinenlesbare Karte kostet und warum man für so etwas Kohle verbrennt, statt sie z.B.  Anglerdemo zu spenden.

Anglerdemo muss quasi betteln gehen um was positives für alle Angler zu erreichen und der BV verbrennt Anglerkohle


----------



## Double2004 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Anstatt nur drauf zu treten, könnte man die ausgesprochene Einladung ja aufgreifen: 

"Wenn einem der DAFV nicht passt, dann sollte man helfen, ihn zu verändern und nicht austreten. Die Möglichkeit zu angeln ist längst kein Selbstläufer mehr in Deutschland. Wenn wir für unsere Interessen nicht gemeinsam einstehen, werden wir gegenüber anderen Interessengruppen an Boden verlieren. Eine weitere Aufsplittung hilft nach meiner Meinung keinem Angler in Deutschland."


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

aha, die bereits Ausgetretenen sollen und dürfen nicht helfen?
Warum wird denn die hier gestellte Kritik denn nicht als Hilfe gesehen?

und es wird ja gar nicht drauf getreten, sonder eben konstruktiv kritisiert.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Anstatt nur drauf zu treten, könnte man die ausgesprochene Einladung ja aufgreifen:



Man könnte ..?

Wer ist "man"? 

Die Basis gehört bei wichtigen Themen direkt beteiligt!


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Man könnte ..?
> 
> Wer ist "man"?
> 
> Die Basis gehört bei wichtigen Themen direkt beteiligt!



Die Basis können nur die Mitglieder sein.


----------



## kati48268 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Hallo Kati. Was macht das denn für die Beurteilung für einen Unterschied?



Es macht vor allem in den Augen der Mitglieder, also der LVs, einen sehr  großen Unterschied, ob für sie kritische Aussagen von der Präsidentin  direkt oder vom Pressesprecher kommen!
Es wird mit Argusaugen beobachtet, wer da was von sich gibt.

Ansonsten hat selbstverständlich jeder hauptamtliche Mitarbeiter zu seinem Arbeitgeber zu stehen, keine Frage.

Interessant  bleibt der Punkt, wieviel "Beinfreiheit" die beiden Hauptamtlichen  Lindner und viel mehr Seggelke denn für sich in Anspruch nehmen.
Die  Stellenbeschreibung des GFs gibt nicht viel mehr Kompetenzen als bei  einem Sachbearbeiter her, das ist in keiner Form mit der GF-Position in  Unternehmen oder anderen Organisationen vergleichbar.
Und Lindner wurde von vielen Landesfürsten als "der neue Heilsbringer" angekündigt.
10  Monate war aber Totentanz. Und wenn da nun auch nicht mehr kommt, als  dass er artig bei Frau Dr. zum Diktat antanzen darf, wird auch das den LVs  sehr sauer aufstossen (auch wenn sie das öffentlich nie sagen werden).

Selbstverständlich hat Lars damit...



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ich bin der Meinung, dass Ali und Olaf nicht Schuld am Zustand des DAFV haben...


...Recht. Die beiden wurden aber auch den LVs, den Vereinsvorständen und der Anglerschaftbasis als großes Reformprojekt verkauft, damit wurde Zustimmung zur Beitragserhöhung eingesammelt und Stimmungen für Austritte gedämpft.
Und jetzt turnen die beiden da rum und dürfen neue Tastaturen einstöpseln...


----------



## kati48268 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Und ich erwäge zu prüfen, Ihnen eine strafbewehrte Unterlassungserklärung zu zusenden, wenn von Seiten des DAFV, seiner Organe und oder Vertreter noch einmal behauptet wird, dass dort anstatt ausschliesslich der "Interessen" der eigenen Verbandsmitglieder die Interessen der Angler, mithin auch meine, vertreten werden!


So steht es sogar in der Satzung, Hasi 
http://www.dafv.de/images/satzung_dafv.pdf
§2 Punkt 2 k): "zur wirkungsvollen internationalen Interessenvertretung der Angelfischer."

Es gibt sogar LVs, die ausdrücklich in der Satzung stehen haben, dass sie auch die Nichtorganisierten vertreten.

Schlimmer ist aber, dass Politik automatisch einen Verband als Ansprechpartner betrachten, egal wie klein sein Organisationsgrad ist.
Es sei denn, dieser Verband hat eben kein Monopol... 



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Mich interessiert was z.B. die maschinenlesbare Karte kostet und warum man für so etwas Kohle verbrennt,


Ganz heisses Thema!
Welches hier bislang kaum Beachtung fand.



Wer zahlt das Ding?
Wer haftet für Verlust & Mißbrauch?
Der BV, der LV, der Verein, der Angler?
Welchen Aufwand werden Vereine damit haben, wenn sie Mitglieder aufnehmen, abmelden und z.B. diese Karte nicht zurück bekommen?
Was heisst denn "maschinenlesbar", was soll damit gemacht werden?
Und was "könnte sonst noch" damit gemacht werden? Kann man das z.B. mit einem Smartphone zu einem "Kontrollinstrument" (z.B. beim Baglimit) verknüpfen? Oder oder oder...

Auf wessen Mist ist das eigentlich gewachsen? 

_..._


----------



## Vanner (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Wenn man sich das ganze Interview so liest, kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Man weiß nicht ob mal lachen oder heulen soll. 
Was dieser maschinenlesbare Mitgliedsausweis für einen Sinn haben soll (oh man hab ich darauf gewartet), erschließt sich mir echt nicht, sinnlose Geldverbrennung ist das wohl auf jeden Fall. Das Geld wäre wo anders sicherlich besser einsetzbar, und damit meinte ich nicht Casting. 
Probleme, die Angler wirklich haben, sucht man doch bei den getätigten Aussagen vergeblich.




Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Falls Du Beiträge findest, die gegen die Boardregeln verstoßen, bitte melden. Sonst gilt Meinungsfreiheit. Dass Olaf Lindner hier nicht auf Blumen gebettet wird, dürfte er wohl gewusst haben. Dafür, dass er Rede und Antwort stehen will, zolle ich ihm Respekt.



Schön wenn er Rede und Antwort stehen will, aber was wird da bei raus kommen? Mehr als die Meinung vom Häppchen ist wohl auch da nicht zu erwarten. Ich lasse mich überraschen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Das Interview kann nur Anstoß sein, einen Stein des intensiven Meinungsaustausches in's Rollen zu bringen!

Konkrete Fragen im Interview sind ja NICHT beantwortet worden.
Da gehört nachgefragt, bzw. die an sich verständliche  Frage wohl zunächst erklärt, um dann eine konkrete Antwort zu erwarten.

Auf konkrete Fragen wurde konkret für mich faktisch FALSCH geantwortet; das ist dann erklärungsbedürftig; also auch hier nachfragen.

Ich hoffe also, dass das Interview nun Anstoß ist, einen Stein des intensiven Meinungsaustausches -zunächst was konkret die Fragen des Interviews- betrifft, in's Rollen zu bringen!


----------



## smithie (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Anstatt nur drauf zu treten, könnte man die ausgesprochene Einladung ja aufgreifen:
> 
> "Wenn einem der DAFV nicht passt, dann sollte man helfen, ihn zu  verändern und nicht austreten. Die Möglichkeit zu angeln ist längst kein  Selbstläufer mehr in Deutschland. Wenn wir für unsere Interessen nicht  gemeinsam einstehen, werden wir gegenüber anderen Interessengruppen an  Boden verlieren. Eine weitere Aufsplittung hilft nach meiner Meinung  keinem Angler in Deutschland."


Nur gemeinsam sind wir stark - die Ausgetretenen profitieren mit von dem Verband, bezahlen aber nichts - helft mit zu verändern.

Diese Argumente für einen Verbleib hört man von Verbandsvertretern nun wie lange? 

Kannst Du vielleicht 2-3 Takte mehr dazu sagen, wie Du Dir eine Reform von innen vorstellst, die Du offensichtlich befürwortest.




kati48268 schrieb:


> So steht es sogar in der Satzung, Hasi
> http://www.dafv.de/images/satzung_dafv.pdf
> §2 Punkt 2 k): "zur wirkungsvollen internationalen Interessenvertretung der Angelfischer."


Kann/darf ein Verband (Verein) sich hinstellen und in seine Satzung schreiben bzw. öffentlich so auftreten, dass er eine gesamte Gruppe vertritt - dem Verband angeschlossen oder nicht?

Kann ich einen Verein gründen und in die Satzun rein schreiben, ich bin die Interessenvertretung der Autofahrer/Politiker/wasweißich in Deutschland?

(mir kommen da gerade ein paar lustige Ideen...)




kati48268 schrieb:


> Was heisst denn "maschinenlesbar", was soll damit gemacht werden?


Ein Stück Papier ist auch maschinenlesbar, also von einem Scanner...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Basis können nur die Mitglieder sein.


Das ist mir schon klar-nutzt dem einzelnen, über seinen Verein organisierten Angler aber nicht die Bohne.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Meine Kristallkugel hat was aus einer möglichen Zukunft ausgespuckt: "Wir haben das Baglimit durch vollverbote verhindert, unsere Präsidentin hielt hierzu einen viel beachteten Schnack in der Schlange beim Bäcker" - Pressemitteilung des DAFV Frühjahr 2020


----------



## Meefo 46 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Moin .

Das hat für mich den anschein der vernebelung ,braucht keiner 

aber lenkt ab.

Die sollen sich auf ihre eigentlichen Aufgaben konzentrieren,

vertreten der  Angler in der Öffentlichkeit und Abwehr weiterer

Einschränkungen beim ausüben unserer Freizeit Aktivitäten.


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,

 es freut mich das der Angelpolitische Teil hier weiterlebt aber die eine oder andere kritische Nachfrage hätte das Interview für mich nochmal deutlich aufgewertet. 

 Aber nun zum Inhalt des Interviews , ich finde die Punkte einer neuen besseren Verbandszeitschrift durchaus wichtig für die Vereine. Weniger Berichte über Belanglose Ehrungen dafür mehr fachliche Inhalte wäre etwas das uns damals einen Mehrwert geboten hätte.

 Auch das Umstellen auf eine modernere , leistungsfähigere und damit vermutlich auch Kosteneffizientere IT , mit der im Hintergrund ein besserer Service für die Vereine erbracht werden kann würde ich als Mitglied bzw. Verein begrüßen wenn wir denn noch Mitglied wären. 

 Am Ende sind das aber nur Kleinigkeiten die zwar einen Mehrwert bieten aber nicht kriegsentscheidend sind und sicherlich keinen in den Verband zurückholen. 

 Viel wichtiger wäre das endlich solide Lobbyarbeit gemacht wird, das erarbeiten der Positionen und in Zukunft zeitnah Pressemeldungen raus zuhauen sind sicherlich erste Zaghafte Schritte. Auf das erarbeiten von Positionen muss dann aber auch das durchsetzen der selben erfolgen. Und damit eine Stärkung des Angelns und ein Zurück drängen absurder Regeln und Angelverbote. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Wegberger (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,



> Auf das erarbeiten von  Positionen muss dann aber auch das durchsetzen der selben erfolgen. Und  damit eine Stärkung des Angelns und ein Zurück drängen absurder Regeln  und Angelverbote.


Wieso soll ein Verband, dessen erste Prämisse der Naturschutz und nicht das Angeln ist , der diese abstrusen Regeln zu verantworten hat und bei Angelverboten kläglich versagt - auf einmal eine 180 Grad Wendung machen ?? #c


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,

 Immerhin holen die sich jetzt Rat von draußen und wollen in Zukunft andere Positionen vertreten als bisher. 

 Ich bin mal gespannt was die sich erarbeiten und Urteile dann. Oder Urteile falls die zu lange brauchen um sich was zu erarbeiten. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Wegberger (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,



> Immerhin holen die sich jetzt Rat von draußen und wollen in Zukunft andere Positionen vertreten als bisher. Ich bin mal gespannt was die sich erarbeiten und Urteile dann. Oder  Urteile falls die zu lange brauchen um sich was zu erarbeiten.



Alles nur das gleiche Gewäsch, von der der gleichen Art Funktionäre wie die letzten 5 Jahren.

Ich urteile an den Leistungen seit 2013 .... das ist ein vernünftiger Zeitraum und sehe nur ein Kabinett des Grauens.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



> [FONT=&quot]Dazu arbeiten wir mit führenden Wissenschaftlern  an zeitgemäßen Positionen, um der Politik die Bedeutung und den  Stellenwert der Angelfischerei nahezubringen. Wir vertreten die  Interessen der Angler in verschiedensten Gremien, auf Veranstaltungen  und Messen und gegenüber der Politik in Berlin/Bonn und Brüssel. [/FONT]



Ich finde es interessant, dass manche hieraus anscheinend etwas positives ableiten!

Für mich bedeuten diese Aussagen erst einmal erhöhte Wachsamkeit und ich befürchte eher negative Auswirkungen auf unser Hobby, als das ich daraus etwas psoitives ableite.

Gerne lasse ich mich aber positiv überraschen. Ja, und ich wäre froh, wenn der DAFV hieraus etwas positives für Angler in Bewegung setzen würde. Jedoch zeigt mir leider die Vergangenheit, dass es eher in die andere Richtung gehen könnte. Der DAFV ist ein Naturschutzverband und arbeitet somit für den Naturschutz und nicht für uns Angler. Gleiches gilt für die Mitglieder des DAFV. Haben wir denn in den letzten Jahren Erleichterungen für unser Hobby bekommen?

Haben die Verbände uns eine vernünftige Lobbyarbeit geleistet? In meinen Augen ein klares NEIN- warum sollte sich das jetzt ändern?

Beispiele gefällig? AGENDA 45-0-10, PETA, FFH-Gebiete, C&R

Die Einführung einer elektronischen Mitgliedskarte und die Zusammenarbeit mit Wissenschaftlern lässt auch nichts gutes erahnen. Warum? Nehmen wir mal die Dorschfänge der Angler. Seit der Einführung des Baglimit ist es für die Wissenschaft unheimlich schwierig geworden, Angler zu finden die Auskünfte über ihre Fänge geben. Hochseeangelschiffe sind auch nicht mehr bereit, "Beprober" mit an Bord zu nehmen. Also muss die Wissenschaft neue Wege finden. Versucht man jetzt durch die Hintertür an neue Zahlen zu kommen? Die EU fordert ja die Datenerhebung zu den Fängen der Freizeitfischerei. Das von der EU geförderte REKREA Projekt hierzu läuft in diesem Jahr aus. Man träumt auf EU Ebene weiterhin von einer App zur Überwachung der Freizeitfischerei. Das dürfte in Deutschland jedoch aufgrund von Datenschutzbestimmungen schwierig werden. Ich denke es geht also nicht nur um einen neuen Ausweis! Denn dann könnte man den Ausweis einfach im Scheckkartenformat erstellen, zum Beispiel analog zum neuen Sportbootführerschein. Ist ein Ausweis "maschinenlesbar", muss da doch mehr dahinterstecken....


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

"Also muss die Wissenschaft neue Wege finden. Versucht man jetzt durch die Hintertür an neue Zahlen zu kommen? Die EU fordert ja die Datenerhebung zu den Fängen der Freizeitfischerei. Das von der EU geförderte REKREA Projekt hierzu läuft in diesem Jahr aus. Man träumt auf EU Ebene weiterhin von einer App zur Überwachung der Freizeitfischerei."

Genau das befürchte ich auch und hab das auch schon einige Posts vorher zum Ausdruck gebracht. Nicht nur ich, auch Kati


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Immerhin holen die sich jetzt Rat von draußen und wollen in Zukunft andere Positionen vertreten als bisher.


Mir machen solche Pläne ausschließlich Sorge.

Die besten Zeiten mit dem DAFV waren immer noch die, wo sie gar nix gemacht und sich ausschließlich mit sich selbst beschäftigt haben.
Da haben sie nur Geld verschlungen und es fehlte eine Interessenvertretung.
Wenn die mal aktiv wurden, ging der Schß _immer_ nach hinten los.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass es noch nie Rat von Außen oder auch Innen gab.
Diverse LV-Präsis haben versucht, Reförmchen anzugehen; sie sind sämtlich gescheitert.

Das geschäftsführende Präsidium mit Frau Dr. Präsine an der Spitze, also der Kern, der die Entscheidungen trifft, hat sich in 5 Jahren als zu 100% beratungsresistend gezeigt.
Selbst Regeln der Satzung wurden regelmäßig starmm ignoriert _(alles hier nachlesbar)_.

Zudem leben die in ihrer eigenen Welt und _glauben_ tatsächlich so Dinge wie, _"wir haben 2016 das Baglimit verhindert"_. 

Wenn die sich selbst so sehen, wie in dieser Selbstbeweihräucherung _-man mag es doch gar nicht interview nennen-_ zelebriert,
warum sollten da andere Positionen entstehen?

Dein Optimismus in allen Ehren, teilen kann ich davon nicht mal einen Funken, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

_OT, sorry:_


bombe20 schrieb:


> wenn diese idee anklang findet, dann lasst sie fahrt aufnehmen.
> vielleicht unterrichtet jemand thomas, der enger mit ihm befreundet ist, darüber, dass diese idee zuspruch findet, sofern dies der fall ist.


Danke & keine Sorge.
Die Geschichte "Netzwerk-Angeln" braucht noch einiges an Zeit, aber kommen wird sie, keine Frage.
|wavey:
_Zurück zum Thema._


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Der letzte Post von Tibulski war am 02.03 um 16 Uhr 58.

Scheint mir sehr interessiert zu sein, hier um die Zukunft des Verbandes zu diskutieren.;+#d


----------



## ulli1958m (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Der letzte Post von Tibulski war am 02.03 um 16 Uhr 58.
> 
> Scheint mir sehr interessiert zu sein, hier um die Zukunft des Verbandes zu diskutieren.;+#d


Wochenende....die "Arbeit" ruht. 

Bin aber auch gespannt ob er sich hier am Montag wieder meldet |kopfkrat


----------



## Heidechopper (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hast Du was anderes erwartet?|clown:
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Gerris (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Moin,

ich finde es sehr schön, daß sich Teile des DAFV hier dem Gespräch stellen.

Aber so lange Monsanto Christel die Zügel in der Hand hält,
 wird sich im DAFV nichts ändern.

Dazu muss man doch nur ihre Ziele kennen!
Das ist nicht wie der Bock als Gärtner, sondern als wenn PETA die Führung der Deutschen Schlachtindustrie übernimmt!

Wenn ich dann im Interview lese: Der DAFV hat das Baglimit 2016 verhindert, sagt das doch schon ne Menge aus!

Hört sich noch viel besser an, wenn da gestanden hätte, der DAFV e.v. von 2013, hat seit dem 1. Weltkrieg aktiv ein Baglimit verhindert!

Da kann man so viel zwischen den Zeilen lesen, daß tatsächlich nur ein totalaustritt aller Mitglieder in Deutschland etwas bewegen kann.

Erst dann wäre der Weg frei, für einen neuen Verband!
Selbst gar kein Verband, wäre besser als das, was jetzt im DAFV gemacht wird (z.B. neue Ausweise)!

Tibulski hat zwar pünktlich zum Dienstschluss das letzte mal geschrieben, online ist er aber zwischendurch doch mal gegangen!


----------



## Minimax (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Guten Morgen,
 jetzt muss ich auch mal in die Runde nachfragen. Hat einer von Euch eine Vermutung oder kann sich vorstellen was hiermit gemeint gewesen sein könnte:



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Olaf Lindner (OL):[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] Wir arbeiten an einem *umfassenden Versicherungspaket*, [...] Die direkte Dienstleistung soll viel mehr in den Vordergrund gerückt werden. [/FONT]


 
 Das scheint sich ja auf den Einzelangler zu beziehen- man darf natürlich nicht hoffen, das damit Rechtsschutzversícherung gegen Petaklagen gemeint sein kann oder? (träum...)

 hg
 euer 
 Minimax


----------



## mefofänger (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

wenn ich das so lese wird es wahrscheinlich bald pflicht sein in einem verband mitglied zu sein um angeln zu können. deshalb sitzt der dafv den mitglieder schwund, auch erst einmal aus!!! ich glaube es ist schon 1 vor 12!!! könnte ganz übel werden!!!:r


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Hast Du was anderes erwartet?|clown:
> Gruß
> Rolf



nein, nur erhofft. (Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt)


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Kati,

 gerade angesichts der schlechten Leistungen der letzten Jahre denke ich mir das es in Zukunft nur besser werden kann. 

 Wenn man ehrlich ist bekommt man ja durchaus mit das in den letzten Jahren in den Landesverbänden ein langsames Umdenken statt findet, früher oder später muss das auch im Bundesverband ankommen. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## mefofänger (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo Kati,
> 
> gerade angesichts der schlechten Leistungen der letzten Jahre denke ich mir das es in Zukunft nur besser werden kann.
> 
> ...



wahrscheinlich ist es dann zu spät!!!


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> gerade angesichts der schlechten Leistungen der letzten Jahre denke ich mir das es in Zukunft nur besser werden kann.
> 
> Wenn man ehrlich ist bekommt man ja durchaus mit das in den letzten Jahren in den Landesverbänden ein langsames Umdenken statt findet, früher oder später muss das auch im Bundesverband ankommen.


Diese Inspiration hast du aber nicht dem Eingangsinterview entnehmen können, hm? 

Mit diesen Personen im geschäftsführendem Präsidium gibt es keine Änderungen.
2017 beispielsweise hatte Frau Dr. ein einziges Ziel: die Telnahme an der Grünen Woche.
Dafür wurde alles andere radikal runtergefahren, 
das Budget für EU-Arbeit, Jugend,...
Nun sind sie letztendlich an einem Gemeinschaftsstand gelandet. Das ist aber nicht ihr Ziel, sondern ein eigener Stand, der mind. eine Viertelmillion kostet.

Wer diese Dame jemals persönlich kennen lernt,
lernt auch, dass wir uns beim DAFV jenseits des normalen Menschenverstandes bewegen.

Die manchmal doch aufblitzenden Gedanken verbleibender LV-Präsis sind seit 5 Jahren wie an einer Panzerplatte abgeprallt.
Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum sich das ändern sollte.
Und er auch nicht:



OL schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]OL: Es gibt immer welche, die Unzufriedenheit äußern. Andere sehen die positive Entwicklung. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



> [FONT=&quot]OL: Es gibt immer welche, die Unzufriedenheit äußern. Andere sehen die positive Entwicklung.[/FONT]



Eventuell erzählt Olaf uns hier noch, zu welcher Gruppe er gehört. 

Kann ein Mod die Fragen aus diesem Thread mal zusammenfassen, damit Olaf am Montag zu Dienstbeginn der Überblick behält? |kopfkrat#h

Dann geht ihm keine Frage durch die Lappen...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Kann ein Mod die Fragen aus diesem Thread mal zusammenfassen, damit Olaf am Montag zu Dienstbeginn der Überblick behält? |kopfkrat#h
> 
> Dann geht ihm keine Frage durch die Lappen...



Ein PR-Profi sollte die paar Seiten erfassen und die wesentlichen Fragen/Kritikpunkte entsprechend subsumieren und abhandeln können, sofern er das darf bzw. möchte!


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ich habe drei konkrete Fragen zum Interview, die ich aber erst stellen werde, wenn hier sozusagen eine Art LIVE CHAT installiert ist, denn nur der gewährleistet meiner momentanen Einschätzung nach, dass die Frage auch ankommt


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> sofern er das darf bzw. möchte!


Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass diverse Personen, 
die Idee einer Strategie, 
hier im AB eine schön-wetter-Umpolung zu versuchen, 
bereits bereuen.

Allein, dass das Thema
"elektr. Mitgliederausweis"
jetzt schon, vor all den Mitglieder-JHVen, 
wo man versuchen wird, dass als ganz tolle Idee zu verkaufen, 
hier bereits thematisiert & problematisiert wird, 
dürfte einigen Funktionären das Wochenende kräftig versaut haben. :m


----------



## tibulski (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte ja noch mal versprochen ein wenig mehr Hintergrundinformationen zu geben. 

Neuer Verbandsausweis

Wir haben immer noch die alten DAV und VDSF Papier Ausweise mit den Kelbemarken. Dazu haben wir im Rahmen der Fusion zugesagt bis 2018 einen bundesweit einheitlichen Ausweis anzubieten. Der neue Ausweis soll Kosten sparen und für Verbände, Vereine und den einzelnen Angler nutzbar sein. Es ist ein Angebot und bietet allen die Möglichkeit damit beliebige Funktionen zu verbinden. Der neue Ausweis bietet alles was die alten Papierausweise bieten, aber dazu vielfältige Möglichkeiten für die Zukunft. Wir haben uns da viel Gedanken gemacht und das mit den LV diskutiert. Natürlich auch das Thema Datenschutz. Ich will nicht verschweigen das es dazu auch vorbehalte gibt. Aber ich hoffe das wir den im Rahmen einer Übergangszeit Zustimmung erhalten und bin persönlich überzeugt das das Konzept gut ist. Auch Vereine könnten davon sehr einfach profitieren, da er ohne Probleme als Vereinsausweis nutzbar ist. Wir haben z.B. das Angebot da diverse Mitglieder-Benefits anzubinden. So machen es viele der großen Verbände in Deutschland (nicht Angelverbände). Ich denke auch, dass im Jahr 2018 unterschiedliche Papierausweise mit Klebemarken langsam überholt sind.

Verbandszeitschrift

Wir haben auf Grundlage interner Umfragen welche Themenschwerrpunkte der DAFV vorrangig bearbeiten sollte und über welche Kommunikationsmittel sie wichtig finden. Eine Printmedium ist für viel immer noch weine wichtige Informationsquelle und ich sehe das auch so. Gerade in den Vereinen. Wir wollen die AFZ-Fishwaid grundlegend überarbeiten, sowohl von der Aufmachung, als auch von den Inhalten aufwerten.

Neue Webseite

haben wir komplett inhouse entwickelt. Ist halt ein  wichtiges Mittel im Rahmen der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und um  Informationen ansprechend und sturkturiert anzubieten. Soll in den  nächsten Wochen online gehen und dann könnt ihr euch selbst ein Urteil  bilden, ob das gelungen ist.

Neue IT-Systeme

Das ist  natürlich interne grundlagenarbeit. Aber wichtig um Gelder zu sparen und  zeitgemäße Arbeitsmittel für Kommunikation und Datenverarbeitung  bereitzustellen. Dazu um rechtliche Vorgaben der neuen  Datenschutzgrundverordnung einzuhalten. Weite Teile der Software haben  wir als gemeinnütziger Verband als Spende über Stifter-Helfen erhalten  (z.B. Microsft, Adobe, Symantec u.a.). Die neuen Systeme haben wir selber  eingeführt, bestehende Service-Verträge abgelöst. Dazu die Verbände über  die Möglichkeiten informiert, das gemeinnützige  Verbände Hard- und Software kostenlos oder zumindest zu Vorzugspreisen  beziehen können.

Zeitgemäße Positionen

Ich persönlich denke es ist eine der drängesten Aufgaben zeitgemäße Positionen für die Angelfischerei in Deutschland vorzulegen, mit denen die Angler an die Politik, Verwaltung und Gesellschaft gemeinsam herantreten. Die Freizeitfischerei nimmt immer mehr zu, die Berufsfischerei geht zumindest in Deutschland zurück. Es geht darum die ökonomische, soziale, wirtschaftliche und edukative Bedeutung zu vermitteln und daraus Ziele für Politik, Gesellschaft und die Umwelt abzuleiten. Um die Bedeutung und den gesellschaftlichen Stellenwert zu belegen, sind belastbare Studienergebnisse wichtig. "Angeln hat einen hohen Wert und Nutzen für die Gesellschaft und die Einwohner in Deutschland", wenn man das belegt, hat man auch Chancen unterstützer in der Politik zu finden und sich gegen die zunehmenden Anfeindungen und Einschränkungen erfolgreich zu wehren.

Dazu wird die Freizeitfischerei immer mehr aus Brüssel beeinflusst, siehe: Dorsch, Wolfsbarsch. Aber auch der übertriebene Kormoranschutz, die enttäuschende Umsetzung der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie und Schutzgebiete sind europäische Themen (wenn auch nicht ausschliesslich), die ganz am Ende die einzelnen Angler in den Vereinen in Deutschland treffen. Mal mehr, mal weniger. Daher glaube ich, dass es wichtig ist, dass wir als Angler in Deutschland mehr zusammenarbeiten sollten. Die European Angler Alliance (EAA) hat ein Büro in Brüssel und wir arbeiten da mit den Kollegen aus den anderen europäischen Ländern zusammen auf europäischer Ebene Anglerinteressen zu vertreten.

Und BTW: Ja, ich bin Angler und ich habe mich wirklich gefreut den Fisch auf dem Foto fangen zu können und ich habe den Fisch unmittelbar nach dem Fang schonend zurückgesetzt.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Servus Olaf,

schön und gut, was du da oben als Aktionen aufzählst,
aber die Kritik am Verband bezieht sich doch ausschließlich auf die verfehlte Vertretungspolitik der Angler ...
wird das überhaupt beim Verband wahrgenommen? Konzentriert sich der Verband denn auf seinen Kernbereich?
Zumindest als Handlungsfelder Ausweis, IT, Zeitschrift usw. der Vertretungspolitk gleichzusetzen, in der dargestellten Reihenfolge sogar priorisiert, ist für mich erschreckend.


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



tibulski schrieb:


> Neuer Verbandsausweis
> 
> Ich denke auch, dass im Jahr 2018 unterschiedliche Papierausweise mit Klebemarken langsam überholt sind.
> Zu was waren die den überhaupt mal gut?
> ...


...und die "zeitgemäßen Positionen" des Bundesverbandes  ?


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Sorry Olaf;
auftaucchen Beitrag schreiben, Antworten nicht abwarten und abmelden.

Von dieser Art des "Management b Helicopter" halte ich sehr wenig. Dies betrifft auch Öffentlichkeitsarbeit; du bist doch Profi?!


----------



## Kochtopf (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



tibulski schrieb:


> Und BTW: Ja, ich bin Angler und ich habe mich wirklich gefreut den Fisch auf dem Foto fangen zu können und ich habe den Fisch unmittelbar nach dem Fang schonend zurückgesetzt.



Hallo Olaf,
Danke dass du nochmal genauer drauf eingegangen bist, auch wenn der letzte Punkt gewohnt DAFV-Wischiwaschi ist. "Zeitgemäß" heisst für mich, den aktuellen Stand der AnglerInnen zu vertreten - und der lautet nun mal nicht "der einzige Grund zum angeln ist Nahrungsmittelgewinnung". Schade dass eben zu solchen Themen nicht mehr kam. Ebenso erinnere ich daran, dass die Begründung für Verbotszonen quasi 1 zu 1 von eurem Laden abgeschrieben wurde. Schön dass du dem Fisch zurückgesetzt hast; ich hoffe sehr dass dies ein Zeichen für ein Umdenken im Verband ist. Wir haben in Deutschland die am besten ausgebildeten Freizeitfischer der Welt, da sollte man erwachsenen Menschen Eigenverantwortung zugestehen, welchen Fisch sie entnehmen und welchen nicht.
Selbst wenn ihr alle gute Arbeit leisten solltet-  mit der Präsidentin die auf ihrer Website kein Wort vom DAFV erwähnt könnt ihr [Edit Mod - Ausdrucksweise] nicht auf einen grünen Zweig kommen.

Ich würde mir sehr wünschen, eine offizielle oder zumindest halboffizielle Stellungnahme zu den o.g. Themen zu lesen.

Respekt für deinen Mut, mit so dünnen Infos hier aufzukreuzen, ich hoffe du bis resilient und bereust es nicht


----------



## wilhelm (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Zeitgemäße Positionen

Ich persönlich denke es ist eine der drängesten Aufgaben zeitgemäße Positionen für die Angelfischerei in Deutschland vorzulegen, mit denen die Angler an die Politik, Verwaltung und Gesellschaft gemeinsam herantreten. Die Freizeitfischerei nimmt immer mehr zu, die Berufsfischerei geht zumindest in Deutschland zurück. Es geht darum die ökonomische, soziale, wirtschaftliche und edukative Bedeutung zu vermitteln und daraus Ziele für Politik, Gesellschaft und die Umwelt abzuleiten. Um die Bedeutung und den gesellschaftlichen Stellenwert zu belegen, sind belastbare Studienergebnisse wichtig. "Angeln hat einen hohen Wert und Nutzen für die Gesellschaft und die Einwohner in Deutschland", wenn man das belegt, hat man auch Chancen unterstützer in der Politik zu finden und sich gegen die zunehmenden Anfeindungen und Einschränkungen erfolgreich zu wehren.

Dazu wird die Freizeitfischerei immer mehr aus Brüssel beeinflusst, siehe: Dorsch, Wolfsbarsch. Aber auch der übertriebene Kormoranschutz, die enttäuschende Umsetzung der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie und Schutzgebiete sind europäische Themen (wenn auch nicht ausschliesslich), die ganz am Ende die einzelnen Angler in den Vereinen in Deutschland treffen. Mal mehr, mal weniger. Daher glaube ich, dass es wichtig ist, dass wir als Angler in Deutschland mehr zusammenarbeiten sollten. Die European Angler Alliance (EAA) hat ein Büro in Brüssel und wir arbeiten da mit den Kollegen aus den anderen europäischen Ländern zusammen auf europäischer Ebene Anglerinteressen zu vertreten.

Und BTW: Ja, ich bin Angler und ich habe mich wirklich gefreut den Fisch auf dem Foto fangen zu können und ich habe den Fisch unmittelbar nach dem Fang schonend zurückgesetzt.

LG,

  Olaf[/QUOTE]

1.)Wie ist dann die Position des Bundesverbandes ? Deine persönliche Interessiert mich ehrlich gesagt nur am Rande.

2. Ich bin Angler, meine Kumpels sind Angler, und die meisten hier im Forum sind Angler und keine Angelfischer oder Freizeitfischer, alleine diese  undifferenzierte Wortwahl in deinem Post geht mir gegen die Hutschnur#q , also fasst die wirklichen Probleme an, wie wäre es mit allgemeiner Zulässigkeit von Hälterung mit der Zulässigkeit von C+R mit der Zulässigkeit von Angelwettbewerben gegen allgemeine Angelverbote und so weiter, ich glaube da sollte euer Schwerpunkt liegen.
( Ps. bin über 30 Jahre Angler euer Blättchen habe ich noch nie gesehen.)

Also auf geht es......:m:m


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,

 @ Kati

 Ne die Inspiration habe ich nicht aus dem Interview. Da aber immer mehr Vereine und Verbände mit den Füßen abstimmen erkennt man an der Basis durchaus ein umdenken. Vor 5 Jahren wäre sowas doch in dem Umfang noch Undenkbar gewesen. Im zweifelsfalle wird es oben allein schon aus Angst um den Posten ein Umdenken geben. 

 Ich denke aber das es eher schädlich ist jedes zarte Pflänzchen der Veränderung immer von der Basis her schon in den Startlöchern zu zerreden. 

 @Tibulski

 Die ersten 4 Punkte sind sicherlich Schritte in eine richtige Richtung wenn die Ordentlich umgesetzt werden. Welche Themen schweben euch denn für die Verbandszeitung in Zukunft vor ?

 Viel wichtiger sind uns alle aber sicherlich die zukünftigen Positionen des Verbandes, und die Frage wie ihr diese in Zukunft offensiver vertreten wollt ? Eine Reaktion auf die Peta Anzeigen-Kampange die gerade läuft vermisse ich übrigens immer noch!

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## wilhelm (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Danielsu83, deine " zarten Pflänzchen" waren in der Vergangenheit aber leider oft Unkraut, und es wäre schon besser wenn der DAFV uns drüber in Kenntnis setzen könnte was er z.B. zu meinen erwähnten Anliegen in Zukunft vor hat.
Leider tut sich da nicht besonders viel,und neue Ausweise,EDV, Printmedien sind da wohl nicht das wesentliche.
Wie ich merke  willst du dich Diplomatisch dem Verband gegenüber verhalten. Mir liegt das nicht ( bin ich mittlerweile zu Alt für ).

Für mich persönlich hat sich das Angeln immer mehr eingeschränkt und der Verband bzw. sein Vorläufer hat sich da nicht merkbar gewehrt, so kommt es das Naturschützer / Tierrechtler gemessen am Anteil in der Bevölkerung einen viel zu großen Einfluss gewinnen konnten und können.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



tibulski schrieb:


> Zeitgemäße Positionen
> 
> Ich persönlich denke
> 
> ...



BTW: Fetter Braten, Heil Butt!


----------



## Brutzlaff (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Die Verwaltung, vergesst um Himmels willen die Verwaltung nicht, ihr müsst an die Verwaltung herantreten, gemeinsam!
> 
> 
> Verwaltung! Wichtig! Herantreten da!


 Made my Day...


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Wilhelm, 

 das schmeichelt mir jetzt das du mir ein diplomatisches Gespür unterstellst. Ausgerechnet dem Verband gegenüber. Es gibt ja einen Grund dafür warum wir aus dem Verband raus sind. 

 Und ich sage ja selbst das die Sachen nicht das wesentliche sind, anderseits gehören auch solche Sachen zu einer guten Verbandsarbeit dazu. Das sollte man dann auch würdigen wenn das umgesetzt wird und nicht aus Prinzip dagegen seien. Damit erreicht man bei der Gegenseite übrigens auch nur das die noch mehr dicht macht. 

 Ähnliches gilt bei den neuen Positionen solange die nicht bekannt sind ist es sinnlos darüber zu streiten wie die ausfallen. Also erst mal abwarten was da kommt. 

 Ich denke wir sollten hier alle eher einen Lösungsorientierten Ansatz fahren und weg von dem Problemorientierten Gedankengang kommen der sich zu sehr auf das konzertiert was in all den Jahren schiefgegangen ist. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,

 so blöd das klingt Verwaltung ist ein wichtiges und Kostenintensives Thema in Vereinen und Verbänden. Da effizienter zu werden und so Zeit und Geld für andere Dinge freizuschaufeln ist durchaus sinnvoll.

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## wilhelm (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo Wilhelm,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu 1. wäre es nicht die Pflicht des DAFV uns genau hier zu in Kenntnis zu setzen?;+

Zu 2. wenn man ins Schleudern geraten ist, ist es nicht Sinnvoll gegen zu Lenken?|uhoh:
Gerade darum bin ich sehr, vielleicht voreingenommen, darauf aus das die Fehler der Vergangenheit weitmöglichst korrigiert werden.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so blöd das klingt Verwaltung ist ein wichtiges und Kostenintensives Thema in Vereinen und Verbänden. Da effizienter zu werden und so Zeit und Geld für andere Dinge freizuschaufeln ist durchaus sinnvoll.
> 
> ...



Völlig klar, dass ist eine Binsenweisheit, hat nur in dem Kontext, in dem der Polit-Offizier des Kombinats Angelfischerei und Soziales das hier aufführt und wofür er offensichtlich gerne die Testikel geschaukelt bekommen möchte, absolut nichts verloren:

"es ist eine der drängesten Aufgaben zeitgemäße Positionen für die  Angelfischerei in Deutschland vorzulegen, mit denen die Angler an die  Politik, Verwaltung und Gesellschaft gemeinsam herantreten."

Es ist keine Aufgabe einer Administration, an eine ominöse "Verwaltung  heranzutreten"! Was ist das für ein nebulöser Kokolores?  Verwaltung ist keine Gewalt, keine Institution, keine Gruppierung, der eine Deutungshoheit zukäme!

Verwaltungsarbeit macht man, dass ist keine Agenda eines PR-Arbeiters  und erst recht keine lobbyistische Zielsetzung einer  Interessenvertretung! Das gehört zu den basics, überhaupt nicht  erwähnenswert, es sei denn, man irrt noch komplett in den  Kinderschuhen umher!


Das sind doch lächerliche Plattitüden, die diese Dünnbrettbohrer hier aus dem Phrasen-Setzkasten gezaubert haben!


----------



## raubangler (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



bastido schrieb:


> ....
> So viele Austritte, so schnell wie möglich und ein Neuanfang unter neuem Namen mit neuem Personal und Inhalten
> ....



Am Anfang reicht ja auch erst einmal nur der neue Verband mit neuem Namen und ohne Personal. Somit fast kostenneutral.
Und die 'Präsidentschaft' geht wie bei der EU jedes Jahr reihum.

Aber selbst dazu sind die ausgetretenen LVs anscheinend nicht in der Lage.
Hat ja auch einen Grund, dass der DAFV in seiner jetzigen Form überhaupt entstehen konnte.


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



bastido schrieb:


> Wir haben es hier mit kompletter Realitätsverweigerung zu tun und entsprechend wird auch keine Veränderung zu erwarten sein. So viele Austritte, ...


*Es ist sogar noch schlimmer!*

Die Verbände, die bereits ausgetreten sind oder gekündigt haben, drehen doch auch nicht nur regional Däumchen.

Auch wenn Schneiderlöchner ein Maulheld ist


Schneiderlöchner schrieb:


> Unsere Interessen können wir also ganz gut selber vertreten.
> ...


er ist doch nicht allein!

Natürlich läuft bei JEDEM dieser LVs irgendetwas in der Form;
Kooperationen bilden sich,
Gedankenspiele werden gemacht, wie es bundesweit anders weitergehen kann,
einige sind da auch schon ein paar konkrete Gedanken weiter,
sogar die DFV-Variante wird mittlerweile öffentlich ausgesprochen


Schneiderlöchner schrieb:


> Eventuell wird sich ja der wesentlich effektiver arbeitende Deutsche Fischereiverband zu einem solchen Dach entwickeln,...


und der DAFV ignoriert all diese Bestrebungen komplett,
als geht ihn das gar nichts an!

Was denken denn wohl die geflüchteten LVs,
erst recht aber die noch verbliebenen, 
wenn sie, 
-in dieser Zerfall-Situation(!)- 
so einen Sch***ß wie 
_"Erneuerung Verbandszeitschrift & Homepage"_ lesen?!
Das nimmt doch niemand mehr ernst!

Die Präsine wird es nicht mal dann merken, wenn der Stadtwerke-Techniker kommt  und das Licht ausmacht.


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo, 

 @Wilhelm

 Ja, das sollte der Verband. Wird er vermutlich auch wenn da was feststeht. Wenn die was kommunizieren werde ich dann entscheiden wie ich die neuen Positionen finde. Mich jetzt in Spekulationen zu ergehen, hilft keinem weiter. 

 Zu 2 tens, meines erachtens nach schleudert der Wagen nicht nur , er liegt schon im Graben. Umso wichtiger ist es umsichtig zu Handeln. 

 @Sten

 Ok, da muss ich mich jetzt ein wenig bei dir Entschuldigen. Hatte deine Kritik zum Thema Verwaltung geistig wohl nur mit den anderen Punkten im Interview verknüpft.

 Jetzt kommt das kleine aber, ein herantreten an die Verwaltungen kann sich durchaus auch positiv für die Angler und Vereine auswirken. Da die Verwaltungen z.B. in NRW die Untere Fischereibehörde z.B. bei Pachtverträgen gerne mal Bootsverbote reinschreibt, sich übermäßig in Fragen der Hege einmischt usw. . Da könnte also ein Verband auf Landes/Bezirksebene durchaus nützliches bewirken das am Ende dem einzelnen Angler direkt zu gute kommt.

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Wegberger (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,

ihr seit doch gar nicht soweit auseinander.

Daniel hofft halt, das der Fahrer auch nach dem 10. Totalschaden den Weg der Besserung findet und ein vorbildlicher Verkehrteilnehmer wird.

Wir anderen wissen, dass es bei diesem Fahrer niemals klappen wird.

Sicher ist -> der nächste Totalschaden wird kommen.


----------



## wilhelm (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Alt Heute, 19:07	  #196
Danielsu83  dann sind wir uns doch im großen und ganzen einig,

also warten wir es ab? Ich bin da vielleicht ungeduldiger als du, da ich im laufe der langen Anglerzeit leider schon viel negatives für unser Hobby erlebt habe.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## wilhelm (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Wegberger du hast mich durchschaut, und ich gebe dir vollumfänglich Recht.:m

Gruß Wilhelm#h


----------



## ulli1958m (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



wilhelm schrieb:


> 2. Ich bin Angler,  .... also fasst die wirklichen Probleme an, wie wäre  es mit allgemeiner Zulässigkeit von Hälterung mit der Zulässigkeit von  C+R mit der Zulässigkeit von Angelwettbewerben gegen allgemeine  Angelverbote und so weiter, ich glaube da sollte euer Schwerpunkt  liegen.
> Also auf geht es......:m:m


Ich bin auch Angler und erwarte von einen Verband genau die von Dir genannten Punkte @wilhelm #6

Ein guter BV müßte z. B. sofort die Keule gegen einen LV ( hier LFV-Westfalen/Lippe ) rausholen, weil sie *vorsorglich* ein Setzkescherverbot aussprechen #q

Und ja...wenn es Anzeigen geben würde erwarte ich Unterstützung


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,

 meine Rede. Wir sind da im großen und ganzen einig und unterscheiden uns nur in der Frage wie wir jetzt am besten weiter vorgehen. 

 Ich bin mir auch relativ sicher das sie Angesichts der Fehler der Vergangenheit noch wirklich einen draufsetzen können. Um im Autobild zu bleiben die werden den Totalschaden kaum noch absichtlich in Brand setzen. Hoffe ich zu mindestens. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt das kleine aber, ein herantreten an die Verwaltungen kann sich durchaus auch positiv für die Angler und Vereine auswirken. Da die Verwaltungen z.B. in NRW die Untere Fischereibehörde z.B. bei Pachtverträgen gerne mal Bootsverbote reinschreibt, sich übermäßig in Fragen der Hege einmischt usw. . Da könnte also ein Verband auf Landes/Bezirksebene durchaus nützliches bewirken das am Ende dem einzelnen Angler direkt zu gute kommt.



Auf Landesebene heißt das zu allererst mal (Lobby) Klinken putzen und einen Fuß in die Polit(tür) stellen..NRW hat seit 2017 eine neue Landesregierung,die Klatsche für Rot/Grün war bereits länger im Vorfeld absehbar...

Die LV haben also genug Zeit gehabt, unter schwarz/gelb mal ein wenig Hallo zu sagen um diese Schiene der vorherigen "Verremmelung"(auch in den Behörden!)
ein paar Kurskorrekturen zu versehen. 

Nennt sich auch Lobbyarbeit. 

Und was ist passiert? 

Genau..0

Und gerade wenn ich an den BV Fahnentreuen LV Westfalen-Lippe mit seinem elenden Setzkescherverbot(samt Schwachfugbegründung) denke,scheinen mir Anglerfeinde in den Verwaltungen noch das kleinere Übel zu sein.


----------



## Wegberger (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,



> Um im Autobild zu bleiben die werden den Totalschaden kaum noch absichtlich in Brand setzen.


Und genau das machen sie seit Jahren .... und die Gefahr ist, dass sie sogar die Straßen abschaffen wollen (um beim Autobild zu bleiben) und gleichzeitig neue Führerscheine auf den Weg bringen möchten.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Um im Autobild zu bleiben die werden den Totalschaden kaum noch absichtlich in Brand setzen. Hoffe ich zu mindestens.



Da wäre ich vorsichtig..diese Piloten haben oft genug bewiesen, das ihnen die benötigte Charaktertauglichkeit zum
führen eines Kfz schlichtweg fehlt.

Das wirklich ärgerliche dabei ist, das du die nicht einfach zur MPU verfrachten kannst..


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Ruhrfischer

 Bezüglich Westfalen-Lippe bin ich ganz bei dir. 

 Beim Rheinischen Fischereiverband erkenne ich zurzeit durchaus etwas guten Willen. Und erste sinnvolle Schritte und real betrachtet braucht man an auf der Ebene sicherlich 1-2 Jahre um wirklich etwas zu bewegen. 

 @Wegberger

 Jetzt wollen wir das ganze mal nicht über dramatisieren. Selbst wenn man die alle für komplett verblödete Ignoraten hält , wird der Selbsterhaltungstrieb sie davon abhalten die Straße abzuschaffen. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Um bei eurem schönen Autobild zu bleiben:

- die Karre wurde bewusst von Saboteuren im Hauruckverfahren konstruiert, nachdem sie die sorgfältig ausgearbeiteten Konstruktionspläne einfach geschreddert hatten; sie war somit nie fahrfähig

- es konnte kein professioneller Top-Fahrer gefunden werden, die haben alle abgewunken als sie die Karre sahen, also griff man bei der Wahl ins Klo, hauptsache man hatte jemanden

- das Fahrteam will in eine ganz andere Richtung fahren, als die, die den Bau & Betrieb des Fahrzeugs bezahlen

- die Fahrerin hat keinen Führerschein und würde auch nie eine MPU bestehen

- nun hat der Wagen mehrmals im Graben gelegen, die Fahrerin hat versprochen, dass dies nie wieder passiert und die Eigner haben nochmals eine Prämie drauf bezahlt

- prompt ist sie weiter in die falsche Richtung gebraust

- die ganze Welt lacht über diese deutsche Art der Formel 15

- zwischenzeitlich wurden einige Monteure eingestellt, allerdings haben die weder eine KFZ-Lehre gemacht, noch bekommen sie Werkzeug in die Hand

- bei diversen Manövern gab es Kollateralschäden, an denen die Eigner noch lange zu knabbern haben

- nach und nach springen Teile des Fahrteams ab und machen sich schleunigst über die Äcker davon

- der Totalschaden samt Todesfolgen kommt in Sicht

- und es gibt immer noch ein paar Träumer, die meinen es sei besser an diesem Schrotthaufen weiter rumzudoktern, 
als endlich ein geeignetes Vehikel zu besorgen & samt besserem Fahrteam auf den richtigen Weg zu schicken


----------



## Wegberger (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Daniel,



> Selbst wenn man die alle für komplett verblödete Ignoraten hält , wird  der Selbsterhaltungstrieb sie davon abhalten die Straße abzuschaffen.


Und jetzt lese mal den Wahnsinn um die Ostsee, den Irrsinn mit Natura ..... doch das machen sie und warum -> weil sie immer noch Geld bekommen. Denn für diese Colour geht es nicht um unser Hobby - sondern einen Verbandjob zu haben um sich selber zu feiern.

Wenn man Nachweise erfragt wird schnell gesagt, dass man dem Angler keine Rechenschaft zu leisten hat. Und der Angler versteht ja auch nix von Lobbytum. Aber die Realität zeigt leider ein anderes Bild.


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Ruhrfischer, 

 bei dem meisten was die so angestellt haben gilt "Erkläre nicht mit Boshaftigkeit was du auch mit Dummheit erklären kannst". 

 Völlig unabhängig davon ist es einfach unsinnig über die neuen Positionen zu diskutieren solange die nicht bekannt sind. Wenn die wirklich so schlimm werden wie einige hier befürchten mache ich auch gerne mit, wenn  es darum geht die zu Verurteilen. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Wegberger, 

 da ich vom beidem nicht selbst betroffen bin reagiere ich da sicherlich weniger betroffen drauf. Am Ende sind da aber sicherlich ernsthafte Fehlleistungen von denen, ist aber noch weit entfernt davon die Straße abzuschaffen.

 Und wie du selbst geschrieben hast sind die geil auf den Verbandsjob , und da die wissen das die sonst keiner nimmt, haben die ein großes Eigeninteresse daran das die Straße bleibt. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Jose (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

ich habe nach so vielen jahren eine klare vorstellung, was ich von willensbekundungen seitens des verbandes halte: nix nämlich.

gelernt habe ich, dass taten zählen - und da seh ich die vom verband eher als täter denn als etwas für angler tuende.

vielleicht mal nen entscheider interviewen und keinen sprecher, die sprechen nämlich viel - egal wie lang der tag ist oder wie klein das baglimit.
gibt also noch reichlich stoff für angeln in politik und verbänden.


----------



## wilhelm (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> Und jetzt lese mal den Wahnsinn um die Ostsee, den Irrsinn mit Natura ..... doch das machen sie und warum -> weil sie immer noch Geld bekommen. Denn für diese Colour geht es nicht um unser Hobby - sondern einen Verbandjob zu haben um sich selber zu feiern.
> 
> Wenn man Nachweise erfragt wird schnell gesagt, dass man dem Angler keine Rechenschaft zu leisten hat. Und der Angler versteht ja auch nix von Lobbytum. Aber die Realität zeigt leider ein anderes Bild.




Genau das ist Fakt hier, und ich will auch nicht im Nachhinein anklagen, nein ich will jetzt und gleich Lobbyarbeit sehen , hören und lesen, das ist verdammt noch mal die Aufgabe des DAFVerbandes.


----------



## Wegberger (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Daniel,



> da ich vom beidem nicht selbst betroffen bin reagiere ich da sicherlich  weniger betroffen drauf.


Hoffe ich ...aber ich glaube du bist auf dem Holzweg. Hier werden gesellschaftliche Fakten geschaffen unser Hobby zu ächten bzw. der Weg geebnet es abzuschaffen.

Es sind zur Zeit Leuchtturm-Vorgänge, die eine Argumentationskette schaffen um Peta, Nabu und Co. die Arbeit zu erleichtern..... unser Hobby ins schlechte Licht zu stellen. Und wer hat kräftig geholfen .... unser Bruchpilot und Brandstifter.


----------



## Wegberger (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Wilhelm,

lass uns Angeln gehen :m


----------



## bombe20 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



tibulski schrieb:


> Neuer Verbandsausweis


elektronische gesundheitskarte und e-perso sind ja auch voll der renner. bis auf verbanntes geld haben diese ähnlichen projekte nichts vorzuweisen. warum gehen sie davon aus, dass das bei ihnen anders laufen sollte bzw. das sie es besser können?


----------



## wilhelm (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ja das ist keine schlechte Idee,wenn das Wetter besser ist sehen wir uns vielleicht mal an der Rur.
Bin auch oft an den Baggerseen des ASV-Effeld.
So wie ich dich kenne bist du ja eher der Rurangler, also wenn du Lust hast und das Wetter besser ist gerne. ( PN reicht).


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Wilhelm, 

 Kann ich zu großen Teilen mitgehen. Aber, wir sollten das anklagen was aktuell schief läuft! Wo es Fakten gibt an denen wir uns orientieren können. Bei Positionen die nicht bekannt sind, diskutieren wir über ungelegte Eier. Oder kennst du die zukünftige Position des Verbandes zu Thema XY so das wir zielgerichtet schauen können ob die Reise in die richtige Richtung geht oder ob die Fehler der Vergangenheit wiederholt werden ? 

 Ich habe keine Fakten, anhand des Interviews kann ich noch nicht mal Ziel gerichtet vermuten was kommt, momentan ist alles möglich. 

 Von " Der Verband fordert die Abschaffung der Angelfischerei bei lebenslanger Alimentierung aller Verbandtler " bis hin zu " Der Forderung nach der Abschaffung aller Angelverbote, Einführung von C&R und 20 Stunden Helene Fischer für alle Peta Mitglieder"  . 
 In Wirklichkeit werden die irgendwo dazwischen landen, wenn ich weiß wo die Reise hingeht, beteilige ich mich auch gerne an einer harschen Kritik oder eben großzügigem Lob. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Jose schrieb:


> gelernt habe ich, dass taten zählen - und da seh ich die vom verband eher als täter denn als etwas für angler tuende.



Gefällt [emoji106]


----------



## Wegberger (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,

der Verbandsausweis bringt Geld/oder nicht transparente Vorteile in die Kassen des BV. 



> Zitat tibulski zum Ausweis:
> 
> Zitat:
> Der neue Ausweis soll Kosten sparen und für Verbände, Vereine   und den einzelnen Angler nutzbar sein. Es ist ein Angebot und bietet   allen die Möglichkeit damit beliebige Funktionen zu verbinden.


Daten sind gefragt und wer mit einer Versicherung zusammen seine 300.000 Mitglieder der Datenkrake ausliefert - kann ggf. bestimmt 2 Jahre lang den Grüne Woche Stand als Provision hingestellt bekommen.


----------



## wilhelm (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo Wilhelm,
> 
> Kann ich zu großen Teilen mitgehen. Aber, wir sollten das anklagen was aktuell schief läuft! Wo es Fakten gibt an denen wir uns orientieren können. Bei Positionen die nicht bekannt sind, diskutieren wir über ungelegte Eier. Oder kennst du die zukünftige Position des Verbandes zu Thema XY so das wir zielgerichtet schauen können ob die Reise in die richtige Richtung geht oder ob die Fehler der Vergangenheit wiederholt werden ?
> 
> ...



Wir, die Angler haben doch seit Jahren unsere Forderungen gestellt wo die Reise hingehen soll.
Da der DAFVerband behauptet eine Lobbyvertretung für Angler zu sein,nein für *Angelfischer* ( weil Angler sind ja böse und setzen zurück und wollen Setzkescher und Wettbewerbe im Angeln und vieles mehr!) du merkst wo ich hin will?

Erst wenn dieser Verband Taten folgen lässt, dann höre ich auf zu Motzen, versprochen.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Jose (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> ..., wenn ich weiß wo die Reise hingeht, beteilige ich mich auch gerne an einer harschen Kritik oder eben großzügigem Lob. ...l



die bereits zurückgelegte wegstrecke auf verbandsgleisen geht in richtung "angelfischer schützen"...
zeit zum umsteigen, also aussteigen!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Jose schrieb:


> zeit um umsteigen, also aussteigen!



Die waren so gründlich und haben zig km Gleise samt Schwellen verhökert.

Man steht Anschlusstechnisch irgendwie gerade kurz vorm Bahnhof Nirgendwo im Landkreis Bedeutungslosigkeit.


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Wilhelm, 

 ich habe das Gefühl das wir gerade aneinander vorbeireden. Du sprichst vom Versagen der Vergangenheit. Darüber müssen wir eigentlich gar nicht reden, ich sehe das genauso wie du! Thema in diesem Thread sollte aber das Interview seien und damit was die Zukunft bringt. 

 Deswegen Kritik für die Vergangenheit anhand von Fakten bin ich voll bei dir ! Kritik anhand von Vermutungen über völlig unbekannte Positionen kann ich mich nicht anschließen. Das ist nämlich keine fundierte Sachliche Kritik, sondern emotionale Polemik. Die ich zwar verstehen kann, die ich aber nicht teilen möchte. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Kochtopf (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Das Interview hat nichts wesentliches zur Zukunft beigetragen, das ist doch gerade das verhurte Problem an dem Interview! 
Viel blabla und wenig Inhalt, stattdessen Frontbegradigungslyrik und bleierne Kritikunfähigkeit.

Ich habe relativ oft mit Thomas gezankt wegen der Art der Berichterstattung aber ich kann sie immer besser nachvollziehen.


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Daniel, ich versteh gar nicht, dass du noch immer daran glaubst, dass da was mit "angelpolitischen Positionen" kommt, die dann auch noch überraschend neu (ausgerichtet) sein sollen.
Das wird nicht passieren... #c


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Kati,

 wie bereits geschrieben Handel ich nicht aufgrund von Glauben sondern von wissen. Und ich kann Vermutungen anstellen was kommt, weiß es aber nicht. Deswegen kritisiere ich erst wenn die Fakten auf dem Tisch liegen. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Jose (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> ... Kritik anhand von Vermutungen über völlig unbekannte Positionen kann ich mich nicht anschließen. Das ist nämlich keine fundierte Sachliche Kritik, sondern emotionale Polemik. Die ich zwar verstehen kann, die ich aber nicht teilen möchte...



hast du absolut recht. warum sollten wir uns einen kopf machen über völlig unbekannte positionen.

die bekannten reichen doch schon für morgenübel...


----------



## raubangler (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber, wir sollten das anklagen was aktuell schief läuft!
> ...



Hi Daniel.

Vielleicht kann man Dich besser verstehen, wenn Du einfach mal aufschreibst, was Deiner Meinung nach nicht schief läuft.

Mach Dir bitte keine großen Mühen, eine einfache Stichwortliste sollte reichen.

Danke.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Jose meine Rede. Das wäre dann ein anderer Thread da beteilige ich mich dann auch gerne an dem Geschimpfe.

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Raubangler,

 aktuell läuft nichts wirklich gut auf Bundesebene. Da wir hier aber über Zukünftige Positionen reden sollten wir warten bis die bekannt sind. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Jose (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Jose meine Rede. Das wäre dann ein anderer Thread da beteilige ich mich dann auch gerne an dem Geschimpfe.
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Daniel



bitte: kritik nicht als "geschimpfe" denunzieren.


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Jose so war es nicht gemeint. Ich denke das ist dir auch klar.


----------



## Wegberger (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo daniel,

du bemerkst aber auch schon, dass du den Steigbügelhalter machen willst um ein totes Pferd zu erklimmen.

Wieso erkennst du nicht den Kadaver und siehst nur den Sattel?


----------



## raubangler (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo Raubangler,
> 
> aktuell läuft nichts wirklich gut auf Bundesebene. Da wir hier aber über Zukünftige Positionen reden sollten wir warten bis die bekannt sind.
> 
> ...



Es ging aber um AKTUELL und nicht um zukünftig.

Zitat von Dir:
*Aber, wir sollten das anklagen was aktuell schief läuft!*

Wolltest Du somit eigentlich sagen:

*Aber wir sollten ALLES anklagen!*

OK, dann habe ich Dich missverstanden.


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Wegberger,

 Das ist sicher nicht mein Ziel. 

 Warum erkennst du nicht das, das Thema hier eigentlich nur der Sattel (Interview /Zukunft ) seien sollte und man das Thema vom Pferd getrennt betrachten sollte ?

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Raubangler,

 eigentlich geht es hier um das Interview und die Zukunft. 

 Für mich ist hier einfach der falsche Ort um auf der Vergangenheit und der aktuellen Lage herumzureiten. Das sollte ein anderer Thread seien.

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Wegberger (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,



> Warum erkennst du nicht das, das Thema hier eigentlich nur der Sattel  (Interview /Zukunft ) seien sollte und man das Thema vom Pferd getrennt  betrachten sollte ?



Weil Sättel weder laufen, rennen oder springen können. Und der Sattel ist ein Zubehör ..... ein Pferd kann man auch ohne Sattel bewegen einen Sattel ohne Pferd ist sinnlos. 

So sinnlos wie dieses Interview.


----------



## Jose (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo Wegberger,
> 
> Das ist sicher nicht mein Ziel.
> 
> ...



bevor ich mich jetzt in wilden phantasmagorien verliere- dir ist aber schon klar,  sattel getrennt von pferd: wer braucht nen sattel wenn kein pferd und wenn doch pferd: den sattel kann mensch auch verkehrt auflegen.

auch egal, der verband kann nicht reiten, der läuft sich einen wolf


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Richtig!

 Aber nehmen wir mal ein Angelbeispiel. Hier aus dem Forum, wenn du hier nach eine Rute fragst, helfen dir Tips zu Ruten und nur die sind Sinnvoll. Ich denke es hilft dir nicht wenn dann von anderen Nutzern im selben Thread wild über mögliche Köder für ein Gewässer spekuliert wird das sie nicht kennen. Das wäre einfach ein anderes Thema. 

 Ich denke es schadet einfach der Sachlichen Auseinandersetzung wenn man das Thema Pferd/Sattel, Rute / Köder oder Zukunft /Vergangenheit zu sehr vermischt. 

 Sehen wir doch ganz gut bei unserer Diskussion, die aktuelle Lage bewerten wir im großen und ganzen gleich.  Durch das vermischen der Themen reden wir aber ganz massiv aneinander vorbei. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Jose (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> ...wenn man das Thema Pferd/Sattel, Rute / Köder oder Zukunft /Vergangenheit zu sehr vermischt...



smile, erstens ists hier anglerboard und nicht "schaureiten",
zweitens ist "zu sehr" egal, weil verkehrt bei vermischen und drittens schreiben wir hier über die äußerungen des herrn lindner und spiegeln die gegen die real erlebten stellungnahmen jenes angelfischerverbandes.

realsatire pur und n lehrgang in demagogie.

das "lindnerblatt" sieht der blindeste.


----------



## Wegberger (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Daniel,

was gibt dir die Zuversicht, dass nach 35 Jahren Hermann Drosse Gehirnwäsche auf einmal ein Wandel einzieht?


----------



## raubangler (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> ...
> eigentlich geht es hier um das Interview und die Zukunft.
> ...




Du hast das Wort 'aktuell' zuerst benutzt, nicht ich.

OK, auch Deiner Meinung nach läuft somit aktuell alles schief.

Und zur Zukunft....
Wie würde wohl in der freien Wirtschaft eine Sanierung aussehen?
Läßt man die bisherigen Entscheidungsträger weiterhin frei rumwurschteln oder tauscht man sie aus?

Natürlich tauscht man sie aus.
Warum sollte das Deiner Meinung nach hier nicht geschehen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> was gibt dir die Zuversicht, dass nach 35 Jahren Hermann Drosse Gehirnwäsche auf einmal ein Wandel einzieht?



Überbewerte doch bitte den Drosse nicht. Die Positionen, die Leute wie Braun in Bayern vertreten (der hat ja Gott sei Dank nichts mehr zu sagen), wurden nicht durch Drosse vermittelt, sondern haben ganz andere Gründe. Wenn Leute auf Verbandsebene im kleinen Kreis Dinge sagen wie: "Da sitzen Leute über Tage am Wasser, um ein Foto von einem Karpfen zu machen. Die sind doch krank im Hirn." hat das nichts mit Drosse zu tun. Das ist ganz einfach ein Generationenproblem. Da gehören Leute in Rente geschickt. Und das sage ich mit meinen 52 Jahren. #h


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Herr Wegberger, 

 Ehrlich gesagt nix. Habe auch nirgendwo gesagt das ich fest davon ausgehe das ich angenehm überrascht werde. 

 Momentan erwarte ich ehrlich gesagt nix! Um Erwartungen bei mir zu wecken war Herr Linder leider zu ungenau. Hätte er etwas konkreteres gesagt, hätte ich sicherlich Erwartungen. Und würde mich ggf. an der Kritik beteiligen, sofern sie gerechtfertigt ist. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Raubangler, 

 wenn ich mir das Debakel bei VW anschaue scheinen die an großen Teilen des alten Teams festzuhalten 

 ich weiß natürlich worauf du hinaus willst, also wenn die Frage wäre ob man sich von großen Teilen des Verbandspräsidums trennen sollte, würde ich aber direkt mit ja Antworten. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Wer die Vergangenheit kennt, kann halbwegs sicher eine Prognose auf Kommendes abgeben.

Daniel, du unterliegst 2 Irrtümern.
Du erwartest, dass weil ein Pressesprecher ohne Sprecherkompetenzen einen Satz rausgehauen hat (der auch noch mit "meine persönliche Sicht" anfängt), da etwas gehaltvolles hinter steckt.
Du erwartest, dass sich der DAFV überhaupt positioniert.

Die Vergangenheit sagt aber: 
hier war nie was, da kommt auch nix.

Wer den Text liest, den augenscheinlich Frau Dr. selbst zum guten Teil verzapft hat, liest auch heraus, dass sie überhaupt keinen Grund sieht, für irgendwas Position zu beziehen,
schon gar nicht irgendeine Neuausrichtung anzugehen.
Warum auch - Es ist doch alles super!

Deine Hoffnung steht auf deutlich wackeligeren Beinen,
als meine/unsere Prognose!

Aber warten wir ab.
Können ja wetten.
Einen Sixpack Münsteraner Pinkus gegen einen 6er Düsseldorfer Pisse, die ihr Altbier nennt. :m


----------



## Fruehling (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ich lese nicht, daß Daniel irgendwas erwartet, im Gegenteil!

Er tut das, auch aus meiner Sicht, einzig Sinnvolle: Ergebnisoffen der Dinge harren, die da kommen werden oder eben nicht.

Das könnte, nein, das sollte man respektieren, denn es zeigt, wie erwachsen er ist.


----------



## angler1996 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich lese nicht, daß Daniel irgendwas erwartet, im Gegenteil!
> 
> Er tut das, auch aus meiner Sicht, einzig Sinnvolle: Ergebnisoffen der Dinge harren, die da kommen werden oder eben nicht.
> 
> Das könnte, nein, das sollte man respektieren, denn es zeigt, wie erwachsen er ist.



 Schön, Du machst das , was was Du m.E. gut kannst, Diskussionen ablenken hu was kriegt man dafür?  
|supergri

 Daniel, die hatten 5 Jahre Zeit was konstruktives zu schaffen, was gibt's angeblich irgendwann ne Plastekarte
 Wenn das Dein Ergebnis in 5 Jahren  in einer Firma wäre#h
 Ich mache das nicht (nur) an der Präsidenten fest, da steht ein Präsidium dahinter, was offenbar genau das Nichtstun wünscht, anders kann ich das m.M. nach nicht beurteilen


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Seit jahren nix gemacht und jetzt vom Pressersprecher noch gute Töne, naja man will seinem Arbeitgeber schließlich nicht in Rücken fallen und solange man Kohle [Edit Mod] bekommt fürs nix tun ist doch alles Tutti....#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Meefo 46 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Moin .

Die folgen der Tradition:.....Aussitzen;#q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



> [FONT=&quot]
> 
> [/FONT]   *[FONT=&quot]GB: Das ist aber keine Antwort auf die Frage. Wollen Sie tatsächlich behaupten,  die Stimmung in den Mitgliedsverbänden sei gut?
> 
> [/FONT]*     [FONT=&quot]OL: Es gibt immer welche, die Unzufriedenheit äußern. Andere sehen die positive Entwicklung.[/FONT]



Diese Antwort geht mir nicht aus dem Kopf! "_Es gibt immer welche, die Unzufriedenheit äußern_" hört sich für mich wie "_die paar Querulanten_" an und "_Andere sehen die positive Entwicklung_" wie "_Die meisten würdigen unsere Arbeit_". Ist man wirklich dieser Meinung oder ist meine Interpretation falsch? Ich denke der Mitgliederschwund spricht doch eine deutliche Sprache. Hätte die Antwort nicht heißen müssen _"Ja, wir wissen das wir in der Vergangenheit vieles verkehrt und nicht im Sinne der Angler gemacht haben. Wir haben das erkannt und werden das in den kommenden Monaten mit positiver Arbeit für die Angler in diesem Land korrigieren und das Vertrauen der Angler in unseren Verband zurückgewinnen_" Selbstkritik? Weiterhin Fehlanzeige! Solange man die eigenen Fehler nicht sieht, kann man den Kurs nicht ändern. Der DAFV scheint weiter von seiner Arbeit überzeugt zu sein und scheint gewillt, den Kurs trotz schwindender Mannschaft fortzusetzen und das gegen alle Widerstände.

Diesem Weg zolle ich Respekt- und der letzte macht dann das Licht aus!


----------



## wilhelm (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

*Danielsu83*, da wir zwei ja hier im fred ein paar mal unsere Unterschiedlichen Auffassungen kundgetan haben möchte ich abschließend anmerken das ich deine Sicht der Dinge akzeptieren muss , aber bitte dann tue das gleiche mit meiner Sicht der Dinge.

In diesem Sinne, auf eine Angelfreundliche Zukunft und Petri Heil
Wilhelm.#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Nun hat Tibulski gestern sein zweites nichtssagendes Statement hier abgegeben. Heute ist Montag, also normale Arbeitszeit.
Und was kommt?  >>> richtig, *nichts.*
Wo sind die in Aussicht gestellten "Positionen"? 
Die vertreten die Position, dass wir einen maschinenlesbaren Ausweis brauchen:r


----------



## Dachfeger (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Was hast du denn erwartet?? Ich nichts. Genau so ist es leider gekommen.


----------



## Jose (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Nun hat Tibulski gestern sein zweites nichtssagendes Statement hier abgegeben. Heute ist Montag, also normale Arbeitszeit.
> Und was kommt?  >>> richtig, *nichts...*



halte ich nicht für stichhaltig.
Tibulski ist vieilleicht kein five-day-work-people, ich im übrigen auch nicht, als selbständiger ist das nie so genau zu sagen, geschweige denn fünf tage von 8-16 und sa & so "gehört-vati-mir". 
gibt noch andere lebensrealitäten. 
mal bedenken und nicht so von der seite...

was er geschrieben hat bzw. eben nicht reicht doch für jeden schmäh :m


----------



## Ørret (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

@tibulski......Wann bekommt der BV eigentlich mal ne Facebookpräsenz? Sowas gehört heutzutage ja wohl eigentlich zur Öffentlichkeitsarbeit dazu.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Ørret schrieb:


> @tibulski......Wann bekommt der BV eigentlich mal ne Facebookpräsenz? Sowas gehört heutzutage ja wohl eigentlich zur Öffentlichkeitsarbeit dazu.



Die haben gute Gründe, die nicht zu eröffnen. Schau mal auf die Facebook-Präsenz von Hendricks |wavey:


----------



## Danielsu83 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Wilhelm, 

 da kann ich voll und ganz mitgehen!

 Danke für den konstruktiven Austausch. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Ørret schrieb:


> Wann bekommt der BV eigentlich mal ne Facebookpräsenz? Sowas gehört heutzutage ja wohl eigentlich zur Öffentlichkeitsarbeit dazu.



www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo/


----------



## Wollebre (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

wer bisher nicht den Grips in der Birne hatte etwas zu verändern, wie wollen die gleichen Köpfe das jetzt machen?#q  Kommt mir vor wie bei einer Partei wie die vor und nach der Wahl aufgetreten sind......
 Wenn externe Spezialisten beauftragt werden kostet das mächtig Kohle. Darum den ganzen Haufen rausschmeißen (abwählen) und gegen kompetente Leute ersetzen.

 Darum bedaurere ich es das so viele LV`s aus dem DAFV ausgetreten sind. Die hätten (obwohl schmollend Mitglied), für entsprechenden Druck sorgen und andere LV`s überzeugen können. Jetzt entscheiden nur noch die Abnicker LV`s wodurch sich nichts ändern wird. Selbst wenn nur noch ein LV im DAFV ist, wird der DAFV weiterhin als Vertreter der Angler/innen offiziell auftreten! Genau da ist der "Hund" begraben. Aber auch zwischen den ausgetretenen LV`s scheint es keine Einigkeit zu geben. Sind wohl zu viele die auf den Posten der Frau Dr. geil sind.....
 Nur eine starke auftretende und wohl organisierte Opposition kann das Dilemma ändern. Da das nicht so ist, wird sich über einen längeren Zeitraum nichts ändern, und ich melde mich in keinem Angelverein wieder an wo von meiner Kohle der DAFV am Leben gehalten wird.#6


----------



## Ørret (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die haben gute Gründe, die nicht zu eröffnen. Schau mal auf die Facebook-Präsenz von Hendricks |wavey:


Richtig....trotzdem kein Grund sich zu drücken,tun andere LVs auch nicht. Hendricks, NABU oder so mancher Fischereiberband haben trotzdem ne Seite und stellen sich darin auch kritischen Tönen. 
Gehört dazu....


----------



## angler1996 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

passt gerade hier hin- vielleicht müssen wir zukünftig auf die Hendricks verzichten, scheint nicht mit dabei zu sein.
Da kann man dann nur mit 2 Händen winken:q


----------



## Peter_Piper (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _[FONT=&amp]"Zeitnahe Pressemitteilungen zu allen relevanten Themen"[/FONT]_[FONT=&amp]?[/FONT]
> [FONT=&amp]GF Seggelke hat selbst zugegeben, dass in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nix läuft, ausser über Homepage & Verbandszeitungen. Siehe: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333576[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&amp]Der Job eines Dachverbandes hat zwei Schwerpunkte:[/FONT]
> ...



DANKE!
Genau auf den Punkt gebracht,...
...der DAFV ist eine Farce par excellence. (wo ist der Kotzsmiley?)


----------



## Ørret (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



angler1996 schrieb:


> passt gerade hier hin- vielleicht müssen wir zukünftig auf die Hendricks verzichten, scheint nicht mit dabei zu sein.
> Da kann man dann nur mit 2 Händen winken:q



Hab ich was verpasst? Woher hast denn das?


----------



## angler1996 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Ørret schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst? Woher hast denn das?


 
http://www.msn.com/de-de/nachrichte...so-schwertut/ar-BBJTGX4?li=AAaxdRI&ocid=ientp

 |wavey:für Wahrheit übernehme ich keine Haftung:q


----------



## bombe20 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Er tut das, auch aus meiner Sicht, einzig Sinnvolle: Ergebnisoffen der Dinge harren, die da kommen werden oder eben nicht.


wie lange denn noch? mich kotzt es ehrlich gesagt an, einen klüngel mit zweckgebundenen geldern zu alimentieren und dafür keine leistung zu erhalten. wenn es schon die querverbindung MuP, R&R, DAFV, AB gibt, erwarte ich auch, dass sich hier etwas mehr regt als mitgliedskarte, webseite, zeitung und themen, welche nur der dafv als zukunftsträchtig erachtet.


----------



## Wollebre (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

meint jemand das Fr. Doktor Leute einstellt die ihr gefährlich werden können??????????? Sie braucht halt nur Wasserträger.... Als alte Politikerin ist die so ausgebufft das die Leute ihr bei der Bewerbung aufs Glatteis gelaufen sind.
 Um in den Sack zu hauen müssen die erst einen adequaten Job an der Hand haben, sonst Arbeitslosengeld.... Also weiterhin den Kopf ganz tief......


----------



## smithie (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wollebre schrieb:


> meint jemand das Fr. Doktor Leute einstellt die ihr gefährlich werden können??????????? Sie braucht halt nur Wasserträger.... Als alte Politikerin ist die so ausgebufft das die Leute ihr bei der Bewerbung aufs Glatteis gelaufen sind.
> Um in den Sack zu hauen müssen die erst einen adequaten Job an der Hand haben, sonst Arbeitslosengeld.... Also weiterhin den Kopf ganz tief......


Naja, nachdem die in dem Konstrukt DAFV angestellt sind, gibt's da ja sicherlich auch Weisungsbefugnisse... ich glaube nicht mal, dass es um's "gefährlich werden" geht. Das lässt sich auch per Arbeitsanweisung regeln.

Wenn's um Hr. Lindner als ÖA Angestellten geht, ist es doch praktisch, dass er sich gleichzeitig noch mit IT auskennt. Dann kann er sich diesem (mutmaßlich) internen Auftrag widmen.
Das hat auch seine Berechtigung, aber nicht um den Mitarbeiter ÖA einzuspannen...


Mich treibt neben der Frage die bombe schon schreibt (wie lange noch auf was warten?), eine weitere Frage um: was steckt hinter diesem Interview?
Mir kommt das nicht "koscher" in der Form vor, dass man doch als DAFV nicht der Meinung gewesen sein kann, mit den präsentierten Punkten einen Blumentopf zu gewinnen.
Stimmung ausloten?
Testballon wer wie tickt?
Aus der Reserve locken? aber für was?

Vielleicht reicht meine Phantasie aber auch nicht......


----------



## Wegberger (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,

aber jetzt mal Butter bei de Fische.

Wir schimpfen und bemängeln den Laden DAFV zurecht.

Aber was würde passieren, wenn von heute auf morgen die Genossen das Handtuch werfen - ok weniger Blödsinn |rolleyes

Aber wo sind denn die vernünpftigen Alternativen ?
Ich persönlich hatte auf NDS gehofft, dass aus diesem Leuchtturm ein Flächenbrand wird. Austritte sind gefolgt - aber eine Bundesinitative ? 

Wo sind denn die Angel-Profi-Funktionäre, die mit einer anderen Agenda, mit unseren Wünschen und Hoffnungen den Hut in den Ring werfen ?

Sicher ist kein Bundesverband immer noch besser als dieser - aber eine wirkliche Alternative, die sich positioniert und agiert - sehe ich auch nicht. 

Leider.

Und dies ist in meinen Augen genauso verwerflich, wie der Laden agiert, den wir diesen Thread zu verdanken haben.


----------



## Wollebre (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

so ist es, es gibt keine organisierte Opposition. Alles was zu lesen war das alle am meckern sind. Nur so wir sich nichts ändern. Wenn dann dauert es Jahre bis der DAFV durch LV Austritte ausgehungert wird. Nur dann stehen ausreichend Schnacker zur Diskussion die sich um den Job kloppen......


----------



## bombe20 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



smithie schrieb:


> Vielleicht reicht meine Phantasie aber auch nicht.


herr lahme > mup > r&r > dafv

die rahmenbendingungen/voraussetzungen stimmten nicht mehr für eine verbadskritische berichterstattung.


----------



## Grünknochen (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Nennen wir es mal gepflegtes Austrudeln. Im sog. angelpolitischen Teil kein wesentlicher Input mehr. Der noch verbleibende Restbestand wird von der im Verhältnis zur Gesamtuserzahl handverlesenen Schar der thematisch engagierten Schreiber abgearbeitet, bis diese keinen Bock mehr haben, sich zu beteiligen, weil eh keine Bewegung mehr drin ist. Und schon landet man bei bei einem Forum, in dem leidenschaftlich darüber diskutiert wird, ob Daiwa besser ist als Shimano ( um es mal sehr vereinfacht auszudrücken).
Im Übrigen finde ich es immer wieder faszinierend, zu beobachten, mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit Leute, die in einer organisatorischen Verantwortung stehen, in einen Modus verfallen, in dem man mit vielen Worten eigentlich gar nichts sagt. Ich bin geneigt, von einem Automatismus zu sprechen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Was sind eigentlich für den DAFV die Interessen der Angler im Jahre 2018, die es gilt gegenüber Politik, Behörden etc. zu vertreten?


----------



## GandRalf (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Moin Grünknochen,

Bist du sicher, dass du im richtigen Thread gepostet hast?|kopfkrat


----------



## Windelwilli (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



angler1996 schrieb:


> passt gerade hier hin- vielleicht müssen wir zukünftig auf die Hendricks verzichten, scheint nicht mit dabei zu sein.
> Da kann man dann nur mit 2 Händen winken:q


 
Mir reichen da durchaus auch die beiden Mittelfinger. :vik:

Ich hoffe nur, die nimmt ihren Staatssekretär dann auch mit...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, die nimmt ihren Staatssekretär dann auch mit...



Vermutlich leider nicht. Zur Zeit - stand gestern - geht man in Berlin auch davon aus, dass Hendricks bleibt.

Aber auch wir hoffen noch...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, die nimmt ihren Staatssekretär dann auch mit...




Wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe, dann ist das nicht ein *parlamentarischer *Staatssekretär sondern ein *verbeamteter *Staatssekretär.. d.h. er bleibt im Amt und ist der eigentliche Behördenchef bis er pensioniert wird.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Grünknochen (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Moin Grünknochen,
> 
> Bist du sicher, dass du im richtigen Thread gepostet hast?|kopfkrat




Aber so was von...


----------



## kati48268 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> sondern ein *verbeamteter *Staatssekretär..


Damit hast du recht.
Kommt dann natürlich auf den Minister an, ob sie ihn vorzeitig heim schicken.
Bei einem SPD-Minister unwahrscheinlich.
Und Flasbarth ist für uns Angler gefährlicher als Hendricks.



Wollebre schrieb:


> Jetzt entscheiden nur noch die Abnicker LV`s


Es gibt im DAFV noch ein, zwei den Anglern wohlwollende LVs, mit durchaus kritischen Persönlichkeiten an der Spitze.
Es haben ja nicht nur "Helden" den Bundesverband verlassen; siehe Schneiderlöchner.
Wir werden sehen, ob diese LVs noch versuchen was zu drehen oder auch noch gehen werden.



Wegberger schrieb:


> Aber wo sind denn die vernünpftigen Alternativen ?


Es gibt verschiedene Alternativen;

- die DFV-Variante ohne DAFV z.B. ist eine Alternative. Klar hat sie auch Nachteile, aber zumindest hat der DFV ein funktionierendes Lobbysystem in Bund & EU plus 2 richtig gute Leute an der Spitze.

- die "Sachsen-Achse" als Initiative ausgetretener LVs ist zumindest noch mal im Gespräch.

- andere ausgetretene LVs basteln an Ideen an einer Art neuer Bundesverband, mir ist nur eine näher bekannt, die ich für Spinnerei halte (hab keine Belege o.ä., darum möchte ich nix näheres dazu sagen)

- kein BV ist besser als dieser BV, das ist so, deswegen mache ich mit über Alternativen auch nicht so viel Kopf. Sie werden dann schon kommen.


----------



## GandRalf (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Aber so was von...



Ich dachte, das Thema wäre besser bei den Threads zum "neuen Forum/betreiber" aufgehoben.
Aber wenn du wirklich die Verbände meinst...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich für den DAFV die Interessen der Angler im Jahre 2018, die es gilt gegenüber Politik, Behörden etc. zu vertreten?


Wohl die gleichen Highlights , die es bereits 2016 mit Klauen und Zähnen zu vertreten und zu verteidigen galt. [emoji849]

Bspw sowas hier:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

Müsste ja immer noch "Richtungsweisend" sein,oder wurde dieser Mist seitens des DAFV etwa jemals offiziell dementiert?

Wenn man also mal die letzten Jahre Revue passieren lässt,würde es mich sehr  wundern, wenn die Dauerbevormunder plötzlich den 180°Richtungswechsel zu Dienstleistern im Sinne Pro Angler hinbekommen würden.

@GandRalf
Grünknochen hat da so eine Befürchtung, die nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist.


----------



## GandRalf (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Also, ich will da jetzt eigentlich nicht 1+1 zusammenzählen...#d

Aber das wäre.....#c


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ich glaube schon sicher, dass Tibulski von den über 20 Seiten hier nichts gelesen hat, schon gar nicht die Kritik.

Da stellt sich mir die Frage: >> wie kann man nur so blöö.... sein und die sich hier gebotenen Chancen dermaßen in den Sand zu setzen.

Im Ergebnis hat der Verband jetzt noch weniger Befürworter bei den Anglern.


----------



## tomsen83 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiterentwickeln wollen.[/FONT]


 
 Habt ihr gar nicht...


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hr Lindner, bei allem gebührenden Respekt, aber ich habe ein paar Zeilen gelesen- das was ich las- hat mir schon gereicht- warum? Weil augenscheinlich alles, was Sie sagten, gelogen ist! Mehr Hohn, Spott ggü der "hoffenden Anglerschaft" und Falschangaben in so wenige Sätze gepackt geht kaum, meinen "Respekt"!


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

@tomsen83: exakt DAS dachte ich auch als Erstes schon beim Überfliegen der Überschrift der Artikels!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir die Frage: >> wie kann man nur so blöö.... sein und die sich hier gebotenen Chancen dermaßen in den Sand zu setzen.



Was wir als angebotene Chance sehen, interpretieren nicht wenige Verbands-
akteure als Gefahr für die bestehenden Strukturen samt ihrer Hinterzimmerpolitik, Kuscheln mit Angelgegnern,schlampiger Lobbypolitik und anderen "Errungenschaften" dieses VDSF 2.0.


----------



## smithie (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon sicher, dass Tibulski von den über 20 Seiten hier nichts gelesen hat, schon gar nicht die Kritik.
> 
> Da stellt sich mir die Frage: >> wie kann man nur so blöö.... sein und die sich hier gebotenen Chancen dermaßen in den Sand zu setzen.
> 
> Im Ergebnis hat der Verband jetzt noch weniger Befürworter bei den Anglern.


Ein Unterschied ist dabei schon festzustellen: das ist ein offizielles DAFV Interview, im Gegensatz zu Thomas' "Recherchiererei".

Das macht es insgesamt nicht besser, dürfte aber beim Durchlesen dem ein oder anderen Beführworter (noch) mehr zu denken geben, als Infos "vom Terrier"... :q


----------



## Jose (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



smithie schrieb:


> Ein Unterschied ist dabei schon festzustellen: das ist ein offizielles DAFV Interview, im Gegensatz zu Thomas' "Recherchiererei".
> 
> Das macht es insgesamt nicht besser, dürfte aber beim Durchlesen dem ein oder anderen Beführworter (noch) mehr zu denken geben, als Infos "vom Terrier"... :q



 "Recherchiererei" gefällt mir gar nicht - weil es die arbeit von Thomas nicht würdigt, eher...

festzustellen bleibt, das ist ein offizielles DAFV-interview, das kommentarlos von "der redaktion" eingefügt wurde, sieht sehr nach vertragserfüllung aus, sozusagen rute&rolle rückwärts.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

"festzustellen bleibt, das ist ein offizielles DAFV-interview, das kommentarlos von "der redaktion" eingefügt wurde, sieht sehr nach vertragserfüllung aus, sozusagen rute&rolle rückwärts."

Das werter Jose,,  macht mir auch ziemlich Bauchweh


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



smithie schrieb:


> Ein Unterschied ist dabei schon festzustellen: das ist ein offizielles DAFV Interview, im Gegensatz zu Thomas' "Recherchiererei".
> 
> Das macht es insgesamt nicht besser, dürfte aber beim Durchlesen dem ein oder anderen Beführworter (noch) mehr zu denken geben, als Infos "vom Terrier"... :q



Davon ab, Thomas Recherchen waren immer hieb und stichfest,
was er brachte war immer sehr gut recherchiert und verifiziert.

Einzig seine Terrierart kam nicht bei jedem gut an.


----------



## Jose (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ...Einzig seine Terrierart kam nicht bei jedem gut an.




gibt eben seelchen, 
ich zitier mal wikipedia 

_"*Terrier* ist die Bezeichnung für verschiedene vorwiegend kleine bis mittelgroße Hunderassen. Terrier waren ursprünglich Jagdhunde, die dazu gezüchtet wurden, Fuchs und Dachs aus ihrem unterirdischen Bau zu treiben."
_


und das hat der Thomas gut gemacht. 
und so auch das AB zu dem top-anglerforum in D, wo was los war (!)


----------



## smithie (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Man hätte mich auch ohne Wort Klauberei richtig verstehen können...


----------



## Jose (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



smithie schrieb:


> Man hätte mich auch ohne Wort Klauberei richtig verstehen können...



hab ich :m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



smithie schrieb:


> Ein Unterschied ist dabei schon festzustellen: das ist ein offizielles DAFV Interview, im Gegensatz zu Thomas' "Recherchiererei".




Ich lese die "Recherchiererei" hier keineswegs negativ konnotiert sondern verstehe das so, das Schmidtchen damit meint, dass das redaktionell nicht aufgearbeitete Interview auch völlig unkommentiert absolut ausreicht, um jedem vor Augen zu führen, wie sehr da nach wie vor dilletiert wird!


----------



## Kochtopf (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Jose schrieb:


> gibt eben seelchen,
> ich zitier mal wikipedia
> 
> _"*Terrier* ist die Bezeichnung für verschiedene vorwiegend kleine bis mittelgroße Hunderassen. Terrier waren ursprünglich Jagdhunde, die dazu gezüchtet wurden, Fuchs und Dachs aus ihrem unterirdischen Bau zu treiben."
> ...



Fucks und dachs sind jetzt erst aus dem Loch gekrochen und wurden durch ihren Aasgeruch ungehend erkannt und vertrieben wenn ich sehe wie viele Erläuterungen es von verbandsseite noch gab


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



tibulski schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gerne bereit, nach und nach zu den einzelnen Punkten ein  wenig mehr Hintergrundinformationen zu geben und mich interessiert  natürlich auch eure Meinung dazu.
> 
> Aber ich habe leider gleich einen Termin ... also heute leider nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



Servus Olaf,
bezugnehmend auf dein Posting vom Freitag lass mich Verständis ausdrücken, dass du noch nichts, der Termin dürfte wohl vorüber sein, geäußerst hast.

Als hauptamlicher Pressesprecher muss man nicht zwingend die Situation erkennen, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu machen; dies trifft auf Werktage wie auch den Sonntag zu.

Montags muss man besonnen angehen lassen, Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter, ich darf doch Arbeit unterstellen, beginnen den Tag dann am Besten, wenn er stabilisiert ist, der Tag, also so um 9:30 Uhr; konzentriert die Zeitung lesen und sich auf das Vormittagsmeeting vorzubereiten, topic: Mitgliedsausweis; nach dem Mittagsessen dann Informationen sammeln wie eine website aussieht, denn heute am Dienstag tagte sicherlich die Arbeistgruppe, 2 hauptamtliche Mitarbeiter, wie könnte die website des Verbandes aussehen, und morgen Mittwoch? Gedanken sammeln wie man dann die ersten Erfolge, Erfolg darf man ruhig nennen, wenn schon ein Arbeitspapier vorliegt, was einen Mitgliedsausweis maschinenlesbar macht, also nicht die Umsetzung, sondern der Gedanke daran, dass man das im Auge behält wegen der hohen Priorität, .. also den Gedanken sammln, wie man den Erfolg der ersten Schritte in die Verbandszeitschrift setzt; Und damit ist ja Öffentlichkeitsarbeit schon erfolgt, erfolgen bedeutet im Wortsinn also einen Erfolg und Erfolg, ich wiederhole mich, liegt schon vor, wenn man ein Arbeitspapier vorlegen kann, dass beinhaltet, dass man etwas im Auge behält, wegen der Priorität.

Ich habe Verständnis Olaf |wavey:


----------



## Jose (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

pöhser Toni :m


----------



## JottU (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Da hast wohl was überlesen @Toni_1962

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4802219&postcount=178


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Tatsächlich, ist mir entgangen ... wie konnte nur, sind ja in diesem mir entgangenem Posting in erkennbarer Priorität auf die vorgebrachten Kritikpunkte eingegangen worden ... Verbandsausweis, Verbandszeitschrift, neuen website, neue IT-Ssteme ... sind die wichtigesten Kritikpunkte zur Vertretung der Anglerschaft umfassend beantwortet oder kommt noch was?  soll ich scrollen?


----------



## JottU (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Scrollen kannst du dir sparen. Alles was *für den Verband* wichtig ist hat er wohl geäußert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Na also, dann habe ich doch nichts überlesen im Sinne meines Postings.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Da kommen(drohen?)bestimmt noch weitere Bahnbrechende Prioritätenschlager für die darauf seit Jahren gequält wartende Anglerseele.. 

DAFV Ehrennadeln/Logopins aus dem 3D Drucker. 

Den (einzeiligen)"So verteidigt dich der DAFV vor Peta" Ratgeber? 

Für ca. 2025 den DAFV Natura 2000 Gebiete Reiseführer.."Auf den Spuren beliebter Angelreviere von einst" 

Dazu ergänzend :

Mit dem DAVF Plastikausweis 10% Rabatt auf eine geführte 2 Tages "Tour des Leidens".


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



JottU schrieb:


> Da hast wohl was überlesen @Toni_1962
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4802219&postcount=178



Musstest Du mir das noch einmal vor Augen führen? |bigeyes


----------



## Jose (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

kein fleißkärtchen, aber so siehts nun mal aus:
                Wer hat geschrieben?         Beiträge: 303
            Benutzername     Beiträge                             kati48268 28 Danielsu83 23 Wegberger 22 bombe20 19 RuhrfischerPG 16 Toni_1962 14 Kochtopf 13 Brillendorsch 11 Jose 11 Fisherbandit1000 10 wilhelm 10 smithie 9 bastido 9 Sten Hagelvoll 7 Ørret 6 Forelle2000 5 Georg Baumann 5 tibulski 4 996 4 raubangler 4 Windelwilli 3 Wollebre 3 Naturliebhaber 3 Testudo 3 GandRalf 3 gründler 2 Hezaru 2 Deep Down 2 mefofänger 2 ulli1958m 2 Lommel 2 JottU 2 Christian.Siegler 2 Pep63 2 anglermeister17 2 tomsen83 2 Taxidermist 2 Meefo 46 2 daci7 2 Grünknochen 2 cyprinusbarbus 1 exil-dithschi 1 Alex76 1 Peter_Piper 1 Minimax 1 Fantastic Fishing 1 50er-Jäger 1 Double2004 1 Fruehling 1 u-see fischer 1 lipan 1 MarkusZ 1 dieteraalland 1 E4tSleepGoFishing 1 Moringotho 1 willmalwassagen 1 Brutzlaff 1 Dachfeger 1 Gerris 1 Dennis Knoll 1 Leech 1 Bitti2 1 Heidechopper 1 Fischer am Inn 1 porbeagle 1 Zander Jonny 1 Vanner 1 


tibulski 4 points von 303

war haddedaddedu besser :m


----------



## kati48268 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Jose schrieb:


> ... das ist ein offizielles DAFV-interview, das kommentarlos von "der redaktion" eingefügt wurde, sieht sehr nach vertragserfüllung aus,


Soweit möchte ich nicht gehen.
Trotzdem ist es ziemlich erstaunlich 
und für uns ABler völlig ungewohnt hier ein


Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> redaktionell nicht aufgearbeitetes Interview & auch völlig unkommentiert


vorzufinden.

Zunächst war ich ja beeindruckt von dem Aufschlag; ab dem 1.3. ist R&R hier 'voll' drin und schon kommt so ein Knaller wie das Schneiderlöchner Interview.
Das Thema war noch gar nicht ausgeschlachtet, da folgt direkt am 2ten die DAFV-Nummer, die sich aber eher wie eine ***vorlage der Präsine als denn als Interview darstellt.

Aber alles ohne jeden Kommentar, ohne Erklärung warum und wann und wieso...

Für eine Zeitung ist sowas normal, man blättert um, findet einen Text und danach kommt was anders.
Ein Forum funktioniert eigentlich anders; auch redaktionell.

Liebe neue Redaktion,
lüftet doch mal ein paar Hintergründe.
- Habt ihr Schneiderlöchner angesprochen oder er euch?
- Der Austritt war ja nun nicht mehr brandneu, warum geschah das genau jetzt, wenn ihr der Akteur gewesen seid, und hat Schneiderlöchli begründet, warum er gern ein Satement abgeben würde, in dem Fall, dass die Initiative von ihm kam.
- Habt ihr im Anschluss den DAFV angesprochen oder war es andersrum? Falls Letzteres, woher wussten die denn so schnell von der Saarprinz-Abrechnung?
- Was war eure Intention das so zu bringen?
- Wieso überhaupt kein redaktioneller Kommentar zu beidem, keine Aufarbeitung, kein Nachgang?
- Was ist euer Resümee? 
Inhaltlich zu den Themen, 
der Umsetzung hier im Board, 
und der anschließenden Balgerei, die wir in unserem kl. gallischen Internetdorf zu jedem verfügbaren Anlass machen?
- Seid ihr an ähnlichen Geschichten dran, wird dieser Stil beibehalten?
- ...

So viele Fragen... 
und jetzt nicht meckern, IHR habt uns gekauft, die pöööhse Katze im Sack sozusagen |supergri


----------



## Wegberger (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo kati,



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Wegberger*
> 
> 
> ...


aber das ist doch genau der Schwachpunkt der Opposition. Wie kann man bastel und basteln und überlegen und im Gespräch sein .... aber faktisch den DAFV den Karren immer und immer wieder in den Gräben setzen zu lassen um ihn dann auch noch anzuzünden?

Nach Jahren DAFV kommt auch langsam die Opposition in Erklärungsnot !


----------



## Ossipeter (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was da kommt? @ Kati danke dir!


----------



## tibulski (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,

ich will nur sagen, dass ich natürlich alle Eure Beiträge gelesen habe.

Ich nehm das mit und wir werde das am Wochenende intern thematisieren. Melde mich dann.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Wegberger (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Olaf,

nein -> nicht thematisieren sondern verstehen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Einfach nur anfangen zu verstehen ...das wäre doch mal ein Anfang. Und kommt von euren internen Ross runter .... das ist das was in der heutigen vernetzen Welt .... ein NoGo ist ...jedenfalls in eurer präkeren Lage. (Wurde hier oft genug bewiesen)

Ihr verballert Geld für Nonsens ohne Ende ..... wisst aber, das ihr die Basis der Angler längst seit Jahren abgehängt habt. Habt doch mal den Mut, nicht die LV zu fragen .... sondern eure Brötchengeber .... die Basis .... was Angeln 2020 für die Angler bedeutet.


----------



## gründler (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Als Angler bist du nicht die Basis des BV's.


Bundesverband
Landesverband
Bezirke
Angelvereine
Angler


Der BV ist ein NATURSCHUTZVERBAND der die Inter.seiner Mitglieder,in diesem falle die LV's vertritt.

Da aber alle LV's verschiedene Ansichten zum thema Angeln haben,geht es schon da los das man nie mit einer Stimme usw......



#h


----------



## Wegberger (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Gründler,

ja und ich dachte das ich das klar gestellt hätte. Wen sie Mut hätten, würden die den Ebenenschleim übergehen und die Angler befragen.

Nichts ist abträglicher für die Wahrheit als zwei Berichtsebenen. Das wissen alle Profis.


----------



## Wegberger (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,

oh Olaf wollte jetzt 10 min antworten .... und hat sich dann ausgelogt. Präsine war wohl nicht erreichbar oder er wäre eingeknickt.


----------



## tibulski (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Wegberger,

ich verstehe die Kritik. Ich hab auch kein Ross  auf dem ich sitze. Verbandsarbeit zu machen ist viel schwerer, als über  Verbandsarbeit zu reden. Das ist nicht böse gemeint und ich will mich  auch nicht beschweren. Ich habe das selbst und gerne so gewählt. 

Da  wurde über Jahre in den eigenen Reihen soviel Porzellan zerschlagen.  Ich habe das Gefühl, dass wir eigentlich echt andere Probleme haben, als  uns gegenseitig zu bekämpfen. Dazu müssen natürlich alle Seiten einen  Schritt aufeinander zugehen.

Mal sehen was geht ... bin jetzt aber raus, habe morgen früh hier in Bonn im Ministerum einen Termin um die Interessen der Angler auf Bundesebene zu vertreten. In diesem Sinne.

LG,

 Olaf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Wegberger, du erwartest von einem Mitarbeiter für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit spontane Taten, wirfst ihm die Missetaten und Verfehlungen der Letzten Jahre vor, für die er weder früher noch heute verantwortlich ist und wunderst dich, wenn er nicht antwortet?

Bei aller berechtigter Kritik, ich bin erstaunt, das hier überhaupt jemand masochistisch genug ist, den Kopf aus der Deckung zu nehmen.

Die Lösungsansätze sind oft um so leichter gefunden, je weniger Sachzwänge und Gegebenheiten die Entscheidungsfindung unnötig erschweren.:q


----------



## Wegberger (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Olaf,



> Hallo Wegberger,.................
> Mal sehen was geht ... bin jetzt aber raus, habe morgen früh hier in  Bonn im Ministerum einen Termin um die Interessen der Angler auf  Bundesebene zu vertreten. In diesem Sinne.



Interessen der Angler oder der Funktionäre der Angler ???????
In Bonn bin ich auch häufig |supergri


----------



## Wegberger (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Testudo,

er hat mir geantwortet .... und mich auch damit überrascht.

Und das Statement finde ich schonmal ein Anfang.... auf die Betroffenheit einer Verbandsperson. 

Das ist schon 1000x besser als das Interview,


----------



## Ørret (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/5-dafv-meeresfischertage

Da steht's geschrieben wie die Vorstellung beim BV ist, wie sich der Verband weiter einwickeln soll....
Gefangene Fische ausschließlich als Nahrungsmittel...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Ørret schrieb:


> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/5-dafv-meeresfischertage
> 
> Da steht's geschrieben wie die Vorstellung beim BV ist, wie sich der Verband weiter einwickeln soll....
> Gefangene Fische ausschließlich als Nahrungsmittel...



Da nehme ich den DAFV mal in Schutz! Die Fische werden von den Anglern für die Wertung behalten und können somit nicht zurückgesetzt werden. In dem Fall finde ich die Verwertung als Nahrungsmittel folgerichtig. Es soll Veranstaltungen (nicht zwingend vom DAFV!) gegeben haben, wo die Fische nach der Wertung über Bord gingen. Das wird aber von den Kutterkapitänen nicht geduldet, somit ist der Hinweis sicherlich angebracht. Genauso wie in die Mülltonne kloppen finde ich einfach nur ätzend. Schlimm finde ich auch, dass dieser Hinweis überhaupt notwendig ist...

Ich bin auf Olaf seine Antworten echt gespannt. Mal gucken, ob er alle Fragen und Kritikpunkte wie angekündigt am kommenden Wochenende beantwortet...


----------



## Ørret (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

So gesehen hast du natürlich Recht Lars...


----------



## tomsen83 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo Wegberger,
> 
> ich verstehe die Kritik. Ich hab auch kein Ross auf dem ich sitze. Verbandsarbeit zu machen ist viel schwerer, als über Verbandsarbeit zu reden. Das ist nicht böse gemeint und ich will mich auch nicht beschweren. Ich habe das selbst und gerne so gewählt.
> 
> ...



ich beneide dich bestimmt nicht um den Job....ihr habt soviel Gestaltungspotential was die Ziele des Angelns angeht. Warum kriegt ihr es nicht gebacken (ich habs vorne schonmal irgendwo geschrieben) ein vernünftiges, strategisches Zielbild für das Angeln in Deutschland zu formulieren? Das man darüber dann diskutieren muss ist klar, aber überhaupt erstmal eine Diskussionsgrundlage zu schaffen wäre doch der wesentliche Schritt!

 Ich schüttel mir mal was aus dem Ärmel (ins unreine formuliert):

*Die Vision* des DAFV als Vertretung der Anglerinnen und Angler, Verbände und Vereine ist es, das Angeln als Kulturgut und sinnstiftende Freizeitbeschäftigung von Millionen Menschen in Deutschland aktiv zu fördern. Dabei wollen wir die Kompetenzen der Anglerschaft in Fragen des Natur- und Umweltschutzes, der Forschung und Wissenschaft sowie der Jugendarbeit aktiv in den gesellschaftlichen Diskurs einbringen und die Nutzung der Natur durch den Menschen sinnvoll ermöglichen.

*Strategisches Ziel 1:*
 Ein strategisches Ziel ist es, dass Angeln als Kulturgut in der Gesellschaft anerkannt bleibt. Insbesondere die Förderung der sozialen Komponente im Rahmen des Miteinanders unterschiedlichster sozialer Schichten bei der Ausübung unseres gemeinsames Hobbys soll dabei im Vordergrund stehen.

*Handlungsfelder im Strategischen Ziel:*
 - aktive Förderung von Veranstaltungen (Jugend, Schwerbeschädigte, alle Angler)
 - Inklusion aller Bevölkerungsgruppen
 - ....
*Maßnahmen zur Erreichung des strategischen Ziels:*
 - Der DAFV organisiert als Dachverband in 2019 mehrere Gemeinschaftsfischen für Schwerbeschädigte Anglerinnen und Angler sowie deren Angehörige mit Rahmenprogramm und aktiver Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit
 - Der DAFV ist Schirmherr für mehrere Jugendveranstaltungen 
 - Der DAFV erarbeitet ein Konzept zum Thema  "Integration durch Angeln" (könnte nen politischer Knaller sein)
 -...

*Strategisches Ziel 2:*
 Ein strategisches Ziel ist die aktive Gestaltung der natur- und umweltschutzrechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen und Gesetzgebungen zur Förderung des Angelns für alle Interessierten Bürgerinnen und Bürger.  
*Handlungsfelder im Strategischen Ziel:*
 - aktive Beteiligung an Gesetzgebungsverfahren 
 - Niedrigschwelligkeit des Angelns fördern
 - Naturschutz durch Nutzung
 -...
*Maßnahmen zur Erreichung des strategischen Ziels:*
*-* der DAFV unterstützt ab sofort aktiv und fianziell die Klage der Organisation Anglerdemo
 - Der DAFV legt ein Konzept für die bundesweite Vereinheitlichung der Zugangsregelungen (Fischereischein, Altersgrenzen etc.) für das Angeln bis Ende 2018 vor 
 -...

*Strategisches Ziel 3:*
 Der DAFV arbeitet mit den zur Verfügung stehenden finanziellen Mitteln der Mitglieder transparent, wirtschaftlich und effizient. 
*Handlungsfelder im Strategischen Ziel:*
 - Digitalisierung
 - interne Kommunikation 
 - usw. usw. usw.

*Das kann man alles nach Belieben ergänzen und weiterführen. Ganz normale Herangehensweise zum Schaffen einer langfristigen und ggü. den Mitgliedern abrechenbaren Strategie* 
*Sowas erwarte ich als absolute Grundlagenarbeit!!! Derzeit gibts auf der Homepage oder sonstwo nichts dergleichen. Jetzt wahllos mit Maßnahmen um sich zu werfen (Zeitschrift, Ausweis etc.) ohne ein strategisches Konzept zur Einordnung dieser Maßnahmen zu haben ist sinnloser Aktionismus. *
 (Tschulligung, wollte nicht schreien....)

 Ich behaupte mal, dass ich euch so eine Diskussionsgrundlage in zwei bis drei Tagen ausformuliert und präsentationsbereit mit schönen bunten Bildchen fertig machen könnte ohne Ahnung von euren internen Strukturen und Prozessen zu haben. 

 Dass das dann natürlich inhaltlich diskutiert und angepasst wird ist doch klar. Man muss doch nur bei den strategischen Zielen Einigkeit herstellen. Die konkreten Diskussionen fangen dann bei der Maßnahmenebene (z.B. C+R, Abschaffung Fischereischein usw.) an.



 Bitte kommt doch einfach mal mit sowas um die Ecke


----------



## smithie (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



tibulski schrieb:


> Mal sehen was geht ... bin jetzt aber raus, habe morgen früh hier in Bonn im Ministerum einen Termin um die Interessen der Angler auf Bundesebene zu vertreten.


2 Sachen dazu:

1) Bitte macht euch bewusst und tretet so auf, dass ihr die Interessen der euch (verbliebenen) angeschlossenen (organisierten) Angler vertretet. Aber bei Leibe nicht "der Angler".

2) Das ist schön, dass Du dort Interessen vertrittst.
Woher willst Du wissen, dass es die Interessen der (organisierten) Angler sind? (und bitte keine Delegierten/LV Argumente - ich meine die Leute, die den DAFV schlussendlich bezahlen)
Welche Positionen vertrittst Du denn dort? Oder ist das ein Thema für "intern am Wochenende"?


Es ist mir unbegreiflich, warum man ein dermaßene Angst davor hat, öffentlich Position zu beziehen - es sei denn, es liegt an meiner Position selbst.
Dann aber generell "gute Nacht"!


----------



## Rheinangler (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

_ Zitat von tibulski:
Mal sehen was geht ... bin jetzt aber raus, habe morgen früh hier in Bonn im Ministerum einen Termin um die Interessen der Angler auf Bundesebene zu vertreten._


Ich verstehe mittlerweile, dass der Karren vor allem durch Vorturner, die nicht das geringste mit dem "Angeln an sich" zu tun haben, tief in den Dreck gefahren wurde. 

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass Verbandspräsidentin noch nie eine Angelrute in der Hand hatte bzw. dieses Hobby aktiv betreibt / betrieben hat. 

Insofern ist sie für mich von vorn herein für diesen Job keine optimale Besetzung. Es sei denn, Sie ist eine kraftvolle, kompromisslose Streiterin für dieses Hobby mit guten Kontakten zu Politik und Presse und nicht völlig beratungsresistent. 

Das ist aber offensichtlich nicht der Fall, wie schon mehrfach erkennbar war und ist. Der Fisch stinkt hier also vor allem am Kopf.... Ich erkenne hier große Ähnlichkeit mit politischen Strukturen, wo auch Ministerien nach persönlicher Zuneigung / Vitamin B und nicht nach Eignung vergeben werden.

Wenn es unser Verband schafft, dass endlich echte Fachleute die Ideengeber sind, und die aktuellen Vorturner einfach mal zur richtigen Zeit Ihren ahnungslosen Mund halten, wären wir schon ein ganzes Stück weiter. Besser noch - es finden sich wortgewandte Vorturner mit echtem Fachwissen um den Angelsport. Das würde auch die Unterverbände und Vereine mitreißen.

Denn das "Angeln an sich" ist doch das, worum es der Basis geht. 

Also Angeln in seiner ursprünglichen Form, wie viele von uns es noch als Jugendliche in den 80ziger Jahren genießen durften. 

Irgendwann ging es dann los: lebender Köfi verboten, Setzkescher verboten, Wettkämpfe verboten, Schutzgebiet für Gänse, Schutzgebiet für andere Federviecher, usw., usw., usw.....

Von "UNSEREM" Verband erwarte ich eigentlich nicht viel. 

Ich persönlich möchte nicht noch weitere Verbote und Einschränkungen hinnehmen müssen und unser Hobby wieder ins rechte Licht gerückt wissen. Bestehende Verbote und Einschränkungen müssen auf Sinnhaftigkeit hinterfragt werden und ggfls. um deren Aufhebung gekämpft werden. 


Stillstand und Duldung der aktuellen Gemengelage ist  Rückschritt - die Angelgegner sind rastlos und werden permanent an unseren Interessen sägen.

Unser Verband muss endlich aus der Sünderecke rauskommen, wir brauchen nicht den Bückling vor den ganzen Öko - Fanatikern und fehlgeleiteten, lobbyorientierten Politiker(-innen) zu machen. 

Die Angler und Angelvereine sind in Deutschland im Bereich Naturschutz ganz weit vorne. 

Das muss hervorgehoben werden. Wiederansiedlung von Fischarten, Gewässerreinigung, etc.. Wir machen soviel Gutes - in der Öffentlichkeit versucht man uns aber immer als tumbe Trophäenjäger und Fischmörder hinzustellen. 

Zum Dank für unsere Tätigkeiten zum Wohle der Natur werden wir immer mehr aus der Natur rausgedrängt. Schutzgebiete wo man hinschaut. Die schönsten Angelplätze dürfen plötzlich nicht mehr aufgesucht werden - wegen völlig irrsinniger EU - Regularien und Willkür. Aalfangverbote - ohne Besatzmaßnahmen durch Angler wäre der Fisch lange weg.

Wie konnte es soweit kommen, dass ein Angler sich strafbar dafür macht, wenn er voller Stolz nach Fang eines großen Fisches diesen dann fotografiert und wieder unversehrt in sein Element entlässt???? Was soll sowas? 

Wir sind in Deutschland nicht nur Fussballweltmeister sondern auch Weltmeister im erfinden neuer Verbote und Beschränkungen. ES REICHT - NEIN ES IST SCHON ZUVIEL!!!

Ich erwarte von unserem Verband, dass er solchen Schwachsinnsregelungen vehement entgegentritt und zumindest *akzeptable Kompromisse* aushandelt. 

Z.B. Schutzgebiet für Gänse am Rheinufer ist i.O., aber es muss ein Zugangskorridor und ein Uferbetretungsrecht für Angler erhalten bleiben. Die Gänse waren schon immer da - auch mit Anglern am Gewässer. Plötzlich stören die Angler und dürfen nicht mehr ran - für mich nicht nachvollziehbar und Willkür. 

Z.B. Wieso wird der Kormoranschutz in Deutschland mit so einer Inbrunst betrieben? Weil die Viecher sichtbar sind, lautstarke Interessenvertreter haben und Fische eben nicht. Der Schaden der durch diesen gut gemeinten - aber völlig überzogenen - Schutz entsteht ist aber riesig. Nicht nur wirtschaftlich sondern auch ökologisch. Wir Angler werden so dargestellt, als wären wir gegen Kormorane, weil wir in einem Interessenkonflikt mit den Fischräubern stehen. Das ist aber Käse und lediglich ein Randthema - es geht um weit mehr. Die Viecher vernichten ganze Fischbestände - unbemerkt, weil unter Wasser. 

Auch wenn ich schrieb, dass ich nicht viel von unserem Verband erwarte, so ist doch klar, dass es im Detail schon eine Menge an Arbeit ist - gerade wenn man in die regionalen Probleme einsteigt.

Das zeigt die Komplexität des ganzen Problems noch deutlicher - es ist letztlich nicht nur der Oberverband, der hier versagt. Auch die kleinen Verästelungen auf regionaler Ebene sind von dem Bückling- und Sündersyndrom befallen....

Wir Angler (incl. der Vereine, Verbände etc.) müssen insgesamt wieder selbstbewusster und mehr auf unsere eigenen Interessen konzentriert auftreten. Reicht man den "Gegenspielern" den kleinen Finger, wird der ganze Arm abgerissen.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



tibulski schrieb:


> Verbandsarbeit zu machen ist viel schwerer, als über  Verbandsarbeit zu reden.
> 
> 
> Mal sehen was geht ... bin jetzt aber raus, habe morgen früh hier in Bonn im Ministerum einen Termin um die Interessen der Angler auf Bundesebene zu vertreten.




Servus Olaf,

Vereinsarbeit zu machen ist viel schwerer, als über Vereinsarbeit zu reden.

Aber wenn ich übermorgen in der Mitgliederverammlung auf die Frage und Kritik, wie ich den Verein vertrete, antworten würde:
Ich führe neuen Mitgliedersausweise ein
und
ich kümmere mich um neue IT, moderne Hardware und Vereinssoftware,
dann wäre ich mein Amt los, denn auch von einem Ehrenamtlichen erwartet man Ernsthaftigkeit.


Du vertritts Angler in Bonn; schön, aber hast du dich auch mit den Anglern abgestimmt?


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich übermorgen in der Mitgliederverammlung auf die Frage und Kritik, wie ich den Verein vertrete, antworten würde:
> Ich führe neuen Mitgliedersausweise ein
> und
> ich kümmere mich um neue IT, moderne Hardware und Vereinssoftware,
> dann wäre ich mein Amt los, ....



Man, Mann, Mannn ...

da kommt mir eine Idee :m
Warum istr mir das nicht schon längst eingefallen #6


----------



## kati48268 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Die haben aber mitgelesen, Toni.
Da kommst du net mehr raus.


----------



## kati48268 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ist bestimmt übersehen worden, ich hol's noch mal hoch, vielleicht mag die Redaktion sich ja noch dazu äußern.


kati48268 schrieb:


> Zunächst war ich ja beeindruckt von dem Aufschlag; ab dem 1.3. ist R&R hier 'voll' drin und schon kommt so ein Knaller wie das Schneiderlöchner Interview.
> Das Thema war noch gar nicht ausgeschlachtet, da folgt direkt am 2ten die DAFV-Nummer, die sich aber eher wie eine ***vorlage der Präsine als denn als Interview darstellt.
> 
> Aber alles ohne jeden Kommentar, ohne Erklärung warum und wann und wieso...
> ...


----------



## Ørret (9. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/677-avn-meeresfischen.html

Vllt die bessere Alternative zu der DAFV Veranstaltung....


----------



## Wegberger (12. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,

Zitat tibulski:



> Hallo,
> 
> ich will nur sagen, dass ich natürlich alle Eure Beiträge gelesen habe.Ich nehm das mit und wir werde das am Wochenende intern thematisieren. Melde mich dann.
> 
> ...



Und ?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Zitat tibulski:
> 
> ...





Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Zitat tibulski:
> 
> ...



Geduld 

Man ist in sich gegangen..und findet nun nicht wieder hinaus


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

ja, und?
was ist jetzt?
ob da noch was kommt? 
Oder Maulkorberlass?


----------



## Kochtopf (12. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Geduld
> 
> Man ist in sich gegangen..und findet nun nicht wieder hinaus



So ein Enddarm ist eine verschlungene Angelegenheit


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> So ein Enddarm ist eine verschlungene Angelegenheit



und sehr dunkel dort. Da kann man sich schnell verlaufen.


----------



## wilhelm (12. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

*Alles falsch*,tagesablauf tibu....i .
Montag 1. Bild Zeitung lesen, 2. Kaffee kochen und Tassen spülen,3. Wochenende bequatschen , 4. Fußballbundesliga Ergebnisse einordnen, 5, Chef begrüßen oooohh ist ja schon Mittagspause.

Anglerboard ??????? da war doch noch was?

Wie sagte der Franz ? Schaun mer mal.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Wäre nicht so verwunderlich wenn man zu dem Ergebnis gekommen ist, dass sich die Auseinandersetzung mit uns immer noch nicht lohnt.

Dann ist es halt so, wenn ich auch die Hoffnung nicht aufgebe. 

Bevor mir jetzt wieder jeder erklärt, wie aussichtslos meine Hoffnungen sind, möchte ich zu bedenken geben, daß auch die austretenden Verbände nichts auf die Beine stellen und somit ein Vakuum bleibt. 

Es wäre wichtig eine Alternative zu haben.

Also stellt sich mir die Frage, welcher ausgetretene Verband taugt am ehesten?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Oder Maulkorberlass?



Möglicherweise "nur" die vertrackte Situation einer AB gerechten Antwortfindung


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

ich befürchte, da kommt nix mehr.
Weil sie tatsächlich nichts weiter als nen maschinenlesbaren Verbandsausweis vorzuweisen haben.
weil hier (aus meiner Sicht berechtigt) Befürchtungen geäußert wurden, dass dieser Ausweis uns alle eher schädigen kann (Kontrollfunktion)
Sie haben nicht damit gerechnet, dass ihnen hier auch ohne Thomas heftiger Gegenwind ins Gesicht bläst.


----------



## Wegberger (12. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

*Herr Lindner,

wir warten ?*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> *Herr Lindner,
> 
> wir warten ?*



Gut gebrüllt Löwe. Meinst du ernsthaft, so kommt es zu einer Kommunikation auf Augenhöhe?


----------



## Wegberger (12. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Frank,



> Gut gebrüllt Löwe. Meinst du ernsthaft, so kommt es zu einer Kommunikation auf Augenhöhe?



Ich erwarte erstmal gar nichts. 

Aber Herr Lindner wollte sich ja melden. Also fangen wir doch beim kleinsten Nenner an. Und daran bemessen wir dann, in dieser neuen Zeit (nach Thomas), die Glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Das Problem ist, die machen einfach nichts. und ganz ehrlich, wenn ich an deren Stelle wäre, würde ich es in sofern genau so machen, das ich mir den Zores hier nicht antun würde.

Egal was sie machen, sie werden nie genug liefern, um hier alle zufrieden zu stellen. Also wenn ich den "Plebs" nicht ruhig stellen kann, warum sollte ich darauf Energie verschwenden.

Wenn wir wollen, das sie sich rühren, sollten wir nicht jedesmal vors Schienbein treten, und wenn sie uns einen Finger reichen, dann zieht man sanft an der Hand.

Und nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin derzeitig nicht mal in einem Verein, also dem Verband nicht verbunden. 

Herr Lindner macht, was sein Dienstherr ihm aufträgt, und wenn sie auch versuchen, die Wogen zu glätten (bitte nicht wertend verstehen), so lassen die sich nicht am Ring durch die Nase vorführen.

Ich halte es ja gerne mit Ton Steine Scherben, Macht kaputt, was euch kaputt macht, aber im fortgeschrittenen Alter frage ich mich auch, und was kommt dann|bigeyes


----------



## kati48268 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn wir wollen, das sie sich rühren, sollten wir nicht jedesmal vors Schienbein treten, und wenn sie uns einen Finger reichen, dann zieht man sanft an der Hand.
> Die Erfahrung aus rund 3 Jahrzehnten VDSF & nun 5 Jahre DAFV:
> Du kannst auch nett und freundlich sein, abwarten & hoffen, kooperation deinerseits bieten,...auch dann wird nix passieren.
> Der Basis oder auch sonst wem, wurde wenn, dann der A*** zum Lecken hingehalten, aber sicherlich nichts gereicht.
> ...


Über Alternativen zum gegenwärtigen Katastrophenverband wurde hier bereits reichlich diskutiert, z.B. die auch von Schneiderlöchner angesprochene Variante, Anglergruppe im DFV.
Und es wird durch ausgetretene Verbände bereits an anderen, weiteren Alternativen gestrickt, wobei ich diese teilweise als erschreckend naiv, kurzsichtig & fachlich unterirdisch beurteile (kann dazu nicht mehr veröffentlichen).

Letztlich gilt aber immer:
kein Bundesverband ist immer noch besser als dieser.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

"Herr Lindner macht, was sein Dienstherr ihm aufträgt, und wenn sie auch versuchen, die Wogen zu glätten (bitte nicht wertend verstehen), so lassen die sich nicht am Ring durch die Nase vorführen."

Nun, dann lese doch mal die Postings von Tibulski!

Im Grunde hat er versuchst uns am Nasenring vorzuführen.
Und weil ihm dies nicht gelungen ist, kommt jetzt auch nichts mehr.


----------



## kati48268 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Nun, dann lese doch mal die Postings von Tibulski!


Ich sehe vor allem den Spagat im Format einer Elbbrücke zwischen dem Eingangstext und den Postings.

Tibulski versucht(e) zu dem selbstherrlichen, realitätsfernen, schon absurden Text, 
den Frau Dr. über ihn hat hier rein drücken lassen, 
schön Wetter zu machen und doch noch irgendwie die Kurve zu kriegen,
was nicht gelingt, denn der offizielle Text ist maßgebend,
nicht das nachfolgende Weichspül-Gesülze.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Da sind wir uns mal wieder völlig einig Kati


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Und so hat Frau Doktor dem Lügenboard 2.0 das Vertrauen entzogen...(?):vik:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Über Alternativen zum gegenwärtigen Katastrophenverband wurde hier bereits reichlich diskutiert, z.B. die auch von Schneiderlöchner angesprochene Variante, Anglergruppe im DFV.



Auch da werden die gleichen hier meckern..., einigen kann man es leider nie Recht machen.






> Und es wird durch ausgetretene Verbände bereits an anderen, weiteren Alternativen gestrickt, wobei ich diese teilweise als erschreckend naiv, kurzsichtig & fachlich unterirdisch beurteile (kann dazu nicht mehr veröffentlichen).



Und man sieht es hier schon, noch nicht einmal etwas offizielles und das Ding, egal was jemand vor hat, ist von vorne herein schon schlecht.:m

 



> Letztlich gilt aber immer:
> kein Bundesverband ist immer noch besser als dieser.


 
Und genau nach dieser Pauschalaussage würde ich hier als Verbandler kein Wort mehr schreiben... , man will einfach nicht..., treffender konnte man das nicht dokumentieren.:m


----------



## Windelwilli (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Im Worte verdrehen seid ihr allesamt Meister. |uhoh:

Der Bundesverband ist in der Bringschuld, nicht anders herum.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Im Worte verdrehen seid ihr allesamt Meister. |uhoh:
> 
> Der Bundesverband ist in der Bringschuld, nicht anders herum.



Der Bundesverband muss hier im Anglerboard überhaupt nichts bringen, rein gar nichts.

An anderer Stelle (seiner Homepage, seiner Infopost, eventuell Presse und gegenüber seinen Mitgliedern)... ja...

Hier kann er, muss aber überhaupt nichts, alles rein freiwillig.

Ob es hier nun einigen passt oder nicht, hier im AB hat keiner einen rechtlichen Anspruch auf gar nichts.

Wer das ändern will, der muss das eben mühselig und langwierig über seine Vereine, dann Landesverbände mittels Satzungsänderung einleiten... Ist eventuell doof, ist aber der einzige formell mögliche Weg.

Also alle auf den nächsten JHV'en zur Revolte aufrufen und Anträge stellen (und zwar gültige), damit die Vorsitzenden ein mehrheitlichen Auftrag bekommen.#6

 Oder fangen eure Probleme schon bei simplen Zweizeilern für einen Antrag an zu scheitern...?


----------



## smithie (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Auch da werden die gleichen hier meckern..., einigen kann man es leider nie Recht machen.


Hättest Du als Zitat aus dem Interview kenntlich machen müssen 



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> genau nach dieser Pauschalaussage würde ich hier als Verbandler kein Wort mehr schreiben... , man will einfach nicht..., treffender konnte man das nicht dokumentieren.:m


Du würdest als Verbandler kein Wort mehr schreiben, weil...?
- Du mit evt. pauschaler Kritik nicht umgehen kannst?
- Du kein Interesse hast, die Leute mitzunehmen und eh besser weißt, was gut für das Fußvolk ist?
- es lästig ist, sich mit Meinungen auseinander zu setzen, die nicht meine eigenen sind, auch wenn sie ggf. Mehrheitsfähig sind?
- hier eh niemand versteht, wie gut meine Arbeit ist?
- ... ?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



smithie schrieb:


> - es lästig ist, sich mit Meinungen auseinander zu setzen, die nicht meine eigenen sind, auch wenn sie ggf. Mehrheitsfähig sind?
> ... ?



Wenn sie mehrheitsfähig sind, würden alle Anträge diesbezüglich in den Vereinen durchgehen, dann wäre das Thema innerhalb eines Jahres erledigt...

 Dann bräuchten wir auch überhaupt nicht zu diskutieren, dann wäre alles gaaaanz einfach und in aller Sinne.

 Solange ich aber diese Mehrheiten nirgends sehe, glaube ich erst einmal das Gegenteil. Nämlich, das hier maximal 50 Leute schreiben und es 2 Millionen nicht die Bohne interessiert, was die 50 wollen.


----------



## wilhelm (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Genau deine Einstellung, Dorschgreifer, ist leider auch die Einstellung sehr vieler Menschen.
Wenn man aber was verändern will muss man vielleicht erst einmal auch die Leute die in keinem Verein sind davon in Kenntnis setzen was falsch läuft in der Angelpolitik.
Genau das versuchen einige auch hier im Board, meine Hochachtung dafür.
Ich hoffe das dann genug Angler wach werden und auch in den Vereinen Druck machen für eine bessere Angelpolitik für uns Angler.

Ich kann für mich sagen das ich immer mehr Einschränkungen ertragen musste die letzten 30 Jahre, weil eben unter anderem die Verbände nicht zufriedenstellend gearbeitet haben.

Als eine Lobby Vertretung , für nach Aussage des Verbandes,  alle Angelfischer erwarte ich einfach mehr Infos und mehr Lobbyarbeit.

Auch hier im Anglerboard mit weit über 100 000 Usern/ Anglern.


----------



## smithie (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Solange ich aber diese Mehrheiten nirgends sehe, glaube ich erst einmal das Gegenteil. Nämlich, das hier maximal 50 Leute schreiben und es 2 Millionen nicht die Bohne interessiert, was die 50 wollen.


Über den (unmöglichen) formellen Weg brauchen wir denke ich nicht zu diskutieren, deswegen holst Du den ja auch immer an passender Stelle aus der Schublade.

Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass 50 (Verbandler) der Meinung sind, Mehrheiten zu vertreten und das ja auch faktisch (wie auch immer) tun, ohne, dass sie sich eine Bohne dafür interessieren, wie es tatsächlich bei den Vertretenen aussieht und was die wollen.

Und das ist eben keine Bringschuld an den Vertreter, sondern das ist eine Bringschuld des Vertreters!


----------



## kati48268 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wenn sie mehrheitsfähig sind, würden alle Anträge diesbezüglich in den Vereinen durchgehen, dann wäre das Thema innerhalb eines Jahres erledigt...


Ach komm, für solche Platitüden bist du selbst zu lang dabei.
Wie die Realität bei der Reformfähigkeit aussieht, weißt du. 
Und dieses Phänomen betrifft ja nichtmal nur Anglerverbände.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nämlich, das hier maximal 50 Leute schreiben und es 2  Millionen nicht die Bohne interessiert, was die 50 wollen.


Das Problem ist eher, dass es 2 Millionen nicht die Bohne interessiert, was ihre "Interessenvertreter" wollen, machen oder nicht machen.
Aber meckern über den Ist-Status können die Meisten trotzdem.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Genau deine Einstellung, Dorschgreifer, ist leider auch die Einstellung sehr vieler Menschen.
> .



Das hat mit Einstellung nichts zu tun, das sind die Mitglieder.

 Ich kenne Vereine, die beschränken sich über Mitgliedsanträge mittlerweile so, dass es einem Gruselt, weil eine Maus der anderen nichts gönnt.

 Da werden Mindestmaße für Weißfische festgesetzt, obwohl das Fischereigesetz überhaupt keine vorschreibt, genauso bei Hechten, 20cm mehr als im Fischereigesetz, Zander 10cm mehr als im Fischereigesetz, verlängerte Schonzeiten, Kunstköderverbote für Gastangler, verlängerte Gewässersperren usw....

 Da ist es immer5tagesabhängig, wer an einer JHV teilnimmt. Und der Vorstand hat keine Wahl, der muss sich Mitgliedsentscheidungen fügen.

 Die Bösen sind also oft nicht die Vorstände, sondern die einzelnen Mitglieder (also der normale einzelne Angler) selbst.

 Selbst beim Thema Anglerdemo machen die komplett dicht und wehe, der Vorstand überweißt auch nur einen Cent von dem Geld der Mitglieder..., wenn was über ist, ist dafür gefälligst Fisch zu besetzen...

 Die haben in der Masse keinen Weitblick, sondern denken nur an sich und ihrer unmittelbaren Vorteile...

 Ich glaube viele hier kennen die Realität in einigen Vereinen überhaupt nicht...

 Meine Einstellung ist eine ganz andere, das hilft mir allerdings bei dem Gegenwind überhaupt nicht.

 Ändern wird sich da wenn überhaupt, erst etwas, wenn die ältere Garde nicht mehr da ist, die leider in der Masse zu den Versammlungen gehen, Junge sieht man in unserer Region zumindest nur mit einem maximalen Anteil von 5% der Teilnehmer.

 Aber am Wasser sind die Jungen auch die, die am Meisten meckern..., nur keiner von denen geht zur Versammlung und da krankt das System.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ach komm, für solche Platitüden bist du selbst zu lang dabei.
> Wie die Realität bei der Reformfähigkeit aussieht, weißt du.
> Und dieses Phänomen betrifft ja nichtmal nur Anglerverbände.



Habe ich ja gerade geschrieben..., dass man sich lieber weiter einschränkt, als Einschränkungen abzubauen...




> Das Problem ist eher, dass es 2 Millionen nicht die Bohne interessiert, was ihre "Interessenvertreter" wollen, machen oder nicht machen.
> Aber meckern über den Ist-Status können die Meisten trotzdem


 
 Genau, und die 2 Millionen müssen endlich mal den Allerwertesten hochkriegen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



smithie schrieb:


> Über den (unmöglichen) formellen Weg brauchen wir denke ich nicht zu diskutieren, deswegen holst Du den ja auch immer an passender Stelle aus der Schublade.
> 
> Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass 50 (Verbandler) der Meinung sind, Mehrheiten zu vertreten und das ja auch faktisch (wie auch immer) tun, ohne, dass sie sich eine Bohne dafür interessieren, wie es tatsächlich bei den Vertretenen aussieht und was die wollen.
> 
> Und das ist eben keine Bringschuld an den Vertreter, sondern das ist eine Bringschuld des Vertreters!



Das Vereinsrecht ist nun einmal wie es ist, ich hätte so gerne einiges anders..., gegen die formellen Schranken kann man aber leider nichts machen. Selbst für Satzungsänderungen sind die Hürden recht hoch, teilweise berechtigt, an einigen Stellen aber tödlich.


----------



## smithie (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das Vereinsrecht ist nun einmal wie es ist, ich hätte so gerne einiges anders..., gegen die formellen Schranken kann man aber leider nichts machen. Selbst für Satzungsänderungen sind die Hürden recht hoch, teilweise berechtigt, an einigen Stellen aber tödlich.


That's the problem... :/


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

und wir warten und warten und....

Ich glaub da kommt nichts mehr.
Schade.
Passt aber voll und ganz zu dem was wir jahrelang miterleben durften.


----------



## Wegberger (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,



> Ich glaub da kommt nichts mehr.


Eigentlich sind die hier ja auch fehl am Platze. O. Lindner sollte eher im Nabu- oder Petraboard schreiben. Naturschützer und Angelgegner dann unter sich.

Und dabei bleibe ich .... bis sich mich eines besseren Belehren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

da muss ich Dir leider Recht geben.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

So, jetzt habe ich mich auch mal durch den Strang getankt. Mitte letzter Woche teilte Olaf Lindner hier im Strang mit, er träfe sich mit dem Präsidium des DAFV am WE, danach wolle er mehr schreiben und berichten.

Ich stelle fest, dass es nun Donnerstag Abend ist und bislang noch nichts kam. Hat er vielleicht einen Maulkorb bekommen?

Wie sollen die zeitgemäßen angelpolitischen Positionen besetzt werden?

Bekomme ich nach etwa einem Jahr vielleicht noch eine Antwort auf meine Anfrage anden DAFV, was dieser unter dem Begriff *„gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“ *in Bezug auf folgende Punkte versteht:

_-	Verwendung des Setzkeschers (Stichwort Lebensmittelsicherheit von gefangenen Fischen)
-	Anlanden des (Raub-) Fisches ohne Unterfangkescher (z.B. durch Kiemengriff)
-	Verwendung von Anzahl und Art der Haken (Stichworte: Hakenform, Paternoster, Drilling)
-	Zurücksetzen von nicht geschonten Fischen (also außerhalb von Schonzeit und Schonmaß)
-	Lokale Verwendung von Entnahmefenster 
-	Angeln an Forellenteichen „putt and take“ (sog. Angelzirkus)
-	Messen, Wiegen und Fotografieren von gefangenen Fischen
-	Art der Verwertung von gefangenen Fischen
-	Durchführung von Wettangeln (Stichworte: Königsfischen, Vergleichsfischen, Hegefi-schen)
_
Ich denke, da würden schon einige zeitgemäße angelpolitische Positionen drinnen stecken!

Der DAFV hat diesen Begriff im Übrigen selber in seiner Broschüre bzw. in seinen Leitsätzen ( http://www.dafv.de/images/files/leitsaetze_dafv.pdf ) ins Spiel gebracht. Ich finde es überaus peinlich, wenn man dann nach einem Jahr immer noch nicht in der Lage ist, diesen Begriff zu erklären. Bislang kannte ich nur die gfP der Landwirtschaft, die gfP der Forstwirtschaft und die gfP fischereilicher Besatzmaßnahmen. Eine gfP der Angelfischerei ist mir bis dato nicht untergekomme und ich kann mir auch kaum etwas darunter vorstellen. Bedeutete es vielleicht die Verwendung von modernstem Angelgerät und modernsten Techniken der Köderpräsentation? Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Êin hauptamtlicher Pressesprecher braucht Zeit für wohlformulierte Worte,
einfach so frei zu diskutieren und Meinung zu äußern wie wir, geht da nicht,
dafür habe ich schon Verständnis.

Abgesehen davon, wenn der hauptamtliche Sprecher alles nun sagen würde, was die Weiterentwicklung der Angelfischerei betrifft, hätte er nach 2 Sätzen nichts mehr zu sagen und wäre diesbezüglich ohne weitere Arbeit.
...

Denkste, war gut, gell?!

Naja, Gottseidank, kann man ja dann befreit dieser Unannehmlichkeiten der lästigen und belästigenden Angelfischerei sich wieder wertvoller Arbeit, wie der Einführung von modernen Mitgliedsausweisen, widmen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Êin hauptamtlicher Pressesprecher braucht Zeit für wohlformulierte Worte,
> einfach so frei zu diskutieren und Meinung zu äußern wie wir, geht da nicht,
> dafür habe ich schon Verständnis.
> 
> ...



Die E-Mitgliedsausweise sind schon wichtig. So stellen die LVs und der DAFV sicher, dass auch für jedes Vereinsmitglied eine Marke eingelöst wurde. Es soll ja Vereine geben, die das mit der Anzahl der Mitglieder nicht so genau nehmen.  Ich vermute, dass die Verbände mit der Einführung des E-Ausweises einen sprunghaften Anstieg der Mitgliedszahlen bekommen werden und dies dann auf ihre gute Arbeit zurückführen werden. So nach dem Motte: Die Trendwende ist geschafft.


----------



## kati48268 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich finde es überaus peinlich, wenn man dann nach einem Jahr immer noch nicht in der Lage ist, ...


Kannst du dich noch an dieses Zeitloch erinnern,
als nach zig Monaten der Stille die Meldung kam,
_"wir haben ein Logo entwickelt"_.



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es soll ja Vereine geben, die das mit der Anzahl der Mitglieder nicht so genau nehmen.


Es soll sogar Verbände geben, die das nicht so genau nehmen.
Mit dem E-Ausweis sind aber dann Doppel-, Dreifach, ...-Vereins-Mitgliedschaften eindeutig identifizierbar 
und all die Angler, 
die bislang für jede Vereinsmitgliedschaft Verbandsbeiträge zahlen,
werden das dann wohl nicht mehr müssen;
oder etwa doch?! |kopfkrat :m


----------



## Vanner (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich mich auch mal durch den Strang getankt. Mitte letzter Woche teilte Olaf Lindner hier im Strang mit, er träfe sich mit dem Präsidium des DAFV am WE, danach wolle er mehr schreiben und berichten.



Er hat aber nicht gesagt an welchem Wochenende. |kopfkrat Kann also noch dauern mit einer Rückmeldung.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Kannst du dich noch an dieses Zeitloch erinnern,
> als nach zig Monaten der Stille die Meldung kam,
> _"wir haben ein Logo entwickelt"_.
> 
> ...



Also irgendwo in den Statuten des RhFV steht, dass man dann doppelt zahlt.


----------



## smithie (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es soll sogar Verbände geben, die das nicht so genau nehmen.
> Mit dem E-Ausweis sind aber dann Doppel-, Dreifach, ...-Vereins-Mitgliedschaften eindeutig identifizierbar
> und all die Angler,
> die bislang für jede Vereinsmitgliedschaft Verbandsbeiträge zahlen,
> ...


Ist in Bayern (auch) so, 2 Vereine 2x Verbandsbeitrag.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



smithie schrieb:


> Ist in Bayern (auch) so, 2 Vereine 2x Verbandsbeitrag.




Wobei in Bayern eine Begründung vorliegt:
Die Stimmrechte des Vereins beim Verband hängt von der Mitgliederzahl im Verein ab.
Das Mitglied, das doppelt gemeldet ist, wird zweifach vertreten.
Ebenfalls ist es ein versicherungrechtl. Grund. Ein Verein wickelt nur konkrete Versicherungsangelegenheiten eines eigenen gemeldeten Mitglieds ab.

Und bevor wieder stakatomäßig im alten, hoffentlich abgelösten,  Ab Stil die Untersteellung kommt, ich sei Verbandit, aktiver Täter, NEIN, ich gebe sachlich weiter, was mir kommuniziert.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wobei in Bayern eine Begründung vorliegt:
> Die Stimmrechte des Vereins beim Verband hängt von der Mitgliederzahl im Verein ab.
> Das Mitglied, das doppelt gemeldet ist, wird zweifach vertreten.
> Ebenfalls ist es ein versicherungrechtl. Grund. Ein Verein wickelt nur konkrete Versicherungsangelegenheiten eines eigenen gemeldeten Mitglieds ab.
> ...



Der Versicherungsschutz ist auch bei uns die Begründung für die Vereine.

 Passiert etwas und es wurden zu wenige Mitglieder gemeldet, dann gibt es Stress bei der Schadensregulierung wegen Falscher Angaben.


----------



## smithie (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wobei in Bayern eine Begründung vorliegt:
> Die Stimmrechte des Vereins beim Verband hängt von der Mitgliederzahl im Verein ab.
> Das Mitglied, das doppelt gemeldet ist, wird zweifach vertreten.


Das stimmt, ich finde es jedoch nicht richtig.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ebenfalls ist es ein versicherungrechtl. Grund. Ein Verein wickelt nur konkrete Versicherungsangelegenheiten eines eigenen gemeldeten Mitglieds ab.


Das könnte man auch anders lösen, wenn man wollte. 
Wenn's rein um die Versicherung geht, kann es sogar billiger sein, das selbst im Verein zu lösen.


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Einen solchen realen Fall sollte mir mal jemand schildern.
Seit 3 Jahrzehnten begründen Verbände ihre Existenz mit dem Mythos "Versicherung"; lachhaft!


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



bastido schrieb:


> Sag mal Toni, meinst Du nicht, dass auch irgendwann mal gut ist? Ich halte Dich nicht für so einfältig, dass Du nicht weißt, dass auch der letzte überwiegend ebenfalls nicht einfältige Teil der Forengemeinde, inzwischen im Bilde ist was Du von der alten Forenleitung gehalten hast.



Das war in der Situation nötig und -wie inzwischen sich zeigte- immer noch nicht deutlich genug. Von der ehemaligen Forenleitung sprach ich nicht mal, bin aber immer noch guten Mutes, dass manche user endlich den Stil ändern.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Einen solchen realen Fall sollte mir mal jemand schildern.
> Seit 3 Jahrzehnten begründen Verbände ihre Existenz mit dem Mythos "Versicherung"; lachhaft!



Aber es geht ja nicht um die Begründung des Verbandes für sein Dasein an sich, seine Existenzberechtigung, sondern warum bei bestehender Struktur es  Doppelmitgliedschaften gibt.
Deswegen braucht es keinen konkreten Fall.
Aber:
Welcher Fall fehlt dir? Der Gewässerwart, der sich bei Ausübung des Ehrenamtes schwer verletzt? Da ist der Verein zuständig über die nachweislich für ihn gezahlte Versicherung.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Einen solchen realen Fall sollte mir mal jemand schildern.
> Seit 3 Jahrzehnten begründen Verbände ihre Existenz mit dem Mythos "Versicherung"; lachhaft!



Ohne die Versicherung über die Verbände gäbe es kaum einen Grund für Vereine dort Mitglied zu sein. Unsere LVs sind eigentlich mehr Versicherungs- Assekuranzen, als Lobbyisten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Unsere LVs sind eigentlich mehr Versicherungs- Assekuranzen, als Lobbyisten.



Der ist gut, könnte passen|rolleyes


----------



## glavoc (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ohne die Versicherung über die Verbände gäbe es kaum einen Grund für Vereine dort Mitglied zu sein. Unsere LVs sind eigentlich mehr Versicherungs- Assekuranzen, als Lobbyisten.



Jupp, genauso ist es auch mir erklärt worden, auf Nachfrage. Grund: Versicherungsschutz.


----------



## gründler (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

In der heutigen Welt ist es auch sehr schwer eine Versicherung zu finden,das sollte auch dazu gesagt werden.

#h


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

In dem Moment, wo man eine bundesweite Dachorganisation schafft, die Versicherungsschutz für Angelvereine zu vergleichbaren Konditionen anbietet, würden vermutlich viele Vereine aus den LVs austreten. Mal drüber nachdenken. Bei ausreichender Größe einer solchen Dachorganisation, sollte dieser Versicherungsschutz für 1-3 € pro Angler im Jahr zu bekommen sein. Hier kommt es noch ein wenig darauf an, ab der Verein im LBS bleibt, daher die Schwankungsbreite.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



gründler schrieb:


> In der heutigen Welt ist es auch sehr schwer eine Versicherung zu finden,das sollte auch dazu gesagt werden.
> 
> #h



Nur als einzelner Verein, nicht als Verband.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Einen solchen realen Fall sollte mir mal jemand schildern.
> Seit 3 Jahrzehnten begründen Verbände ihre Existenz mit dem Mythos "Versicherung"; lachhaft!



Ich kenne einen solchen Fall, wo diese Mitgliederversicherung zum tragen kam!
Ein mir namentlich bekannter Jungangler, hatte sich damals vor ca. 15 Jahren, beim ungeschickten Hängerlösen am Bach eine Stachelschweinpose ins Auge gerammt.
Er hatte dabei eine Menge Glück, dass Auge war zwar verletzt, aber ist wieder vollständig geheilt.
Diese Versicherung hat damals sogar Lohnausfallkosten für zwei Wochen erstattet, weil der junge Mann noch in Ausbildung war, war dies aber nicht viel.
Mir selbst war es damals gar nicht bewusst, dass man als Vereinsmitglied eine solche Unfallversicherung überhaupt hat und war daher einigermaßen erstaunt, als mir der Junge von seinem Fall erzählte!

Jürgen


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich kenne einen solchen Fall, wo diese Mitgliederversicherung zum tragen kam!
> Ein mir namentlich bekannter Jungangler, hatte sich damals vor ca. 15 Jahren, beim ungeschickten Hängerlösen am Bach eine Stachelschweinpose ins Auge gerammt.
> Er hatte dabei eine Menge Glück, dass Auge war zwar verletzt, aber ist wieder vollständig geheilt.
> Diese Versicherung hat damals sogar Lohnausfallkosten für zwei Wochen erstattet, weil der junge Mann noch in Ausbildung war, war dies aber nicht viel.
> ...



Die UV greift aber nur, wenn es eine Vereinsveranstaltung war.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die UV greift aber nur, wenn es eine Vereinsveranstaltung war.



Du weißt doch das sowas in der Praxis entsprechend "gedreht" wird.
Vielleicht war es auch sogar eine solche Veranstaltung, zeitlich könnte es ein traditionelles Anangeln gewesen sein, weil es zu Saisonstart war, zumindest waren mehrere Vereinsmitglieder damals dabei?

Jürgen


----------



## smithie (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nur als einzelner Verein, nicht als Verband.


Nicht unbedingt, ich hatte damals Angebote für Versicherungen eingeholt, die unter den Verbandsbeiträgen lagen.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die UV greift aber nur, wenn es eine Vereinsveranstaltung war.


 
Hallo.

ja, das dürfte stimmen. Außerdem ist man beim Ableisten des Arbeitsdienstes versichert#h.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Mit "Fall" waren ja eigentlich die Behauptungen gemeint, der Versicherungsschutz platze, wenn der Verein die Mitgliederzahl nicht korrekt meldet oder andere Ammenmärchen dieser Art.

Es gibt zig Vereine, die nicht organisiert sind. Die Kosten für den durch Verbände gesicherten Versicherungsschutz betragen schließlich nur einen Bruchteil der Verbandsabgabe.
Der Zweck eines Verbandes ist selbstverständlich ein viel weitgehender; Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Lobbyismus, Fortbildung, Dienstleistungen für die Vereine,...

Wenn manche Verbände nicht den monopolistischen Zugang zu Verbandsgewässern als Epressungsmittel in der Hand hätten, würden viele Vereine lieber gestern als heute flüchten, weil der Zweck eben meist weniger als mangelhaft erfüllt wird und die Funktionäre & Hauptamtlichen sich mehr als Oberhäupter denn Dienstleister & Angestellte verstehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn manche Verbände nicht den monopolistischen Zugang zu Verbandsgewässern als Epressungsmittel in der Hand hätten, würden viele Vereine lieber gestern als heute flüchten, weil der Zweck eben meist weniger als mangelhaft erfüllt wird und die Funktionäre & Hauptamtlichen sich mehr als Oberhäupter denn Dienstleister & Angestellte verstehen.



Hallo,

sehe ich nicht ganz so. Mein Verband ermöglicht mir für einen, in unserer Gegend, geradezu lächerlich niedrigen Beitrag z.B. die fränkische Seenplatte zu befischen.#h

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

ihr quatscht  seitenlang von Versicherungen.
Da muss sich Tibulski überall durchackern, sollte er doch noch mal hier auftauchen.


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Mein Verband ermöglicht mir für einen, in unserer Gegend, geradezu lächerlich niedrigen Beitrag


Völlig ok & ein guter Zweck für Vereine, sich zu einem Verband zusammen zu schließen.
WENN denn auch Nichtorganisierte einen Zugang zum Gewässer bekommen, ruhig etwas teurer, aber oft werden sie ja ganz ausgesperrt.

Beispiel: in NRW ist das dichte Kanalnetz für sehr viele Angler unentbehrlich. 
Du kriegst als Nichtorganisierter oder als Mitglied in einem Verein der nicht im Verband ist, aber nur ne Tageskarte, zu weiteren Verbandsgewässern nicht mal diese.
Die notwendige Jahreskarte (preislich 4-5 Tageskarten) kriegst du nur, wenn dein Verein im Verband ist.
Das ist ein Erpressungsmittel, wie man an verdammt vielen Vereinen hier sieht, die nur deshalb zähneknirschend drin sind.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn manche Verbände nicht den monopolistischen Zugang zu Verbandsgewässern als Epressungsmittel in der Hand hätten, würden viele Vereine lieber gestern als heute flüchten, weil der Zweck eben meist weniger als mangelhaft erfüllt wird und die Funktionäre & Hauptamtlichen sich mehr als Oberhäupter denn Dienstleister & Angestellte verstehen.



Die Gewässermonopole sind m. E. ein Scheindruckmittel. Denn gerade als Monopolist muss der Verband auch Nicht-Mitglieder Zugang zu den Gewässern gewähren. Ich kann aber verstehen, wenn Vereinsvorstände hier die rechtliche Auseinandersetzung scheuen.


----------



## Angelfischerei (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Zumal der Versicherungsschutz ganz überwiegend nicht im Verbandsbeitrag enthalten ist. In NRW wird dieser durch die Vereine zusätzlich direkt an die Sporthilfe gezahlt.
Jedoch ist die Möglichkeit an diese Versicherung zu kommen an die Verbandsmitgliedschaft gekoppelt.
Und zumindest in NRW überprüft die Versicherung nicht, ob das (Vereins-)Mitglied dem Verband gemeldet ist.


----------



## Patrick333 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Für mich ist der DAFV ganz klar gestorben. Nach dem, was alles in der Vergangenheit abgelaufen ist. Ist mir jetzt auch ziemlich egal, was da auf Seite 1 steht oder nicht...

Zum Glück ist mein Verein auch nicht mehr da drin!


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Patrick333 schrieb:


> Ist mir jetzt auch ziemlich egal, was da auf Seite 1 steht oder nicht...


Lies ihn trotzdem, 
hat was von einem Narzissten. 
_[edit Mod]
_


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die Gewässermonopole sind m. E. ein Scheindruckmittel. Denn gerade als Monopolist muss der Verband auch Nicht-Mitglieder Zugang zu den Gewässern gewähren. Ich kann aber verstehen, wenn Vereinsvorstände hier die rechtliche Auseinandersetzung scheuen.



Sag das mal dem LFV Westfalen Lippe hinsichtlich seiner Lippestrecken..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (17. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Sag das mal dem LFV Westfalen Lippe hinsichtlich seiner Lippestrecken..



Nein, man muss es den geplagten Vereinen sagen und es sollten mal Vereine geben, die dagegen Klagen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (17. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Olaf,

es gibt ausser der klaren und unbekannten Vorstellung wie ihr den DAFV intern weiter entwickeln wollt auch externe, klare Vorstellungen wie sich der DAFV entwickeln soll.
Da sollten wir mal zusammenkommen und darüber reden.
Fakt1: Momentan ist der DAFV ein Trümmerhaufen
Fakt2: Nicht zu erkennen oder publiziert wo es hingehen soll
Fakt3: Pressemitteilungen sind eher ein Zeichen der Hilflosigkeit.

Verbesserung der Struktur.
Vorlegen welche Projekte mit welcher Priorität in welchem Zeitraum angegangen werden sollen.
Permanente Berichte zum Fortschritt der Projekte.
Ein klares, ausdrucksvolles Papier an die Politik über die Ziele/Projekte des DAFV.
Schulung der Mitarbeiter und Vizepräsidenten über politische Lobby Arbeit um die Ziele umzusetzen.
Regelmäßige Presseerklärungen(Anglerbezogen) zu Themen wie WRRL , FFH.
Mit dem ThemaWRRL die Politik vor sich hertreiben.

und... und ... und.
Es gibt viel zu tun, packt es schnell an oder ihre geht schnell vollends unter.
Ich schreibe das weil ich denke dass es einfacher wird, den Dampfer umzusteuern wie ein neues Schiff zu bauen.


----------



## Deep Down (17. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die Gewässermonopole sind m. E. ein Scheindruckmittel. Denn gerade als Monopolist muss der Verband auch Nicht-Mitglieder Zugang zu den Gewässern gewähren. Ich kann aber verstehen, wenn Vereinsvorstände hier die rechtliche Auseinandersetzung scheuen.



Hieran anschliessend: 
Soweit der Verband selbst nicht der Eigentümer des Gewässers ist, kann dies durchaus auch so in seinem Pachtverträgen als Regelung enthalten sein, mithin, dass Gastkarten an Dritte auszugeben sind und zwar ohne Einschränkung auf nur Verbandsmitglieder bzw. deren Mitglieder!
Gerade wenn der Eigentümer und Verpächter der Bund, der Landkreis, die Stadt oder eine Gemeinde ist. Diese achten hier sehr oft auf die Sozialbindung ihres Eigentumes und gewährleisten somit auch Dritten den Zugang. Verantwortlich für die Ausgabe ist dann der Pächter!

Da hilft mit Hinweis auf ein konkretes Verwehren einer Gastkarte die Nachfrage bzw Benachrichtigung des Pächters!


----------



## kati48268 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Dann kommt aber noch die Frage, ob durch Zugang ausschließlich über Tageskarten dem nicht schon genüge getan ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Wenn ich hier die Argumente lese, frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob wir beim DAFV vom Deutschen Angelfischer Verband oder vom Deutschen Angelfischer Versicherer sprechen...


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Wobei die Versicherung von mir nicht ins Spiel geracht wurde, so wie es hier sogleich verdreht wurde, sondern jediglich als eine der 2 Begründungen, warum es Doppelmitgliedschaften beim Landesfischereiverband Bayern gibt.


----------



## Ørret (17. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Seit zehn Tagen nichts mehr gehört von tibulski,dabei schrieb er doch er meldet sich wieder.Finde ich schwach und zeigt tatsächlich das der BV sich wohl gedacht hat, es gibt nicht mehr soviel Gegenwind ohne Thomas.....wohl falsch gedacht,und damit können sie offensichtlichl nicht umgehen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (17. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ich sag doch - Maulkorb! Was für eine armselige Veranstaltung dieser DAFV!

Monsanto-Christel, die nachweislich die Anglerschafft an der Nase herumführt und Versagen als Leistung verkauft. Ein nicht wahrnehmbarer Geschäftsführer und jetzt noch Olaf Lindner mit einem desaströsen Interviewe. Dazu kommt jetzt noch der Maulkorb.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ein guter Pressepsrecher hat keine eigene Meinung gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (17. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ein guter Pressepsrecher hat keine eigene Meinung gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit.



Richtig, er wird nicht für seine Meinung bezahlt!


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Und er hat die klaren Vorstellungen zur Weiterentwicklung priorisiert gesagt.
Das war's und ist es also.
Wir sind informiert und werden wohl auch nichts anderes bekommen.
Eine klare Aussage für uns.


----------



## Jose (17. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Und er hat die klaren Vorstellungen zur Weiterentwicklung priorisiert gesagt.
> Das war's und ist es also.
> Wir sind informiert und werden wohl auch nichts anderes bekommen.
> Eine klare Aussage für uns.


tibulski hat recht:
keine vorstellungen
keine weiterentwicklung.

da gibts dann auch nix zu sagen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Jose schrieb:


> tibulski hat recht:
> keine vorstellungen
> keine weiterentwicklung.
> 
> da gibts dann auch nix zu sagen.



Das traurige ist doch,
dass tibulski klare priorisierte Vorstellungen zur Weiterentwiklung gesagt hat.
Hätte er nichts gesagt, könnte noch Hoffnung bestehen.


----------



## Wegberger (17. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

wer ist tibulski ? |kopfkrat:m
ein Handtäschenträger


----------



## Jose (18. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das traurige ist doch,
> dass tibulski klare priorisierte Vorstellungen zur Weiterentwiklung gesagt hat.
> Hätte er nichts gesagt, könnte noch Hoffnung bestehen.


hat er.

jetzt sagt er nix mehr.

sagt doch genug


also, lass fahren alle hoffnung


----------



## Ørret (18. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Zumindest hat er die neue Seite fertig....
https://www.dafv.de/

Zugegeben chic, aber blendet auch niemanden mehr.


----------



## Jose (18. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Ørret schrieb:


> Zumindest hat er die neue Seite fertig....
> https://www.dafv.de/
> 
> Zugegeben chic, aber blendet auch niemanden mehr.


bestätigt den alten satz: " form follows function"

blendende form, content blaaa


----------



## kati48268 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... klare priorisierte Vorstellungen zur Weiterentwiklung gesagt hat.


Reine Vermutung natürlich:
Das war sein Auftrag in dieser Story.
'Geh da rein und erzähl den Plebs, alles wird toll und wir wissen sogar wie'

Und nun hakt dieses unverschämte Fußvolk auch noch nach.
Das war nicht eingeplant!


----------



## bigpikerLauschi (18. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo
Seit mehr als 40 Jahren bin ich Mitglied in den jeweils zuständigen Angelverbänden.So wie ich das erleben durfte gab es von Anfang an bis heute hier in Deutschland immer das Problem der Uneinigkeit, des gegeneinander Aufreibens, der Demontage,der Destabilisierung.Dies hat seither nur dazu
geführt das die "Gegner" Aufwind bessere Lobbyarbeit und noch leichtere Zustimmung in Ihrem bemühen uns zu Tierquälern zu machen, bekommen haben.Unsere ganz Speziellen Probleme
finden wir nicht in Holland,England,Belgien Dänemark Schweden
u.v. mehr.TYPSCH Deutsch?Darum ist meine klare Meinung
dazu das es nur vorwärts gehen kann wenn die Angler und
Anglerinnen in Deutschland an einem Strang ziehen und den
Verband Voll und ganz Unterstützen und das Vertrauen geben.Das man u. Frau auch bereit ist zu Diskutieren nicht nur Rum********n statt konstruktive Kritik zu üben und nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen.Was haben wir für Alternativen?Alleingänge wie Saarland bringen uns bestimmt nicht weiter.
Wie jeder in seinem nahen Umfeld feststellen kann ist jeder kleine Verein nur um Mitglieder u. Überleben bemüht dem
Nachbarverein eins Auszuwischen, damit leichte Beute für die "Gegner"das erinnert mich an Astrix u. Obelix mit Ihrem Dorf inmitten der Römischen Übermacht!Und ein ganz wichtiger Punkt meiner Meinung nach:Wer von uns will denn überhaupt
diese Arbeit mit der negativen Resonanz aus den eigenen Reihen noch machen????Die meisten die Lauthals rumquiken
sind doch diejenigen die nur lieber angeln gehen wollen Oder??



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Und der nächste _"Neu"_-Jubelperser, der sich direkt mit starker Meinung aber ohne Argumente ins Politikforum stürzt...


bigpikerLauschi schrieb:


> Darum ist meine klare Meinung
> dazu das es nur vorwärts gehen kann wenn die Angler und
> Anglerinnen in Deutschland an einem Strang ziehen und den
> Verband Voll und ganz Unterstützen und das Vertrauen geben.


Vielleicht solltest du dich erst mal einlesen, damit du verstehst, warum & wohin das mit dem Vertrauen gespült worden ist.
Es muss doch nicht stets von Neuem erklärt werden; fang einfach hier im Thread bei Seite 1 an.
Über Alternativen findest du dann auch gleich eine ganze Menge.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



bigpikerLauschi schrieb:


> und den
> Verband Voll und ganz Unterstützen und das Vertrauen geben.



Ich wüsste nicht, welche bisherigen DAFV Leistungen dafür auch nur Ansatzweise in Frage kämen? 

Die letzten 5 Jahre waren ein Desaster, die auf Seite 1 von OL geäußerten Zukunftspunkte überwiegend nichtssagend, der kärgliche Rest halbwegs konkret dargelegt dafür aber mit einer höchst fragwürdigen Priorität versehen.

So wird das definitiv nix mit Vertrauen und Unterstützung.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



bigpikerLauschi schrieb:


> Hallo
> Seit mehr als 40 Jahren bin ich Mitglied in den jeweils zuständigen Angelverbänden.So wie ich das erleben durfte gab es von Anfang an bis heute hier in Deutschland immer das Problem der Uneinigkeit, des gegeneinander Aufreibens, der Demontage,der Destabilisierung.Dies hat seither nur dazu
> geführt das die "Gegner" Aufwind bessere Lobbyarbeit und noch leichtere Zustimmung in Ihrem bemühen uns zu Tierquälern zu machen, bekommen haben.Unsere ganz Speziellen Probleme
> finden wir nicht in Holland,England,Belgien Dänemark Schweden
> ...



Der nächste Schläfer... neben dem, normalerweise durchaus diskussionswürdigen (das ist durchaus nicht negativ gemeint) Beitrag disqualifiziert dich der Fullquote als Jubelperser auf ganzer Linie. Bitte geh, deine durchsichtige Taktik verfängt nicht.

Vertrauen muss man sich verdienen, das gilt vor allem für institutionen die mein Geld verbrennen


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



bigpikerLauschi schrieb:


> TYPSCH Deutsch?Darum ist meine klare Meinung
> dazu das es nur vorwärts gehen kann wenn die Angler und
> Anglerinnen in Deutschland an einem Strang ziehen und den
> Verband Voll und ganz Unterstützen und das Vertrauen geben


TYPISCH Deutsch? Was ist das? Nicht mal ein Schlagwort, so sinnfrei ist es, und wird auch nicht aussagekräftiger, egal wer es vergewaltigt.
Aber sage, ist es denn für dich TYPISCH Deutsch,
wenn ein Verband denkt, die Angler Deutscchlands zu vertreten, indem er vorgibt, was die Angler gut heißen müssen; in deinen Worten, den Strang vorschreiben, an dem alle gemeinsam ziehen müssen
oder 
ist es eher TYPISCH Deutsch, wenn ein Verband sich versteht, die Interessen der Angler zu vertreten ohne eigene Meinung vorzugeben und diese vorzuschreiben: also als echter Interessenvertreter?

Wenn Angler Kritik äußern, dann zerfleischen sie sich nicht, sondern wollen ernstgenommen und echt vertreten werden;
wenn der Verband das als Zerfleischen ansieht, dann gibt er zu, die Angler, die er eigentlich vertreten soll, nur zu vergewaltigen.

Vielleicht macht sich der Herr Pressesprecher mal Gedanken über das Wort Vertretungsauftrag.

Petri
Toni
(Zwangsvertretener, der gegen seinen Willen vertreten wird)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Die neue Seite ist modern und übersichtlich gestaltet, auch der neue Ausweis ist dort aufgeführt und ist zeitgemäß.

Jetzt können wir natürlich nicht über die Inhalte der Seite hinwegsehen. Denn dort ist natürlich ein Großteil der "Blödsinn" von der vorherigen Seite.

Natürlich ist eine morderne Internetseite wichtig und ein zeitgemäßer Mitgliedsausweis, jedoch ist die Prioritätenliste anscheinend von hinten nach vorne abgearbeitet worden.

Da liegt also das Problem beim DAFV. Hätte man also an anderer Stelle vorab einen guten Job für Angler gemacht, hätte es keine Kritik am Internetauftritt oder am neuen Ausweis gegeben.

Der DAFV erkennt in meinen Augen nicht die Wünsche und Prioritäten der Angler. Die "arbeiten" für mich weiterhin so, als wenn man bei einem Hausbrand nicht als erstes die Feuerwehr, sondern den Maler für die "optische" anschließende Renovierung anruft...


----------



## Grünknochen (18. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hey,
 es ist echt wichtig, die Haare zurechtzurücken, wenn der Tsunami auf einen zurollt. Hauptsache, man hat ne klare Vorstellung...


M.a.W.: Nix geht über gut verpackte Tütensuppe.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Und haben vor dem Tsunami sogar noch Zeit das Haargel in der (roten) Handtasche zu suchen...


----------



## willmalwassagen (18. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

https://www.dafv.de
Fehler: Verbindung fehlgeschlagen

Manchmal ist das Leben so einfach.   Da steht die ganze Wahrheit.


----------



## Gerris (18. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Moin,

bigpikerlauschi hat schon Recht, daß in der Angelgesellschaft der Anteil an Stinkstiefeln sehr groß ist.
Eigenbrödler, Egoisten und Leute die die Alleinherrschaft anstreben.

Man sieht jedoch klar, daß bigpikerlauschi sich nicht die Mühe gemacht hat, dieses lange Thema durchzulesen.

Dazu noch mal, was sich auf jeden Fall ändern muss, damit sich überhaupt etwas ändert!

Monsanto Kristel muss weg! Ich versuche noch mal genauer zu erklären, warum, und das die Zeit des wartens vorbei ist!

Ich teile das in 4 Bereiche auf:

1. Lobbyarbeit
2. Finanzmittel - wofür und warum?
3. Wichtige Entscheidungen/Unterstützungen
4. Ist Frau Dr. wirklich realitätsfremd?

Zu 1. wir brauchen mehr Lobbyarbeit

Frau Happach Kasan IST/war Mitglied im Bundestag!
Dichter als dort kommt man an Entscheidungsträger nicht ran.
B.z.w. sie sitzt selber an den richtigen Hebeln! Sie geht mit Parteifreunden und anderen Abgeordneten Essen und dabei wird bestimmt nicht nur geschwiegen.
Sie ist eine sehr starke Lobbyistin. Allerdings nicht für uns, sondern für Unternehmen wie Monsanto/Bayer.
Das wird schnell klar, wenn man sich die Vorgänge zum Genmais Mon810 genauer ansieht.
Man sieht, wie stark Frau Doktor für Monsanto gekämpft hat, aber zum Glück gegen Frau Aigner den kürzeren gezogen hat.
Sie wirbt sogar auf ihrer eigen Website für den Genmais! 
Da nennt sie das "Grüne Gentechnik"


Zu 2. :Finanzmittel wofür und warum.

Sie versucht für richtig viel Geld auf die Grüne Woche zu kommen, nimmt viel Geld für den überflüssigen Ausweis in die Hand.
Warum? Wozu? 
Dafür fehlen Geldmittel für die Unterstützung anderer Projekte wie z.B. Anglerdemo. EU Klagen im Allgemeinen, oder die Allgemeinnützigkeit von PETA rechtlich in Frage zu stellen.

Aber genau das ist der Grund! Wer Geld unnötig zum Fenster rauswirft und verprasst, verhindert damit echte Verbandsarbeit zum Wohle der Angelgesellschaft! DAS genau DAS ist das Ziel! Damit kommen wir gleich zu 3.

Zu 3. :Wichtige Entscheidungen werden blockiert, oder verhindert.
Es gibt sicherlich viele gute Ansätze und auch gute Leute im Verband. Aber das letzte Wort hat die Präsidentin! 
Und so lange das so ist, wird da gar nichts passieren! Siehe 4.

Zu 4. Ich las hier oft, daß Frau Doktor realitäsfremd wäre...
Nein, daß ist sie nicht, sie weiss ganz genau was sie macht!
Die Frau ist nicht blöd sondern sehr geschickt!
Sie leistet hervorragende Lobbyarbeit.
Allerdings nicht für uns sondern für die "Gegenseite"!

Sie "zieht ihr Ding durch" gegen alle Kritiker und Wiedersacher.
Mit Hilfe der Ja-sager, Dulder, Gleichgültigen und besonders mit Hilfe derer, die sagen, das wird schon gut man muss ihr nur mehr Zeit geben.

Zum Schluss: Die Angler sind ein erschreckend gutes Beispiel für die Imker! An uns können die Sagen: Seht her, daß wäre uns passiert, wenn Frau Happach Kasan es geschafft hätte, unsere Präsidentin zu werden.

Die Imker haben erfolgreich gegen Genmais geklagt.
Mit Genmaispollen verseuchter Honig, muss als Sondermüll entsorgt werden.
Wäre das auch passiert, wenn Monsanto Kristel die Präsidentin des Imkerverbandes geworden wäre?

Aber warum wollte sie damals Cheffin der Imker werden? 
Tja aus dem Gleichen Grund warum sie es beim DAFV geschafft hat!


----------



## Grünknochen (18. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Happen-Kasachstan macht nach ihrer Verrentung so einige
 Repräsentationsjobs mit Essen gehn und Bild inne Zeitung. Im Fall des DAV (fährt rückwärts genau so schnell wie vorwärts und Rückwärtsfahren macht viel mehr Spaß) geht's um Fish&Eat.
 Watt will man mehr? Läuft...


Und eh ich's vergess: Hinten herum und um ein paar Ecken habe ich aus unsicherer Quelle gehört, sie habe eine viel beachtete Rede gehalten...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Happen-Kasachstan macht nach ihrer Verrentung so einige
> Repräsentationsjobs mit Essen gehn und Bild inne Zeitung. Im Fall des DAV (fährt rückwärts genau so schnell wie vorwärts und Rückwärtsfahren macht viel mehr Spaß) geht's um Fish&Eat.
> Watt will man mehr? Läuft...
> 
> ...



Mit Ironie kann ich nichts anfangen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der nächste Schläfer...



ist er nicht ein "Aufgeweckter", jetzt wo er hier geschrieben hat?

ein aufgewachter Schläfer sozusagen.  Und ist er jetzt wieder eingeschlafen?


----------



## kati48268 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Knapp 1 Jahr ist Tibulski nun im Amt.
Gestern durfte ich mit auf einer LV-JHV (Westfalen und Lippe) wieder überschwengliche Lobhudelei auf den DAFV anhören,
mit der nun üblichen Betonung, dass 
_'seit Anstellung Seggelkes (GF) und Lindners (ÖA) sich doch endlich was tut, der Bundesverband auf dem richtigen Weg ist, die Anzahl der Pressemeldungen zugenommen hat, blablabla'_.

Meine Gegenrede wurde seitens der LV-Führung zwar zur Kenntnis genommen, aber natürlich abgetan und der Großteil des Plenums richtet sich natürlich nach dem, was von vorn vorgegeben wird.

Mein Hinweis an den GF meines Landesverbandes, dass dieser einen ÖA-Mitarbeiter mit einer solch vernichtenden Leistungsbilanz eher heute als morgen feuern würde, wurd natürlich nicht kommentiert, obwohl wir Beide wissen, dass es genauso sein würde.

In mir kam die Frage auf, warum Angler eigentlich so leichtgläubig sind und/oder sich mit so wenig zufrieden geben.
Lindner wurde -wie zuvor Seggelke- als 'der Heilsbringer' angekündigt und verkauft.
Und jetzt, nach 1 Jahr, bleibt man einfach bei dieser Legende - völlig egal, ob es stimmt oder nicht.

Der LV-Präsi Gube vom Rheinischen, der zu Gast war, faselt da ins Mikrofon, _'dass der Bundesverband doch so sehr gegen die Hendricks-Verordnung...'_ und kein Schwein bewirft ihn mit faulen Eiern für eine solch offensichtliche Lüge, stattdessen Applaus, obwohl 2/3 mit Sicherheit nicht mal wussten wovon er da überhaupt redet.

Es wird alles hingenommen - und wenn es nur oft genug gesagt wird, auch als Realität anerkannt. 
Fake News goes Fakt News.

*Meine Bitte an die Redaktion:*
Wenn ihr die Interviews Lindner/Schneiderlöchner auch ins Heft nehmen solltet,
nehmt bitte dort auch eine Gegendarstellung dazu rein.

Ich kann diese Anglermärchen einfach nicht mehr sehen & hören.


----------



## smithie (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> In mir kam die Frage auf, warum Angler eigentlich so leichtgläubig sind und/oder sich mit so wenig zufrieden geben.


Weil man als Angler auch nach dem 12. Schneider-Tag wieder Angeln geht - die Hoffnung bleibt... 

Auch wenn nachweislich gar keine Fische im Gewässer sind...


----------



## Kochtopf (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Da Angler ja bekannt sind, gewiefte Lügner zu sein muss man den DAFV neidlos anerkennen, in dieser Hinsicht echten Stallgeruch zu haben...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Tibulski, wo ist Tibulski?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

________


----------



## doebelfaenger (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> In mir kam die Frage auf, warum Angler eigentlich so leichtgläubig sind und/oder sich mit so wenig zufrieden geben.



Ich denke, es ist eine Mischung aus Obrigkeitshörigkeit und Unwissen.

Sehen wir es doch so: Den meisten Vereinsanglern ist es wichtig, dass die Forellen pünktlich in den Vereinsteich eingesetzt werden und es beim Rentnerstammtisch genügend Getränke gibt. Das ist jetzt gar nicht despektierlich gemeint, es ist einfach so.

Die können und wollen sich dann nicht noch mit Verbands- oder gar Bundesverbandspolitik beschäftigen. Wenn dann der Gesandte des Regionalverbandes zur JHV kommt und sagt: Alles gut beim DAFV, dann glauben die das auch.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Tibulski?

Wer war noch Tibulski ??;+


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

_MOD: Geändert wegen Off-Topic. Danke fürs Verständnis! _


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

-------


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

_MOD: Geändert wegen Off-Topic. Danke fürs Verständnis! _


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Aber
@_*Christian.Siegler*_

Wo bleibt Tibulski?
Sicherlich hast Du Olaf schon mehrfach gebeten, sich zu melden und an der Diskussion teilzunehmen. Und bezüglich Fragen, die infolge des Interviews aufgetaucht sind, nachgehakt. Oder?


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aber
> @_*Christian.Siegler*_
> 
> Wo bleibt Tibulski?
> Sicherlich hast Du Olaf schon mehrfach gebeten, sich zu melden und an der Diskussion teilzunehmen. Und bezüglich Fragen, die infolge des Interviews aufgetaucht sind, nachgehakt. Oder?



einer der besten Beiträge seit langem#6:g


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> einer der besten Beiträge seit langem#6:g



Naja Du 4äugiger Baglimitgegenstand;
da habe ich, bei aller Bescheidenheit, die mir zugrunde liegt, viele davon ...


----------



## Kochtopf (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Naja Du 4äugiger Baglimitgegenstand;
> da habe ich, bei aller Bescheidenheit, die mir zugrunde liegt, viele davon ...



Eigenwahrnehmung != Fremdwahrnehmung


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eigenwahrnehmung != Fremdwahrnehmung



Das sagt noch nichts aus; das ist rein ein Ungleichsoperator, der den Vergleich ermöglicht zwischen Eigenwahrnehmung und Fremdwahrnehmung:
Aber das ist rein akademisch zu sehen, denn das Ergebnis ist klar: false #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Und während wir gerade sinnvoll die Zeit überbrücken, bis Christian, der ja sichtbar meine Frage gelesen hat, antwortet, darf ich meine Frage, um ins TOPIC wieder zu kommen, dezent wiederholen:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aber
> @_*Christian.Siegler*_
> 
> Wo bleibt Tibulski?
> Sicherlich hast Du Olaf schon mehrfach gebeten, sich zu melden und an der Diskussion teilzunehmen. Und bezüglich Fragen, die infolge des Interviews aufgetaucht sind, nachgehakt. Oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

_MOD: Gelöscht wegen Off-Topic. Danke fürs Verständnis! _


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

_MOD: Geändert wegen Off-Topic. Danke fürs Verständnis! _


----------



## Kochtopf (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Und während wir gerade sinnvoll die Zeit überbrücken, bis Christian, der ja sichtbar meine Frage gelesen hat, antwortet, darf ich meine Frage, um ins TOPIC wieder zu kommen, dezent wiederholen:



Topic ist NICHT das Christian uns rechenschaft schuldig ist ob ein Boardie auf Fragen antwortet oder nicht - und noch sind Verlag und Verdammt Vertragspartner - was erwartest du denn was passiert?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

_[MOD: Geändert wegen Off-Topic. Danke fürs Verständnis!_


----------



## Lommel (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Die Antwort wird sich verzögern da diese erstmal von der Rechtsabteilung geprüft wird.

Könnten ja Worte enthalten sein die nicht so ganz politisch korrekt sind.

Also manchmal....


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Topic ist NICHT das Christian uns rechenschaft schuldig ist ob ein Boardie auf Fragen antwortet oder nicht - und noch sind Verlag und Verdammt Vertragspartner - was erwartest du denn was passiert?



Da hast du aber meine Frage nicht ganz gelesen.
Ich fragte Christian, ob er schon nachgehakt hat.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aber
> @_*Christian.Siegler*_
> 
> Wo bleibt Tibulski?
> Sicherlich hast Du Olaf schon mehrfach gebeten, sich zu melden und an der Diskussion teilzunehmen. Und bezüglich Fragen, die infolge des Interviews aufgetaucht sind, nachgehakt. Oder?



Ich habe Herrn Lindner gerade per Mail darum gebeten, hier einige Fragen zu beantworten, die in dieser Diskussion entstanden..


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Danke


----------



## Christian.Siegler (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ich halte Euch dann auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Danke Christian, bin gespannt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

_MOD: Gelöscht wegen Off-Topic. Die Diskussion ging doch  noch weiter. Danke fürs Verständnis. _

_MOD-Anmerkung: Bitte nicht OFF-TOPIC. Hier geht's um den DAFV. Danke! _


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da liegt also das Problem beim DAFV. Hätte man also an anderer Stelle vorab einen guten Job für Angler gemacht, hätte es keine Kritik am Internetauftritt oder am neuen Ausweis gegeben.



Das bringt meinem Eindruck nach das Problem gut auf den Punkt. Ich glaube, derzeit kann der DAFV machen, was er will - da wird gemeckert, weil er das Vertrauen der Anglerschaft weitgehend verloren hat. Sonst würde sich doch niemand ernsthaft über so eine Lappalie wie den Mitgliedsausweis aufregen. Ich würde mich sehr, sehr über ein paar wirklich greifbare Positionen freuen, mit denen wir dann arbeiten können und über die wir diskutieren können. Welche Haltung hat der Verband zu Natura2000 mit den drohenden Verboten? Wie sieht's denn nun mit Catch & Decide aus? Usw, usw. - die Themen liegen doch auf der Straße. Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass es schwer ist, da Einigkeit in den Landesverbänden hinzukriegen. Aber genau daran muss und sollte der Verband arbeiten. Denn sonst bleibt es beim Stochern im Nebel und diesem Eiertanz. Und nach mehreren Jahren im Amt sollte auch Frau H.K. allmählich wissen, was uns Anglern wichtig ist.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

@Georg,
im Großen und Ganzen sind wir sicher Deiner Meinung.
Nur über den Verbandsausweis an sich regt sich kaum einer auf, sondern dass so etwas Priorität hat und zum Beispiel die von Dir angesprochenen Punkte nicht einmal erwähnt werden.

Und Fr, H.K. wird und will niemals wissen, was uns Anglern wichtig ist.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

"Ich glaube, derzeit kann der DAFV machen, was er will - da wird  gemeckert, weil er das Vertrauen der Anglerschaft weitgehend verloren  hat. Sonst würde sich doch niemand ernsthaft über so eine Lappalie wie  den Mitgliedsausweis aufregen." _*Georg Baumann*_

Das trifft m.E. nicht so zu.
Es geht nicht um Gemecker, egal was der Verband macht und auch nicht um Gemecker um Lappalien.

Wenn als Strategie der Weiterentwicklung priorisiert der Mitgliedsausweis genannt wird und die ernsten Probleme des Vertretungsauftrags nicht gesehen, dann rückt der Verband den Ausweis in den Schwerpunkt. Dass man dies kritisiert, hat nichts mit verlorenem Vertrauen und Gemecker um jeden Preis usw. zu tun.


----------



## Wegberger (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,

ich denke tibulski wird nicht mehr hier erscheinen. Seit dem 07.03.2018 00:52 Uhr ist er off.

Dies zeugt aus meiner Sicht von seinen echten gelebten Interesse an seinen Statements und Reaktion der Userschaft.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Zitat:
Hallo,

ich will nur sagen, dass ich natürlich alle Eure Beiträge gelesen habe.Ich nehm das mit und wir werde das am Wochenende intern thematisieren. Melde mich dann.

LG,

Olaf

Das war vor mehr als 2 Wochen.

Ich finde, das ist schon sehr vielsagend.


----------



## Wegberger (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,



> dass ich natürlich alle Eure Beiträge gelesen habe



Lesen kann man schnell ...verstehen könnte dauern. Da hocken jetzt Präsine und tibulski zusammen und versuchen zu entschlüsseln, wovon wir hier schreiben.

Das kann dauern ....


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Nun ja,

die Relativierung von Georg (und somit Rückendeckung für tibulski) bezüglich der hier im Thread geäußerten Kritik am Verband ist auch bemerkenswert.
Ein nachdenkliches Petri ....


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Im Übrigen hatte der Verband beste Aussichten, hier eine Menge Boden gut zu machen. 
Diese Chance wurde vertan in dem Tibulski auch nicht auf eine einzige der konstruktiv geäußerten Kritiken einging, 
Jetzt , über 2 Wochen nach Ankündigung , nach dem WE zu berichten, haben sie es erst recht versaut.
Man versucht uns einfach an der Nase rumzuführen.


----------



## kati48268 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Der Ausweis ist sicher keine Lapalie und ja, er wurde vom DAFV als ein wichtiges Projekt dargestellt.
'Mehr Dienstleistungen für die Mitglieder' oder so ähnlich hieß es doch.
Deswegen sind AUCH die LVs ins Visier zu nehmen, die so einen Dreck einfordern.

Auch würde mir keine "Haltung" zu irgendwelchen Themen reichen, wenn es auch schön wäre, wenn sie überhaupt Haltung hätten.
Wichtiger ist aber, dass sie aus einer Haltung heraus auch mal was MACHEN!

Wer beispielsweise nur den Kommentar von Happach-Kasan zur Hendricks-Verordnung liest, könnte durchaus sagen, 'ok, gar net sooo schlecht'.
Wenn man dann jedoch die Vorgeschichte, die Beteiligung Happach-Kasans, mit einbezieht,
plus das Nachfolgende, dass ausser dem blöden Kommentar NICHTS gegen die Verordnung unternommen wurde & wird,
stattdessen nur der lausige Kommentar als tolle Leistung des DAFV durch die LVs verkauft wird,
ist das Urteil sowohl über die HALTUNG als auch über das MACHEN vernichtend!


----------



## Grünknochen (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das bringt meinem Eindruck nach das Problem gut auf den Punkt. Ich glaube, derzeit kann der DAFV machen, was er will - da wird gemeckert, weil er das Vertrauen der Anglerschaft weitgehend verloren hat. Sonst würde sich doch niemand ernsthaft über so eine Lappalie wie den Mitgliedsausweis aufregen. Ich würde mich sehr, sehr über ein paar wirklich greifbare Positionen freuen, mit denen wir dann arbeiten können und über die wir diskutieren können. Welche Haltung hat der Verband zu Natura2000 mit den drohenden Verboten? Wie sieht's denn nun mit Catch & Decide aus? Usw, usw. - die Themen liegen doch auf der Straße. Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass es schwer ist, da Einigkeit in den Landesverbänden hinzukriegen. Aber genau daran muss und sollte der Verband arbeiten. Denn sonst bleibt es beim Stochern im Nebel und diesem Eiertanz. Und nach mehreren Jahren im Amt sollte auch Frau H.K. allmählich wissen, was uns Anglern wichtig ist.




 Ich sag's mal ganz deutlich. Es reicht absolut nicht aus, zu den von Dir genannten Themen ne Haltung zu haben. Lippenbekenntnisse zu den ganz großen Linien der Politik gibt's - egal aus welcher Richtung - genug. Ich erwarte professionelle und auf allen Ebenen fundierte Analysen und Strategien. So lange ich die nicht zu lesen bekomme, interessiert mich der Laden nicht. Kompetenz ist das Thema. Und da fehlt es an allen Ecken und Kanten... M.a.W.: In den mich interessierenden Themen war der DAfV noch in keinem Fall eine Referenzadresse. Ich habe lediglich zur Kenntnis genommen, dass er existiert. Den in diesem Verband arbeitenden Verantwortlichen müsste ich eigentlich raten, beim LAV Nds oder bei Anglerdemo ein Praktikum zu machen...


*Taten entscheiden über das, was man gewollt hat.*


----------



## Kolja Kreder (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das bringt meinem Eindruck nach das Problem gut auf den Punkt. Ich glaube, derzeit kann der DAFV machen, was er will - da wird gemeckert, weil er das Vertrauen der Anglerschaft weitgehend verloren hat. Sonst würde sich doch niemand ernsthaft über so eine Lappalie wie den Mitgliedsausweis aufregen.



Der DAFV hat nicht nur in der Vergangenheit Vertrauen verspielt, sondern sich nach wie vor eifrigst dabei. Beispiele?

Auf der Info-Veranstaltung des RhFV letzten September habe ich HK gefragt, warum aus ihrer Sicht die Verbände Bay, Nds und Sachsen ausgetreten seien und was sie gedenkt zu unternehmen, diese wieder ins Boot zu holen. Ihre Antwort: Das sei wegen persönlicher Probleme mit ihr so gekommen, aber deswegen würde sie jetzt nicht zurücktreten. Mit der tadellosen Arbeit des DAFV habe das aber nichts zu tun. Da es ein persönliches Problem mit ihr sei könne man da jetzt auch nichts machen. Ist das vertrauenserweckend? 
Auf der gleichen Veranstaltung Lobte sie ihre Arbeit auf EU Ebene. Ihr sei es gelungen in Brüssel ein Angelfischerei-Forum im Europa-Parlament zu starten. Da sich im Auditorium kaum jemand mit den EU-Institutionen auskennt, war das eine bewusste Fehlinformation. Denn was sie 2015 auf der HP des DAFV angekündigt hatte war eine interfraktionelle Arbeitsgruppe der EU-Parlamentes. Hierbei handelt es sich um ein Institut, dass eng am EU-Parlament hängt (auch wenn es kein offizielles Parlamentsgremium ist), für dass das Parlament auch besondere Regeln erlassen hat. Damit ist sie jedoch grandios gescheitert. Nun verkaufte sie den unbefangenen Zuhörern ihr Angelfischerei-Forum als offizielles Institut des EU-Parlaments (daher die Bezeichnung von ihr: Angelfischerei-Forum im Europa-Parlament). Das ist aber eine bewusste Falschinformation. Es gibt keine solchen Foren also Institution im  Europa-Parlament! - Erweckt man so Vertrauen?

Bleiben wir bei Europa. Nehmen wir das avisierte Aalfangverbot in Binnengewässern. Hier rühmt sich HK auch, die verhindert zu haben. Einen Scheixxx hat sie verhindert. Die EU ist irgendwann selber auch den Trichter gekommen, dass sie keinerlei Zuständigkeit in der Binnenfischerei hat. Daher wurde das Ganze nicht weiterverfolgt. Glänzen hätte sie könne, wenn sie sofort auf dieses Problem hingewiesen hätte. Dafür fehlt ihr aber augenscheinlich die juristische Kompetenz. Wie soll man Vertrauen zu jemanden aufbauen, der sich mit fremden Federn schmückt?

Auf der gleichen Veranstaltung rühmte sie sich, wie im Tebulski-Interview damit, dass BAG-Limit verhindert zu haben. Die Einschränkung, dass ihr dies nur für wenige Wochen „gelang“, weil es zum 01.01.2017 kam, machte sie nicht. Da sich die wenigsten auf der Veranstaltung mit dieser Thematik auskanten, hat sie den Zuhörern Sand in die Augen gestreut. – Macht man dies, wenn man vertrauen zurückgewinnen will?

Der maschinenlesbare Mitgliedsausweis ist keine Lappalie, sondere ein Zeichen völliger Planlosigkeit. Er zeigt, dass so etwas eingeführt wird, ohne sich vorher über die rechtliche Möglichkeit im Hinblick auf den Datenschutz Gedanken zu machen. Gena das darf ich doch aber von einem Bundesverband erwarten. So werden alle Vereine in einen Datenschutzverstoß getrieben. Von einem Vereinsvorstand kann ich diese Kenntnisse im Datenschutzrecht nicht erwarten. Aber von einem Bundesverband kann ich das erwarten. Der ganze Beitrag auf der HP des DAFV dazu zeigt aber, dass denen weder bekannt ist, was personenbezogene Daten sich, noch, wie man damit umgeht. Das ist einfach nur peinlich und alles andere, als vertrauenserweckend.

Das Interview von Lindner ist ein PR-Desaster. Dann sollte er besser keines geben. Seine völlige Inkompetenz in Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zeigte Lindner dann aber als Tibulski. Sich anstelle unter seinem Klarnamen hier als Tibulski anzumelden und dann als Jubelperser sein eigenes Interview zu bejubeln wurde spätestens zum zweiten PR-Desaster in dieser Sache, nachdem bekannt war, wer hinter Tibulski steckt. Das dritte PR-Desaster war dann, eine Erklärung zur nächsten Woche anzukündigen und dann auf nimmer Wiedersehen zu verschwinden. Im Zusammenhang mit einem einzigen Interview drei PR-Desaster anzurichten ist schon eine starke Leistung. Wie sollen denn die Angler ernsthaft Vertrauen in die PR-Arbeit eines solchen Pressesprechers haben? 
Vertrauen könnte HK schaffen, indem sie ihre völlig unfähigen Hauptamtlichen entlässt und fähige Leute einstellt. Vertrauen könnte sie im Kleinen schaffen, wenn sie die Fischerprüfung ablegt und im Größeren, wenn sie sich ganz klar von Monsanto distanziert und sagt, mein Einsatz für diese Firma war ein Fehler. Ich bin nun gegen den Anbau von Gen-Pflanzen in der EU und werde auch dagegen eintreten. Vertrauen könnte sie auch schaffen, wenn die Arbeit der Angel-Demo aufgreift und diese ideell und finanziell durch den DAFV unterstützt. Vertrauen könnte sie auch schaffen, wenn sie beweist, dass sie tatsächlich über gute Kontakte zu BT- und EU Parlamentariern unterhält und diese auch für die Angler einsetzt. Solange dies aber alles nicht passiert, kann sie und ihr Verband nicht ernsthaft um Vertrauen werben. Hier ist jeglicher Kredit verbraucht. – Es ist eben nicht so, dass auf den Verband eingehauen wird, egal, was er macht. Es gäbe Wege für eine Umkehr, nur werden diese eben nicht ergriffen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

und wenn jede konstruktive Kritik gleich als Meckern abgetan wird, kann man auch keinen Blumentopf mehr gewinnen.


----------



## Ørret (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der DAFV hat nicht nur in der Vergangenheit Vertrauen verspielt, sondern ich nach wie vor eifrigst dabei. Beispiele?
> 
> Auf der Info-Veranstaltung des RhFV letzten September habe ich HK gefragt, warum aus ihrer Sicht die Verbände Bay, Nds und Sachsen ausgetreten seien und was sie gedenkt zu unternehmen, diese wieder ins Boot zu holen. Ihre Antwort: Das sei wegen persönlicher Probleme mit ihr so gekommen, aber deswegen würde sie jetzt nicht zurücktreten. Mit der tadellosen Arbeit des DAFV habe das aber nichts zu tun. Da es ein persönliches Problem mit ihr sei könne man da jetzt auch nichts machen. Ist das vertrauenserweckend?
> Auf der gleichen Veranstaltung Lobte sie ihre Arbeit auf EU Ebene. Ihr sei es gelungen in Brüssel ein Angelfischerei-Forum im Europa-Parlament zu starten. Da sich im Auditorium kaum jemand mit den EU-Institutionen auskennt, war das eine bewusste Fehlinformation. Denn was sie 2015 auf der HP des DAFV angekündigt hatte war eine interfraktionelle Arbeitsgruppe der EU-Parlamentes. Hierbei handelt es sich um ein Institut, dass eng am EU-Parlament hängt (auch wenn es kein offizielles Parlamentsgremium ist), für dass das Parlament auch besondere Regeln erlassen hat. Damit ist sie jedoch grandios gescheitert. Nun verkaufte sie den unbefangenen Zuhörern ihr Angelfischerei-Forum als offizielles Institut des EU-Parlaments (daher die Bezeichnung von ihr: Angelfischerei-Forum im Europa-Parlament). Das ist aber eine bewusste Falschinformation. Es gibt keine solchen Foren also Institution im  Europa-Parlament! - Erweckt man so Vertrauen?
> ...




Volle Zustimmung.....ich finde das gehört so in der nächsten Ausgabe der Rute und Rolle abgedruckt#6


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Was ich auch bezeichnend finde ist, dass der Boardadmin und Chefredakteur Georg Baumann hier kurz sein Statement inkl. Inschutznahme des Verbandes postet und 2 Min. später wieder off ging.

*Schade*


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Und selbst auf der neuen, ach so tollen Homepage wird wieder mit Halbwahrheiten um sich geworfen !!
Kein Wort von der Kündigung diverser LV`s, sie werden alle noch als Mitglieder geführt, das ist zwar faktisch richtig, aber dennoch Augenwischerei !!
Hätte man ehrlich kommuniziert, das diese LV`s gekündigt haben, aber man ernsthaft daran arbeiten will, den Nährboden für eine Rückkehr zum DAFV zu schaffen, hätte sogar ich gesagt : Respekt, man beginnt aus Fehlern zu lernen !!
Zu der RhFV-Veranstaltung, von der Kolja sprach, gibt es nichts weiter zu sagen. Der Auftritt vom Käsehäppchen war eine einzige Dummschwätz- und Lügentirade, zur Verteidigung des DAFV-Präsidiums kann man nur eins sagen : Die glauben den Mist, den sie verzapfen wirklich selbst !! Anders kann es nicht sein.......


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nun ja,
> 
> die Relativierung von Georg (und somit Rückendeckung für tibulski) bezüglich der hier im Thread geäußerten Kritik am Verband ist auch bemerkenswert.
> Ein nachdenkliches Petri ....



HÄ? Relativierung? Du hast meinen Post aber schon gelesen, oder? Ich weiß nicht, wo Du da eine Relativierung oder gar Rückendeckung siehst. Wenn Du's mir erklärst, kann ich es vielleicht nochmal erläutern.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> HÄ? Relativierung? Du hast meinen Post aber schon gelesen, oder?




Ja habe ich.
Habe das ja in einem anderen Posting erläutert, wieso das so rüberkommt.
Eine Relation zwischen Meckern über Lappalien, egal was nun der Verband macht, und verlorenem Vertrauen, eröffnet Personen im Verband wie dem Pressesprecher im die Entschuldigung aus der Vergangenheit und nimmt dem kritisierten Kernproblem (aktuell geäußerte Priorisierung) die Relevanz ("ist ja nur Meckern an Lappalien").


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Was ich auch bezeichnend finde ist, dass der Boardadmin und Chefredakteur Georg Baumann hier kurz sein Statement inkl. Inschutznahme des Verbandes postet und 2 Min. später wieder off ging.
> 
> *Schade*



Ich bin offline gegangen, weil ich einen Termin hatte. Und da ich mit dem Post offensichtlich eine Lawine losgetreten habe, nochmal deutlich: Ich will und werde hier gar niemanden in Schutz nehmen. So war mein Post nicht gemeint und so lese ich ihn auch jetzt nicht. An meiner Kritik, dass der Verband keine klaren Positionen hat, halte ich fest.


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ja habe ich.
> Habe das ja in einem anderen Posting erläutert, wieso das so rüberkommt.
> Eine Relation zwischen Meckern über Lappalien, egal was nun der Verband macht, und verlorenem Vertrauen, eröffnet neuen Personen im Verband die Entschuldigung aus der Vergangenheit und nimmt dem kritisierten Kernproblem die Relevanz ("ist ja nur Meckern an Lappalien").



Ok, verstanden. Aber wenn ich klare Positionen fordere, ist ja genau das gemeint. Ich weiß derzeit nicht so richtig, wofür der Verband einsteht, was seine politischen Ziele sind, etc. Als ich etwa vor einem Jahr ein Interview mit dem GF Alexander Seggelke geführt habe und nach der Strategie nach der Abschaffung des Baglimits gefragt habe, wurde nur darauf hingewiesen, dass der Verband das weiterhin ablehnt (Antworten wurden in RuR veröffentlicht). Nach einem Konzept hörte sich das für mich nicht an. Und so geht's mir an anderen Stellen eben auch. Dass am Ende nicht alle Forderungen durchsetzbar sind und Kompromisse gemacht werden müssen, weiß doch jeder und versteht jeder. Aber man muss doch mit klarer Kante loslegen, um das Optimum rauszuholen.


----------



## Wegberger (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,



> Ich weiß derzeit nicht so richtig, wofür der Verband einsteht, was seine politischen Ziele sind, etc.



Willkommen im Club. |wavey:

Wobei "derzeit"? Wann gab es denn die letzten 5 Jahre einen anderen Zustand ?


----------



## Grünknochen (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> HÄ? Relativierung? Du hast meinen Post aber schon gelesen, oder? Ich weiß nicht, wo Du da eine Relativierung oder gar Rückendeckung siehst. Wenn Du's mir erklärst, kann ich es vielleicht nochmal erläutern.




Georg,
Deine Eingangsformulierung war schon etwas unglücklich. Es wird nicht gemeckert, sondern kritisiert, z.T. hoch emotional, in der Sache aber mit Substanz, und zwar reichlich.
Und man regt sich nicht über Nebensächlichkeiten auf, sondern darüber, dass der DAfV sich mit Nebensächlichkeiten nicht nur beschäftigt, sondern diese auch noch in Provinzpolitikermanier als die ganz große Nummer zu verkaufen versucht. Statt sich (1) mit den Dingen auseinanderszusetzen, die wirklich essentiell sind, (2) etwas zu bewirken ( 20% von dem, was Anglerdemo gerockt hat, wären schon ein Wunder).


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Eben Georg,

aber wie im Interview dargestellt, fehlt KEINE klare Linie. Denn es sind klare Ausagen zu den Schwerpunkten der Weiterentwicklung gesagt worden. Und diese Schwerpunkte werden kritisiert. Nichts anderes, keinen Lappalien aus Vertrauensverlust.


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Mal eine Anmerkung als Mod: Habe nun einige Beiträge wegen Off-Topic gelöscht und hoffe, nichts übersehen zu haben. Bitte alle zurück zum Thema. Rest könnt Ihr ja über PN ausdiskutieren. Danke für Euer Verständnis!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> "Ich glaube, derzeit kann der DAFV machen, was er will - da wird  gemeckert, weil er das Vertrauen der Anglerschaft weitgehend verloren  hat. Sonst würde sich doch niemand ernsthaft über so eine Lappalie wie  den Mitgliedsausweis aufregen." _*Georg Baumann*_
> 
> Das trifft m.E. nicht so zu.
> Es geht nicht um Gemecker, egal was der Verband macht und auch nicht um Gemecker um Lappalien.
> ...



Ich glaube schon, dass Ihr beide ganz eng beieinander seid!

Würde der DAFV seit Jahren erfolgreiche Arbeit für uns Angler leisten, regelmäßig im Austausch mit Behörden und Politik in Europa sein, den Kampf gegen alle andersdenkenden ohne Kompromisse fighten, Erfolge vorweisen und dann noch nebenbei - zwischen zwei Dienstreisen und trotz Jetlag - einen neuen Mitgliedsausweis inkl. dazugehöriger Datenschutzbestimmung vorgestellt hätte- ja, dann hätten wir gesagt "Ok, ist zeitgemäß und cool wie die das nebenbei noch geschafft haben". So sagen wir aber "Alter, ist das alles nach 5 Jahren an Arbeitsnachweis? Habt Ihr nichts besseres und wichtigeres zu tun, als so einen Ausweis und habt Ihr Euch eigentlich mal Gedanken um den Datenschutz gemacht?".

Und hört bitte auf mit "Baglimit verhindert"- einen Dreck haben die! Ich sag nur Agenda 45-0-10...#q. Ich habe Seggelke angerufen und angefleht, Forderungen nach neuen Verboten wie die Agenda 45-0-10 zu unterlassen und gefragt, ob sie dem Angeltourismus als Angelfischerverband den Dolchstoß verpassen wollen! Boah...


----------



## Jose (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon, dass Ihr beide ganz eng beieinander seid!...



da hatte ich noch nie zweifel.

und ein digitaler ausweis ist NIE eine lappalie, nur für daran interessierte und digitale naivlinge nicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Lars,
wir sind nicht auseinander, nein,
da wir die Probleme absolut gleich sehen.,
aber ich hatte eine Anmerkung zu Georgs Einstiegssatz;
das ist aber schon ausdiskutiert und geklärt: wir sind beinand



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Eine Relation zwischen Meckern über Lappalien, egal was nun der Verband macht, und verlorenem Vertrauen, eröffnet Personen im Verband wie dem Pressesprecher die Entschuldigung aus der Vergangenheit und nimmt dem kritisierten Kernproblem (aktuell geäußerte Priorisierung) die Relevanz ("ist ja nur Meckern an Lappalien").


----------



## Jose (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Lars,
> wir sind nicht auseinander, nein,
> da wir die Probleme absolut gleich sehen.,
> aber ich hatte eine Anmerkung zu Georgs Einstiegssatz;
> das ist aber schon ausdiskutiert und geklärt: wir sind beinand




es gab da, glaube ich, eine anmerkung von georg, zur klärung sich der PNs zu bedienen. find ich angebracht.

wenn ihr kuscheln wollt, bitte über PN. 
finds aber schön, dass ihr "beinand" seid.

tut hier aber nix zur sache, es sei denn, es gäb noch nen boardferkelfahnder.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon, dass Ihr beide ganz eng beieinander seid!
> 
> Würde der DAFV seit Jahren erfolgreiche Arbeit für uns Angler leisten, regelmäßig im Austausch mit Behörden und Politik in Europa sein, den Kampf gegen alle andersdenkenden ohne Kompromisse fighten, Erfolge vorweisen und dann noch nebenbei - zwischen zwei Dienstreisen und trotz Jetlag - einen neuen Mitgliedsausweis inkl. dazugehöriger Datenschutzbestimmung vorgestellt hätte- ja, dann hätten wir gesagt "Ok, ist zeitgemäß und cool wie die das nebenbei noch geschafft haben". So sagen wir aber "Alter, ist das alles nach 5 Jahren an Arbeitsnachweis? Habt Ihr nichts besseres und wichtigeres zu tun, als so einen Ausweis und habt Ihr Euch eigentlich mal Gedanken um den Datenschutz gemacht?".
> 
> Und hört bitte auf mit "Baglimit verhindert"- einen Dreck haben die! Ich sag nur Agenda 45-0-10...#q. Ich habe Seggelke angerufen und angefleht, Forderungen nach neuen Verboten wie die Agenda 45-0-10 zu unterlassen und gefragt, ob sie dem Angeltourismus als Angelfischerverband den Dolchstoß verpassen wollen! Boah...





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Lars,
> wir sind nicht auseinander, nein,
> da wir die Probleme absolut gleich sehen.,
> aber ich hatte eine Anmerkung zu Georgs Einstiegssatz;
> ...





Jose schrieb:


> es gab da, glaube ich, eine anmerkung von georg, zur klärung sich der PNs zu bedienen. find ich angebracht.
> 
> wenn ihr kuscheln wollt, bitte über PN.
> finds aber schön, dass ihr "beinand" seid.
> ...



Was soll laut Georg per PN geklärt werden?

Beiträge zur Diskussion?

Ich denke nicht!

Wenn Lars in der Diskussion meint, Georg und ich sind thematisch nahe beinander, werde ich in der bestehenden Diskussion sagen, ja wir sind argumentativ beinand, aber ich sehe ein Problem, wenn man dem Pressesprecher des Verbandes eine Entschuldigungsmöglichkeit für das Handeln des Verbandes gibt.

Also?
Besteht neuerding ein Diskussionsverbot?


----------



## Wegberger (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,

zum Thema ..... wann erscheint tibulski ?


----------



## Jose (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ...Also?
> Besteht neuerding ein Diskussionsverbot?


´ach, klemm dir deine demagogischen nickeligkeiten.
welchen sittlichen/informatorischen nährwert fürs AB haben deine selbstbestätigenden kuschelposts?

keinen. wir freuen uns alle mit dir / euch, dass ihr so harmoniert. 
macht das über PN


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

....................


----------



## kati48268 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

@ Kolja
Klasse Auflistung.

Mit einer Einschränkung: tibulski war schon lange hier als tibulski angemeldet, bevor er ÖA-Mitarbeiter beim DAFV wurde.
Damals noch Ehrenamtlicher in BaWü.
Und er hat offen gesagt, wer er ist.
Bei aller berechtigten Kritik, so viel Fairness muss dann sein, dass ich das erwähne.
Ist aber nur ein Aspekt und hat mit den Grundsätzlichkeiten nix zu tun.

Zurück zu der gelungenen Auflistung:
Ich kann es sogar ein Stück weit verstehen, dass Happach-Kasan ihre katastrophale Bilanz schön redet, sogar dass sie nachweislich Tatsachen verdreht, auf deutsch: bewusst lügt.
Das ist politisches Alltagsgeschäft.

2 problematische Dinge dazu:

- sie glaubt das teilweise wirklich, was sie da so faselt!
Wer die Dame kennengelernt hat, viele Berichte von Personen aus erster Hand gehört hat, was da so wirklich läuft im Präsidium, im Verbandsausschuß, in der FDP zuvor,...
Ich weiß nicht, wie ich es ausdrücken soll ohne beleidigend zu werden... sie lebt ein gutes Stück in einer eigenen Realität, 
an der sie auch absolut niemanden kratzen lässt.

- wirklich übel ist es, dass die LV-Präsidenten & -Funktionäre (zumindest teilweise) wider bessern Wissens(!) diese Lügen-Legenden 
_Kampf gegen das Baglimit
Kampf gegen AWZ
Verhinderung vom Aalangelverbot
große Erfolge bei kleiner Wasserkraft durch den BV
große Erfolge bei der kormoranproblematik durch den BV
tolle Arbeit von Seggelke
tolle Arbeit von Lindner, viele Pressemeldungen
gute Leute im Präsidium
es geht langsam aber stetig voran, der DAFV tut was
EU-Gruppe
persönliche Gründe für Austritte
DAFV ist alternativlos
..._
weiter ihren Vereinsvorständen als Realität verkaufen!

Wie soll sich an diesem System tatsächlich was verbessern, wenn die alle mitmachen?!
Das Vertrauen in die gesamte Verbandsstruktur geht vollkommen & irreparabel den Bach runter!


----------



## Jose (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

richtig, soviel fairness muss sein:

hier nen fast staatsmännischen auftritt hinlegen, vollmundig diskussionsteilnahme verkünden  und dann wie kröver entschwinden.

DAS ist die dafvsche realität.

und das ist mehr als fair benannt.


----------



## Kochtopf (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Jose schrieb:


> richtig, soviel fairness muss sein:
> 
> *hier nen fast staatsmännischen auftritt hinlegen, vollmundig diskussionsteilnahme verkünden  und dann wie kröver entschwinden*.
> .



Man merkt eben dass die Präsine aus der FDP kommt ^^


----------



## angler1996 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man merkt eben dass die Präsine aus der FDP kommt ^^


 
  Das möchte ich so auch nicht stehen lassen,
 Anglerdemos Politiker kommt wohl auch daher|wavey:
 Ansonsten bin ich für das Modell Sack:minbezug auf Politiker


----------



## Wegberger (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,



> - sie glaubt das teilweise wirklich, was sie da so faselt!
> Wer die Dame kennengelernt hat, viele Berichte von Personen aus erster  Hand gehört hat, was da so wirklich läuft im Präsidium, im  Verbandsausschuß, in der FDP zuvor,...
> Ich weiß nicht, wie ich es ausdrücken soll ohne beleidigend zu werden... sie lebt ein gutes Stück in einer eigenen Realität,
> an der sie auch absolut niemanden kratzen lässt.
> ...


Und wo ist dann die Basis, um mit diesen Menschen eine Richtungsänderung gemeinsam zu schaffen ?

@ Christian & Georg : Wie wäre es mit einer Rubrick "Faktencheck - BV & LV" ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]



Bin mal gespannt, ob wir diese Vorstellung auch noch erleben...

Gegenfrage- wollen wir das überhaupt noch erleben?


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Du hast sie schon erlebt; das Interview.
Ich denke, es ist eine Fehlinterpretation, dass da noch was Detaillierteres kommen sollte.
Die Statements im Interview, das war es bereits.
Und aus Sicht des DAFV haben sich Angler damit zufrieden zu geben, alles Weitere wird mit den Mitgliedern (LVs) ausgegauselt und gut is.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du hast sie schon erlebt; das Interview.



Ein Interview als Gegenleistung für die vielen Millionen von uns Anglern im Jahr? 

Nein, das kann doch nicht alles sein....


----------



## Kochtopf (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ein Interview als Gegenleistung für die vielen Millionen von uns Anglern im Jahr?
> 
> Nein, das kann doch nicht alles sein....



Doch doch, und sie sagen Gönnerhaft "den Rest könnt ihr behalten"


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Doch doch, und sie sagen Gönnerhaft "den Rest könnt ihr behalten"



jetzt weiß ich gar nicht, was ich mit soo viel Nichts anfangen soll


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

doch, wir brauchen den Verband !
Wir müssen jedoch mehr hin zur Gewässergüte und Gewässerqualität.
Ohne Wasser kein Fisch !
Also ist mehr Umweltschutzgedanken ( Einträge in Gewässer ) im Verband absolut notwendig. 

Wer Fischen nur auf große Fische reduziert, hat noch nicht begriffen, welche dramatischen Änderungen uns noch bevorstehen !


----------



## Fr33 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> doch, wir brauchen den Verband !
> Wir müssen jedoch mehr hin zur Gewässergüte und Gewässerqualität.
> Ohne Wasser kein Fisch !
> Also ist mehr Umweltschutzgedanken ( Einträge in Gewässer ) im Verband absolut notwendig.
> ...



Ich weiss nicht ob der Beitrag ironisch gemeint war. Wir brauchen EINEN "starken" Verband... aber garantiert nicht "DIESEN" Verband!

 Bzgl. der Gewässergüte und Gewässerqualität kann ich als Angler leider nicht ganu folgen. Fakt ist, dass die mit der deutschlandweiten Aufklarung der Gewässer die Biomasse und damit auch die Bestände schrumpfen. Besser angepasste Arten profitieren - können aber nicht die Lücken schließen -  da einfach weniger Nahrung etc, vorhanden ist. Als Angler will ich eig einfach nur Fisch fangen.... 

 Natürlich will keiner mehr Schaumkronen auf dem Rhein sehen usw.... Aber man sollte aufpassen, dass man sich beim Thema Umwelt und Gewässerschutz nicht selbst ins Bein schiesst....


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> d
> Wir müssen jedoch mehr hin zur Gewässergüte und Gewässerqualität.
> Ohne Wasser kein Fisch !


Und was hat der Bundesverband damit zu tun?
Das sind größtenteils Länderthemen.
Ausser der Wasserahmenrichtlinie, aber die steht.
War eines der Lieblingsthemen von Frau Doktor. 
Ein LV-Präsi kommentierte ihren konkreten Beitrag zur wrrl mit den Worten, _"ja... sie war halt da."_

Und mangelnde, gar nachlassende Gewässergüte ist nun wirklich nicht das Thema in D, sondern es ist eher andersherum, sie steigt stetig & das ist den Beständen nicht grad zuträglich.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich bin offline gegangen, weil ich einen Termin hatte. Und da ich mit dem Post offensichtlich eine Lawine losgetreten habe, nochmal deutlich: Ich will und werde hier gar niemanden in Schutz nehmen. So war mein Post nicht gemeint und so lese ich ihn auch jetzt nicht. An meiner Kritik, dass der Verband keine klaren Positionen hat, halte ich fest.



Das ist nun wirklich klar und unmissverständlich! 

Danke Dir


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> doch, wir brauchen den Verband !
> Wir müssen jedoch mehr hin zur Gewässergüte und Gewässerqualität.
> Ohne Wasser kein Fisch !
> Also ist mehr Umweltschutzgedanken ( Einträge in Gewässer ) im Verband absolut notwendig.
> ...



Dann ist aber die Präsidentin als Monsanto-Lobbyistin die Falsche Führungskraft!


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Dann ist aber die Präsidentin als Monsanto-Lobbyistin die Falsche Führungskraft!



Wie wahr wie wahr


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> jetzt weiß ich gar nicht, was ich mit soo viel Nichts anfangen soll



Danke Brillendorsch. Du hast mir mit diesem Satz die Augen geöffnet. Der DAFV verfolgt einen taoistischen Ansatz und beschreitet den Weg Laotses aus dem TaoTeKing (Kapitel 11):

_Dreißig Speichen umgeben eine Nabe:
In ihrem *Nichts* besteht des Wagens Werk.
Man höhlet Ton und bildet ihn zu Töpfen:
In ihrem *Nichts* besteht der Töpfe Werk.
Man gräbt Türen und Fenster, damit die Kammer werde:
In ihrem *Nichts* besteht der Kammer Werk.

Darum: Was ist, dient zum Besitz.
*Was nicht ist, dient zum Werk.*_


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Du meinst Laotses Beschreibung der Hohlkörper und Hohlräume spiegelt in Wahrheit die Situation im Bundesverband?

Du rettest mir gerade den Tag


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Du meinst Laotses Beschreibung der Hohlkörper und Hohlräume spiegelt in Wahrheit die Situation im Bundesverband?
> 
> Du rettest mir gerade den Tag



Ja, so ähnlich. Im Nichts oder in der Hohlheit liegt der Weg. Jeder Inhalt führt nur zu weltlichen Begehrlichkeiten. 

Was meinst du, wie oft ich es schon verflucht habe, dass ich nicht naiv und dumm wie Brot bin. Einem selber kann es ja egal sein, man merkt es ja nicht.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich halte Euch dann auf dem Laufenden!



UPDATE:
Ich habe mit Herrn Lindner gerade telefoniert. Er wird sich hier in den kommenden Tagen zusammenfassend zu den entstanden Fragen melden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Prima Christian, Du hast nachgehakt#6

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, ob und wenn ja, was da tatsächlich kommt.


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> UPDATE:
> ... zusammenfassend zu den entstanden Fragen melden.


Ich stell schon mal Popcorn & Dosenbier bereit. :m


----------



## Wegberger (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,



> UPDATE:
> Ich habe mit Herrn Lindner gerade telefoniert. Er wird sich hier in den  kommenden Tagen zusammenfassend zu den entstanden Fragen melden.


Naja ...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt .... "den kommenden Tagen" ist ja auch ein deeeehhhnnnbare Begriff.



> .....zu den entstanden Fragen melden.


Ok - melden bedeutet ja noch lange nicht Antworten. Nachtigall, Nachtigall .....


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

warten wir doch mal ab.
Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie die Antworten zu den vielen Fragen ausfallen werden.
Snacks und Getränke hab ich schon bereitgestellt.


----------



## ulli1958m (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich stell schon mal Popcorn & Dosenbier bereit. :m


Bitte dann auf`s Haltbarkeitsdatum achten. :m 


Bin echt auf die "vorgegeben" Antworten gespannt |kopfkrat


----------



## Wegberger (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,

irgendwie ist tibulski@präsine mir mit seine Ankündigung zu schwammig.

Um tibulski@präsine zu helfen, möchte ich gerne den Vorschlag machen, dass Georg und Christian aus den Thread (c.a. 500+ Beiträge) die entstandenen Fragen katalogisieren und somit die Essenz aus diesem Thread zusammenfassen und mit uns nochmals kurz abstimmen.

Warum ? 
Weil ich die Chance sehe, das dieses Angebot von tibulski zu einem Meilenstein in der Kommunikation BV <-> Anglerbasis werden kann und zum anderen, dass man nur auf klare Fragen klare Antworten geben kann. 

Befürchtung;
Das tibulski@präsine sich sonst nur Themen als Rosinen rauspicken und alles andere ignorieren.

Hoffnung: 
Das egal wie die Antworten ausfallen - das endlich mal Antworten kommen.

P.S.: Wenn es darum geht die Fragen herauszuarbeiten .... werde ich euch gerne unterstützen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> irgendwie ist tibulski@präsine mir mit seine Ankündigung zu schwammig.
> 
> ...



Hey, dann bekäme ich ja vielleicht mal eine Antwort darauf, was tibulski@präsine unter _guter fachlichen Praxis der *Angel*fischerei_ verstehen.


----------



## kati48268 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> sich sonst nur Themen als Rosinen rauspicken und alles andere ignorieren.


Selbst das wird doch nicht passieren.
Es wird ein allgemeines Statement zu den diversen Themen geben mit selbstverständlich dem gleichen Tenor wie zuvor im 'Interview'.

Und mit solchen Fragenkatalogen sind wir schon häufiger in Sackgassen gelandet.
Alle Anfragen von Thomas wurden ignoriert, bis auf einige, die in die Zeit Seggelke fallen, aber auch da kamen natürlich die Phrasen aus dem Mund der Präsidentin.
DSAV-Präsi Quinger treibt sich hier zwar zeitweise wieder emsig unter gleich mehreren Nicknamen rum, ignoriert den Fragenkatalog aber ebenso wie zu der Zeit, als er mit dem "Alternativverband" Rattenfänger spielte.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298229&highlight=DSAV

Diese Ignoranz ist nicht mal Finkbeiner- oder Anglerboard-Spezifisch zu sehen, das läuft doch innerhalb des DAFVs genauso. Wie oft stellten einzelne Landesverbände Forderungs- oder Fragenkataloge auf, setzten Fristen, drohten mit Kündigung,... die Päsidentin hat das stumpf & konsequent ignoriert und die Vögel dumm im Regen stehen lassen.

Und du erwartest einen Meilenstein? 
Eine völlig neue Kommunikationsform? 
Warum denn? #c
Weil sie hier erstmals eine als Interview verkleidete  Pressemeldung patziert haben 
und nun ein paar renitente Angler 
-nein, "anonyme Internet-Dauernörgler", so heisst es korrekt- 
detaillierte Nachfragen stellen?


----------



## Kochtopf (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> DSAV-Präsi Quinger treibt sich hier zwar zeitweise wieder emsig unter gleich mehreren Nicknamen rum, ignoriert den Fragenkatalog aber ebenso wie zu der Zeit, als er mit dem "Alternativverband" Rattenfänger spielte.


Meinst du damit die "Schläfer" oder wen?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Also ich bin nicht der Finkbeiner und ich habe vor einem Jahr den DAFV schriftlich gefragt, was man dort unter der in der Broschüre des DAFV genannte "guten fachlichen Praxis der Angelfischerei" versteht. Erst als ich meinen Brief noch mal per Einschreiben schickte, bekam ich einen Anruf von Tibulski (alias Olaf Lindner). Er sagte mir am Telefon, er könne den Begriff nicht definieren, aber er sei auch erst seit kurzem beim DAFV tätig. Inzwischen veröffentlichte der DAFV seine Werbe-Broschüre im Herbst letzten Jahres. Dort steht der Begriff wieder drinnen. Eine Antwort auf meine Frage habe ich trotz mehrfacher Erinnerung aber immer noch nicht bekommen. Das ist die Kompetenz dieses Verbandes.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

@Kolja,
das ist eben die gute fachliche Praxis der Verbandarbeit


----------



## Forelle2000 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

[edit Mod: gelöscht. Bitte keine Fremdtexte einstellen, verlinken ist ok.]

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gute_fachliche_Praxis


----------



## Kochtopf (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Und das sind genau welche für die Angelei? Mach dem Wikipediaartikel und der Arlinghausstudie ist c+r dann ja gute fachliche Praxis. Ein Geniestreich der Präsine! Catch and release durch das Hintertürchen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass Präsine Wiki gelesen hat#d


----------



## Forelle2000 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Es gibt dafür keine genau Definition. Immer in Abhängigkeit von den Umständen und aktuellen Erkenntnissen. Z.B. das untermaßige oder geschonte Fische mit feuchten Händen abzuhaken sind, das man frühzeitig anschlägt, damit der Haken vorn im Maul sitzt. Das man nötige Landegeräte beim angeln bei sich führt.  
 Das sind so Dinge die nicht im gesetzt konkret drin stehen, aber unter guter fachlicher Praxis verstanden werden. Ich glaube C+R ist weniger gute fachliche Praxis, aber wenn notwendig und dann gesetzlich erlaubt, wenn nicht verboten. Die Fischereigesetze der Länder machen dazu verschiedene, sich teilweise widersprechende Aussagen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Die gute fachliche Praxis kann im Bundesland A das Verbot des Setzkeschers sein, während es im Bundesland B genau wiederum die Erlaubnis zum Hältern ist. Eine bundesdeutsche gute fachliche Praxis ist sicherlich nicht einfach zu definieren.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Dann sollte man es im Bund auch nicht auf jede zweite Broschüre drucken


----------



## Forelle2000 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Auch ich bin für bundesweite gute fachliche Praxis in der Fischerei, wobei es mir auch schwer fallen würde die von Hamburg bis München immer punktgenau präzise zu definieren. Das ist ungefähr so, als wenn Du bundesweit für klimaschonenden Verkehr plädierst, der Teufel liegt dann im Detail. Oder besser in den Ländern. Was in Hamburg gut läuft, erzeugt in München Kopfschütteln.


----------



## Ørret (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Gut das du ne Antwort auf die Frage hast Forelle.....die konnten der BV und Tibulski bisher ja wohl nicht liefern.
Vllt solltest du den Posten übernehmen :q


----------



## Forelle2000 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Na ja, es war ja letztendlich auch keine Antwort, sondern nur die Umschreibung, dass zu manchen Fragen eine Antwort nicht einfach ist.

Mir fällt da immer die Frage nach dem Weltfrieden ein. Jeder ist dafür, wenn Du dann individuell fragst, wie willst das erreichen, kratzen wir uns am Kopf. Oder: Auch ich bin für die Einigkeit der Angler, habe aber dafür auch keine Patentlösung. Manchmal sind es viele kleine Schritte. Aber ich fange an zu schwafeln.....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Es gibt dafür keine genau Definition. Immer in Abhängigkeit von den Umständen und aktuellen Erkenntnissen. Z.B. das untermaßige oder geschonte Fische mit feuchten Händen abzuhaken sind, das man frühzeitig anschlägt, damit der Haken vorn im Maul sitzt. Das man nötige Landegeräte beim angeln bei sich führt.
> Das sind so Dinge die nicht im gesetzt konkret drin stehen, aber unter guter fachlicher Praxis verstanden werden. Ich glaube C+R ist weniger gute fachliche Praxis, aber wenn notwendig und dann gesetzlich erlaubt, wenn nicht verboten. Die Fischereigesetze der Länder machen dazu verschiedene, sich teilweise widersprechende Aussagen.



Steht wo?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Die gute fachliche Praxis kann im Bundesland A das Verbot des Setzkeschers sein, während es im Bundesland B genau wiederum die Erlaubnis zum Hältern ist. Eine bundesdeutsche gute fachliche Praxis ist sicherlich nicht einfach zu definieren.



Steht wo, dass das dir gfP der Angelfischerei ist?


----------



## Forelle2000 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Steht nirgendwo, es gibt auch einen gesunden Menschenverstand. Ich halte zu dem Thema seit vielen Jahren Vorträge und habe mich deshalb mit dem Begriff befasst. Überall gibt es gut fachliche Praxis. Es geht darum, ein Verhalten am Wasser an den Tag zu legen, dass verhindert das z.B. Fische unnötig verletzt werden usw.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> [edit Mod: gelöscht. Bitte keine Fremdtexte einstellen, verlinken ist ok.]
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gute_fachliche_Praxis



Du hast das Problem noch nicht erkannt. Es besteht doch kein Zweifel daran, dass eine gfP der Land,-Forst- und Fischereiwirtschaft gibt. Auf diese wird in verschiedenen Gesetzen auch Bezug genommen. Vereinfacht beschreibt die gfP das, was im Ingenieurwesen der aktuelle Stand von Wissenschaft und Technik ist. Auf die Angelfischerei wäre das inhaltlich so etwas, wie die Verwendung modernsten Angelgeräts und modernster Fangmethoden. Ob das gemeint ist? So ein Begriff ist völlig ohne Wert, wenn man ihn nicht mit Inhalt füllt. Und genau dazu habe ich den Bundesverband aufgefordert. Und genau dazu ist er nicht in der Lage. - Oder glaubst du ernsthaft, ich würde den von dir geteilten Link nicht kennen?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Steht nirgendwo, es gibt auch einen gesunden Menschenverstand. Ich halte zu dem Thema seit vielen Jahren Vorträge und habe mich deshalb mit dem Begriff befasst. Überall gibt es gut fachliche Praxis. Es geht darum, ein Verhalten am Wasser an den Tag zu legen, dass verhindert das z.B. Fische unnötig verletzt werden usw.



Mich interessiert aber nicht, was Hinz und Kunz für gfP halten. Das sind unbedeutende persönliche Meinungen. Die sind nicht justiziabel. Im Zweifel entstehen die aus subjektivem Bauchgefühl heraus. Das ist doch alles Unfug. Das ist genau so unbedeutend, als würde es der Präsident des DSAV schreiben. :q Das kannst du gerne in deinen Vorträgen bringe, es bleibt aber deine unverbindliche Meinung. Wer so etwas allerdings als rechtsverbindlich in Lehrgängen für die Fischerprüfung von sich gibt, dem sollte man die Lehrerlaubnis entziehen. Das ist nämlich rechtlicher Unsinn.


----------



## kati48268 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Völlig richtig, Kolja.


----------



## angler1996 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Völlig richtig, Kolja.


 
 Nein, nicht völlig.
 Als Beschreibung, wie sich ein Angler verhält , mit dem Fisch umgeht etc. taugt die Formulierung durchaus. 
 Im Lehrgang hat sie freilich nichts verloren, so habe ich Forelle aber auch nicht verstanden


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Nein, nicht völlig.
> Als Beschreibung, wie sich ein Angler verhält , mit dem Fisch umgeht etc. taugt die Formulierung durchaus.
> Im Lehrgang hat sie freilich nichts verloren, so habe ich Forelle aber auch nicht verstanden



Wie man mit dem Fisch umzugehen hat ergibt sich aus dem Gesetz. Nichts anderes gilt. Zu achten hat daher jeder Angler das jeweilige LFischG, die TierSchlV und das TierSchG, um hier mal die wesentlichen Gesetze zu nennen. Da braucht es keine, wie auch immer gearteten gfP der Angelfischerei. Dies kann man getrost in den Bereich der Mystik verbringen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Mhmm, da scheinen wir verschiedene Meinungen zu haben. Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass das richtig ist was Hinz und Kunz sagt. Und ich kann schon meine persönlichen Werte vermitteln, im Bewußtsein damit in Teilen gute fachliche Praxis zu vermitteln. Das Echo von den Leuten die ich unterrichte und auch von den Behörden, was ich dafür in den letzten 25 Jahren dafür erhalte habe, bestätigen mich in der Auffassung. Wie gesagt, es ist nicht rechtsverbindlich oder justiziabel, Fische die man zurück setzen möchte mit feuchten Händen beim Abhaken anzufassen. Aber es entspricht der guten fachlichen Praxis. 
 Die persönlichen Auffassungen von einigen Leuten haben mich in meinem Leben geprägt. Von meinem ersten Jugendwart bis zu meinem Fahrlehrer. Sie haben mir Werte vermittelt, die ich heute noch beachte.  Sozusagen haben die mir ihre gute fachliche Praxis rübergebracht.


----------



## Grünknochen (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Kolja,
nachzulesen in Arlinghaus - Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern - , S.143 ff.


Zusammenfassend: GfP hat mit dem Angeln selbst schlicht nix zu tun.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Mhmm, da scheinen wir verschiedene Meinungen zu haben. Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass das richtig ist was Hinz und Kunz sagt. Und ich kann schon meine persönlichen Werte vermitteln, im Bewußtsein damit in Teilen gute fachliche Praxis zu vermitteln. Das Echo von den Leuten die ich unterrichte und auch von den Behörden, was ich dafür in den letzten 25 Jahren dafür erhalte habe, bestätigen mich in der Auffassung. Wie gesagt, es ist nicht rechtsverbindlich oder justiziabel, Fische die man zurück setzen möchte mit feuchten Händen beim Abhaken anzufassen. Aber es entspricht der guten fachlichen Praxis.
> Die persönlichen Auffassungen von einigen Leuten haben mich in meinem Leben geprägt. Von meinem ersten Jugendwart bis zu meinem Fahrlehrer. Sie haben mir Werte vermittelt, die ich heute noch beachte.  Sozusagen haben die mir ihre gute fachliche Praxis rübergebracht.



... und es ist auch überhaupt kein Problem dies als seine persönliche Meinung zu vermitteln. Man muss halt nur auch klar machen, dass das eine oder andere vielleicht sinnvoll ist, eine gesetzliche Vorgabe diesbezüglich aber nicht besteht. Um so mehr wir Angler so tuen, als sei etwas in Gesetz gegossen, was es nicht ist, um so mehr werden wir erleben, dass es in Gesetze gegossen wird. Wir graben damit unser eigenes Grab. Das Gegenteil müssen wir tun. Wir müssen um die Freiheit des Angler, um seine Selbstbestimmtheit kämpfen und dies jeden tag, mit jedem Atemzug. Dass schaffen wir aber nicht, wenn uns ein Bundesverband mit einer gfP der Angelfischerei ins Genick springt!


----------



## Forelle2000 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wie man mit dem Fisch umzugehen hat ergibt sich aus dem Gesetz. Nichts anderes gilt. Zu achten hat daher jeder Angler das jeweilige LFischG, die TierSchlV und das TierSchG, um hier mal die wesentlichen Gesetze zu nennen. Da braucht es keine, wie auch immer gearteten gfP der Angelfischerei. Dies kann man getrost in den Bereich der Mystik verbringen.


 
 Ja, leider sind da manchmal Gesetze zu schwammig. Welche Gesetze meinst Du jetzt? Das Tierschutzgesetz oder die Landesfischereigesetze? 
 Es gibt z.B. in meinem Land keine Vorgabe zur Mitführung von Unterfangkescher, Maßband oder ähnlichen. Aber ich finde, im Rahmen der gfP sollte man so was mitführen.
Hier kann man auch mit 3 Drillingen fischen und den Köderfisch schlucken lassen. Was man dann mit dem 35er Hecht macht mit 3 Drillingen im Magensack ist nicht geregelt. Im Rahmen der gfP frühzeitig anschlagen.


----------



## Grünknochen (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Lieber Forelle,
tut mir leid, aber das was Du schreibst, ist im Maximum gut gemeint. Womit ich bereits wohlwollend das Ende der Fahnenstange beschrieben habe.


----------



## Forelle2000 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ... und es ist auch überhaupt kein Problem dies als seine persönliche Meinung zu vermitteln. Man muss halt nur auch klar machen, dass das eine oder andere vielleicht sinnvoll ist, eine gesetzliche Vorgabe diesbezüglich aber nicht besteht. Um so mehr wir Angler so tuen, als sei etwas in Gesetz gegossen, was es nicht ist, um so mehr werden wir erleben, dass es in Gesetze gegossen wird. Wir graben damit unser eigenes Grab. Das Gegenteil müssen wir tun. Wir müssen um die Freiheit des Angler, um seine Selbstbestimmtheit kämpfen und dies jeden tag, mit jedem Atemzug. Dass schaffen wir aber nicht, wenn uns ein Bundesverband mit einer gfP der Angelfischerei ins Genick springt!



 Mhmm...dann hast Du ja in NRW noch viel zu kämpfen für die Freiheit der Angler. Den das Fischereigesetzt glänzt nicht gerade vor Anglerfreundlichkeit. Setzkescherverbot usw. 
 Dort könnt ihr ja als rheinische Verband gut ansetzen und für die Abschaffung des Verbotes kämpfen...


----------



## Forelle2000 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ich meine es immer gut....fühle mich nur häufig missverstanden (genug mimimi.;-))).) 
 Und bevor es hier wieder ausartet, bin ich schon wieder draußen und überlasse Euch eure Spielwiese.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ja, leider sind da manchmal Gesetze zu schwammig. Welche Gesetze meinst Du jetzt? Das Tierschutzgesetz oder die Landesfischereigesetze?
> Es gibt z.B. in meinem Land keine Vorgabe zur Mitführung von Unterfangkescher, Maßband oder ähnlichen. Aber ich finde, im Rahmen der gfP sollte man so was mitführen.
> Hier kann man auch mit 3 Drillingen fischen und den Köderfisch schlucken lassen. Was man dann mit dem 35er Hecht macht mit 3 Drillingen im Magensack ist nicht geregelt. Im Rahmen der gfP frühzeitig anschlagen.



Nein, dass kann jeder Angler selber entscheiden, wie er das macht. Im Ergebnis muss er in der Lage sein einen maßigen von einem untermaßigen Fisch zu unterscheiden. Wenn er das mit dem Auge kann, ist es gut, wenn er ein Maßband mitnimmt auch gut. Wenn er den Fisch Tierschutzgerecht mit der Hand Landen kann gut, wenn er einen Unterfang-Käscher verwendet auch gut. Alles eine persönliche Sache des selbstbestimmten Anglers. Da braucht es nicht mehr Regeln, als dies es schon gibt.

Ich meinte 

die Landesfischereigesetze
die Tierschlachtverordnung und
das Tierschutzgesetz

Da steht alles drin was nötig ist. Mehr braucht es nicht, mehr will ich nicht. Und schon gar nicht brauche ich einen Bundesverband, der irgend welche gfP der Angelfischerei erfindet, die dann auch wieder nur genutzt werden um Angler zu piesacken.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Mhmm...dann hast Du ja in NRW noch viel zu kämpfen für die Freiheit der Angler. Den das Fischereigesetzt glänzt nicht gerade vor Anglerfreundlichkeit. Setzkescherverbot usw.
> Dort könnt ihr ja als rheinische Verband gut ansetzen und für die Abschaffung des Verbotes kämpfen...



Im LFischG NRW steht kein Setzkescherverbot. Ein solches wäre Auch rechtswidrig, weil es als Landesgesetz der TierSchlV, also einem Bundesgesetz widersprechen würde. Kannst du hier im AB in meinem Artikel zum, Setzkescher nachlesen. Wenn du magst komme ich gerne mal und halte einen Vortrag. 

Die einzigen, die den Setzkescher verbieten sind die Hansel vom Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe. Die haben dies ihn ihrer Gewässerordnung stehen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Kolja,
> nachzulesen in Arlinghaus - Nachhaltiges Management von Angelgewässern - , S.143 ff.
> 
> 
> Zusammenfassend: GfP hat mit dem Angeln selbst schlicht nix zu tun.



Genau so ist es. Dies ist nämlich viel mehr eine Frage der Gewässerbewirtschaftung und da sind wird dann auch eigentlich wieder bei den gfP der Fischereiwirtschaft. Da sage noch mal einer, zwei Juristen wären sich nicht einig.


----------



## Grünknochen (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Kolja, what else...


Salmo trutta,

Erstens keine Spielwiese. Zweitens: Du wirst nicht missverstanden. Du verstehst miss.

Nächste Luftnummer übrigens der Begriff Waidgerechtigkeit.

 Merken die Leute eigentlich nicht, dass man sich mit solchen Dingen ins eigene Knie schießt? Und das auch noch ohne jede Not im Wege vorauseilenden Gehorsams...


 Keiner weiß wieso, weshalb, warum. Hauptsache man liegt im Trend (der nix mit Angeln zu tun hat). Und wenn es auf dieser Basis nicht das Ziel ist, Freiheits/ Verantwortungsräume (zugunsten der Angler) offen zu halten, statt dessen aber jede noch so kleine Tür bis zum ''Geht nicht mehr'' geschlossen wird, hat ein Verband, dem es (in der Theorie) um die Angelei geht, schlicht und ergreifend keine Daseinsberechtigung.


In Summe: Ich erwarte (ua), dass sich ein Verband zu Schlüsselthemen in jeder Beziehung professionell abgesichert positioniert und sich konsequent für die Menschen einsetzt, die er angeblich repräsentiert.


So, ich bin jetzt mal nicht raus.


----------



## Forelle2000 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Bin noch nicht ganz weg: 

 Fischereigesetz Sachsen
 § 1 
Zweck des Gesetzes
 (1) Gleichrangige Zwecke dieses Gesetzes sind 
  1.  die Förderung der nachhaltigen Nutzung der Gewässer durch die Fischerei und  2.  der Schutz, die Erhaltung und die Entwicklung der im Wasser, einschließlich der Uferzonen, lebenden Tier- und Pflanzenwelt.  (2) Die Ausübung der Fischerei nach den *Regeln der guten fachlichen Praxis* dient der Erreichung der Zwecke des Absatzes 1.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Bin noch nicht ganz weg:
> 
> Fischereigesetz Sachsen
> § 1
> ...



Da sieht man wozu das Gequatsche der Verbände von der gfP führt. Natürlich wird diese gfP nirgend wirklich dagestellt und so ist sie letztlich auch nicht justiziabel. Den ohne Gesetz keine Strafe oder wie der Volksmund sagt: "Nulla poena sine lege"

Nur am Rande: Da hier die gfP zur nachhaltigen Nutzung dienen soll, ist diese Regelung ein starkes Argument für c&r.


----------



## Grünknochen (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Die GfP ist überall. Vergiss also bitte nicht, die Zange anzufeuchten, noch besser die fischrelevanten Berührungsflächen mit irgend einem Fett uä einzubalsamieren. 



Hi Forelle,
danke für die Einstellung eines Gesetzestextes. So was habe ich noch nie gelesen...


----------



## Wilhelm (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ja leider immer wieder gängige Praxis, Amateure interpretieren Gesetze und dann kommen die tollsten Sachen dabei raus.

Nur für uns Angler leider nichts gutes.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Update zu Fragen an Olaf Lindner

Ich habe jetzt den Thread durchgeackert und folgende Fragenliste erstellt:


 [FONT=&quot]1.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?
Ausgehend von einer Vision für die gesamte Anglerschaft mit Zeithorizont, über die Formulierung strategischer Ziele sowie den dabei zu betrachtenden Handlungsfeldern und daraus ableitend eine ganz konkrete Maßnahmenplanung für die nächsten ein bis zwei Jahre an deren Erfüllung man gemessen wird!

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Warum gibt es kein klares Positionspapier, in dem die Themen „Catch & Release“ und Baglimit behandelt werden?

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] Wie sieht die Strategie des Verbandes bezüglich der Verhinderung von Angelverboten im Rahmen von NATURA 2000 aus?

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] Warum wurde nicht mit Anglerdemo zusammen an der Verhinderung des Baglimits gearbeitet? Wie hat der DAFV sich an Anglerdemo beteiligt bzw. diese unterstützt? Wie ist denn der Auftritt von Frau Dr. H-K zustande gekommen? Wer und wie steht ihr im Kontakt mit Anglerdemo?

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]5. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] Warum gibt es keine Reaktion auf die Peta-Anzeigen-Kampagne, die gerade läuft?

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]6. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Was sind eigentlich für den DAFV die Interessen der Angler im Jahre 2018, die es gilt gegenüber Politik, Behörden etc. zu vertreten?

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]_7. _[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Was versteht der Verband unter dem Begriff *„gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“ *in Bezug auf folgende Punkte:[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Verwendung des Setzkeschers (Stichwort Lebensmittelsicherheit von gefangenen Fischen)_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Anlanden des (Raub-) Fisches ohne Unterfangkescher (z.B. durch Kiemengriff)_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Verwendung von Anzahl und Art der Haken (Stichworte: Hakenform, Paternoster, Drilling)_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Zurücksetzen von nicht geschonten Fischen (also außerhalb von Schonzeit und Schonmaß)_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Lokale Verwendung von Entnahmefenster _[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Angeln an Forellenteich(en) „put and take“ (sog. Angelzirkus)_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Messen, Wiegen und Fotografieren von gefangenen Fischen_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Art der Verwertung von gefangenen Fischen_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Durchführung von Wettangeln (Stichworte: Königsfischen, Vergleichsfischen, Hegefischen)

_[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]_8. _[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis:[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]Was heißt denn "maschinenlesbar", was soll damit gemacht werden?[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]Welche Funktionen hat der Ausweis?[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]Wer zahlt den?[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]Wer haftet für Verlust & Missbrauch? Der BV, der LV, der [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Verein[/FONT][FONT=&quot], der Angler?[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]Welchen Aufwand werden [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Vereine[/FONT][FONT=&quot] damit haben, wenn sie Mitglieder aufnehmen, abmelden und z.B. diese Karte nicht zurück bekommen?


[/FONT]   
*[FONT=&quot]Habe ich etwas Wichtiges vergessen?[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Und eine Bitte: Wenn Ihr noch Fragen habt, die in die Liste sollen, müssen diese sich wirklich auf das geführte Interview beziehen und ernst gemeint sein! Ihr habt jetzt die Chance, nutzt diese bitte sinnvoll!
[/FONT]


----------



## Wilhelm (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ja  Christian eine habe ich: Aussage DAFV: Mit seinen insgesamt rund 520.000 Mitgliedern gehört der DAFV zu den größten anerkannten Naturschutz- und Umweltverbänden Deutschlands.

Warum bezeichnet sich der Verband  als Naturschutz - und Umweltverband?
Er ist doch in erster Linie ein Anglerverband.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

[FONT=&quot]zu Frage 8[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]

Sind die [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]maschinenlesbaren Ausweise [/FONT]per[FONT=&quot]sonalisiert?
[FONT=&quot]Wenn JA: W[FONT=&quot]er übermittelt die personenbezogenen Dat[FONT=&quot]en und wie erfolgt die Übermittlung/Erhebun[FONT=&quot]g [/FONT]rechtlich nach DSGVO [FONT=&quot]?[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Moringotho (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wilhelm schrieb:


> Ja  Christian eine habe ich: Aussage DAFV: Mit seinen insgesamt rund 520.000 Mitgliedern gehört der DAFV zu den größten anerkannten Naturschutz- und Umweltverbänden Deutschlands.
> 
> Warum bezeichnet sich der Verband  als Naturschutz - und Umweltverband?
> Er ist doch in erster Linie ein Anglerverband.



sers,

die frage sollte aber ganz nach oben.
nach der antwort denke ich mal kann man sich den rest schon schenken.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wilhelm schrieb:


> Ja  Christian eine habe ich: Aussage DAFV: Mit seinen insgesamt rund 520.000 Mitgliedern gehört der DAFV zu den größten anerkannten Naturschutz- und Umweltverbänden Deutschlands.
> 
> Warum bezeichnet sich der Verband  als Naturschutz - und Umweltverband?
> Er ist doch in erster Linie ein Anglerverband.





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]zu Frage 8[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
> 
> Sind die [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]maschinenlesbaren Ausweise [/FONT]per[FONT=&quot]sonalisiert?
> [FONT=&quot]Wenn JA: W[FONT=&quot]er übermittelt die personenbezogenen Dat[FONT=&quot]en und wie erfolgt die Übermittlung/Erhebun[FONT=&quot]g [/FONT]rechtlich nach DSGVO [FONT=&quot]?[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]




Ist notiert.


----------



## Jose (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]... Ihr habt jetzt die Chance, nutzt diese bitte sinnvoll!
> [/FONT]




ähemm, weiß ja wie du 's meinst, aber "letzte chance" hat was von drohung...

und wenn überhaupt - und da bin ich ganz ernst - ist es die letzte chance für tibulski.
sehen die im kopfverband eventuell auch so.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Jose schrieb:


> ähemm, weiß ja wie du 's meinst, aber "letzte chance" hat was von drohung...
> 
> und wenn überhaupt - und da bin ich ganz ernst - ist es die letzte chance für tibulski.
> sehen die im kopfverband eventuell auch so.




Von letzter Chance war nie die Rede. Von Drohung auch nicht. #d


----------



## Kochtopf (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

mE wichtig: wie kann es sein, dass ein Bundesverband den exodushaften Austritten von Landesverbänden so gleichgültig gegenüber steht?


----------



## Ørret (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wilhelm schrieb:


> Ja  Christian eine habe ich: Aussage DAFV: Mit seinen insgesamt rund 520.000 Mitgliedern gehört der DAFV zu den größten anerkannten Naturschutz- und Umweltverbänden Deutschlands.
> 
> Warum bezeichnet sich der Verband  als Naturschutz - und Umweltverband?
> Er ist doch in erster Linie ein Anglerverband.



Naja, davor steht ja geschrieben das er sich als Interessensvertretung aller deutscher Angler und Anglerinnen versteht.....

https://www.dafv.de/der-dafv.html

von daher passt deine Frage vllt nicht so ganz...


----------



## Wilhelm (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Doch sie passt sogar voll und ganz.
Dieser Verband bezeichnet sich auch Hochnäsig als Interessenvertreter aller Anglerinnen und Angler. Mit welchem Recht?
Angler sind primär in der Regel Naturnutzer und aus Eigennutz auch vielleicht Naturschützer aber Umweltschützer beim Angeln ???


----------



## Grünknochen (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Christian,
echt gut gemeint. 

Aber schon Frage 7 (GfP) kann zu nichts führen, wenn man nicht kapiert hat, welche rechtliche Bedeutung und welchen Inhalt der Begriff GfP hat.
Tut mir leid: Die ganzen Unterpunkte sind Lammetta im rechtsfreien Raum.
Schön, dass wir in der Gruppe drüber gesprochen haben...



Genau das ist es, was ich zuvor als wirklich seriös abgesicherte Position bezeichne. Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass sich der Verband auch nur einen substantiellen Gedanken in rechtlicher Hinsicht zum Thema gemacht hat. Einige Posts vorher hab ich ne Quelle angegeben und ich kann Dir sagen, dass ich ne Riesen Sammlung von weiteren Quellen auf dem Rechner habe, die Grundlage für Kap.7 des Buches von Robert Arlinghaus sind. 

Genauso beurteile ich übrigens das Wortgehülse zur ''Waidgerechtigkeit'' des Angelns. Was bitteschön soll ich anfangen mit einem Text des Pressesprechers, der die Thematik mit Garantie noch nicht einmal im Ansatz berühren wird. Der Pressesprecher müsste im Grunde nix anderes machen als ein Rechtsgutachten online zu stellen. Ich wette darum, dass es ein solches nicht gibt.


 Ich hab echt keine Fragen. Weder zu Natura 2000, noch zu C&R, noch zu Gemeinschafts/ Wett/ Hegefischen, noch zu GfP etc. Ich hab hierzu ne Position, die ich mir mit ziemlich viel Aufwand erarbeitet habe... Ob richtig oder nicht, who knows it. Abgleichen kann ich das aber nur mit Leuten, die -wie ich- in der Welt der §§ zuhause sind. Ein Statement des DAfV ist da nicht wirklich hilfreich...


Um das abzurunden: Z.Z. hab ich ne sehr konkrete Baustelle, in der ich mir alle Mühe gebe, ein Törchen loszumachen, das vom DAfV ganz entspannt im Wege rechtsfreier Allgemeinplätze geschlossen wurde. Ich bin genervt!


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

was kostet dieser Ausweis und warum wird das Geld nicht für Sinnvolleres ausgegeben?


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Zur Erläuterung meiner Frage:
Ich werde ja auch vom Verband vertreten, obwohl ich nicht Mitglied bin.
Muss also mit deren Politik leben.
Der größte Anteil der Angler in Deutschland werden m.E. nach nicht Mitglied sein.

Frage:
Wie legitimiert sich der Verband, dass er für die Deutschen Angler spricht, obwohl nur ein (der kleinere) Teil der Angler im Verband Mitglieder sind.
Daraus folgt weiter: Wie werden diese Angler, die nicht Mitglieder im Verband sind, in der Entscheidungsfindung für die deutschen Angler mit berücksichtigt?


----------



## Jose (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Jose schrieb:


> ähemm, weiß ja wie du 's meinst, aber "letzte chance" hat was von drohung...
> 
> und wenn überhaupt - und da bin ich ganz ernst - ist es die letzte chance für tibulski.
> sehen die im kopfverband eventuell auch so.





Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Von letzter Chance war nie die Rede. Von Drohung auch nicht. #d



stimmt, christian - da hat sich bei mir die geschichte des ABs mit dem verband nen zu kurzen weg gebahnt.

aber wenn du einfach mal reinschmeckst kannst du eventuell nachfühlen, wie bitter das ist, dass uns jetzt was von chance erzählt wird - nach all den jahren der gesprächsverweigerung seitens des verbandes - und dann nach dem betreiberwechsel das lancierte inhaltslose interview von jenem verbandler und schon fast an verachtung grenzendes fernbleiben in diesem thread.

jetzt also sollen wir fragen stellen, dem herrn eigentlich den hintern hinterher tragen zur erfüllung seiner versprechen - und dann wird das uns als Chance verkauft?!

verkehrte welt - der herr hat jetzt die zu nutzende chance - und das ist ganz sicher hier seine letzte.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> mE wichtig: wie kann es sein, dass ein Bundesverband den exodushaften Austritten von Landesverbänden so gleichgültig gegenüber steht?



Hat die Präsine doch schon beantwortet. Das sind alles nur persönliche Gründe, weil da Leute mit ihr Schwierigkeit haben. Mit der hervorragenden Arbeit des DAFV hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Aber nicht hochoffiziell schwarz auf weiß 
Ihr holt Popcorn? Ich hole Mistgabeln und Fackeln


----------



## Jose (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber nicht hochoffiziell schwarz auf weiß
> Ihr holt Popcorn? Ich hole Mistgabeln und Fackeln



teer & federn liegen bereit :m


----------



## Ørret (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

@Wilhelm.....du behauptest ja er sei in erster Linie ein Anglerverband, nicht ich. 


[/B]





Wilhelm schrieb:


> Warum bezeichnet sich der Verband  als Naturschutz - und Umweltverband?
> Er ist doch in erster Linie ein Anglerverband.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ich denke hier herrscht bei vielen ein falscher gedanklicher Ansatz vor, wenn sie glauben, der DAFV sei ein Angelverband oder ein Verband für Angler. Das ist er nicht. Das war bestenfalls mal der DAV. Der VDSF und jetzt der DAFV ist der Bundesverband der Gewässer bewirtschaftenden Vereine. Das ist ein Unterschied zu einem Verband, der Angler vertritt. Schaut euch doch mal die LVs an. Deren Produktpalette ist ganz klar auf die Gewässerbewirtschafter ausgerichtet. Angefangen von der Ausbildung der Gewässerwarte, über Biologen bis zu Fischwirten. Das sind eben im Wesentlichen keine Angelverbände. 

Aus diesem Grund kann man auch nicht die Anzahl der Angler gegen die Anzahl der Mittelbaren Mitglieder der im DAFV zusammengeschlossenen LVs rechnen. Man kann bestenfalls diese gegen alle in LVs vertretenen Vereinsmitglieder gegenrechnen. Der weitaus größte Teil der Angler in Deutschland ist aber eben nicht in einem Angelverein und wird daher auch nicht durch die LVs vertreten, gleich ob der LV in DAFV ist oder nicht.


----------



## Wilhelm (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Ørret schrieb:


> @Wilhelm.....du behauptest ja er sei in erster Linie ein Anglerverband, nicht ich.
> 
> 
> [/B]




Ich behaupte überhaupt nichts|uhoh:, was ich vom Verband halte habe ich dargelegt und damit soll es zwischen uns zweien gut sein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

@Kolja, der DAFV maßt sich aber an, für alle Angler zu sprechen.
 Und seitens der Politik wird das auch so wahrgenommen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

für den Fall, das Tibulski tatsächlich nochmal auftaucht hab ganz dekadent einen schönen Rießling bereitgestellt und ne Pulle Zybarthenschnaps besorgt


----------



## Wilhelm (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

*Kolja Kreder*,was steht dann auf der Seite?
 Seiten des DAFV:Er sieht sich als Interessenvertretung für alle deutschen Anglerinnen und Angler. https://www.dafv.de/der-dafv/ueber-uns.html
Dann soll er es nicht behaupten und sich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Kolja, der DAFV maßt sich aber an, für alle Angler zu sprechen.
> Und seitens der Politik wird das auch so wahrgenommen.



Von Seiten der Politik wird der DAFV kaum wahr und im Ergebnis nicht ernst genommen. #d


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Von Seiten der Politik wird der DAFV kaum wahr und im Ergebnis nicht ernst genommen. #d



mag ja sein, im Ergebnis beruft man sich dort aber auf den DAFV, wenns um Verbote geht und verkauft uns das als Kompromiss (siehe Fehmarnbelt)


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wilhelm schrieb:


> *Kolja Kreder*,was steht dann auf der Seite?
> Seiten des DAFV:Er sieht sich als Interessenvertretung für alle deutschen Anglerinnen und Angler. https://www.dafv.de/der-dafv/ueber-uns.html
> Dann soll er es nicht behaupten und sich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken



Ich sehe mich als den schönsten und schlausten Rechtsanwalt Deutschlands. - Und jetzt? Heißt doch noch lange nicht, dass ich das bin!

Laotze sagt: "Wer andere kennt, ist klug. Wer sich selber kennt, ist weise."

Mir fehlt es an Weisheit im DAFV.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> mag ja sein, im Ergebnis beruft man sich dort aber auf den DAFV, wenns um Verbote geht und verkauft uns das als Kompromiss (siehe Fehmarnbelt)



Richtig, der DAFV dient der Politik als Feigenblatt, nach dem Motte: Das haben wir alles mit dem zuständigen Verband besprochen"


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

so sieht es aus Kolja, es zum kot....


----------



## PAFischer (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Wie hat der DAFV vor, Angeln wieder zu einer gesellschaftlich mehrheitlichen Akzeptanz zu verhelfen?

Was tut der DAFV gegen Forderungen (FFH, Natura200...) seitens NABU, BUND und PeTA? Ist man hier auch bereit und gewappnet den Prozessweg zu gehen?

Was tut der DAFV gegen Nachtangel-, Setzkescher-, ...verbote?

Was tut der DAFV um C&D Bundesweit zu etablieren?

Wie kommt es, dass nach zahlreichen Austritten von LVs keine Konsequenzen in der Führungsriege des DAFV gezogen werden?

Wie schafft es der DAFV vom "Naturschutzverband" wieder ein "Anglerverband" zu werden und warum hat man sich erst als solcher definiert?

Wie gedenkt der DAFV seine Positionen zu überarbeiten um für die ANGLER und die ausgetretenen LVs wieder attraktiv zu werden?

elktr. Mitgliedsausweise und Datenschutzverordnung. Wie bietet man hier den Vereinen Rechtssicherheit?

Gedenkt der DAFV wie z.B.: der Jagdverband öffentlich gegen PeTA, und Forderungen anderer Gruppierungen vorzugehen, die dem Angeln und den Anglern schaden? Wenn ja, warum war man bisher so verhalten?
Kann man sich hier evtl. auch eine Zusammenarbeit mit Jagdverband, Fischereiverband, Imkern usw vorstellen?

Ach ich hätte hunderte Fragen und bei einigen würden paar ganz rot anlaufen.

Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit muss massiv betrieben werden. Imagefilme, werben für die Anglerschaft. Den Menschen das Angeln als tolle Freizeitbeschäftigung und Erholung nahe bringen. Vor allem die Kinderarbeit und Erfolge bei Kindern in "schwierigen Verhältnissen" oder auffälligen Kindern verkaufen. 
Den Menschen zeigen was PETA wirklich ist und wie diese vorgehen.....

Naja. Petri Heil und Gott zum Gruße  ...ein Träumer


----------



## kati48268 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



bastido schrieb:


> ... Das Bundesverbände diese universelle Vertretungsbefugnis für sich proklamieren und teilweise auch in ihren Satzungen festschreiben ist Gang und Gäbe in deren Welt.


Ja, und das betrifft nicht nur die Angelwelt.

Zum Glück nimmt kaum jemand in Politik & Gesellschaft den DAFV ernst oder ahnt auch nur, dass es ihn überhaupt gibt.

Pech nur, dass er sich für kompetent & unersätzlich hält, tatsächlich hier und da einmischt 
und dann direkt für Schaden sorgt 
plus der Politik als Alibi dient; siehe Baglimit & Co.

Aber es wäre mehr als hilfreich, 
dass solange keine richtige verbandliche Interessenvertretung existiert, 
eine weitere Bewegung entsteht, 
die so stark oder so laut ist, 
dass sie ebenso als Ansprechpartner wahrgenommen wird.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, und das betrifft nicht nur die Angelwelt.
> 
> Zum Glück nimmt kaum jemand in Politik & Gesellschaft den DAFV ernst oder ahnt auch nur, dass es ihn überhaupt gibt.
> 
> ...



Genau so ist es. Und am besten mit Leuten, die von dem, was sie tun auch was verstehen.


----------



## Danielsu83 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,

 danke für das zusammen schreiben der offenen Fragen. 

 Hoffentlich kommt etwas zurück das ein wenig Substanz hat.

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Wegberger (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Christian, hallo Kolja,



> Zitat Kolja: Ich denke hier herrscht bei vielen ein falscher gedanklicher Ansatz vor,  wenn sie glauben, der DAFV sei ein Angelverband oder ein Verband  für Angler. Das ist er nicht. Das war bestenfalls mal der DAV. Der VDSF  und jetzt der DAFV ist der Bundesverband der Gewässer bewirtschaftenden  Vereine. Das ist ein Unterschied zu einem Verband,  der Angler vertritt. Schaut euch doch mal die LVs an. Deren  Produktpalette ist ganz klar auf die Gewässerbewirtschafter  ausgerichtet. Angefangen von der Ausbildung der Gewässerwarte, über  Biologen bis zu Fischwirten. Das sind eben im Wesentlichen keine  Angelverbände.



Das wäre für mich eine spannende Frage.....in wieweit bestätigt tibulski@präsine diese Auffassung und in wieweit ensteht hier nicht ein Interessenkonflikt beim BV zwischen Unterstützung der unmittelbaren Mitgliedern -> LV und den mittelbar betroffenen Anglern.

@Kolja: Kannst du daraus nicht eine Frage bauen?

P.S: Hieraus könnte man sogar einen Ansatz für eine Entwicklung zum Guten ableiten: Wenn neben den LV im BV die Anglerinteressen von Anglern (ohne Einfluss der LV) mit einer entsprechenden Stimmgewichtung Einzug hielte.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Man müsste im DFAV mal einen Angler-Beirat einführen, also Leute, die noch aktiv angeln und die Probleme der Basis schildern.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Christian, hallo Kolja,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die LVs - zumindest im Westen - sehen sich als Vertretungen der Vereine. An den nicht vereinsgebundenen Angler wird da gar nicht gedacht. Da die LV, die Mitglieder des DAFV sind, kann man sich doch vorstellen, was da im Ergebnis rauskommt. 

Von tibulske@präsine wirst du nichts greifbares bekommen. Ich habe ihren Vortrag zu der grandiosen Arbeit des DAFV gelauscht. Das sind Lügen mit BlaBla vermischt. Was soll den da Tibulski jetzt was anderes schreiben. Er hat doch die Linie der Präsine zu verkaufen. Ich weis nicht, weshalb ihr da noch immer irgendwas erwartet. Daher mach ich da auch keine Frage draus. 

Zur gfP hat auch Grünknochen alles geschrieben, was man wissen muss. Der Begriff in Bezug auf Gewässerbewirtschaftung ist zielführend und da hat Arlinghaus auch ein entsprechendes Buch zu veröffentlicht. Mit der Silbe "Angel" davor ist das Ganze Unfug, der nur zeigt, dass die Verantwortlichen im DAFV das Ganze nicht verstanden haben. Statt den Fehler zu korrigieren, Drucken sie ihn in der Herbst-Broschüre wieder ab. Da sieht man doch, was zu erwarten ist.

Dann oute ich mich jetzt noch gleich als Anhänger asiatischer Philosophie und gebe die Worte von Konfuzius wieder: 

"Wer einen Fehler gemacht hat und ihn nicht korrigiert, begeht einen zweiten."


----------



## Wegberger (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Lars,



> Man müsste im DFAV mal einen Angler-Beirat einführen, also Leute, die noch aktiv angeln und die Probleme der Basis schildern.


Ich gehe noch weiter, wenn es der Verband wirklich ernst meint, dann sollte man unterhalb der Präsidiums zwei Kammern bilden: eine von den LV`s bestückt, die andere von Anglern. Beide Kammern hätten volles Stimmrecht.

Dies könnte man auch auf die LV adaptieren .... und in die Vereine. Es gibt jeweils die Bewirtschafter und die Angler Vertretung. 

Jetzt frag mich erstmal nicht wie man das umsetzen könnte ... aber zuerst kommt der theoretische Ansatz. 

Allerdings erfordert das natürlich die Einsicht bei den Verbänden tatsächlich Veränderungen zu wollen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Lars,
> 
> Ich gehe noch weiter, wenn es der Verband wirklich ernst meint, dann sollte man unterhalb der Präsidiums zwei Kammern bilden: eine von den LV`s bestückt, die andere von Anglern. Beide Kammern hätten volles Stimmrecht.
> 
> ...



Träumer. Was soll das denn bringen. Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass du in einem solchen Gremium aktive Angler widerfinden würdest. Du findest ja auch kaum welche in den Vorständen der LV. Außerdem kann man das Problem nicht dadurch lösen, dass man immer weitere Gremien schafft, die dann nur einen weiteren Debattierclub bilden. Von denen haben wir doch schon genug. Wenn man wissen will, wie man so etwas straff organisiert, dann muss man sich die Strukturen unser Gegner anschauen. 

Keine ständig tagenden demokratische Gremien. Bestefalls, eine Art Aufsichtsrat, der einmal im Jahr die Arbeit bewertet und Konsequenzen zieht. Ansonsten eine Profi-Truppe. Da braucht man vielleicht einen PR-Mann/Frau, einen EU-Mann /Frau eine/n Juristen/in und ein paar Sekretärinnen (da gibt es keine männlichen ) und dann wird aus allen Rohren gefeuert. Es darf da kein einziger Ehrenamtler im Tagesgeschäft irgend etwas zu sagen haben.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Eines, der nach wie vor ungelösten Probleme des DAFV ist es, dass mit der Vereinigung der beiden früheren Verbände keine einheitliche politische Linie festgelegt wurde. Ein Folgeproblem war dann, dass man sich auf eine Präsidentin einigte, die selber keine Anglerin ist, die Probleme und Nöte der Angler nicht kennt und auch kein Interesse zeigte diese Wissenslücke zu schließen. Dass Frau Präsidentin bis heute keine Fischerprüfung abgelegt hat verdeutlicht dieses mangelnde Interesse nur all zu sehr. Dazu kommt, dass sie als Monsanto-Lobbyistin und Verfechterin des Anbaus von Gen-Mail in Deutschland auf dem Gebiet den Umwelt- und Naturschutzes über keinerlei Glaubwürdigkeit verfügt. Politisch ist auch in der FDP Frau Happach-Kasan eigegangen, wie eine Primel. Aussagen ihres „Parteifreundes“ Gero Hocker zeigen das.  Also fassen wir zusammen:

Der DAFV hat eigentlich keinen Plan was er will oder wollen soll.
Seine Präsidentin verfügt über keinerlei Glaubwürdigkeit bei den Anglern.
Seine Präsidentin verfügt über geien Glaubwürdigkeit bei den Umwelt- und Naturschutzverbänden.
Seine Präsidentin verfügt nicht einmal über Rückhalt in der eigenen Partei.
Der Pressesprecher kann ganz offensichtlich seinen Job nicht. 
Vom Rest der Bagage hört man erst gar nicht, was angesichts der Planlosigkeit schon als Pluspunkt gewertet werden muss.
Was soll jetzt eine Beantwortung der gestellten Fragen bringen? Was erwartet ihr davon?


----------



## Wegberger (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Kolja,

träumen ist manchmal nicht das schlechteste.

Aber nochmal zur Sache: Du sagst, das da wo Angelverband drauf steht, eigentlich Bewirtschafterverband stehen müsste.

Dann ist aber doch jegliche Diskussion hinfällig über eine Vertretung der Angler, ausser ich stelle den Status fest, will die Situation ändern und muss demnach auch tiefgreifende Reformen einleiten.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> träumen ist manchmal nicht das schlechteste.
> 
> ...



Das ganze Ding DAFV ist schon im Keim falsch angelegt, weil man die unterschiedlichen politischen Positionen zwischen VDSF und DAV nicht aufgelöst hat. Auch die vertretene Zielgruppe beim DAV war eine andere, als bei VDSF. Der VDSF war ein Verband der Angelvereine und damit letztlich ein Verband der Gewässerbewirtschafter. Der DAV war aufgrund der anderen Strukturen im Osten (Gewässerfonds) ein Verband der Angler. Beide Zielkonflikte wurde nicht aufgelöst. Man fusionierte aber dennoch. Bis heute ist daher nicht klar für was der DAFV eigentlich einsteht. - Ohne dies zu klären, kann man auch nicht reformieren.

Ganz praktisch besteht aber auch das Problem, wie so eine Reform denn aussehen soll. Die LVs wollen doch ihren Einfluss auf den DAFV nicht verlieren. Solange aber Amateure die Geschicke des Bundesverbandes lenken, kann keine effektive Arbeit geleistet werden. Du erwartest doch nicht ernsthaft, dass die Ehrenamtler ihre "hart" erkämpfte Position als "was auch immer" im Verband aufgeben. Das funktioniert genau so wenig, wie eine Verkleinerung des Bundestages, weil sich auch da die Entscheider selber abschaffen müssten. Daher ist der DAFV unreformierbar. Alle Versuche dort etwas zum besseren zu bewegen sind zum scheitern verurteilt, weil das Kernproblem immer unangetastet bleiben wird und das ist die Ehrenamtsstruktur.


----------



## kati48268 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Das ganze Konstrukt ist Murks, schon von der Satzung & Struktur her.
Ich gehe noch weiter und sage: schon von der Idee her!

Was brauchen die Landesverbände denn, was macht denn Sinn mit Blick auf Bund & EU?
Den größten Teil der Ländersachen Fischerei, Gewässer,... machen sie doch sowieso selbst (ich rede nicht von Qualität).

Es wird eine kleine, schlagkräftige Dienstleistungseinheit gebraucht; ein Jurist, ein oder zwei Lobbyisten, ein ÖAler. Dazu zwei Tippsen, feddich.
Das aber Fachleute, die was in ihrem Fachgebiet drauf haben; keine Biologen.

Diese würden ihre Aufträge von den LVs bekommen, von einem Gremium bestehend aus den Präsis/GFs.

Es braucht es keinen Dachverband, kein Präsidium, keine Präsidentin, keine Gremien und Ausschüsse, keinen Regionalproporz, keine x-Mann-Verwaltung, keine 2 Geschäftsstellen,...
Alle anderen Aufgaben, von Naturschutzgedöns bis wasweißich, können bei den LVs bleiben.

So würde endlich mal was laufen nach 30 Jahren Eierschaukelei und Ergebnissen contra Angler.

Und soviel zu meiner Träumerei...


----------



## willmalwassagen (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Kolja,
ich hatte vor wenigen Tagen eine intensive Diskussion mit Thomas wegen dem Begriff Gewässerbewirtschafter.
Dieser Begriff taucht immer wieder auf. Sinnfrei aber extrem diskriminierend. 
Angelvereine und Verbände sind in der Regel zur Hege in ihren Gewässern verpflichtet und haben sich an entsprechende Gesetze zu halten. Wenn wir Binnengewässer ohne "Bewirtschafter" hätten, wo sollen dann die Angler angeln?
Ich denke, da sollte wieder der Verstand die Oberhand  gewinnen und den Begriff Gewässerbewirtschafter einfach verschwinden lassen. Damit bringt ihr sonst auch noch die letzten euch wohlgesonnen Angelvereine gegen euch auf.


----------



## willmalwassagen (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Da hatte sich die Präsine mit Tibulski am Wochende versteckt.
So etwa wie ein Wellnesswochende mit Freunden beim LFVBW.

https://www.lfvbw.de/2-uncategorised/1329-verbandsarbeit-konkret-erfolgreiche-klausurtagung


----------



## chris760819 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



> . Alle Versuche dort etwas zum besseren zu bewegen sind zum scheitern verurteilt, weil das Kernproblem immer unangetastet bleiben wird und das ist die *Ehrenamtsstruktur. *


 
 Dazu hätte ich einmal eine Frage Kolja. Ich habe mir die Bilanzen des DAFV angeschaut und in der Gewinn- und Verlustrechnung gesehen, dass für den Posten Personal bzw. Gehälter ein erheblicher Aufwand verbucht wurde. 
 Ich meine Zahlen im Kopf zu haben die sich bei Rund 520.000 Euro bewegen. Dem gegenüber stehen dazu Einnahmen von 1.400.000 Euro gegenüber. Mich würde ja zu gerne mal interessieren ob Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die anderen Vorstandsmitglieder an Gehalt bzw. Aufwandsentschädigungen einstreichen. Weißt du dazu was?


----------



## smithie (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

[Dreammode]
Ich gehe sogar noch weiter und behaupte, dass ein Anglerverband auf Bundesebene im ersten Schritt unabhängig von den Landes-(Naturschutz-)verbänden entstehen müsste.

Die Zusammenarbeit mit den Landesverbänden steht außer Frage und/aber auf einem anderen Blatt.

[/Dreammode]


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Kolja,
> ich hatte vor wenigen Tagen eine intensive Diskussion mit Thomas wegen dem Begriff Gewässerbewirtschafter.
> Dieser Begriff taucht immer wieder auf. Sinnfrei aber extrem diskriminierend.
> Angelvereine und Verbände sind in der Regel zur Hege in ihren Gewässern verpflichtet und haben sich an entsprechende Gesetze zu halten. Wenn wir Binnengewässer ohne "Bewirtschafter" hätten, wo sollen dann die Angler angeln?
> Ich denke, da sollte wieder der Verstand die Oberhand  gewinnen und den Begriff Gewässerbewirtschafter einfach verschwinden lassen. Damit bringt ihr sonst auch noch die letzten euch wohlgesonnen Angelvereine gegen euch auf.



Es geht hier nicht um Diskriminierung. Du kannst Gewässerbewirtschafter und Angler sein. Es geht nur darum, dass die Interessenlage von Gewässerbewirtschafter und Angler nicht zwingend identisch ist. Und dies muss in einer Dachorganisation auch zum Ausdruck kommen. Das beginnt schon mal dabei, dass man dieses Problem erkennt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



chris760819 schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich einmal eine Frage Kolja. Ich habe mir die Bilanzen des DAFV angeschaut und in der Gewinn- und Verlustrechnung gesehen, dass für den Posten Personal bzw. Gehälter ein erheblicher Aufwand verbucht wurde.
> Ich meine Zahlen im Kopf zu haben die sich bei Rund 520.000 Euro bewegen. Dem gegenüber stehen dazu Einnahmen von 1.400.000 Euro gegenüber. Mich würde ja zu gerne mal interessieren ob Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die anderen Vorstandsmitglieder an Gehalt bzw. Aufwandsentschädigungen einstreichen. Weißt du dazu was?



Meines Wissens eine Aufwandsentschädigung, aber kein Gehalt. Gehälter bekommen Seggelke, Spahn, Lindner und die übrigen Bürokräfte in Berlin und Offenbach. Frau Happach-Kasan übt das Amt ehrenamtlich aus.

Hier sind die Mitarbeiter aufgeführt:

https://www.dafv.de/der-dafv/geschaeftstellen.html


----------



## chris760819 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Danke Kolja. Den Link kenn ich natürlich schon . 

Interessant auf der Seite des DAFV finde ich den Bereich Satzung Leitlinien und Ordnungen welche man sich schön  herunterladen kann. 

Hier der Passus der mir persönlich am besten gefallen hat:

 _"Der Verband tritt für eine gute fachliche_​ _Praxis der Angelfischerei ein. Eine daran_​ _orientierte Fischerei entspricht den ethischen_​ _Grundsätzen des Tierschutzes._​ _Alle Fische werden schonend behandelt._​ _Gefangene Fische, für die Schonbestimmungen_​ _wie Schonzeiten oder Schonmaße_​ _gelten, werden lebend zurückgesetzt._​ _Zur guten fachlichen Praxis gehört insbesondere_​ _die waidgerechte Versorgung_​ _von zur Verwertung bestimmten Fischen_​_und deren sinnvolle Verwendung". (Zitat aus den Leitlinien des DAFV)_

Ich lese das so: Gefangene Fische die nicht einer Schonzeit unterliegen bzw. nicht in der Schonzeit gefangen werden und deren Schonmaß überschritten ist, sind bitte schön dem Gewässer zu entnehmen. Eine ganz schlimme Aussage wir ich finde und zum Glück nicht Deckungsgleich mit dem Recht hier in NRW. Aber jetzt verratet mir mal, wie man ein Abknüpplungsgebot mit solch einem Dachverband verhindern will, wenn irgendwann in NRW mal über eine Änderung des Fischereirechtes gesprochen werden sollte? Unser Verein z.B. setzt Rotaugen ein, weil deren Bestand an unserer Talsperre offenbar rückläufig ist. Und ich soll, wenn mir so ein Fisch als Beifang an den Haken geht, nach dem Willen des DAFV dem Gewässer entnehmen, obwohl ich gar keine Rotaugen essen mag? |kopfkrat


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Was ist aus der Sammlung von Fragen geworden?
Ich finde die Idee sinnvoll und auch spannend, dass da nun nachgefragt / nachgehakt wird.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Was ist aus der Sammlung von Fragen geworden?
> Ich finde die Idee sinnvoll und auch spannend, dass da nun nachgefragt / nachgehakt wird.



Ich habe den Fragenkatalog noch ergänzt und heute morgen per Mail an Herrn Lindner geschickt!


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Danke, dass Du die Idee doch noch weiter verfolgst.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



chris760819 schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich einmal eine Frage Kolja. Ich habe mir die Bilanzen des DAFV angeschaut und in der Gewinn- und Verlustrechnung gesehen, dass für den Posten Personal bzw. Gehälter ein erheblicher Aufwand verbucht wurde.
> Ich meine Zahlen im Kopf zu haben die sich bei Rund 520.000 Euro bewegen. Dem gegenüber stehen dazu Einnahmen von 1.400.000 Euro gegenüber. Mich würde ja zu gerne mal interessieren ob Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und die anderen Vorstandsmitglieder an Gehalt bzw. Aufwandsentschädigungen einstreichen. Weißt du dazu was?



Sie bekommt eine Aufwandsentschädigung, hatte sie mir persönlich geschrieben.


----------



## Kochtopf (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Was durchaus auch vier- bis fünfstellige Beträge sein können


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

§ 11 Nr. 7 der Satzung des DAFV

_"Die Mitglieder des Präsidiums sowie sonstige ehrenamtlich für den Verband tätige Personen können neben der Erstattung ihrer Aufwendungen eine angemessene Vergütung erhalten, die vom Präsidium zu beschließen ist."_

Nach dem BGB ist ein Vereinsvorstand grundsätzlich unentgeltlich tätig. Dies Satzung darf dies aber anders bestimmen, wie in diesem Falle geschehen. Als angemessen gilt, was ein Externer für diese Leistung erhalten würde. Voraussetzung beleibt aber, dass die Tätigkeit nebenberuflich ausgeübt wird. Ein Verstoß hiergegen gefährdet die Gemeinnützigkeit des Vereins.


----------



## Ørret (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Und solche Vergütungen sind dann wahrscheinlich steuerfrei?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Ørret schrieb:


> Und solche Vergütungen sind dann wahrscheinlich steuerfrei?



Nur in Höhe der Ehrenamtspauschale von 720 €.


----------



## Wegberger (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,



> *Zitat Christian:* Ich habe den Fragenkatalog noch ergänzt und heute morgen per Mail an Herrn Lindner geschickt!



Wenn tibulski Profi ist, braucht er ja nur die Antworten in einen Schwung aus der inneren Überzeugung runterschreiben.

Is schon was da ? :m


----------



## Ørret (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ich habe Mitleid mit Tibulski....er hat sich verkauft und muß  nun Christels Schwachsinn verkaufen, der arme Kerl


----------



## torstenhtr (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



> Was durchaus auch vier- bis fünfstellige Beträge sein können


Laut Deligiertenmaterial von 2015 lag die Aufwandsentschädigung bei 16200€ für das Gesamtpräsidium. Ich hatte einmal eine Zahl von ca. 2000€/Kopf wahrgenommen - was hierbei etwa plausibel sein könnte.


----------



## Wegberger (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,



> der arme Kerl



Meinst du die zahlen so schlecht ?


----------



## Ørret (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Nein, ich glaube der Typ ist tatsächlich ein echter Angler.Er muß aber was anderes verkaufen um die Familie zu ernähren. Das gleiche glaube ich von seggelke...habe mal lange mit ihm darüber gesprochenen, und bemerkt das er was anderes verkaufen muss, als das was er lebt und denkt.....und deshalb glaube ich auch das die beiden die Zukunft.sind und nicht die ganzen altersschwachen nicht angelnden Funktionäre. 
Von daher haben wir zwei Schläfer in petto die den Maus , Klamets und Landaus erzählen wie man angelt.


----------



## bombe20 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Ørret schrieb:


> Er muß aber was anderes verkaufen


wenn man eine flexible moral hat, kann man den job ewig durchziehen. selbst bis zum ende des dafv.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



bombe20 schrieb:


> wenn man eine flexible moral hat, kann man den job ewig durchziehen. selbst bis zum ende des dafv.



Ich halte es für falsch über Mitarbeiter des DAFV moralisch zu richten. Es geht hier nur um Fakten und dabei sollten wir es belassen. 

Bei aller Kritik an dem DAFV sollten wir, nie unterstellen, dass die im DAFV handelnden Personen es mit den Anglern schlecht meinen. Die Ebene des Bauchgefühls ist die Domäne unserer Gegner. Wir sollten die sachliche Ebene nie verlassen. 

Ich habe keine großen Erwartungen an die Antwort des DAFV. Aber ich lasse mich gerne positiv überraschen. Doch gleich welche Antwort kommt, werden dadurch die strukturellen Probleme des DAFV nicht gelöst werden.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

SunZu lehrt uns, dass man im Krieg die Entscheidungen, was zu tun ist nicht von Politikern getroffen werden soll, sondern von den Generälen. Damit beschreibt er bereits 500 v. Ch. ein wesentliches Problem unseres Verbandes. Denn in diesem werden die strategischen Entscheidungen von Politikern getroffen. Unsere Gegner handeln hingegen nach den Grundsätzen von SunZu.

Und wieder outet sich der Kreder als Anhänger fernöstlicher Philosophie.


----------



## Wegberger (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Kolja,



> *Zitat Kolja:* Bei aller Kritik an dem DAFV sollten wir, nie unterstellen, dass die im  DAFV handelnden Personen es mit den Anglern schlecht meinen.


Wieso? Meine sachliche Ebene erzählt mir da was anderes.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, aber für den Job - um einen Verband/ Verein zu führen - benötigt man Herzblut und Emotionen für unser Hobby! Zumindest wenn man positive Ergebnisse für uns Angler erreichen will...

Das erkenne ich ohne asiatische Lehrmeister |supergri|supergri

Aber Sunzi passt trotzdem, wenn man den Kuschelkurs des DAFV mit der Gegenseite sieht: 

*"Was den Gegner dazu bewegt sich zu nähern, ist die  Aussicht auf Vorteil. Was den Gegner vom Kommen abhält ist die Aussicht  auf Schaden."*


----------



## Kochtopf (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Der DAFV ist da eher bei Macciavelli - wenn du sie nicht vernichten kannst sei freundlich


----------



## kati48268 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ein Angestellter steht für seinen Arbeitgeber, das ist eine Selbstverständlichkeit und zu meckern gibt es darüber eigentlich nix, ausser dass man ruhig fragen kann, "warum tust du dir das an?".

Schlimmer ist der Fall eigentlich andersherum, wenn ein Angestellter den Arbeitgeber führt, erleben wir auch in manchen Verbänden.

Da Angestellte aber für ihren Arbeitgeber stehen, darf man sie auch angreifen wie diesen, nur die persönliche Ebene gehört da nicht rein.



Ørret schrieb:


> ...und deshalb glaube ich auch das die beiden die Zukunft sind.


Nee, bestimmt nicht.
Tibulski ist wirklich nur ein Angestellter und hat gar nix zu melden, erst Recht nicht bei einer so dominanten Person wie Häppchen-Käse. 
Als GF hätte Seggelke zwar eine besondere Stellung, eigene Kompetenzen, etc., die Satzung des Verbandes degradiert den GF aber zu einem normalen Angestellten ohne Kompetenzen.

Eine (andere) Zukunft mit denen könnte es nur geben, wenn sie mehr Kompetenzen zugeschrieben bekämen. Das wird aber nicht passieren.

Ich denke eher, dass beide sich in absehbarer Zeit einen seriöseren, besseren und vor allem angenehmeren Arbeitgeber suchen werden.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> Wieso? Meine sachliche Ebene erzählt mir da was anderes.



Unfähigkeit ist doch was anderes, als Böswilligkeit!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ein Angestellter steht für seinen Arbeitgeber, das ist eine Selbstverständlichkeit und zu meckern gibt es darüber eigentlich nix, ausser dass man ruhig fragen kann, "warum tust du dir das an?".
> 
> Schlimmer ist der Fall eigentlich andersherum, wenn ein Angestellter den Arbeitgeber führt, erleben wir auch in manchen Verbänden.
> 
> ...



Immerhin waren sie stets bemüht und auch für die Zukunft wünsche ich alles Gute.


----------



## GandRalf (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Immerhin waren sie stets bemüht und auch für die Zukunft wünsche ich alles Gute.



Sagt dann der scheidende (kündigende?) Angestellte über seine(n) Arbeitgeber!:q

#6


----------



## Grünknochen (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Das Gegenteil von gut ist nicht böse, sondern gut gemeint...


----------



## Jens76 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Immerhin waren sie stets bemüht und auch für die Zukunft wünsche ich alles Gute.



"Die Lücke die er hinterließ, vermochte ihn voll und ganz zu ersetzen."


----------



## Kochtopf (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Zumindest das Gegenteil von gut gemacht.

Wenn Frau Dr. ein Arbeitszeugnis bekommen würde würde es sich wohl so lesen (Achtung, Satire!)

Arbeitszeugnis

Frau Dr. Christelchen Happach-Kasan, geboren am 04.01.1950 in Berlin, arbeitet für unser Unternehmen seit 01.06.2013 als Präsine des Verbands der Angelfischerei.

Unser Unternehmen, der DAFV, tut seit 2013 nichts für Angelfischer. Zu unseren bekanntesten Marken gehören die "Angelverbote im Fehmarnbelt" und das "Baglimit für Dorsche".

Sie übernahm im Wesentlichen die folgenden Aufgaben:
- winken
- vielbeachtete Leserbriefe in Provinzblättern
- Ignoranz der Basis
- Messestände bei der grünen Woche organisieren
- Stillhalten

Sie beherrschte ihren Arbeitsbereich entsprechend den Anforderungen. Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan hat sich unseren Erwartungen entsprechend in den ihr gestellten Aufgabenbereich eingearbeitet. Sie führte ihre Aufgaben mit ausreichender Sorgfalt und Planung aus. Bei üblichem Arbeitsanfall erwies sich Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan als zuverlässige Mitarbeiterin. Sie strebte gute Ergebnisse an. Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan war eine fürsorgliche Vorgesetzte. Sie bemühte sich stets, das Tagesgeschäft ihrer Abteilung zu koordinieren. Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan bemühte sich, unseren Anforderungen zu entsprechen. Ihr Verhalten gegenüber Kollegen und Vorgesetzten war zufriedenstellend.

Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan verlässt unser Unternehmen nicht freiwillig.
Wir danken Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan für die Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## Wegberger (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,

34 Std vergangen und immer noch kein Lebenszeichen von tibulski ..... Tick,Tack,Tick,Tack


----------



## Wilhelm (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Mensch Weeegggberger, der hat Wochenende|rolleyes:g.

Was glaubst du denn was der DAFV antwortet?
Ich habe wenig bis keine Hoffnung wir sind wohl nur niederes Angelvolk#c.


----------



## willmalwassagen (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Wir sind dabei mindestens einen Verband abzuwickeln weil eine Weiterentwicklung als unrealistisch erscheint.

Der LVFVBW hat den WAV  verklagt, für das Jahr 2015 die Fischereischeinkursgebühren für den Verband zu bezahlen. Der WAV ist nicht Mitglied im LFVBW und hat deshalb nichts an den LFVBW bezahlt. Übrigens, alle VfG BW Mitgliedvereine im Jahre 2015 waren  nicht Mitglied im LFVBW und hätten vermutlich besser keine Kursgebühren bezahlt. Das Gericht hat am 21 . März 2018 die Klage in vollem Umfang abgewiesen. Die Kosten trägt der Kläger (LFVBW).


----------



## kati48268 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Sehr geil! :m
Der LVFBW ist unter all den schlechten Landesverbänden der übelste.
Dass auch nur ein Verein dort noch Mitglied ist, ist ein Rätsel.

Gibt's da einen Pressebericht zu?
Ein Urteil, dass man googeln kann?


----------



## Ossipeter (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Da hauts die Gäns zum Weiher naus! Dädn mir sogn.!


----------



## Deep Down (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Gegenstandswert bekannt? Dann kann man die Kosten überschlagen!


----------



## kati48268 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ist aber eigentlich ein eigenes Thema und hier OT.

Ok... vielleicht will Tibulski aber auch was dazu sagen, ist schließlich sein Club, der da -mal wieder!- nur Bockmist verzapft! :q


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

mir kommen Zweifel, ob hier Tibulski tatsächlich noch einmal auftaucht


----------



## Wegberger (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,



> mir kommen Zweifel, ob hier Tibulski tatsächlich noch einmal auftaucht



Vielleicht ist die Phrasen-App kaputt .....


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

gut möglich
schließlich passen die wenigsten Fragen in das Weltbild des DAFV


----------



## Kolja Kreder (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Die Pipeline! Denkt an die Pipeline!


----------



## kati48268 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Natürlich kommt da noch was, es ist angekündigt.
Aber es wird nur die nächste Selbstbeweihräucherung.
Ich vermute, es wird versucht werden, weniger Frau Doktors Stil durchblicken zu lassen, aber das wird nicht gelingen, schließlich hat sie grundsätzlich immer Recht.
Und so wird das Statement den Stil der Spartakus-Serie tragen,
'Domina, dein Wille, meine Hände'.

Aber ich würde wetten, dass man mittlerweile in Berlin die Gesamt-PR-AB-Aktion bitterlich bereut.


----------



## bombe20 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Aber ich würde wetten, dass man mittlerweile in Berlin die Gesamt-PR-AB-Aktion bitterlich bereut.


ich hatte an anderer stelle schon mal gefragt, ob der dafv jemals die deutungshoheit gegenüber der angelnden basis gehabt hat. seit dem ich mich hier registriert habe, ist mir da nichts bekannt. von vernunftbegabten menschen sollte man doch eigentlich ein umdenken erwarten können. vor allem, wenn die fleischtöpfe selbstverschuldet kleiner werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

"Natürlich kommt da noch was, es ist angekündigt."
so?
nur telefonisch dem Boardadmin Christian gegenüber.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das AB auch unter neuer Leitung plötzlich wieder mit Missachtung gestraft wird
Erinnere Dich, Tibulski selbst hatte schon vor Wochen angekündigt, er wolle sich nach dem WE wieder melden um die offenen Fragen zu klären.
Da ist bis heute nichts passiert.


----------



## willmalwassagen (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

es ist doch immer noch nach dem Wochende |kopfkrat


----------



## Peter_Piper (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Noch ist Wochenende :m der Gute halt also noch Zeit,...


----------



## Grünknochen (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Gemach, Gemach. Olaf hat Husten...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQArLQEsrUY


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

ich befürchte Fr. Dr. wird sagen:
Am besten ignorieren, genauso wie NABU und Peta


----------



## gründler (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Der BV ist euch nen Schei... schuldig....und er wird sich wie die letzten 36 J auch nicht äussern,warum auch? Vorher klingelt das tele und man kriegt nen Maulkorb oder vorgesetzt was man sagen darf und was nicht (spreche da aus erfahrungen),so einfach läuft das.


Der BV ist Dienstleister *für* die *LV's*..
Die LV's sind Dienstleister für Angelvereine....


Und ganz unten in der Pyramide da ist der Angler als Sklave und zahlendes Vieh.

Der BV ist wenn überhaupt nur seinen Mitgliedsverbänden was schuldig,aber nicht Anglern oder Vereine oder dem Anglerboard.....


|wavey:


----------



## bombe20 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



gründler schrieb:


> Der BV ist wenn überhaupt nur seinen Mitgliedsverbänden was schuldig,aber nicht Anglern oder Vereine oder dem Anglerboard.





> Der Deutsche Angelfischerverband (DAFV) e.V. ist der Spitzenverband der auf Bundesebene organisierten Landes- und Spezialverbände. _Er sieht sich als Interessenvertretung für alle deutschen Anglerinnen und Angler._


die quelle sollte bekannt sein.


----------



## gründler (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

No Comment......



#h


----------



## willmalwassagen (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Olaf, wir in Stuttgart sind momentan recht erfolgreich im Umgang mit Behörden und Verbänden.(EU, BUND,LAND)
Da stimmt auch die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.
Wenn du Hilfe benötigst, wir sind immer bereit und helfen gerne.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Hallo Olaf, wir in Stuttgart sind momentan recht erfolgreich im Umgang mit Behörden und Verbänden.(EU, BUND,LAND)
> Da stimmt auch die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.
> Wenn du Hilfe benötigst, wir sind immer bereit und helfen gerne.


Geht ihr erstmal Nachts angeln ohne Verbote...


----------



## willmalwassagen (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Das hat der zuständige Verband so verbockt, da müsssen wir noch jahrelang dicke Bretter bohren. Und ausserdem ist dein Kommentar einfach d..f weil er kilometerweit an der Realität vorbeigeht. Von welchem Verbandsverein kommst du?


----------



## Kochtopf (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Naja sich zu rühmen wie toll alles läuft und dann den Haufen an der Hacke haben wirkt auf mich eher wie Frontbegradigungslyrik.
Wir in Hessen haben zwar ziemlich sinnlose Zanderpolitik (Grüne in der Landesregierung eben) aber konnten es verhindern, dass ein Abknüppelparagraph ins das Gesetz aufgenommen wird. Es könnte einiges besser sein aber ist kein völlig unfähiger Verband.


----------



## bombe20 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



gründler schrieb:


> No Comment.


ich habe heute nachmittag bei einem saalespaziergang zeit gehabt, über die deutung deines kurzen kommentas nachzudenken.
ich möchte anmerken dass, wenn man sich sowas auf die fahnen schreibt, man sich auch darauf festnageln lassen muss.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Wie es aussieht, muss ich die Flasche Zybarthe ohne den hier angekündigten Anlass trinken.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Naja war ja ein umfangreicher Fragenkatalog und bei den querulantenhyänen des AB muss man jedes Wort genau abwägen  davon ab würde ich wegen sowas auch nicht Sonntags arbeiten


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

ha ha, Du gönnst mir nur die Zybarthe nicht


----------



## Wegberger (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,



> Zitat Kochtopf: Naja war ja ein umfangreicher Fragenkatalog und bei den querulantenhyänen des AB muss man jedes Wort genau abwägen



Aber nur wenn man was zu verbergen hat. Ansonsten könnte doch tibulski einfach die unverblümte Verbandswahrheit schreiben .... Sache von ner Stunde.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Aber nur wenn man was zu verbergen hat.



Ebend, drum


----------



## gründler (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



bombe20 schrieb:


> ich habe heute nachmittag bei einem saalespaziergang zeit gehabt, über die deutung deines kurzen kommentas nachzudenken.
> ich möchte anmerken dass, wenn man sich sowas auf die fahnen schreibt, man sich auch darauf festnageln lassen muss.



Zeig mir und anderen bitte ein einziges Ding was der BV damals VDSF und heute .... seit 1985 FÜR Angler getan hat?


Setzkescherurteil Rinteln??? Da hat der VDSF damals dankend abgelehnt und dem DAV die Arbeit in Rinteln überlassen (habe das live vor Ort mitgemacht).

Anzeigen gegen Angler oder Vereine???? Wo war der BV????

Egal was ich hier aufzeigen würde ob Petra oder C&R ob Setzkescher ob Veranstaltungen....nix gar nix hat er getan.

Aktuell zieht man von Dorf zu Stadt auf Vereins Versammlungen und empfiehlt Angelveranstaltungen aus dem Vereinsprogramm zu Streichen weil man gegen Petra keine Chance hat.....

Aber ich lasse hier jedem seinen Glauben....


----------



## Wegberger (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,

ja der BV ist schon was besonderes: Es stellt sich nicht vor einem - sondern springt einen in den Rücken.


----------



## smithie (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Man macht das, wie viele andere Politiker auch: umdrehen und schon stehen wieder alle hinter einem #6


----------



## Wegberger (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Christian,

"die kommenden Tage" sind vorbei .... jetzt haben wir "die nächste Woche" #c

Schnitzt und tanzt tibulski die Buchstaben und Wörter ? 

Verbindlichkeit und Termintreue sollten auf der Ebene eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein. #h


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> "die kommenden Tage" sind vorbei .... jetzt haben wir "die nächste Woche" #c
> 
> ...




Hallo Wegberger.
Ich bin ja auch schon ganz gespannt! 
Aber lass doch die Woche bitte auch erst einmal beginnen!!!
Sonntag Nacht um 0:36 kann ich Dir sicher sagen, dass Tibulski noch nicht geantwortet hat...
Doch ich werde morgen als erstes mein Mail-Postfach checken!
Versprochen!
Gerne kannst Du mich alle zwei Tage daran erinnern, dass die Antworten nicht da sind, kein Problem.
Und wenn sich bis Ende nächster Woche da nichts tut, werde ich auch bei tibulski nochmal anklopfen. 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Jose (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> ...
> Gerne kannst Du mich alle zwei Tage daran erinnern, dass die Antworten nicht da sind, kein Problem.
> Und wenn sich bis Ende nächster Woche da nichts tut, werde ich auch bei tibulski nochmal anklopfen.
> 
> ...


im normalen leben hätte man die beziehung schon abgebrochen.
sein (nicht)verhalten widerspricht jeglicher umgangsform.
ungezogen nennt man das.
arrogant passt auch.

macht mehr als deutlich, welchen stellenwert das fußvolk hat


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ich habe letzte Woche Donnerstag den Fragenkatalog geschickt. 
Bleibt doch mal geschmeidig! 
Wie sagt man: Deutsche Mühlen mahlen langsam. 
Ist hier bestimmt nicht anders.
Ich denke, eine Woche kann man da ruhig mal vergehen lassen, ohne nervös zu werden...
Wie gesagt: Ende der Woche hake ich nach!


----------



## Wegberger (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,



> Zitat Christian: Wie sagt man: Deutsche Mühlen mahlen langsam. Ist hier bestimmt nicht anders.



Ich sehe das anders. Das Fatale ist doch, dass man gegenüber dem DAFV die Maßstäbe so runtergeschraubt hat, dass man viele Dinge gar nicht mehr richtig bewertet bzw. in die richtige Relation setzt.
Jose hat es richtig beschrieben


----------



## Jose (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> ...
> Bleibt doch mal geschmeidig!...



der letzte auftritt des herrn war am 07.03., heut ist der 26.

ich find, wir sind mehr als geschmeidig - der herr ist ein bisschen sperrig.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Dass besagter Pressesprecher nicht der kommunikativste ist, ist offensichtlich. Der benannte Pressesprecher nicht annähernd offensiv oder wenigstens irgendwie aktiv das Gespräch sucht, ist unmissverständlich.

Aber dass er im Rahmen seines Jobs nun Antworten formulieren muss und diese ggf. absprechen und/oder freigeben lassen muss, ist normal. Da vergehen oft Tage..

Und generell, natürlich nicht hier, nur aus gelebter Praxis von Pressestellen:
Und manchmal muss man erst Antworten suchen, weil die angefragte Problematik nicht bekannt und auch nach längerem Sinnieren (ich darf das Wort Sinn ins Spiel bringen) nicht bewußt ist; wer kann schon auf Fragen zu unbekannten Terrain antworten, denn in unbekannten Terrain, in fremden Gelände verirrt man sich sonst ...
verloren in realsexistierenden Problemen, und dort leider dennoch nicht vergessen ... welch Qual


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Es ist doch völlig egal, ob er antworten. Inhaltlich wird da ohnehin nur Bla Bla rauskommen. Dem DAFV fehlt jedwede fachliche Kompetenz vernünftige Antworten zu geben. Meine Frage zu gfP der Angelfischerei wurde seit einem Jahr nicht beantwortet.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Der Fragenkatalog war relativ umfangreich. Das Herr Lindner da nicht am Freitag frühs mit Antworten um die Ecke kommt ist eigentlich klar! Sollte es zumindest.
Und jetzt zu sagen, das bringt alles nix und da kommt nur Blabla ist erstmal grundsätzlich die falsche Einstellung. Aber sowas von falsch. 
"Wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren!"
Außerdem wird vom AB ja erwartet, unbequeme Fragen zu stellen. Es gibt also keinen Grund, hier diese Aktion in Frage zu stellen. Sowas ist ein Schuß ins eigene Knie!


----------



## Jose (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Der Fragenkatalog war relativ umfangreich. Das Herr Lindner da nicht am Freitag frühs mit Antworten um die Ecke kommt ist eigentlich klar! Sollte es zumindest.
> 
> geht ja nicht nur um den fragenkatalog, er wollte ja schon "nach dem wochenende..." antworten
> 
> ...



na dann mal viel glück den neuen betreibern mit dem alten verstockten DAFV.


wir schreiben ja aus langjähriger erfahrung.


----------



## Wegberger (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Kolja,



> Zitat Kolja: Es ist doch völlig egal, ob er antworten.


Nein, das sehe ich anders. 

Bisher hat sich der Verband gegenüber dem AB verweigert, weil Thomas durch seine Art des Journalismus den Verband in die Karten gespielt hat -> das AB als Persona non Grata zu ignorieren.

Grundsätzlich finde ich den Umstand, dass Kommunikation überhaupt stattfindet, schon mal nicht schlecht.

Ob jetzt von Seiten des DAFV die Intention war -> Finkbeiner ist weg, jetzt Lullen und Norden wir das AB ein -> keine Ahnung. Aber das Kommunikationsverweigerungsargument "Finkbeiner" zieht nicht mehr. 

Und bemerkenswert finde ich, dass sich schon einige "Neutrale ABler" in den Threads überrascht geäußert haben, dass Thomas ja scheinbar inhaltlich mit seiner Kritik Recht hat.

Was ich nur vorschlagen würde, wäre die Antworten und den Umgang damit hier vernünftig im Board zu strukturieren. Vielleicht eine Antwortthread mit allen Fragen und allen Antworten , direkt geschlossen, zur Übersicht. Und für jede Frage/Antwort einen eigenen Diskussionsthread. Bei einem Hauptthread wird es sonst irre unübersichtlich.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Was ich nur vorschlagen würde, wäre die Antworten und den Umgang damit hier vernünftig im Board zu strukturieren. Vielleicht eine Antwortthread mit allen Fragen und allen Antworten , direkt geschlossen, zur Übersicht. Und für jede Frage/Antwort einen eigenen Diskussionsthread. Bei einem Hauptthread wird es sonst irre unübersichtlich.




Der Vorschlag ist gut. Ich hatte eigentlich vor, sobald die Antworten da sind, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen. 
Schauen wir mal, ob oder was da kommt.


----------



## bigpit12 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> "Wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren!"
> Außerdem wird vom AB ja erwartet, unbequeme Fragen zu stellen. Es gibt also keinen Grund, hier diese Aktion in Frage zu stellen. Sowas ist ein Schuß ins eigene Knie!



Mir fehlt der Likebutton :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Es wäre sicherlich auch informativ, den nun vorgelegten Fragekatalog hier zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es wäre sicherlich auch informativ, den nun vorgelegten Fragekatalog hier zu veröffentlichen.



Habe ich doch gemacht! Hier im Thread - Post Nummer 551 auf Seite 56.
Ok, paar Fragen von Euch habe ich dann noch ergänzt, die stehen ja aber in den Folge-Postings...
Aber wenn gewünscht, stelle ich den aktualisierten Fragenkatalog hier nochmal ein.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Was ich nur vorschlagen würde, wäre die Antworten und den Umgang damit hier vernünftig im Board zu strukturieren. Vielleicht eine Antwortthread mit allen Fragen und allen Antworten , direkt geschlossen, zur Übersicht. Und für jede Frage/Antwort einen eigenen Diskussionsthread. Bei einem Hauptthread wird es sonst irre unübersichtlich.




 Dies wäre wirklich wünschenswert.#6
 Jedoch müsste der DAFV für all die Fragen und Diskussionsrunden dann wohl noch jemand einstellen.
 Wobei ich bezweifle, dass die Antworten (wenn überhaupt) dann schneller kämen.|uhoh:


----------



## exil-dithschi (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

klasse - wer nicht kämpft...-ja, das ist revolution...

hab´ auch noch ´nen guten - halte dir deine freunde nah...

#h


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ja, der ist auch gut. Der andere passte mir aber gerade besser |rolleyes


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Habe ich doch gemacht! Hier im Thread - Post Nummer 551 auf Seite 56.
> Ok, paar Fragen von Euch habe ich dann noch ergänzt, die stehen ja aber in den Folge-Postings...
> Aber wenn gewünscht, stelle ich den aktualisierten Fragenkatalog hier nochmal ein.



Ich möchte mir den Fragekatalog nicht aus Postings  zusammenbasteln, sondern wünsche mir diesen komplett in der abgesendeten Form.
Danke #h


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hier der aktuelle, abgesendete Fragenkatalog:

 [FONT=&quot]1.      [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Wie schafft es der DAFV vom "Naturschutzverband" wieder ein "Anglerverband" zu werden und warum hat man sich erst als Naturschutzverband definiert?

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2.      [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Was ist das Zielbild des Verbandes?
Ausgehend von einer Vision für die gesamte Anglerschaft mit Zeithorizont, über die Formulierung strategischer Ziele sowie den dabei zu betrachtenden Handlungsfeldern und daraus ableitend eine ganz konkrete Maßnahmenplanung für die nächsten ein bis zwei Jahre an deren Erfüllung man gemessen wird!

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3.      [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Warum gibt es kein klares Positionspapier, in dem die Themen „Catch & Release“ bzw. „Catch & Decide“ und Baglimit behandelt werden?

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4.      [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Wie sieht die Strategie des Verbandes bezüglich der Verhinderung von Angelverboten im Rahmen von NATURA 2000 aus? Ist man hier auch bereit und gewappnet den Prozessweg zu gehen?

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]5.      [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Warum wurde nicht mit Anglerdemo zusammen an der Verhinderung des Baglimits gearbeitet? Wie hat der DAFV sich an Anglerdemo beteiligt bzw. diese unterstützt? Wie ist denn der Auftritt von Frau Dr. H-K zustande gekommen? Wer und wie steht ihr im Kontakt mit Anglerdemo?

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]6.      [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Warum gibt es keine Reaktion auf die PeTA-Anzeigen-Kampagne, die gerade läuft?
Gedenkt der DAFV wie z.B.: der Jagdverband öffentlich gegen PeTA, und Forderungen anderer Gruppierungen vorzugehen, die dem Angeln und den Anglern schaden? Wenn ja, warum war man bisher so verhalten?
Kann man sich hier evtl. auch eine Zusammenarbeit mit Jagdverband, Fischereiverband, Imkern usw. vorstellen?

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]7.      [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Was sind eigentlich für den DAFV die Interessen der Angler im Jahre 2018, die es gilt gegenüber Politik, Behörden etc. zu vertreten?

 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]_8.      _[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Was versteht der Verband unter dem Begriff *„gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“ *in Bezug auf folgende Punkte:[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Verwendung des Setzkeschers (Stichwort Lebensmittelsicherheit von gefangenen Fischen)_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Anlanden des (Raub-) Fisches ohne Unterfangkescher (z.B. durch Kiemengriff)_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Verwendung von Anzahl und Art der Haken (Stichworte: Hakenform, Paternoster, Drilling)_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Zurücksetzen von nicht geschonten Fischen (also außerhalb von Schonzeit und Schonmaß)_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Lokale Verwendung von Entnahmefenster _[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Angeln an Forellenteich(en) „put and take“ (sog. Angelzirkus)_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Messen, Wiegen und Fotografieren von gefangenen Fischen_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Art der Verwertung von gefangenen Fischen_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Durchführung von Wettangeln (Stichworte: Königsfischen, Vergleichsfischen, Hegefischen)

_[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]_9.      _[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Fragen zum maschinenlesbaren Ausweis:[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]Was heißt denn "maschinenlesbar", was soll damit gemacht werden?[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]Welche Funktionen hat der Ausweis?[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]Wer zahlt den?[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]Wer haftet für Verlust & Missbrauch? Der BV, der LV, der [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Verein[/FONT][FONT=&quot], der Angler?[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]Welchen Aufwand werden [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Vereine[/FONT][FONT=&quot] damit haben, wenn sie Mitglieder aufnehmen, abmelden und z.B. diese Karte nicht zurück bekommen?[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]Sind die Mitgliedsausweise personalisiert?
Wenn JA: Wer übermittelt die personenbezogenen Daten und wie ist die Übermittlung das rechtlich nach DSGVO abgesichert?[/FONT]
·         [FONT=&quot]elktr. Mitgliedsausweise und Datenschutzverordnung. Wie bietet man hier den Vereinen Rechtssicherheit?[/FONT]


----------



## Wegberger (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Christian,



> Zitat Christian: Ich hatte eigentlich vor, sobald die Antworten da sind, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen.


Bitte nicht alles in einem Thread. Ich denke mal, das sich dort sehr schnell die Postings überschlagen und Antworten, Meinungen etc. dann über Seiten verstreut zu einzelnen Frage/Antworten verteilt sind.



> Zitat Fischkopp 1961: Jedoch müsste der DAFV für all die Fragen und Diskussionsrunden dann wohl noch jemand einstellen


Der DAFV wird hier niemanden offiziell reinschicken. Klar, die Schläfer werden wieder argumentieren. Sinnvoll finde ich nur, dass zu den einzelnen Fragen/Antworten entweder dann Klarheit herrscht oder sich neue berechtigte Fragen ergeben. Diese sollten dann wieder über Christian Richtung DAFV plaziert werden.


----------



## Peter_Piper (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Danke @Christian.Siegler für das einstellen des gesamten neuen und abgesendeten Fragenkatalogs. #6

Bin übrigens ebenfalls dafür, für die einzelnen Fragen, respektive Antworten,  jeweils einen  eigenen FRed aufzumachen. Ansonten geht es hier drunter und drüber!


----------



## Kochtopf (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Zunächst einmal möchte ich  bedanken, das Christian den Fuß in der Tür zum Verband nutzt um unsere unbequemen Fragen zu stellen. Und der DAFV wird antworten weil Angst vor seriösen Printmedien - dem "Hofberichtserstatter" kann man Krawall und unsachlichkeit eben nicht ohne weiteres unterstellen. Aber dass es keine zufriedenstellende Antworten sein werden steht für mich ausser Frage.
Ich bin gespannt und erwarte nichts, und wenn die Fragen Donnerstag übermittelt wurden darf man tatsächlich eine Woche Zeit geben - schließlich kann man von einem Bundesverband nicht erwarten hier mitzulesen und offiziell Stellung zu beziehen. Dahingehend war tibulskis Meldung zwar mutig aber in der Konsequenz unbedacht.
Schön wäre es tatsächlich, wenn bei schwammigen Antworten seitens der Redakteure nachgeharkt werden würde, andererseits-  facta loquuntur; man muss den DAFV nicht bloßstellen, das haben sie bisher auch alleine besser hinbekommen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Wenn ich die Antworten bekommen habe, überlege ich mal anhand des Materials, wie wir das veröffentlichen. Im Moment schwebt mir vor, das schon alles erstmal komplett zu veröffentlichen und es nicht zu zerreißen. Vielleicht als geschlossener Thread und dann können wir über spezielle Themen neue Threads eröffnen. So hatte es Wegberger vorgeschlagen. Das finde ich auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## Wegberger (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,



> Zitat Kochtopf: Ich bin gespannt und erwarte nichts.....


Ich erwarte doch was: 

Das man sich nicht nur promminente Schlagwörter: GfP, Naturschutz Versus Anglervertretung, C&R etc. um die Ohren haut sondern, dass hier klar wird, wie diese Begrifflichkeiten vom DAFV interpretiert werden.

Alleine die Punkt Naturschutz / Naturnutzung unter naturschützenden Aspekten hat es mehr als in sich.

Dann wären wir schon mal ein gutes Stück vorangekommen ... und wenn diese Klarheit in den Antworten nicht zu Tage kommt, dann sollten wir wiederum nachfragen.

Und wenn die Quintessenz am Ende des Tages ist, das der DAFV den Weg zum angelfreien Deutschland begleiten möchte und er aus gesellschaftlicher Sichtweise keine Chance auf Gegenwehr sieht - dann ist das völlig ok - und man kann mit dieser klaren Aussage (die dann jeder verstehen kann) dann reagieren oder auch nicht.


----------



## tomsen83 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Auch von mir vielen Dank für das Zusammenfassen der wichtigsten Themen und Fragestellungen sowie dem am BAll bleiben. Mit Spannung erwarte ich die Reaktion...


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Schade, eine Frage, die viele Angler interessiert, möglicherweise bewegt, fehlt mir:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4809268&postcount=563



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Zur Erläuterung meiner Frage:
> Ich werde ja auch vom Verband vertreten, obwohl ich nicht Mitglied bin.
> Muss also mit deren Politik leben.
> Der größte Anteil der Angler in Deutschland werden m.E. nach nicht Mitglied sein.
> ...


----------



## Wegberger (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Toni,

aus meiner Sicht ergibt sich die Ableitung aus der Zielsetzung & der Gemeinnützigkeit des Verbandes, die in der Satzung festgelegt sind.

Die allgemeine Ziele des Verbandes schliessen in der Thematik ordliche, unmittelbare, mittelbare und keine Mitglieder ein - da sie so allgemeingehalten sind, dass einfach Keiner sich Ihnen entziehen kann. Die Satzung mit der Mitgliederdefinition und die Rechte & Pflichten sowie die deutsche Gewässerverteilung tun dann ihr übriges.

Wieviele unorganisierte Angler sind denn tatsächlich auch mittelbar freie Angler ? Wenn ich nicht gerade ein privates Gewässer besitze oder selbst Pächter bin - unterwerfe ich mich mit Gastkarten doch immer der organisierten Verbandsstruktur - da ich die Regeln des ausgebenen Vereins -> LV -> ggf. -> BV akzeptiere.

Insofern ist der Anspruch des DAFV sicher nicht unlauter - denn auch die meisten unorgansierten können "nur" mit der Anerkennung der Regularien der Verbände/Vereine ihren Hobby nachgehen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Servus Wegberger,

der Pressereferent wird sicher zufrieden sein mit dir  , dennoch befriedigt mich deine Antwort nicht.#h
Denn ein Verband, der für die Angler Deutschlands spricht, muss sicherstellen, dass er diese auch erreicht. Dazu gibt es für Verbände, die offensichtlich einen Vertretungsanspruch über Mitglieder hinaus wahrnehmen,  verschiedenste Möglichkeiten, um diesbezüglich repräsentativ zu arbeiten.
Und wie der DAFV das sicherstellt, ist meine Frage ... wäre meine Frage gewesen.


----------



## smithie (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Insofern ist der Anspruch des DAFV sicher nicht unlauter - denn auch die meisten unorgansierten können "nur" mit der Anerkennung der Regularien der Verbände/Vereine ihren Hobby nachgehen.


Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass ja schon ein großer Teil der Landesverbände nicht mehr Mitglied im DAFV sind, trifft das für diese Verbände und die angeschlossenen Vereine/Mitglieder eben nicht zu.

Darüber hinaus ist es für mein Empfinden ziemlich dreist zu behaupten, man vertritt alle Angler, wenn das faktisch nicht so ist.

Ich kann doch nicht einen Verein/Verband gründen und in die Satzung Unwahrheiten schreiben und mich anschließend darauf beziehen???


----------



## Wegberger (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Toni,



> der Pressereferent wird sicher zufrieden sein mit dir



Meine versuchte Ableitung ist ganz neutral ... aber nicht von der Hand zu weisen - denn kaum ein "freier Angler" kommt ohne Gastkarten aus.



> Denn ein Verband, der für die Angler Deutschlands spricht, muss sicherstellen, dass er diese auch erreicht.



Steht in der Satzung: Die LV und Vereine sind verpflichtet, die vom Verband festgelegten Regelungen umzusetzen. Und schwups wurde der unorgansierte Gastkartenangler erreicht.

Bei meinen Antworten ging/geht es ja rein unemotional darum, ob der Anspruch "alle Angler" vertreten zu können wirklich schlüssig ist. Im Kontext mit der Monopolstellung der Verbände/Vereine auf die Gewässer muss ich feststellen -> Ja.


----------



## Wegberger (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo smithie,

da hast du Recht. Die Flucht der LV`s aus dem BV macht diesen Anspruch als Spitzenverband verwundbar. 

Ich kenne zwar nicht die Satzungen des LV - aber ich denke die werden ähnlich gestrickt sein. Und auch hier ist es faktisch ja so, dass sich der "freie Angler" mit den Gastkarten -> dem Verein und dann dem LV unterwirft.

Die Frage, die sich mir stellt ist, ob es nicht faktisch eine Mär ist in Deutschland von unabhängigen, freien und unorgansierten Anglern zu sprechen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Da liegt m.E. der Dissens zwischen uns beiden, denn nur angeschlossene LV und Vereine sind "verpflichtet", ein nicht angeschlossener LV und Verein nicht.
Aber eben weil diese Annahme, die du ja vorbringst, im Verband wohl auch vorherrscht, muss dieser sich diesbezüglich erklären.

Das hätte ich jetzt mit dem Pressesprecher spannend gefunden, besonders unter Berücksichtigung der Rechtslage 

Ich bedauere sehr, dass ADMIN Christian diese doch, wie man erneut sieht, wichtige und ungeklärte Frage, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht aufgenommen hat.


----------



## Wegberger (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Toni,



> Da liegt m.E. der Dissens zwischen uns beiden, denn nur angeschlossene LV und Vereine sind "verpflichtet", ein nicht angeschlossener LV und Verein nicht.



Richtig - aber wenn nicht angeschlossen - dann gibt der LV die Regelungen vor. Also gleiches Spiel - nur auf regionaler Ebene. Der LV am Ende der Nahrungskette muss sich dann halt nicht mehr um die Vorgaben des BV kümmern - da ja ausgetreten.

Ich vermute, dass die Argumentation vom DAFV sein wird, dass man (obwohl viele LV ausgetreten sind) immer noch auf bundesebene die größte Anzahl an organisierten Anglern vertritt - aus die Maus. Solange kein anderer BV mehr zu bieten hat bleibt der Anspruch des Spitzenverbandes.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Wir müssen klar trennen zwischen legitimierten Vertretungsanspruch und sich selbst zugeschriebene Vertretungsarroganz.

Spitzenverbände vertreten die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder, manchmal kämperisch gegen gleichdefinierte Spitzenverbände (Konkurrenzverbände).

Lass uns beiden den Pressesprecher das erklären. 
Und dann in die Diskussion einsteigen, ich würde ungern da etwas vorwegnehmen oder vorlegen.#h


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Der DAFV hat keinerlei Recht für alle Angler zu sprechen. Er verkörpert noch die Interessen von 520.000 Angler. Nach Schätzungen gehen in Deutschland aber deutlich über 5.000.000 Menschen mindestens einmal im Jahr diesem Hobby nach. Ergo, spricht der DAFV also nur für ca. 10% der Angler. Das ist ein Hühnerdreck. Das Problem ist nur, dass die Politik diesen Verband als Feigenblatt benutzen kann, siehe BAG-Limit. Die Politik kann dann darauf verweisen den DAFV doch in die Gespräche mit einbezogen zu haben. Ein solch schwacher DAFV bringt damit mehr Schaden, als Nutzen. Genau hier fängt das Problem an. Der DAFV muss in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt werden. Das Kriegsbeil wird der DAFV ohnehin nicht mehr auspacken, nicht mal den (Kriegs-) Klappstuhl.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der DAFV hat keinerlei Recht für alle Angler zu sprechen.



Keinen legitimierten Vertretungsanspruch.

Will der Verband sich dennoch einen Vertretungsanspruch aller Angler in Deutschland zusprechen, muss er seine Instrumente der repräsentativen Vertretung aller Angler aufweisen.


----------



## PAFischer (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ich möchte mich auch für den Fragenkatalog bedanken und dass Du an der Sache dran bleibst.

Ich hätte aber eine Bitte. Lass Dich bitte nicht mit schwammigen nichtssagenden Antworten abspeisen und hake solange nach, bis man zufriedenstellende Aussagen ob pos. oder neg. bekommt auf die man den BV festnageln kann. Gebt nicht nach, bis klare und verwertbare Aussagen kommen.

Journalismus darf/muss bei ernsten Themen für die Interviewten nicht bequem sein.

Ich schätze das Ergebnis dieses Fragenkatalogs wäre auch für eure Printmedien interessant, da dieses Thema auch in Zukunft interessant sein wird. Vor allem mit kritischen Kommentaren zum Artikel der Redaktion und/oder Meinungsäußerungen der Leser in Folgezeitschriften.


----------



## Wegberger (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Kolja,

wieviele der 4.500.000 Angler könnten denn ohne Gewässer, die über organisierte Vereine, Verbände - also ohne Gastkarten ihr Hobby nachgehen ?

Ist das keine indirekte Legitimierung oder kann das nicht in diesem Sinne argumentatitiv abgeleitet werden ?

Es ist immer schwierig, wenn Ethik & Moral in die Diskussionen reinspielen ....


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Erkläre mir mal, was ich z.B. in Bayern davon habe, vom DAFV vertreten zu werden? Weder LV noch Verbände noch Gastangler wollen mit dem Verband was zu tun haben, der sich anmaßt, uns auch zu vertreten. ... darinnen sehe ich aber niccht das Problem.

Die Problematik aber liegt woanders, nämlich darin, wie der Verband diese Vertretungsmacht ausübt gegenüber ALLEN und ob und wie er dessen Stimmen, ALLER, berücksichtigt ... genannt: repräsentative Instrumente zur Vertretung, eben aller, die er zu verttren vorgibt.

Immer mehr auch hier im Thread gerade bestätigen die Wichtigkeit meiner nicht weitergeleitete Frage an den Pressesprecher ... schade


----------



## Wegberger (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Toni,



> muss er seine Instrumente der repräsentativen Vertretung aller Angler aufweisen.



Wo steht das ? oder ist das eine Meinung, zum moralisch/ethischen integeren Umgang ?


----------



## Wegberger (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Toni,



> Die Problematik aber liegt woanders, nämlich darin, wie der Verband  diese Vertretungsmacht ausübt gegenüber ALLEN und ob und wie er dessen  Stimmen, ALLER, berücksichtigt ... genannt: repräsentative Instrumente  zur Vertretung.


Jetzt wird meine Rolle des Advocatus diaboli aber schwierig |supergri

Wobei hier wiederum die Gemeinnützigkeit und die Mitwirkung in der Gesetzgebung, die wiederum auf Alle wirkt .... ein Argumentationsstrang sein könnte. Allerdings auch nur oberhalb der Landesgesetzgebung.

Allerdings wird in der DAFV Satzung auch nicht festgelegt, ab welcher Untergrenze an Mitglieder der Vertretungsanspruch nicht mehr gegeben ist. Das würde bedeuten, dass solange noch ein LV oder Spezialverband dabei ist, der DAFV weiterwerkeln kann - oder ein anderer BV dem DAFV den Rang abnimmt.


----------



## Jose (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Toni,
> 
> Jetzt wird meine Rolle des Advocatus diaboli aber schwierig...



das wars schon immer, vor allem weil du dir die welt gefällig zu erklären suchst statt einfach mal den "hort des bösen" zu besuchen und zu lesen...
*Der Deutsche Angelfischerverband										*

Der Deutsche Angelfischerverband (DAFV) e.V. ist der Spitzenverband der  auf Bundesebene organisierten Landes- und Spezialverbände. Er sieht sich  als Interessenvertretung für alle deutschen Anglerinnen und Angler...




Spitzenverband der  auf Bundesebene organisierten Landes- und Spezialverbände

*eben, ein verbands-verband, nix mit anglern*




Er sieht sich  als Interessenvertretung für alle deutschen Anglerinnen und Angler.



*er ist es nicht, woher auch, er *_SIEHT_* sich.* 
normal nennt man sowas *selbsternannt*, durch nix und niemand autorisiert oder legitimiert
und dann gibts ja noch n kleines aber feines problem: 
kennen die überhaupt die Interessen aller angler?

wir aber kennen genau das interesse der "verbanditen", um mal wieder einen alten fachbegriff zu benutzen :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Toni,
> 
> Jetzt wird meine Rolle des Advocatus diaboli aber schwierig



Warum machst du diesen Job denn? #c

Warum versuchst die Antworten auf meine Frage an den Pressesprecher zu  geben, selbst wenn es dir klar sein muss, dass du argumentativ keine  haben kannst. ;+

Wieso überläßt du das, wie ich wiederholt anmerkte, nicht dem Pressesprecher?|kopfkrat

Wie stehst du mit diesem in Verbindung?  #h


----------



## Kochtopf (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Ich bin der Vertreter aller Angler in Deutschland! Wenn mir jeder zehn EUR überweist mache ich in Brüssel, Berlin und den Geschäftsstellen des Splitterverbandes DAFV mächtig Rabatz und agitieren gegen unsinnige verbote und Beschränkungen!
:vik:


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> wieviele der 4.500.000 Angler könnten denn ohne Gewässer, die über organisierte Vereine, Verbände - also ohne Gastkarten ihr Hobby nachgehen ?
> 
> ...



Nein, ist es nicht. VW ist ja auch nicht legitimiert für dich als Kunde im Rahmen der Autopolitik aufzutreten, nur weil du einen VW gekauft hast! (So du einen VW fährst - sonst nimmste halt ne andere Marke.)

Man kann auch ohne Verein Fischen. So z.B. im Forellenanlagen, an den Bundesschifffahrtsstraßen, An Nord- und Ostsee, im Ausland usw.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin der Vertreter aller Angler in Deutschland! Wenn mir jeder zehn EUR überweist mache ich in Brüssel, Berlin und den Geschäftsstellen des Splitterverbandes DAFV mächtig Rabatz und agitieren gegen unsinnige verbote und Beschränkungen!
> :vik:



Hier: 10 €

:q


----------



## Kochtopf (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Man kann auch ohne Verein Fussball spielen aber das interessiert den DFB eher weniger...

@ Kolja: ich hätte sicher mehr Medienpräsenz als der DAFV


----------



## Jose (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...@ Kolja: ich hätte sicher mehr Medienpräsenz als der DAFV




hast du ja jetzt schon, AB rulez :vik:


----------



## Grünknochen (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Die Diskussion ist doch ne Luftnummer.
  Erstens ist es den Bayern oder aber dem LAV Nds völlig schnurzepiep, ob es DAV gibt oder nicht. Zweitens, und das ist das eigentliche Problem, gibt es in der real existierenden Verbandsstruktur auf Bundesebene nur den DAV. Eine Alternative muss her. Von mir aus AI Bund (Angelinitiative Bund). Ich finde, die ex DAV Verbände sollten mal miteinander reden und keinesfalls auf die Idee kommen, ''Der mit dem Hecht tanzt'', also das saarländische Präsidentenwunder, zum Vorturner zu bestellen. Oder watt auch immer. Art 9 GG ist jedenfalls ein nettes Grundrecht und es gibt nicht nur den ADAC...
Ich bin übrigens in der Angelei noch nie von irgendwem oder irgendwas vertreten worden, obwohl ich mein ganzes Leben lang angle. Und ich denke, von meiner Sorte gibt's ne ganze Menge Leute.


P.S.: Nickname DAV (ausgesprochen Daff) übrigens deshalb, weil die alte holländische Karre ne besondere Kompetenz im Rückwärtsfahren hatte. Wie der DAfV auch...


----------



## Kochtopf (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Jose schrieb:


> hast du ja jetzt schon, AB rulez :vik:



Da haben sich Koljas zehn Tacken gelohnt ^^


----------



## Minimax (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin der Vertreter aller Angler in Deutschland! Wenn mir jeder zehn EUR überweist mache ich in Brüssel, Berlin und den Geschäftsstellen des Splitterverbandes DAFV mächtig Rabatz und agitieren gegen unsinnige verbote und Beschränkungen!
> :vik:



Das grenzt an Hochverrat, allein Rippi gebührt die Ehre! (Hab ja auch kürzlich erst ne fette Belobigung von ihm kassiert..)

 edit: es scheint, als hätte jemand Rippis Genie erkannt, und gleich mal nen Glossareintrag verfasst. Bravo!


----------



## Kochtopf (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Rippi hat eher repräsentative Aufgaben (Winken u.ä.), er wäre dann quasi die Queen Mom des ATAGGE! (Alex Toller Angelverband Gegen Grüne Extremisten) und würde politische Leitlinien (v.a. Koks und Nutten) vorgeben. Aber das Tagesgeschäft (Drohen, schimpfen, flehen, erpressen) wäre dann mein Job


----------



## Jose (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ist doch ne Luftnummer.
> Erstens ist es den Bayern oder aber dem LAV Nds völlig schnurzepiep, ob  es DAV gibt oder nicht. Zweitens, und das ist das eigentliche Problem,  gibt es in der real existierenden Verbandsstruktur auf Bundesebene nur  den DAV. Eine Alternative muss her. Von mir aus AI Bund (Angelinitiative  Bund). Ich finde, die ex DAV Verbände sollten mal miteinander reden und  keinesfalls auf die Idee kommen, ''Der mit dem Hecht tanzt'', also das  saarländische Präsidentenwunder, zum Vorturner zu bestellen. Ich bin  übrigens noch nie von irgendwem oder irgendwas vertreten worden, obwohl  ich mein ganzes Leben lang angle. Und ich denke, von meiner Sorte gibt's  ne ganze Menge Leute.
> 
> 
> P.S.: Nickname DAV (ausgesprochen Daff) übrigens deshalb, weil die alte  holländische Karre ne besondere Kompetenz im Rückwärtsfahren hatte. Wie  der DAfV auch...



recht hast du, und zwar sowas von.
die  crux in deinem post ist aber, sorry, es kommt nicht darauf an, wem der  dafv schnurzpiepe ist, sondern dem dafv sind wir angler schnurzpiepe.
nicht schnurzpiepe sind denen posings und piepen.

deshalb  gibt es keine diskussionsgrundlage und deshalb ist es auch egal, welche  genehmigte heiße luft der presssprech/tibulski ablässt.

der ungewischte volksmund sagt da: "interessiert mich doch nen furz".

der  ungewischte volksmund, wie gesagt, ist nicht so mein stil, ich warte  geschmeidig um mich dann irgendwann an Lindners artistischen künsten zu  erfreuen.


----------



## Grünknochen (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Alter Genießer...
 ''Wir sind gegen Sie da'' Vielleicht wird das ja die neue DAV Kampagne, die das Herz des Anglers erwärmen soll. Selbstverständlich musikalisch hinterlegt mit dem uralten Schnulzenklassiker DAV is DAV. Nana nana na...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3kO5jjYioY


----------



## Mirko40 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Wißt ihr was??
Mir gefällt was sich hier entwickelt!
Viele sagen ihre Meinung und werden nicht angegegangen bzw. gesperrt.
Es entwickelt sich was,ein miteinander auch wenn es sehr viele verschiedene Ansichten und Standpunkte gibt.
Weitermachen!!


Ich bin auf die Antworten gespannt!!
Ob sich der Hr. Lindner meldet??

Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> P.S.: Nickname DAV (ausgesprochen Daff) übrigens deshalb, weil die alte holländische Karre ne besondere Kompetenz im Rückwärtsfahren hatte. Wie der DAfV auch...


Gefällt mir. Im dritten Gang rückwärts.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Mirko40 schrieb:


> Wißt ihr was??
> Mir gefällt was sich hier entwickelt!
> Viele sagen ihre Meinung und werden nicht angegegangen bzw. gesperrt.
> Es entwickelt sich was,ein miteinander auch wenn es sehr viele verschiedene Ansichten und Standpunkte gibt.
> ...



Danke Mirko!
Also ich muss auch sagen, dass mir die rege Teilnahme an den Diskussionen hier echt gefällt. Ihr seid wirklich aktiv und interessiert dabei! Das motiviert sehr!


----------



## bombe20 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



gründler schrieb:


> Zeig mir und anderen bitte ein einziges Ding was der BV damals VDSF und heute .... seit 1985 FÜR Angler getan hat?


du hast mich missverstanden. kernaussage sollte sein: wenn sich jemand sowas auf die fahnen schreibt und sich dafür aus beiträgen bezahlen lässt, dann hat er gefälligst auch zu liefern.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Also ich muss auch sagen, dass mir die rege Teilnahme an den Diskussionen hier echt gefällt. Ihr seid wirklich aktiv und interessiert dabei! Das motiviert sehr!




Sorry Christian,
aber das klingt wie die Kindergärtnerin zum 3jährigen: "DuziDuzi, toll gemacht"

Wir diskutieren zum Beipiel über eine Frage, die du nicht weitergeleitet hast
"DuziDuzi, böser Onkel"


----------



## gründler (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



bombe20 schrieb:


> du hast mich missverstanden. kernaussage sollte sein: wenn sich jemand sowas auf die fahnen schreibt und sich dafür aus beiträgen bezahlen lässt, dann hat er gefälligst auch zu liefern.



Oki kam nicht so Ironisch rüber....

Aber liefern tut er doch..... alle paar Jahre neue Verbote......Einsatz für Angler = Null......ist auch ne art was zu liefern......


----------



## Jose (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Sorry Christian,
> aber das klingt wie die Kindergärtnerin zum 3jährigen: "DuziDuzi, toll gemacht"
> 
> Wir diskutieren zum Beipiel über eine Frage, die du nicht weitergeleitet hast
> "DuziDuzi, böser Onkel"



darf ich eigentlich gar nicht schreiben, weil ich mag määäächenpensionate :k
ich will "männer-AB", so erfolgreich und stilmäßig wie bislang. ist noch keinE oder keineR dran gestorben.

weichei-foren gibts von ...crew oder ...alarm.

AB rulez


----------



## Wegberger (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,



> Zitat Kochtopf: Man kann auch ohne Verein Fussball spielen aber das interessiert den DFB eher weniger...


Naja ... aufs Angeln bezogen würde sich es aber beim Fussball so darstellen: 

Fast alle für den Fussball freigegebenen Grünflächen würden den Fussballvereinen per Pacht übertragen werden.

Vereinsmitglieder hätten sich eh an die DFB Regeln zu halten und Gäste würden nur per Anerkennung und der Einwilligung der Überwachung Zutritt zu den Flächen erhalten.

Aus Mangel an anderen Grünflächen könnte der DFB oder die Fussball-LV behaupten, organisierte aber auch freier Fussballer zu erreichen.

Deswegen ist für mich der Ansatz Bewirtschafter und Nutzer in einer Hierarchielinie zu vertreten ansich schon nicht mehr zeitgemaß.


----------



## kati48268 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Irgendwie find ich es schon niedlich, wie erwartungsvoll Antworten ersehnt werden.
Hat euch das "Interview" nicht ausreichend gezeigt, wie der Bundesverband tickt?
Wieviele Ohrfeigen muss man denn kassieren um zu kapieren, wie der Gegenüber tickt?

Ja, es wird sicherlich Antworten geben, wieder als ein großes Statement. 
Nach dem ersten PR-Gau wird der Tonfall ... _"vielleicht etwas AB-angepasster"_ ... sein _(ich nenne das jetzt mal so)_ um doch den Einen oder Anderen noch einlullen zu können.

Aber aus der Pressemitteilung, die als Interview verkleidet war, geht doch deutlich und klar heraus, dass die Linie, die seit 5 Jahren gefahren wird, selbstverständlich beibehalten wird.
Warum auch nicht, ...aus DAFV-Sicht?!

Die Präsidentin hat ihre eigenen Mitglieder, LV-Präsis, dumm im Regen stehen lassen, als die ihr mit Fragen- & Forderungskatalogen inkl. Fristsetzung & Kündigungsandrohung kamen.
Und nun meinen einige AB'ler, sie werden durch Fragen die Angelfischerwelt verändern... genau mein Humor :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

"Und nun meinen einige AB'ler, sie werden durch Fragen die Angelfischerwelt verändern"

Nein, aber immer wieder und immer wieder den Verband enttarnen ...

den Verband, der vorgibt, mich ungefragt zu vertreten, ob ich will oder eben nicht


----------



## bombe20 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> genau mein Humor


als alter hase mit mehr einblick und erfahrung fällt dir hierzu bestimmt noch was ein.


----------



## Jose (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Irgendwie find ich es schon niedlich, wie erwartungsvoll Antworten ersehnt werden....




eyh kati, typen wie du zerstören all unsere grundwerte und verwerfen all unser tief gegründetes wissen. du bist gift!


der weihnachtsmann bringt was, der osterhase auch was, und nicht nur "was", die bringen "es".

und du bringst nur zweifel und negatives. p f u i !

wir kriegen was, wir kriegen antworten, und da glaub ich dran, so fest, wie ich an weihnachts- und mümmelmann glaube.

und: derweil brat ich mir keinen storch, sondern ein gutgläubiges kning.

lern was draus, du pöhser


----------



## Wegberger (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo katie & Jose,

eure " ich habe es schon immer gesagt ... wie dumm seit ihr anderen" Nummer mag schön und spassig sein .... aber auch sehr hochnäsig.

Seit doch froh um jeden Interesierten, der durch diesen Thread seine blauäugigkeit gegenüber dem Verband verliert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Naja .. der alte Weg des Tretens und Pöbelns war eben erfolgreicher ... oder?!

Der Versuch des Diskutierens ist der schwierigere, zweifelsohne ...


----------



## bombe20 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

@jose
wenn man die ohnehin schon geringe erwartungshaltung noch ins negative verlegt, kann man die diskussion auch gleich bleiben lassen und sich damit abfinden, dass etwa 500000 angler eine handvoll leute alimentiert, ohne nennenswerte gegenleistung zu erhalten.


----------



## Jose (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo katie & Jose,
> 
> eure " ich habe es schon immer gesagt ... wie dumm seit ihr anderen" Nummer mag schön und spassig sein .... aber auch sehr hochnäsig.
> 
> Seit doch froh um jeden Interesierten, der durch diesen Thread seine blauäugigkeit gegenüber dem Verband verliert.



find ich jetzt beleidigend.
stimmt, ich, soweit ich überhaupt was gesagt habe, hab das schon immer gesagt.

dass du oder andere dumm seien hab ich nie. 
kati, soweit ich das weiß, auch nicht.


mag aber sein, dass du dich nach dem verlust der blauäugigkeit so fühlst. 

not my business


----------



## Wegberger (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo,



> Naja .. der alte Weg des Tretens und Pöbelns war eben erfolgreicher ... oder?!



Ich glaube janein .... zum Aufmerksamkeit auf ein Thema lenken schon - um in eine Diskussion einzusteigen nicht.


----------



## bombe20 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> der alte Weg des Tretens und Pöbelns war eben erfolgreicher


der alte weg war insofern erfolgreich, dass er angler für die problematik überhaupt sensibilisiert hat. und ich bin mir sicher, dass einige tritte dort ganz oben deutlichere spuren hinterlassen haben, als das neuerliche fragekatalog schicken und auf antwort warten.
im gegensatz zur früheren funkstille sehe ich das AB heute deutlich in der defensive, dem dafv gegenüber.
der dafv lässt sich dazu herab sich wieder zu wort zu melden. aber nur wenn er es für nötig hält. das spricht bände.


----------



## Wegberger (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Jose,

manchmal muss man das nicht schreiben - aber der Kontext reicht.

Das ihr "alten Hasen" seit Jahren die Unzulänglichkeiten zu Recht kritisiert und als Vollblutangler ggf. in verschiedenen Vereins- und Verbandsfunktionen der VDSF/DAFV Gehirnwäsche ohnmächtig gegenüberstandet ist völlig klar.

Aber steter Tropfen höhlt auch den DAFV aus .... und dann muss ich halt die Leute zum 100sten Mal den Irrsinn vor die Augen führen und hoffen immer mehr abzuholen.

Thomas hatte sein Stil die Sache anzugehen .... und nun gibt es andere Freiräume, sich kritisch damit auseinanderzusetzen.

Blauäugig bin ich bei dem Thema schon seit Jahren nicht mehr .... und viele Wege führen nach Rom.


----------



## Wegberger (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Bombe,



> im gegensatz zur früheren funkstille sehe ich das AB heute deutlich in der defensive, dem dafv gegenüber.


Wieso - die Thomasianer sind eh auf Linie ... da gibt es kein Zuwachs in der Gegnerschaft gegenüber dem DAFV. Aber dem moderaten, interresierten Angler wird jetzt (und wenn es über einen Nicht-Thomas-Fragenkatalog geht) der DAFV in seiner Ausrichtung dargestellt - und er ist es auch bereit zu lesen. 

Klar wird man wieder zum 1000x die gleichen Fragen und Antworten lesen .... aber die Gruppe der Lesenden hat sich erweitert. Wie schon geschrieben .... die Beiträge von Anglern hier, die ganz erstaunt waren - das der Verband auf Fragen so einen Mist schreibt - spricht doch Bände.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Auch ich erwarte hier nichts vom DAFV. Dies aber nicht, weil ich schon immer so gedacht hätte. Seit 3 1/2 Jahren bin ich nun Schlichter im RhFV. Diese Tätigkeit halte ich auch für sinnvoll, weil es hier um echte Hilfestellung für Angler geht. In dieser Zeit habe ich mich sehr mit dem Verbandswesen beschäftigt. Dabei musste ich erst über die Jahre erfahren, dass beim DAFV Hopfen und Malz verloren ist. Auch die Landesverbände haben für mich die Zeichen der Zeit nicht erkannt. Es wird sich nicht mit den wichtigen Themen beschäftigt. Dabei werfe ich den wenigsten Funktionären Böswilligkeit vor. Das strukturelle Problem beim DAFV läßt sich aber nicht durch einen Fragenkatalog klären. Die falsche Struktur wird nämlich von den Verantwortlichen nicht in Frage gestellt und damit kann sich auch nichts ändern.


----------



## bombe20 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Thomasianer sind eh auf Linie


ich bin kein richtiger thomasianer. dafür bin ich zu kurz hier. ich habe mir den titel aus gefallen angemaßt, um meinen respekt gegenüber seiner arbeit für das AB auszudrücken. man muß nicht immer gefallen an dem gefunden haben, was er hier verfasst hat. im nachgang wird er, mit der ihm eigenen art, fehlen, um die entstandenen freiräume gewinnbringend für die anglerschaft zu füllen oder um wenigstens notwendige genzen zu setzen.


----------



## kati48268 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

ann lasst bei der Betrachtung "die Pöbler", also Thomas, Jose, mich, undundund... doch mal aussen vor.

Ralle 24  war wohl einer der geschätztesten Boardies in der ganzen Geschichte des  AB. Er hat über sehr lange Zeit versucht das Verbandswesen von Innen  heraus zu ändern und ist desillusioniert gescheitert (so ähnlich waren  seine eigenen Worte).
Brotfisch aka Dr. Thomas Günther  war ein aktiver VDSF-Funktionär, der Reformen anstrebte. Man muss zwar  reichlich in seinem Blog suchen, aber da gibt es Erzählungen wie er mit  übelsten Methoden rausgemobbt wurde.
Man lese mal Kommentare zum Verbandswesen von Kolja Kreder von vor nicht mal einem Jahr _(sorry Kolja)_ und realisiere, wie er von der Realität geerdet wurde.

Und ihr meint, ihr könntet mit "diskutieren" etwas verändern, wobei der andere "Diskutant" nur vorbereitete (und doktörlich geprüfte) Statements einstellt und nicht mal diskutiert.

Den BV "enttarnen"... ja, gerne, immer wieder. Aber eben das geschah hier schon seit Jahren, völlig unabhängig vom Stil & Ton. Mit "Hochnäsigkeit" hat das gar nix zu tun, wir haben schlichtweg "Recht gehabt", denn auch damals haben genug Leute behauptet, es wäre völlig anders.

Schwamm drüber.
Wir werden in einigen Tagen was zu lesen, zu lachen, zu ärgern bekommen.


----------



## Wegberger (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Kolja,



> Das strukturelle Problem beim DAFV läßt sich aber nicht durch einen Fragenkatalog klären.


Richtig .... aber dies könnte ein Einstieg sein um Andere zu sensiblisieren. 

Du als Insider konntest, wie du selber beschreibst über Jahre hinweg, erst erkennen - das du nur geblendet wurdest.

Recht zu haben ... bedeutet nicht die Mehrheit hinter sich zu haben ... Thomas hat eine unglaubliche Arbeit geleistet den Finger in die Wunde des Verbandes zu legen. Aber der nächste Schritt braucht moderatere Töne.


----------



## smithie (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Wieso - die Thomasianer sind eh auf Linie ... da gibt es kein Zuwachs in der Gegnerschaft gegenüber dem DAFV. Aber dem moderaten, interresierten Angler wird jetzt (und wenn es über einen Nicht-Thomas-Fragenkatalog geht) der DAFV in seiner Ausrichtung dargestellt - und er ist es auch bereit zu lesen.
> 
> Klar wird man wieder zum 1000x die gleichen Fragen und Antworten lesen .... aber die Gruppe der Lesenden hat sich erweitert. Wie schon geschrieben .... die Beiträge von Anglern hier, die ganz erstaunt waren - das der Verband auf Fragen so einen Mist schreibt - spricht doch Bände.


Ich glaube es ging dabei eher um die Tatsache, dass das AB hier nun auf die gnädige Antwort des DAFV Pressesprechers warten darf (muss), anstatt auf die Thomas'schen, bestens informierten Quellen zurückgreifen zu können.

Ich erwarte ein Statement ohne viel Substanz oder Greifbares.
Man (Daff) hat seine Schuldigkeit getan und wenn dann das Fußvolk nicht verstehen will oder kann, was die "klare Vorstellung davon [ist], wie wir den Verband weiterentwickeln wollen", dann kann man dem Pöbel wirklich nicht mehr helfen...

Schau mer mal, ob ich mich täusche...


----------



## Wegberger (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo kati,



> Man lese mal Kommentare zum Verbandswesen von Kolja Kreder von vor nicht mal einem Jahr _(sorry Kolja)_ und realisiere, wie er von der Realität geerdet wurde.
> 
> Und ihr meint, ihr könntet mit "diskutieren" etwas verändern, wobei der  andere "Diskutant" nur vorbereitete (und doktörlich geprüfte) Statements  einstellt und nicht mal diskutiert.


Genau.... diskutieren um nicht den Verband zu ändern .... aber Die abzuholen, die von Thomas Herangehensweise abgehängt wurden aber trotzdem interessiert sind.

Kolja ist ein gutes Beispiel .... ich war paar Monate hier weniger online ... und dachte im ersten Moment... man hätte sein Account gehakt.

@Kolja ....was ist passiert ?


----------



## Wegberger (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo smithie,



> Ich glaube es ging dabei eher um die Tatsache, dass das AB hier nun auf  die gnädige Antwort des DAFV Pressesprechers warten darf (muss), anstatt  auf die Thomas'schen, bestens informierten Quellen zurückgreifen zu  können.



Der BV disqualifiziert sich bei den Antworten doch eh selber - da brauch man keinen Propheten zu. Nur der richtige Unterschied ist -> jetzt kommt es nicht aus "bestens informierten Quellen" sondern vom Verband selber. Und das ist eine andere Qualität.


----------



## bombe20 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Aber der nächste Schritt braucht moderatere Töne.


wozu? hast du dir die mal angesehen? vorrangig alte männer, die mich an die bebilderten wände meines staatsbürgerkunderaums in der schule erinnern. nicht zuletzt deswegen hat man sie als betonköpfe bezeichnet. da wird nichts positives kommen.


----------



## smithie (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hi Wegberger,

ja das ist eine andere Qualität - ich persönlich finde es schlimmer als den vieldiskutierten früheren Stil.

Wenn ich inhaltlosen Müll will, kann ich auch den Fernseher anschalten... :g
Da habe ich dann auch in etwa so viel Dialog mit dem Fernseher, wie bislang hier mit dem Verband.

Ich halte es mit dem Kaiser - schau mer mal, dann seh ma scho.


----------



## bombe20 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



smithie schrieb:


> Wenn ich inhaltlosen Müll will, kann ich auch den Fernseher anschalten.


du kannst den fernseher auch aus dem fenster werfen. bleibt alles gleich.


----------



## Wegberger (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo bombe,



> wozu? hast du dir die  mal angesehen? vorrangig alte männer, die mich an die bebilderten wände  meines staatsbürgerkunderaums in der schule erinnern. nicht zuletzt  deswegen hat man sie als betonköpfe bezeichnet. da wird nichts positives  kommen.


Weil wir die abholen müssen, die nach den wegsterbenen Alten kommen .... denen muss man aufzeigen was Ambach ist. Die Betonköppe sind eh verloren .... aber die Nachfolger muss man argumetativ abholen. Die Gehirnwäsche wurde auch bei Kolja (sorry Kolja) durchbrochen.


----------



## bombe20 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Weil wir die abholen müssen


so ein verband muß von unten aufgebaut werden, nicht von oben. gerne auch durch eine wahl. ich würde mich besser fühlen, säßen dort leute wie kati, jose, franz oder thomas. und seele und fischbandit.


----------



## Jose (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo bombe,
> 
> Weil wir die abholen müssen, die nach den wegsterbenen Alten kommen .... denen muss man aufzeigen was Ambach ist. Die Betonköppe sind eh verloren .... aber die Nachfolger muss man argumetativ abholen. Die Gehirnwäsche wurde auch bei Kolja (sorry Kolja) durchbrochen.


bitte was? wegsterbende? abzuholende?
auf welcher wolke bist du denn?
bloß weil du dich nicht entscheiden magst so eine 'versöhnliche' rumeierei.
komm mal klar


deine abzuholenden sitzen längst im zug und du überlegst noch ne bahnsteigkarte zu kaufen.

zug ist abgefahren.
mag tibulski noch fähnchen schwingen.
und die neuen betreiber suchen noch nach nem fahrplan für sich.

tolles kino


----------



## Wegberger (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Jose,



> bitte was? wegsterbende? abzuholende?
> auf welcher wolke bist du denn?
> bloß weil du dich nicht entscheiden magst so eine 'versöhnliche' rumeierei. komm mal klar


Keine Angst ich komme klar.
Liest du und verstehst du auch die Beiträge in ihrem Dialog ?

Und eine Statement mit der Wolke ist auch völlig überflüssig ... sondern dann präseziere deine Kritik bitte.

Schreibst du jetzt als Mod oder als User ?



> zug ist abgefahren.
> mag tibulski noch fähnchen schwingen.
> und die neuen betreiber suchen noch nach nem fahrplan für sich.
> 
> tolles kino


Ja ..richtig. Aber dann lass doch diese Erkenntnis auch den Wolkensitzern zu teil werden. Und das ist die Herausforderung dieser Aktion... aus meiner Sicht.



> deine abzuholenden sitzen längst im zug und du überlegst noch ne bahnsteigkarte zu kaufen.


Kolja ist aus dem Zug ausgestiegen.

Und nein ...ich war noch nie im dem Zug ....aber ich überlege wie man andere überzeugen kann. Mit deinem Wolkenbeispiel eher weniger.


----------



## Jose (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

huch, so viele auf einmal :
ich und angst? witzig.

konkret werden zu dir? wie denn, pudding an die wand nageln?

kolja und zug: eher um- als ausgestiegen.

und die bäh-frage: wenn ich als mod schreibe ists meist mit punkten.

du machst aber noch nicht mal einen.

weder noch, nur satzeichen.
-eof-


----------



## bombe20 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfibU--RAVg


----------



## Wegberger (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo bombe,



> so ein Verband  muß von unten aufgebaut werden, nicht von oben. gerne auch durch eine  wahl. ich würde mich besser fühlen, säßen dort leute wie kati, jose,  franz oder thomas. und seele und fischbandit.


Gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht in allen Punkten. Nur ich muss ich mir im klaren sein, das man die Wolkensitzer überzeugen muss. 

Und dafür muss ich mich auch auf Diskussionen einlassen, die ich schon 1000x geführt habe und das Ergebniss kenne.

Sich hinzustellen und eine andere Meinung als "komm doch mal klar" zu defamieren ist aus meiner Sicht nicht zielführend. Der nächste Schritt muss doch sein die inhaltliche Meinung auf einen breiteren Konsens zu bringen.


----------



## Jose (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

was ich tragisch finde ist, dass christian sich so reingeritten hat.

da setzt er mit "unserem" fragenkatalog den dafv-fön Lindner so in zugzwang, dass der arme erst mal die dafv-heißluft gerinnen lassen und dann natürlich als bezahlter fön auch noch von oben absegnen lassen muss.

getretener quark wird breit, nicht stark - und mach mal was aus nix - ds klemmt ein tibulski aber mächtig zwischen baum und borke ( arme made, fade, schade ) und wem hat er und seine herrchen das zu verdanken? genau, dem christian.
die werden es ihm danken.

einfach ungut, wenn man gut will aber eigentlich nichts blickt.

mit dem dafv tanzen geht nur mit kohlenzangen gut.


----------



## bombe20 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht in allen Punkten. Nur ich muss ich mir im klaren sein, das man die Wolkensitzer überzeugen muss.


in meinem luftschloß gibt es keine wolkensitzer, da kommt der präsident aus der gosse. wie wir alle. außer jvonzun. der hat was königliches.


----------



## Wegberger (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Hallo Jose,



> huch, so viele auf einmal :
> ich und angst? witzig. konkret werden zu dir? wie denn, pudding an die wand nageln? kolja und zug: eher um- als ausgestiegen.
> und die bäh-frage: wenn ich als Mod schreibe ists meist mit punkten. du machst aber noch nicht mal einen. weder noch, nur satzeichen.
> -eof-


Ich mache mir wenigstens noch die Mühe der Anrede. Aber egal ... deine Antwort ist fast eine tibulski-nummer. Nur nicht konkret werden. Selbst nicht auf Nachfragen. Wieso sollte ich einen Punkt machen .... weil es dir gefällt ?

Sorry ...aber mit dieser, deiner Kritik kann ich nix anfangen.



> was ich tragisch finde ist, dass christian so reingeritten hat. da setzt er mit "unserem" fragenkatalog den dafv-fön Lindner so in  zugzwang, dass der arme erst mal die dafv-heißluft gerinnen lassen und  dann natürlich als bezahlter fön auch noch von oben absegnen lassen  muss. getretener quark wird breit, nicht stark - und mach mal was aus nix - ds  klemmt ein tibulski aber mächtig zwischen baum und borke ( arme Made, fade, schade ) und wem hat er und seine herrchen das zu verdanken? genau, dem christian.die werden es ihm danken. einfach ungut, wenn man gut will aber eigentlich nichts blickt. mit dem dafv tanzen geht nur mit kohlenzangen gut.


Und jetzt beschwere dich nochmal über Ausdrucksweise ....

Und ich bleibe dabei, Aufmerksamkeit auf ein Thema zu lenken ist schwer genug ...aber Mainstream-Meinung zu beeinflussen ist die Königsdisziplin. Denn da muss ich mich auch mal zurücknehmen und immer und immer wieder Basisarbeit machen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> @Kolja ....was ist passiert ?



Was soll ich dazu sagen, was nicht schon gesagt wurde?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Nur nicht konkret werden.



Hier wurden schon so viele so was von konkret!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Jose schrieb:


> darf ich eigentlich gar nicht schreiben, weil ich mag määäächenpensionate :k
> ich will "männer-AB", so erfolgreich und stilmäßig wie bislang. ist noch keinE oder keineR dran gestorben.
> 
> weichei-foren gibts von ...crew oder ...alarm.
> ...





Jose schrieb:


> was ich tragisch finde ist, dass christian sich so reingeritten hat.
> 
> da setzt er mit "unserem" fragenkatalog den dafv-fön Lindner so in zugzwang, dass der arme erst mal die dafv-heißluft gerinnen lassen und dann natürlich als bezahlter fön auch noch von oben absegnen lassen muss.
> 
> ...



Siehst du ernsthaft das Alleinstellungsmerkmal des AB darin, den Untergang des Verbandes grunzend und pöbelnd zu begleiten?

Das ist nicht mehr als eine Blase,  in die ungefähr so viele erleutete eintreten, wie sich andere desillusioniert oder gelangweilt abwenden.

Und betrachtest diese Folklore als zielführender im Vergleich zu dem Fragenkatalog, der sicher keine tragfähigen Neuigkeiten zu Tage fördert, aber im Nachgang journalistisch aufbereitet werden kann und damit die Informationen in Bereiche der Anglerschaft trägt, die das AB nie oder nicht mehr erreicht hat.


----------



## Kanaleristo (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Testudo schrieb:


> Siehst du ernsthaft das Alleinstellungsmerkmal des AB darin, den Untergang des Verbandes grunzend und pöbelnd zu begleiten?



Manchen hängen halt immer noch an dem Mief der vergangenen Jahre.
"Männer-AB" - wenn ich so einen Schwachsinn lese. #d Und auf der anderen Seite Klartext fordern, aber nicht den Mut haben, die "Weichei"-Foren mit Namen zu nennen.

Der Schwabe hat scheinbar mehr Unsitte und Niveaulosigkeit hinterlassen, als zu befürchten war.


----------



## Flatfish86 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Der Schwabe hat scheinbar mehr Unsitte und Niveaulosigkeit hinterlassen, als zu befürchten war.



Mal gucken wie viele Sekunden es dauert, bis hier nach wieder der Kommentar kommt, dass ein neu angemeldeter Verbandler sein Unwesen treibt...#d

Manche Leute brauchen halt einen Ort, wo sie mal so richtig die Sau rauslassen können. Macht jetzt halt nicht mehr so viel Spaß, weil die anderen nicht so richtig mitspielen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (13. April 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Wir sind dabei mindestens einen Verband abzuwickeln weil eine Weiterentwicklung als unrealistisch erscheint.
> 
> Der LVFVBW hat den WAV  verklagt, für das Jahr 2015 die Fischereischeinkursgebühren für den Verband zu bezahlen. Der WAV ist nicht Mitglied im LFVBW und hat deshalb nichts an den LFVBW bezahlt. Übrigens, alle VfG BW Mitgliedvereine im Jahre 2015 waren  nicht Mitglied im LFVBW und hätten vermutlich besser keine Kursgebühren bezahlt. Das Gericht hat am 21 . März 2018 die Klage in vollem Umfang abgewiesen. Die Kosten trägt der Kläger (LFVBW).



Gestern kam die Nachricht, der Verband will in die Berufung gehen. 1x blutige Nase scheint nicht genug.


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Gestern kam die Nachricht, der Verband will in die Berufung gehen. 1x blutige Nase scheint nicht genug.


Dem LFV BaWü geht vermutlich der Ar*** auf Grundeis.
Wiedereintritt in den DAFV mit 3€/Kopf,
austretende Vereine,
wegbrechende Einnahmen auch durch euch vom WAV,
...

Es ist eine Freude, Deutschlands miesesten Landesverband beim Pleite gehen zuzuschauen. |supergri

Gehört aber eher in einen der BaWü-Threads, z.B. hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=337786


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. April 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Gehört aber eher in einen der BaWü-Threads, z.B. hie:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=337786



Absolut richtig - lasst uns hier beim Thema bleiben, bitte.


----------



## willmalwassagen (13. April 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*

Dann verschieb das .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Wir haben eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie wir den Verband weiter entwickeln wol*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Dann verschieb das .



Wow, wohl mit der Rakete durch die Kinderstube, was?


----------



## doebelfaenger (27. Juli 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> OL: Es gibt immer welche, die Unzufriedenheit äußern. Andere sehen die positive Entwicklung. Wir haben derzeit viele Projekt in der Pipeline, die etwas Zeit brauchen. Ich bin optimistisch, dass wir damit nach und nach durch inhaltliche Arbeit überzeugen.



Sorry, dass ich auch diesen Thread nochmal nach oben hole, aber das ist einfach mein All-Time-Lieblingszitat von @tibulski .

An seiner Stelle würde ich das auch einfach immer in Diskussionen per Copy&Paste reinpacken. Besser kann man die Arbeit und die Einstellung des DAFV nicht zum Ausdruck bringen!



Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## tibulski (29. Juli 2020)

Hallo alle,

Ich stehe zu meinem Interview von damals vollumfänglich. Vielleicht sollte man auch mal zur Kentniss nehmen, dass die meisten Aspekte der internen Verbandsstreitigkeiten von damals heute gar keine Rolle mehr spielen.



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Wir krempeln der DAFV derzeit in vielen Bereichen um. Neue IT-Systeme, neue Webseite, neue Verbandszeitschrift. Zeitnahe Pressemitteilungen zu allen relevanten Themen. Wir arbeiten an einem umfassenden Versicherungspaket, führen gerade einen einheitlichen und maschinenlesbaren Verbandsausweis ein. Die direkte Dienstleistung soll viel mehr in den Vordergrund gerückt werden. Dazu arbeiten wir mit führenden Wissenschaftlern an zeitgemäßen Positionen, um der Politik die Bedeutung und den Stellenwert der Angelfischerei nahezubringen. Wir vertreten die Interessen der Angler in verschiedensten Gremien, auf Veranstaltungen und Messen und gegenüber der Politik in Berlin/Bonn und Brüssel. Auch Ihre Medien haben einige unserer Arbeiten veröffentlicht.



Hinter vielen Dingen ist nach zwei Jahren ein Haken, dazu haben wir zusätzlich viele Projekte verwirklicht, die damals gar nicht absehbar waren. Der Ausweis ist eine langjährige Aufagbe, daran arbeiten wir beständig.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (29. Juli 2020)

> Zeitnahe Pressemitteilungen zu allen relevanten Themen.



Da stellt sich mir die Frage was der Verband als relevant einordnet. Das scheinen nicht die selben Themen zu sein die mir wichtig sind.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (29. Juli 2020)

Hallo



tibulski schrieb:


> . Vielleicht sollte man auch mal zur Kentniss nehmen, dass die meisten Aspekte der internen Verbandsstreitigkeiten von damals heute gar keine Rolle mehr spielen.



ja, das  kann man als  absolut positive Leistung der neu aufgestellten Truppe des DAFV verbuchen.  Erwarte jetzt aber keine Beweihräucherung. Das ist das, was ein Spitzenverband wie der DAFV abzuliefern hat - Tagesgeschäft. Streicheleinheiten gibt´s dafür maximal intern.
Hier geht es weiter mit den alltäglichen Herausforderungen. Der DAFV hat zu liefern. Anspruchsniveau >>> Spitzenverband.
Du kannst davon ausgehen, das der DAFV auch weiterhin hier im Forum entsprechend "liebevoll betreut" wird  - kannst Dich schon mal warm anziehen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## doebelfaenger (29. Juli 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> OL:  Wir arbeiten an einem umfassenden Versicherungspaket, führen gerade einen einheitlichen und maschinenlesbaren Verbandsausweis ein.





tibulski schrieb:


> Hinter vielen Dingen ist nach zwei Jahren ein Haken, dazu haben wir zusätzlich viele Projekte verwirklicht, die damals gar nicht absehbar waren. Der Ausweis ist eine langjährige Aufagbe, daran arbeiten wir beständig.
> 
> LG,
> 
> Olaf



Hallo Olaf @tibulski,

Kompliment, Du bist und bleibst ein Profi im Werfen von Nebelkerzen.

Deshalb hake ich einfach nochmal nach:

- Hinter welchen "vielen Dingen" ist nach zwei Jahren ein Haken dran? Was hat das den im DAFV organisierten Anglern gebracht?
- Was sind die "vielen Projekte", die zusätzlich verwirklicht wurden? Was haben diese den im DAFV organisierten Anglern gebracht?
- Wie sieht der konkrete Zeitplan für den Ausweis aus? Wann kommt er? "Langjährig" ist kein konkreter Zeitplan.

Danke und viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## doebelfaenger (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo Olaf @tibulski ,

ich finde es klasse, dass Du zumindest für alle User hier im AB und alle 500.000 im DAFV organisierten Angler folgende Fragen beantworten willst:

- Hinter welchen "vielen Dingen" ist nach zwei Jahren ein Haken dran? Was hat das den im DAFV organisierten Anglern gebracht?
- Was sind die "vielen Projekte", die zusätzlich verwirklicht wurden? Was haben diese den im DAFV organisierten Anglern gebracht?
- Wie sieht der konkrete Zeitplan für den Ausweis aus? Wann kommt er? "Langjährig" ist kein konkreter Zeitplan. 

Dank dir schon mal im Voraus, Olaf!

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## rheinfischer70 (16. August 2020)

Interessantes Thema.
Was denkt ihr denn, was der Verband so alles können/ machen muss?

Schimpfen ist immer einfach, wenn man selbst nicht konkret wird.

1. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass der Verband unzurecht von PETA angegriffene Angler mit Fachkenntnissen/ Anwalt und evtl. finanziellem Beistand hilft.

2. Basisdemokratie mit Abstimmung aller Beitragszahler.

3. Lobbyarbeit pro Fisch und pro Angler. Z.B. keine grundsätzliches Nachtangelverbot.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. August 2020)

Punkt 1 und 3 bin ich bei dir, von zwei halte ich nix. Weswegen?
- Aufwand und Kosten
- Sachkenntnis der Abstimmenden 
- Faktor Zeit

Der Aufbau eines DAFV Gewässerpools für alle Beitragszahler auch im Westen wäre noch wünschenswert. Man könnte in einem ersten Schritt offenbach Tieferlegen und fluten


----------



## doebelfaenger (16. August 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Schimpfen ist immer einfach, wenn man selbst nicht konkret wird.



Genau, zumal der Verband oder zumindest sein Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter Olaf @tibulski immer sehr konkret ist, wenn Fragen an ihn gestellt werden....

Sind eigentlich nur zwei Aufgaben, die so ein Bundesverband hat:

1. Lobbyarbeit
2. Öffentlichkeitsarbeit

Der Rest ist nur Beiwerk.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand von euch vom DAFV verbuchte Erfolge in diesen beiden Bereichen in den vergangenen Jahren aufzählen?

Oder wir fragen einfach nochmal den Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter Olaf @tibulski Lindner:

- Hinter welchen "vielen Dingen" ist nach zwei Jahren ein Haken dran? Was hat das den im DAFV organisierten Anglern gebracht?
- Was sind die "vielen Projekte", die zusätzlich verwirklicht wurden? Was haben diese den im DAFV organisierten Anglern gebracht?
- Wie sieht der konkrete Zeitplan für den Ausweis aus? Wann kommt er? "Langjährig" ist kein konkreter Zeitplan.

Dank dir schon mal im Voraus, Olaf!

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------

